# Gorilla Bubble from Tonygreens Tortured Beans



## tonygreen (Feb 11, 2016)

The origins of Gorilla Bubble started at the end of 2013...
It all started in the with the original F1...

*From Dansbuds:*

_Thanx to a great dude here (Tony Green ) who had a sour bubble dad that was spectacular (fast , frosty & stanky strong) Him & I have some GG4 x SB seeds to go through & find a keeper mom & keeper dad . Tonys used to saving Dads & making F2's & crosses where I'm not , but if i find a nice dad outa these i'm going hang on to him & collect pollen for the first time . (so tony , i may be askin a ton of questions brutha ) 
So some F2's maybe in the near future if everything turns out the way we hope . 
i know i suggested the SB dad cuz every cross i've ever seen with sour B in it .... the SB always dominates the cross . & i'm thinking if the SB added to GG4 may take care of that week branching that GG has & maybe loose some of the stretch too while keeping the frost & the power of the GG4 .... not that SB isn't powerful .... cuz it is , but the 2 combined should be a very interesting pairing !!! _

*Thanks to Pureknowledge, Josey Wales and crew, Dansbuds, Elements, WB, All those running the Bx1 and F3 and anyone else I may have missed that has been progeny testing these and run em, there are quite a few and without everyones effort we wouldnt have gotten this far.*

BX1 and F3's came out last summer...

Next up for 4-20 GB BX2 and GB BX1F1...
F4 open poll later in the year.

So without further ado RIU, we present to you Gorilla Bubble!


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 11, 2016)

Some pics...


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 11, 2016)

More pics...


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 11, 2016)

More...


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 11, 2016)

GB cont...


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 11, 2016)

Couple shots of my original Sour B sress tested selection,, He revegged nice! 

A shot of 2 selected males of dansbuds from the F1

Lastly a side by side of Pureknowledges Sour B mom hat my sour b stock derived from side by side Dansbuds GB BX1 #8    t


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 11, 2016)

Few shots of the GB BX1 male selection for BX2 and BX1F1...

2 gg4 mommas in the back GB BX1 momma front right...


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 11, 2016)

Hope you guys enjoy! Comments always welcome!


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 12, 2016)

Great selection and pics Tony! I was a long time follower over at IC and its great to see you here. I just popped 6 of the Pureknowlege Sour Bubble he put us for the 420 fund raiser over at SeedBay a few years back.

How dose the Gorilla Bubble do in veg compaired to strait Sour Bubble and where can a little guy like me that lives in BFE get a hold of these seed. Thank you for the continued commitment to qualify!


----------



## littlegiant (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice!!! I want that Gorilla bubble!! Where in the US can we get these. Saw none of them available at GLG. Come to think of it I have never seen any of your stock there.


----------



## KingBlunted (Feb 12, 2016)

Any idea of the thc content? Ever tested? Looks impressive right off the bat ...but was JW.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Feb 12, 2016)

littlegiant said:


> Nice!!! I want that Gorilla bubble!! Where in the US can we get these. Saw none of them available at GLG. Come to think of it I have never seen any of your stock there.


I think they are being dropped on 4/20


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 12, 2016)

beautiful super frosty flowers!


----------



## drgroove (Feb 12, 2016)

beautiful everything


----------



## thewanderer718 (Feb 12, 2016)

That looks AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 12, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Great selection and pics Tony! I was a long time follower over at IC and its great to see you here. I just popped 6 of the Pureknowlege Sour Bubble he put us for the 420 fund raiser over at SeedBay a few years back.
> 
> How dose the Gorilla Bubble do in veg compaired to strait Sour Bubble and where can a little guy like me that lives in BFE get a hold of these seed. Thank you for the continued commitment to qualify!


Hey Perro, thanks for the kind words brother! I really can't say enough of good things about my man Pureknowledge, not only did he put sour b in my hands he taught me alot and always treated me with respect and kindness. I am 100 percent youll find something nice in those 6, be sure to clone her!



littlegiant said:


> Nice!!! I want that Gorilla bubble!! Where in the US can we get these. Saw none of them available at GLG. Come to think of it I have never seen any of your stock there.


Hey littlegiant sorry you missed em man. Last time was my first public drop and they went super fast.
It took me a long time to get sour bubble, i missed every drop until my man PK hooked me up. I hate missing out like that! I am trying to make a lot more this time so they should be in stock for awhile. I am focusing on doing things right and stress testing all of my plants in my projects so I will never be able to drop 20-30 strains a year like some big guys but you can be sure whatever i put out will have work gone into it and it will be nice!



KingBlunted said:


> Any idea of the thc content? Ever tested? Looks impressive right off the bat ...but was JW.


Well no way to test by me but they are being grown in alot of different places now so I hope we will have some test results sometime soon. If ll goes well she will be overseas in the cup on 4-20 in the dam. Also RB-26 is planningon testing her out in his new build out, he is cool as hell and big on testing so I am hoping to see some results from him sometime. So far all we have is our heads. I try to be wary of breeder bias so I go by what the folks that run em have been saying and it has been real good reviews so far. Short answer: hopefully soon dude!



D_Urbmon said:


> beautiful super frosty flowers!





drgroove said:


> beautiful everything





thewanderer718 said:


> That looks AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!


Really thanks for the kind words guys, been workin hard on em.


As far as how she grows. Well Sour B was my grail for my back spasms and pain but it vegs so slow I could never keep enough, so that started my early work, I had been doing progeny tests for a awhile before me and dan decided to do this so being familiar with the line made things good. I am very pleased with how i came out.
They start off as seedlings looking like its gonna be sour b painful veg but they start growing faster and faster, by teen age they explode, one thing she loves her root space so be generous, she will use it and reward you. They grow much faster, excellent vigor and the branching is aggressive, they are also impressively stockier than the gg4 and the majority of phenos may not need much support if at all, all while maintaining vigor and branching.

We are calling the sour b leaners super sour bubble phenos because they grow so much faster and branch and yield better. I consider these traits to be improved.

Yield has been confirmed to be increased from both the sour b and the gg4.
Connoisseur quality smoke, trich coverage and bud density with commercial yield potentials make her exciting.

I have been running through the family line in every way imaginable and progeny testing the whole, it has been quite some work thats why have focused on the GB and getting it right. I am very excited for the Bx1F1 coming ou 4-20, there should be many homozygous gene pairs to play with... The added structure has become reliable, trich coverage has been excellent to amazing across the board, terpene profiles still have some good variance which has been turning out multiple keepers for consideration per pack... The BX line I am working toward the glue side and the filial will remain the super sour bubble spawning grounds  They will begin to differentiate a bit as we go. The Bx1F1 is gonna be similar to the filial but a bit more vigorous yet!

The very first pic is the cup entry this year if all goes well and the entry makes it over safe.. *fingers crossed*

Hopin for decent showing!


----------



## 420nstargazer (Feb 12, 2016)

Always love looking at gb pics, looks great tony


----------



## littlegiant (Feb 13, 2016)

We will be waiting for your beans on 420!! Thanks...


----------



## brimck325 (Feb 13, 2016)

they are some greazzy lookin ladies tony!


----------



## jm 420 (Feb 13, 2016)

good looking girls tg


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks fellas. JM you already know, and dont worry yields improved over glue haha! I think youll like em they got some good structure on plant and nuggage from the bubble genes doubling up and still branchy real nice. KY had some I wonder if he ever popped em, really wanted to see what he thought of em.

Available worldwide 4-20! 

Two years of my life so far hopefully they dont suck hahahahahaha!


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 13, 2016)

GB BX1 torture tested male selection...
The top 1% of 300+ beans
Father to GB BX2 and GB BX1F1... ending week two...


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 13, 2016)

GB BX1 female selection....
Mother to Bx1F1, stripped off the lowers, figure more energy up top for quality beans 
Super sour bubble pheno, you can see the vigor and branching is improved greatly from pure sour b if you ever ran her...


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 15, 2016)

Next drop,,, Day 15... The dude got a nice open structure, that is his natural form, awesome calyx to leaf ratio!


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 16, 2016)

Dansbuds GB #4 potm winner looks like she's doin it again!


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 24, 2016)

Dansbuds GB #4 day 43...


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 28, 2016)

Seed run day 28...

BX2 and BX1F1...


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 28, 2016)

The BX1F1 p-1 momma is matching or slightly beating the gg4 moms in trich production...


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 28, 2016)

Dansbuds GB BX1 #6 vegging... onward!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 28, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Dansbuds GB #4 day 43...View attachment 3616127 View attachment 3616128 View attachment 3616129 View attachment 3616130 View attachment 3616131 View attachment 3616132 View attachment 3616133 View attachment 3616134


Mouth watering frost right there! yum!

what it taste like?


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 28, 2016)

The terpene profiles are variable and not locked in. Lots of hashy phenos, gg4 funky profiles, chem/bubble mixes in various ratios, some lime/lemon tastes in some.
I have not made any selection toward terpene profiles instead focusing on other traits. What we end up with is a line that is reliable expected phenotypical ratios in structure to be expected and growth pattern, supreme frost, supreme potency, and the variable terpene profile that makes selection fun. So many gems people are finding, makes me happy!

This has not been bottle necked into one or two terp profiles. But chem/bubble/gg4 funk dominates most phenos with tons of room for personal selection.

Super loud, the young uns say ha!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 28, 2016)

Sounds wonderful!


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 28, 2016)

@tonygreen so come 4/20 what banks will be getting these gems so I can have my eyes out for them, I'm sure they won't be around long. Great pics by the way!


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 28, 2016)

Can I say the place here or is it against the rules?

You can google gorilla bubble cannabis and they pop up too.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Feb 28, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> @tonygreen so come 4/20 what banks will be getting these gems so I can have my eyes out for them, I'm sure they won't be around long. Great pics by the way!


Great Lakes Genetics


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 28, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Great Lakes Genetics


Thank you! I'll bookmark their page.


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 29, 2016)

Starting week 5, all flower, not much leaf on him!


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 2, 2016)

Pics courtesy Dansbuds,,, GB day 51...


----------



## KingBlunted (Mar 4, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> View attachment 3621985 View attachment 3621986 View attachment 3621987 View attachment 3621988 View attachment 3621989 View attachment 3621990 View attachment 3621991 View attachment 3621992 Pics courtesy Dansbuds,,, GB day 51...


Sry if previously stated. But how any beans will come per order and for roughly how much? Reg. seeds? Or Fem too?

I've been following so excuse me if I forgot. Little groggy after last night


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 5, 2016)

Gonna be the same price and count as last drop, you can google gorilla bubble and great lakes and the old listing will pop up. Everyone said it was decent so I reckon itll stay the same.
Not sure of all the rules here so idk if I can just say? ha!
Reg lines. Might make some fems when we see some truly remarkable phenos such as dans GB pictured above. , I think the best is yet to come!


----------



## @Norcali (Mar 6, 2016)

@tonygreen, beautiful work. Will look forward to running your gear in the near future!


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 6, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> @tonygreen, beautiful work. Will look forward to running your gear in the near future!


Same here...


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 6, 2016)

So how are these beans compared to GG#4 clone only? I am getting her this spring and Sour Bubble probably by the end of the week. Looks like a nice cross for sure might need to try that myself.


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 7, 2016)

Dansbuds GB at 55 days and done,,, all cloudy with a few amber... fast cut... How does she compare? More structural support, generally a bit less stretchy and yielding better!
Terpene profiles are variable so find what ya like! Smoke is on par top shelf for sure. Matter of personal tastes I think...


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 7, 2016)

Again thanks for all the kind words everyone, 4-20 drop is around the corner now!


----------



## KingBlunted (Mar 8, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> View attachment 3626186 View attachment 3626187 View attachment 3626188 View attachment 3626189 View attachment 3626190 Dansbuds GB at 55 days and done,,, all cloudy with a few amber... fast cut... How does she compare? More structural support, generally a bit less stretchy and yielding better!
> Terpene profiles are variable so find what ya like! Smoke is on par top shelf for sure. Matter of personal tastes I think...


55. Days from 12/12?


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 9, 2016)

Yo King! Yep! Not that "from first flower" bs!

Most will go 58-63 days from the flip!


----------



## brimck325 (Mar 9, 2016)

she is a bad ass looking bitch tony!


----------



## KingBlunted (Mar 10, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Yo King! Yep! Not that "from first flower" bs!
> 
> Most will go 58-63 days from the flip!


That's what's up! I'm in for the 420 launch.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 10, 2016)

@tonygreen , are you the same person as Tony green hands


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 10, 2016)

No Tonygreenhands is some other dude, he makes weed stuff I make weed! 

Seed mommas,,, bx1f1 momma is frosting up the fans....


----------



## hyroot (Mar 10, 2016)

He used to be a breeder for redeyed genetics. He breed guard dawg (trestar dawg x abusive og). He kicked me down a pack for my bday a couple years ago at a cup. So I didn't know if that was you or not. Now I do.

I'm just recently running it for first time. Still in veg


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 10, 2016)

Cool I didn't know he had beans just knew of him from all the pics and art stuff.


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 11, 2016)

@tonygreen how hard are you pushing these girls? I know Sour Bubble is a cal/mag whore, how dose this cross stack up in the need for feed?


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 12, 2016)

Funny because I think gg4 gets her hog ways in veg from sour b traits. A little harder on cal/mg/nitrogen in veg then I been feeding at 1.2 ec roughly in flower. Those I posted seeded are getting maxi. They take what ya throw at em good!

Make sure you got em topped up on cal/mg/nitrogen in veg because they devour it week 1-4.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 13, 2016)

@tonygreen great work bro what you are doing here. I saw you had this going over at IC and it's just good to see the fruits of the labor you put into this. I see your talking about your projects with this and was just wondering if you could explain the BXf1 line? I never heard anyone call a line that before so I just want to understand that. I know what a BX is so just wondering how you get a BXf1. I think this will do well in the cup and hope it makes it there safe to give you a chance. Keep up the great work bro cus you don't see people working lines like this too much anymore so look forward to seeing more from you and what you bring from this


----------



## kingzt (Mar 13, 2016)

@tonygreen Hey the gorilla bubble looks spectacular! What seed bank will be holding these for the drop?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 13, 2016)

kingzt said:


> @tonygreen Hey the gorilla bubble looks spectacular! What seed bank will be holding these for the drop?


Great Lakes Genetics I believe


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> @tonygreen great work bro what you are doing here. I saw you had this going over at IC and it's just good to see the fruits of the labor you put into this. I see your talking about your projects with this and was just wondering if you could explain the BXf1 line? I never heard anyone call a line that before so I just want to understand that. I know what a BX is so just wondering how you get a BXf1. I think this will do well in the cup and hope it makes it there safe to give you a chance. Keep up the great work bro cus you don't see people working lines like this too much anymore so look forward to seeing more from you and what you bring from this


@tonygreen it would be great to have it explained the differences between the two lines if you have the time. It's rare to get the chance to pick the breeders brain on their strains, but very enjoyable. Thank you for your time here.


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 14, 2016)

As we feel out the family we have run it out into several different lines. The BX and the Filials are becoming more different, with the filials becoming super sour bubble phenos with increased vigor and branching. Anyone who has grown sour bubble can say what a pita she is with veg speed but the smoke is out of this world on the best phenos. In the filial you will find mainly sour bubble type plants all with increased branching, topping response and for those who have grown pure sour bubble you will find the vigor is greatly increased to the point its back to normalcy. They breed true for the massive structural "trunks" and thick branches, I believe the branching trait may be locked as well. The F4's will be out sometime after this next drop.

The BX alone can only make so many gene pairs homozygous. By Bxing alone you will never come close to recovering the complete genotype.
The BX1F1 will make some gene pairs homozygous that are simply not possible by bxing alone, no matter how many times you do it.

That being said look for the BX2 to be a scroggers dream. As you can look back and see "the dude" had an insane calyx to leaf ratio. You will find more glue leaners for sure but not so much of the structural support as the filials. Alot of people will be happy to have glue genes in seed form. They will be much more reliable than gg4 s1 have proven to be for recovering the glue genotype in a reg line.

The BX1F1 should have more support structure than BX2, we look for and a more open structure than the filials. Perhaps more like the original F1 but with more vigor, branching and better calyx to leaf ratio. The math looks good, ;p Should be a very nice hybrid. I am very excited about these. If I had to bet my money something special will come out of them. As I said more genes will be homozygous than possible with BX alone...
Im gonna be looking to see what people find out of them,,, BXing your shit to death is not the answer just another tool... You can never truly recover the genotype by bxing alone!
I think these may be closer to recovering the genotype and improving the genotype (support structure). We'll see. TBH the math aint let me down yet...


You will find these lines for the next release will breed true for several traits. Resin production and branching is locked in. your outcrosses will benefit from the homozygous gene pairs we have been creating!

By working the line extensively we get to see all the different ways the traits manifest. We also give ourselves options and the ability to do quality evaluations and see how the math behind the project manifests itself in reality.


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 14, 2016)

BX1F1 is a full-sib cross from a same BX1 line.

I have chosen to use "the dude" as the father and I selected a BX1 female that exhibited many fine traits and was a very good hybrid, similar to what I saw in the original F1 with even distribution of traits.
She carries the added structure trait, "the dude" was a pure gg4 leaning selection.

By making a "F1" from two GB BX we are going to get homozygosity on many gene pairs that will be missed every time by BXing alone.

Simple BX over and over will cause your traits to segregate! Their is no way to recover the original genome by bxing alone!
The BX2 will have many homozygous genes, the BX1F1 will have many more ;p

I expect to begin recreating the uniformity of the F1 but with homozygous gene pairs instead of perfect heterozygosity exhibited in the F1.

In short you can expect these plants to breed true for several traits with reliability.

And the good thing is we have several "leads" with lines pointing in slightly different ways within the family, If I fuck up I got options, but like I say the math has been good to me...

BX1F1 yeah... I got a feeling...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 14, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> As we feel out the family we have run it out into several different lines. The BX and the Filials are becoming more different, with the filials becoming super sour bubble phenos with increased vigor and branching. Anyone who has grown sour bubble can say what a pita she is with veg speed but the smoke is out of this world on the best phenos. In the filial you will find mainly sour bubble type plants all with increased branching, topping response and for those who have grown pure sour bubble you will find the vigor is greatly increased to the point its back to normalcy. They breed true for the massive structural "trunks" and thick branches, I believe the branching trait may be locked as well. The F4's will be out sometime after this next drop.
> 
> The BX alone can only make so many gene pairs homozygous. By Bxing alone you will never come close to recovering the complete genotype.
> The BX1F1 will make some gene pairs homozygous that are simply not possible by bxing alone, no matter how many times you do it.
> ...


That's some great info Tony, thanks for taking the time to respond


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 14, 2016)

The finish on Dansbuds


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 14, 2016)

BX1 momma...


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 14, 2016)

Couldn't have explained it any better than that. Appreciate that info man truly it's always good to learn. I always wondered stuff like that in breeding and that gives a some clarity to crosses like that. You killed this all I have to say great eye for breeding. I see the stronger branching def not like GG#4 lol you don't have to be like these others out here who just chuck and go. Keep doing what your doing like this I think it will be more satisfying for you


----------



## greencropper (Mar 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Couldn't have explained it any better than that. Appreciate that info man truly it's always good to learn. I always wondered stuff like that in breeding and that gives a some clarity to crosses like that. You killed this all I have to say great eye for breeding. I see the stronger branching def not like GG#4 lol you don't have to be like these others out here who just chuck and go. Keep doing what your doing like this I think it will be more satisfying for you


pretty complex stuff for me all these breeding techniques, i would need to go to an actual class & learn how to do it, love to learn how to do it properly, but for now, its just basic pollen chucks & hopes for the best outcome


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Mar 15, 2016)

Fantastic looking flowers man... I can't wait until they make scratch & sniff technology over the internet lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Couldn't have explained it any better than that. Appreciate that info man truly it's always good to learn. I always wondered stuff like that in breeding and that gives a some clarity to crosses like that. You killed this all I have to say great eye for breeding. I see the stronger branching def not like GG#4 lol you don't have to be like these others out here who just chuck and go. Keep doing what your doing like this I think it will be more satisfying for you


I'm totally frothing to get these beans hey, looks like some solid hard work has gone into working it


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for the support guys! Trying to be different than other breeders. The harvest date will be included in the cards. Should help out the bean hoarders some! I won't ever just cross and dump so it may take longer for releases but I hope they are worth it. Hell I have access to many cup winners but I gotta stay true to my style so no twenty one-off drops.


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 15, 2016)

A look at the official packaging for the 4-20 drop...


----------



## the gnome (Mar 15, 2016)

definitely a class act


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 15, 2016)

I love the packaging! Direct, informative and impressive...


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 15, 2016)

You dont want to see my handwriting guys so... lol
I wanted the green to be glow in the dark but my wife was like "how old are you" !!
Next time I am gonna slip it in lol...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 15, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> You dont want to see my handwriting guys so... lol
> I wanted the green to be glow in the dark but my wife was like "how old are you" !!
> Next time I am gonna slip it in lol...


Mate, it's so good to have you on here, you sound like a real stand up bloke and I know I appreciate it! It's good to meet a breeder who is open about their practices and hasn't sold out to the newest fad. Keep up the good work my friend, we're all watching intently!


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 16, 2016)

ppreciate that uk420 gave me the boot for posting too many pics ha!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 16, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> ppreciate that uk420 gave me the boot for posting too many pics ha!


LOL please mate, post away, we LOVE bud porn!!


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## tonygreen (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 19, 2016)

Love them trichome shots!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 19, 2016)

Also is Dansbuds a different strain than gorilla bubble?


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 19, 2016)

Danbuds I was showin there is a f2 pheno he found I believe!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 19, 2016)

I want that Dansbuds #4!


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 29, 2016)

Getting closer to harvest guys! Stoked!


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 29, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Getting closer to harvest guys! Stoked!


Is this your strain you created bro


----------



## Mineralz (Mar 29, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Getting closer to harvest guys! Stoked!


Getting closer to 4/20 also  *wink nudge wink*


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 29, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Getting closer to harvest guys! Stoked!


I'm really looking forward to these...  I have one PK Sour Bubble f2 in veg now I believe it's a female over growing everything. Everytime I smell her lime funk I look forward to Gorilla Bubble...


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 2, 2016)

The little one was found under his momma after I took her down ha!


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 2, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Is this your strain you created bro


Dansbud and I made her working with JW's gg4 and Bogs sour bubble! Couple years into it now!


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 2, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Dansbud and I made her working with JW's gg4 and Bogs sour bubble! Couple years into it now!


When will your beans be available bro. I want and need that


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 2, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> When will your beans be available bro. I want and need that


4/20 at greatlakesgenetics bro


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

man my gg#4 stretching like elastic man in the fantastic four. she gotta (easy) 3 to 4x stretch. how many more tops i can pinch not sure. dont even think i could get a photo of the whole plant cause she's large and in charge. got another gg4 in veg (5gal) going bonkers. possibly an issue unless i get a screen on top of her. maybe chest high now. im gonna to UBER crop her sexy-ness later today. ill post up a photo soon as i get this next gg4 ready for extended veg time. 

love your take @tonygreen very nice cross. the sour bubbz making legends outta everything it touches.

like james notes your version got nice supportive branching. too bad im done buying seeds.

or am i?


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words guys! 

They will be very reasonably priced, I'm not in it to be rez dog! Labor of love!


----------



## PerroVerde (Apr 2, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys!
> 
> They will be very reasonably priced, I'm not in it to be rez dog! Labor of love!


Way to be on the pricing @tonygreen , much respect. I'm looking at two packs of the BX1f1 on 4/20...
GORILLA BUBBLE!!! GORILLA BUBBLE!!! GORILLA BUBBLE!!!


----------



## Stonironi (Apr 12, 2016)

Looks like you have spent a lot of time putting together a very nice strain!! I am wondering why you would send this all the way too Amsterdam for the cup when Michigan is way closer to you and if you won there , the whole world would know the same way and its in June this year ?? Just a thought? I will try and grab a pack if possible from the Great Lakes Genetics but by the looks of it my odds of getting them are slim . I checked in on this thread afterPerroVerde answered one of my threads talking about the GG#4 bx3 by Elev8 seeds? He told me about your work. Looks great !! I am disabled After being hit by a semi in 2011 leaving work , it left me pretty messed up but instead of pain Meds I turned to medical marijuana and never looked back. Gorilla glue has been a great strain for my arthritis. It is weird how certain strains work great for you for one things and different for another. Unfortunately I have ended up with 2 different cuts of the glue and I think both were very lame so I really want to try something new !!! Thanks for reading my run on haha . Hopefully I will be able to grab some of your beans to add to my roster !!!! Thanks for the info Perro Verde


----------



## TJ baba (Apr 12, 2016)

These gonna be on @Midweek Song ?


----------



## PerroVerde (Apr 12, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Looks like you have spent a lot of time putting together a very nice strain!! I am wondering why you would send this all the way too Amsterdam for the cup when Michigan is way closer to you and if you won there , the whole world would know the same way and its in June this year ?? Just a thought? I will try and grab a pack if possible from the Great Lakes Genetics but by the looks of it my odds of getting them are slim . I checked in on this thread afterPerroVerde answered one of my threads talking about the GG#4 bx3 by Elev8 seeds? He told me about your work. Looks great !! I am disabled After being hit by a semi in 2011 leaving work , it left me pretty messed up but instead of pain Meds I turned to medical marijuana and never looked back. Gorilla glue has been a great strain for my arthritis. It is weird how certain strains work great for you for one things and different for another. Unfortunately I have ended up with 2 different cuts of the glue and I think both were very lame so I really want to try something new !!! Thanks for reading my run on haha . Hopefully I will be able to grab some of your beans to add to my roster !!!! Thanks for the info Perro Verde


Your welcome, not a problem. Sour Bubble is very, very good for pain as well. This is a chance for me to get a hold the glue in a legit cross... I have followed Tonygreen over at IC Mag for years and his friend PK as well...


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2016)

TJ baba said:


> These gonna be on @Midweek Song ?


Naw greatlakesgenetics only pretty sure


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw greatlakesgenetics only pretty sure


I think some are going to the bay as well. Tony posted this on ICmag a couple days ago

"These packs for ICMAG at the bay are gonna be 20 beans to a pack for $100. Just an FYI.

I'd rather get them out then now then have to order more packaging and wait and I wanna be done with this sorting and packing.
Gonna hire help next time fuck this shit!

Should be able to get them out Monday if I don't pass the fuck out ha!

Oh yeah. They will be GB BX2.
I had two seed moms of those so I had more. Glad they finally gave me the ok at the right time!"


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 12, 2016)

Ok here is the deal. 

GLG had a mistake prepping the site and put em live for about a half hour on accident. In that time 8 packs were sold.
Since it was fucked up they are going to be going live early at great lakes.

Beans on the way to Clarence for seedbay will be 20 count packs plus overfill of BX2 for $100. So we stay at or under $5 beans.
They gave me the ok late so I had to fill my previous commitment thats why just BX2 there for now I had more of those.

Also Logic requested a few a the farm so will be some that way later.

If you guys prefer/want to see em elsewhere let me know, I'll talk to the people.

The other guys got at me late so those are new developments.

@Stonironi, I respect the process of the 4-20 cup and the heads more than the commercial aspect of the HHTC!
I don't think I could afford to get in one anyhow at this point ha! I'm pretty proud of her, I wanna see what the old school euro heads think of the smoke!
I have major pan issues with my back myself, spasm, degeneration etc... I think you are seeing affects of the sour bubble in gg4!
I would highly recommend you try some from BOG. You can order direct from him or email him cheap and nothing ive found better for inflammation...
You will find similar affects in the GB.

Well it's been a helluva road guys thanks for coming along!

Beans popped already with tails showing for making of BX3, I'll continue along here if yas dont mind!!


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 12, 2016)

haha i just found out churtmunk did it,,, idk how the hell he managed to see em in that tiny window lmao!


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 12, 2016)

HAHA.. I confess I did it. Who in their right mind wouldn't cart and checkout some of them beautiful tortured beans the moment they had the chance?? Talk about good timing. But good news folks, I left some! Thanks for the work @tonygreen


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 12, 2016)

This is why we can't have nice things ha!!! You had DBJ freakin out as he didnt get the beans until today LOL.
He was like I only had em up for maybe a half hour idk how the hell this happened.

I reckon it had to be pure lucky timing you seen em at that time... Please tell me you havent been clicking refresh for days lololo

I got a good handle on what his space will put out now so bigger better cheaper drop for BX3. More beans less price next time, my way of sayin thanks, got tails goin in to dirt now!


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 12, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> This is why we can't have nice things ha!!! You had DBJ freakin out as he didnt get the beans until today LOL.
> He was like I only had em up for maybe a half hour idk how the hell this happened.
> 
> I reckon it had to be pure lucky timing you seen em at that time... Please tell me you havent been clicking refresh for days lololo
> ...


That's too funny about DBJ freakin out. I'm a patient man and wasn't even expecting to be able to purchase them for another 10 days. I may have hit refresh a time or two ahha. More beans less price?? Already giving an amazing deal. You're to good to us, sir.


----------



## Stonironi (Apr 12, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Ok here is the deal.
> 
> GLG had a mistake prepping the site and put em live for about a half hour on accident. In that time 8 packs were sold.
> Since it was fucked up they are going to be going live early at great lakes.
> ...


I can totally relate to the cup being too expensive !! Booths are outrageous!!!
Man those auction sites like Great Lakes are always super crazy ! I will have to flip a coin to try and get your seeds man ! Haha it would be very nice tho! I am new to this site so I am not sure who bog is or if they would even be interested in working with me ! But I def need a strain that works for me and it just so happens that the one that works for me is not all that easy to get and walking with a cane don't make me any faster haha ! Thank you for the help Tony and everyone else that responded. Now I have to go try and figure out Great Lakes genetics so I can be ready to fight for a strain haha


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 12, 2016)

They are all buy it now so at least you dont have to worry about people driving up the price ha!

Yeah man, the booths are ridiculous,,, I got 4 kids... lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 12, 2016)

So I guess I won't be getting any of your beans...I won't be staying up until midnight here in Oz just to try and score a pack..ah well, good luck with them to those who are lucky enough


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 12, 2016)

I hope they dont fly like that ha! If you miss em let me know. I wanna make sure everyone who wants em gets em.
First time making a bulk number of seeds, I may have misjudged the demand but I hope not.


GLG promos looks sick... Bohdi 1 free pack for every pack bought what??!! Im gonna have to get in on that ha!

https://sites.google.com/site/greatlakesgeneticscom/promo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 12, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> I hope they dont fly like that ha! If you miss em let me know. I wanna make sure everyone who wants em gets em.
> First time making a bulk number of seeds, I may have misjudged the demand but I hope not.
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy, I appreciate that. I'm pretty sure they are going to go pretty quickly, there is a fair bit of talk about them, which is testament to your dedication and great persona  
You aren't wrong about the promos on GLG, that bodhi deal is off the hook, buy 3 and get 3 free....woah!! I can see you doing some fine work with Bodhi's gear too


----------



## Stonironi (Apr 12, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> They are all buy it now so at least you dont have to worry about people driving up the price ha!
> 
> Yeah man, the booths are ridiculous,,, I got 4 kids... lol


I tried to go on Great Lakes to order a pack but there is nothing there ? I might be slow when it comes to ordering seeds ?? Am I able to order now ?


----------



## Stonironi (Apr 12, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I tried to go on Great Lakes to order a pack but there is nothing there ? I might be slow when it comes to ordering seeds ?? Am I able to order now ?


I have twins that are less than 2 !!! Diapers $$$$$$$$ haha


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 12, 2016)

DBJ is updating the site, im keepin an eye on it.

I have 12, 2 9's and an 8 month old.

Twins... Jesus you never slept did ya ha!


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 12, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I tried to go on Great Lakes to order a pack but there is nothing there ? I might be slow when it comes to ordering seeds ?? Am I able to order now ?


The GLG promo starts Friday at 6:00 eastern


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 12, 2016)

Just ask DBJ he'll take care of you on that no worries most likely. Doubt hed cut anyone out.


----------



## Stonironi (Apr 12, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> DBJ is updating the site, im keepin an eye on it.
> 
> I have 12, 2 9's and an 8 month old.
> 
> Twins... Jesus you never slept did ya ha!



Haha it was hard for a couple months but we got lucky all in all they have been good sleepers. , I HAte TeeTHing tho !!! Double trouble screaming .


----------



## Stonironi (Apr 12, 2016)

So then when can I go on the glg site to attempt to order the gorilla bubble ? 4/20 or ? Lol I'm too old for all this fun haha


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 12, 2016)

I reckon he is working on getting the site updated ha. I keep refreshing now! lol...

My little guy learned to stand and chew on the edge of his crib while yelling and screaming in a casual tone. lol.... Drivin his mom nuts cuz hes starting to copy me, ill yell ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh and stop and sure enough hell come back with his high pitched yell lol... we go back and forth till she yells at me to stop ha!


----------



## Stonironi (Apr 12, 2016)

I can say this . Thank god for allowing me to be in a medical state and for the local delivery collective that stays open till 9. I live off of this strain . Well and like 100 others haha


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 12, 2016)

You really need to try pure sour bubble, it vegs slow as shit but i cant say enough.... All of my sour b work has this affect on inflamation and spasms... im gonna pm you how to track down bog ha.


----------



## Stonironi (Apr 12, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> I reckon he is working on getting the site updated ha. I keep refreshing now! lol...
> 
> My little guy learned to stand and chew on the edge of his crib while yelling and screaming in a casual tone. lol.... Drivin his mom nuts cuz hes starting to copy me, ill yell ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh and stop and sure enough hell come back with his high pitched yell lol... we go back and forth till she yells at me to stop ha!



Haha sounds like my house  I am as much a kid as they are ! My wife loves it , NOT!! My son has chewed a big chunk of his bed as well ? My daughter hasn't touched it . Kids are funny


----------



## Stonironi (Apr 12, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> You really need to try pure sour bubble, it vegs slow as shit but i cant say enough.... All of my sour b work has this affect on inflamation and spasms... im gonna pm you how to track down bog ha.



Great thanks !!! I really appreciate it. I tried to find a way to message you already but it might not let me as I'm a new member ? Or I just couldn't find the button??


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 12, 2016)

He just learned to stand in the last few weeks on his own with support leaning on something and everytime he stands up he lets out a high pitched squeal to alert everyone of his achievements, if I ignore him he goes on his ran ''yayayayadadada dadada" lol...


----------



## Stonironi (Apr 12, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> He just learned to stand in the last few weeks on his own with support leaning on something and everytime he stands up he lets out a high pitched squeal to alert everyone of his achievements, if I ignore him he goes on his ran ''yayayayadadada dadada" lol...


I love that they always say dada! Makes ya proud !!
They change everything in your life instantly !! Haha and I was never having kids, now I couldn't imagine a second without them!! Weird how life works out


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 12, 2016)

Of course he doesnt say momma yet,,, i reckon soon,,, mom obsesses over it lol...

Yeah idk all i do is for my kids, work and come home put them first. For all the tiredness etc its worth it when he looks at me so proud of his accomplishments lol...


----------



## Stonironi (Apr 12, 2016)

Exactly!!! Mine say momma too tho lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 13, 2016)

*Information request for Great Lakes Genetics*

Hey all. This has probably been posted somewhere and I _have_ searched but came up empty... 
Anyway, can someone please tell me how to place an order with GLG? I've sent a few emails requesting info but so far no response. They're probably swamped with 4/20 approaching. 

Do they have any sort of instant payment method? IE, Paypal/Instant bank transfer?
I would like to get money posted to my account there asap. so I can get in on the upcoming promo. If I have to send money through the USPS what method do they prefer? Postal M/O, Prepaid Visa, or perhaps a cashiers check from my bank?

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated 
TIA


----------



## limonene (Apr 13, 2016)

Tangerine_ said:


> *Information request for Great Lakes Genetics*
> 
> Hey all. This has probably been posted somewhere and I _have_ searched but came up empty...
> Anyway, can someone please tell me how to place an order with GLG? I've sent a few emails requesting info but so far no response. They're probably swamped with 4/20 approaching.
> ...


I've ordered from them a few times, to the UK. I just place the order online, wait for DBJ to reply and i post the money. Normally takes 2 weeks for the seeds to arrive from the date of postage, i imagine it will take about a week within the states.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 13, 2016)

I have to have theeeeeeese beeeeeeeans!
*Outstanding. Out-fucking-standing.*

I've been lurking, but I had to spew something on this thread because that shit looks like what I want to grow, forever.


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 15, 2016)

Looks like they are up at great lakes genetics guys.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 15, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Looks like they are up at great lakes genetics guys.


What's the difference in the 2 strains Tony


----------



## PerroVerde (Apr 15, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Looks like they are up at great lakes genetics guys.


Just jumped on my two packs of BX1f1 and requested the Blueberry Gorilla Bubble as the free 5 promo with them...  Thank you @tonygreen


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 15, 2016)

A heads up for everyone buying at GLG. DBJ sent a message this morning regarding the promo..

"We will be listing up a lot of new gear today . You can buy it but it does not qualify for the 420 promo if you buy it before 6:00 PM. You can not buy them and then pull the order forward into the Promo. I want everyone to enjoy the promo I just want to be fair to All those people that have been waiting."

Be patient to get the promo. 

@tonygreen 50 packs each at GLG alone! No wonder you were tired of sorting


----------



## PerroVerde (Apr 15, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> A heads up for everyone buying at GLG. DBJ sent a message this morning regarding the promo..
> 
> "We will be listing up a lot of new gear today . You can buy it but it does not qualify for the 420 promo if you buy it before 6:00 PM. You can not buy them and then pull the order forward into the Promo. I want everyone to enjoy the promo I just want to be fair to All those people that have been waiting."
> 
> ...


FML....


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 15, 2016)

4-20 has been crazy for dbj and he is tryin to make everyone happy. For example he spent the other night listing bohdis gear to get ready for the promo but like 150 packs sold. Trouble is the time it takes to post all the listings apparently and peeps grabbing em fast. He had to have bohdi over night him another drop so the people who been waiting didn't get screwed. I ask everyone to understand! If anyone missed due to confusion let the dust settle and I got you myself. Dbj doin his best. This years 4-20 is probably the biggest yet. Tryin to make everyone happy is tough. Good thing bohdi came thru with the buzzer beater


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 15, 2016)

Jeff got a few nasty emails with the confusion so tryin to clear up what's all goin down to make this possible! So many breeders to list and people grabbing em to fast they wouldn't make it to the promo start. I got anybody if they missed freebies. Thanks guys.


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 15, 2016)

Hope it makes sense!


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 15, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> FML....


Sorry Perro. I posted the message here as soon as I read it. I hear things have been crazy for DBJ already (not just today but earlier in the week). I missed out on the promos too, but thats' because I was on when DBJ accidentally posted the BX2s a couple days ago and ordered them then.. I'm not complaining on my end though. I actually feel bad that I ordered and added to the early confusion.. Them tortured beans made me crazy


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 15, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Jeff got a few nasty emails with the confusion so tryin to clear up what's all goin down to make this possible! So many breeders to list and people grabbing em to fast they wouldn't make it to the promo start. I got anybody if they missed freebies. Thanks guys.


You are too kind sir. Between your and bodhis gear at GLG jeff is going to have one hell of a busy few days!


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 15, 2016)

The bx1f1 will have more solid structure and the bx2 more lanky. The bx2 Will be a scroggers dream. The bx1f1 Will also outcross well with some homozygous gene pairs the bx process will miss. The bx2 will be more glue like with the bx1f1 resembling the original f1 with more vigor and true breeding traits. The blue beans will be a terpene factory. They smelled like little blueberries.


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 15, 2016)

It's cuz there is so many listings to get up and the system he has is not so flexible. Catch 22 almost. He's gotta list em before it starts. He's been up all night long for a week or more. Show the man some support. He could use it. It's all him makin this awesome thing possible.


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 15, 2016)

I'll definitely be showing DBJ a little more love. Sounds like I might need me some of those BX1f1s and definitely those blues.


----------



## PerroVerde (Apr 15, 2016)

No hate mails here just bummed I will miss out on the promos... I really wanted the blueberry gorilla bubble and the LA confidential X purple Kush X long bottom leaf... shit sticks... Bodhi tee would have been cool but that how it works, the BX1f1 will be fire, I know this...


----------



## Stonironi (Apr 15, 2016)

I placed an order ?? How do I pay for it though ?? It said all good but that was it ??


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 15, 2016)

Once the dust clears I'll get ya some blues. Just tryin to help out. Usually he doesn't have to list so much all at once. Dbj is stressed about it to. He don't wAnt nobody unhappy that's for sure if you know him. Rock in a hard place...


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 15, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I placed an order ?? How do I pay for it though ?? It said all good but that was it ??


You'll be getting an email from Jeff. It'll have instructions. Basically he'll give you an address that you can mail cash or a blank money order too. Give it a little time for your email as I can only begin to imagine how swamped Jeff is with the promo's kicking off. Congrats on the order


----------



## limonene (Apr 15, 2016)

DBJ is a great guy, I've ordered from him a few times HOWEVER... the original email stated the offer will start today at 6. So at 6 i ordered quite a few things. About an hour ago he sent another email saying the offer starts at 6pm and he won't honour the offer for any orders placed before that! The original email just said 6, to me 6 is 6am. If its 6 pm it should say PM or 1800 hours. I know DBJ is solid and will sort this out, I'm happy to have my order cancelled and reorder later but its a bit of a pain in the ass that could have been avoided!!


----------



## PerroVerde (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm not firing on all cylinders or something I put GLG on the money order... long night of work and I screwed that up too... bone head moves... big time... that's why I never rush to shit... live and learn... again... lol 


churtmunk said:


> You'll be getting an email from Jeff. It'll have instructions. Basically he'll give you an address that you can mail cash or a blank money order too. Give it a little time for your email as I can only begin to imagine how swamped Jeff is with the promo's kicking off. Congrats on the order


----------



## Stonironi (Apr 15, 2016)

Yep I screwed myself on the freebies too? Oh well that isn't what I was going on there for in the first place . Shit happens


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 15, 2016)

Hopefully you guys get one of the overfilled packs! Most are plus 13.


----------



## Stonironi (Apr 15, 2016)

For sure !


----------



## Stonironi (Apr 15, 2016)

I got my beans from Elev8 today. Gg#4 regs ?? Wish me luck haha


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 15, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> It's cuz there is so many listings to get up and the system he has is not so flexible. Catch 22 almost. He's gotta list em before it starts. He's been up all night long for a week or more. Show the man some support. He could use it. It's all him makin this awesome thing possible.


He needs a tech douchebag, such as myself, to help him manage this stuff. There are better ways. I'm waiting on payment for some client work, hoping there are some bx1f1 left by then.


----------



## 420nstargazer (Apr 15, 2016)

limonene said:


> DBJ is a great guy, I've ordered from him a few times HOWEVER... the original email stated the offer will start today at 6. So at 6 i ordered quite a few things. About an hour ago he sent another email saying the offer starts at 6pm and he won't honour the offer for any orders placed before that! The original email just said 6, to me 6 is 6am. If its 6 pm it should say PM or 1800 hours. I know DBJ is solid and will sort this out, I'm happy to have my order cancelled and reorder later but its a bit of a pain in the ass that could have been avoided!!


 The first emails stating the jaws and bodhi promos did say 600 PM. The one he sent in regards to the stores (GLG's) promos only said 600, but every ensuing email has said 600 PM. I think he just missed the PM on one email, unfortunately it was the one you were going by


----------



## limonene (Apr 15, 2016)

420nstargazer said:


> The first emails stating the jaws and bodhi promos did say 600 PM. The one he sent in regards to the stores (GLG's) promos only said 600, but every ensuing email has said 600 PM. I think he just missed the PM on one email, unfortunately it was the one you were going by


yeah you are right, i just looked and they all say 6pm APART from the one i looked at. goddammit.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I got my beans from Elev8 today. Gg#4 regs ?? Wish me luck haha


get a journal on ic and tag josey


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 15, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Also Logic requested a few a the farm so will be some that way later.


Is that guy OK to deal with Tony? Not trying to stir the pot or anything, just heard on a few occasions that he's a lil shady. Is he OK in your book?

Can't always believe what you read on here.


----------



## Stonironi (Apr 15, 2016)

I don't really want to make another account anywhere?? But I will put it on here for all to check out though. The seeds are all small but look fine . They all have stripes on them . Either way it is worth a shot .


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 15, 2016)

Yo stow and grow, not sure I have never worked with him. He has been fair to me on his site and he reached out to me which was a first ha!
So I was willing to send him a few packs at least as sayin thanks for that community treating me good and supporting me.
Their mods did delete and clean up whiteberries shit postin peoples names, which was cool, they usually dont like to ban people there and let it go from what I seen.
Really only 3 big sites have been welcoming to my work besides my home at the lab, I was on a few others and had accts deleted and shit and mods hating ha!


So in short first time workin with him, we'll see how it goes.
If anyone has thoughts feel free to pm me!


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 15, 2016)

uk420 tossed me with no explanation other than "too many pics" WTF! ha!

I like the british too! Some of my best mates are from over seas!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 15, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Yo stow and grow, not sure I have never worked with him. He has been fair to me on his site and he reached out to me which was a first ha!
> So I was willing to send him a few packs at least as sayin thanks for that community treating me good and supporting me.
> Their mods did delete and clean up whiteberries shit postin peoples names, which was cool, they usually dont like to ban people there and let it go from what I seen.
> Really only 3 big sites have been welcoming to my work besides my home at the lab, I was on a few others and had accts deleted and shit and mods hating ha!
> ...


I like your style, Tony. Asking for feedback about a new vendor with no filter is brave and customer-centric. Props, dude.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2016)

forgot to say, great thread and your shits looking good!


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 15, 2016)

IDK dude my pops and uncle taught me all you have as a man is your reputation so I wouldn't mind if anyone asks about me. 
I'm also one to respect people by what they show me. Does bite ya once in awhile. Hell anyone can ask about me, I call it how I see it and when I'm wrong I'm loud in admitting it too...

As for customer centric, we're all homies man! I have even had multiple people tell me you could be at the $100-200 price point so easy but 
do you see my avatar?  What's the point? I'm not rich Ima poor bastard, I love my family and the little things in life, a good time, a good laugh and a good smoke.

10 years from now if im gone I want people out there to be like tonygreen was droppin fire and doin it the right way...
I want someone to tell my kids "yer old man was legit dude". Everyone else has their own life to justify to themselves but thats my take!

I always wonder what sort of legacy we're leaving this world, big or small.
To that end judge a man by his works so we'll see.

It is true though that community support has made this work possible to continue. I have 4 kids and I bust my ass to get by like everyone else.
The community made it possible for me to make this drop, I had to rent space and move moms mid flower. So really without everyone it couldnt even happen
so I want to have some available to that community to say thanks.

Right now is another perfect example. Due to whiteberries bullshit I had to move my shit and pay upfront to keep it alive..
I rented another room at a friends to make bx3. Without the support from the people that would not be happening and we would not have gotten this far for sure.
So I gotta give back and show my appreciation any way I can!

IDK call me the anti rez? ha!!
It's for the love of the people!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 15, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> IDK dude my pops and uncle taught me all you have as a man is your reputation so I wouldn't mind if anyone asks about me.
> I'm also one to respect people by what they show me. Does bite ya once in awhile. Hell anyone can ask about me, I call it how I see it and when I'm wrong I'm loud in admitting it too...
> 
> As for customer centric, we're all homies man! I have even had multiple people tell me you could be at the $100-200 price point so easy but
> ...


Cheers to you, buddy! I'm on board with everything you said in that post, and I don't even have kids of my own. Actions speak for themselves, looking forward to growing your gear someday soon.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> IDK dude my pops and uncle taught me all you have as a man is your reputation so I wouldn't mind if anyone asks about me.
> I'm also one to respect people by what they show me. Does bite ya once in awhile. Hell anyone can ask about me, I call it how I see it and when I'm wrong I'm loud in admitting it too...
> 
> As for customer centric, we're all homies man! I have even had multiple people tell me you could be at the $100-200 price point so easy but
> ...


need more like u in the world...


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 15, 2016)

We need more "birthdays" on the packs too, Im hoping some other breeders steal that move, least youll know when they was made, ha!

Come on guys its a few letters of ink! does that ever bother you guys? It's like my pet peeve... lol..

And hey dont forget, you guys are welcome to throw your GB stuff in here if you want or at least hit me up with links to your thread so I can swing by when i can if you put one up!.

I got my bx2 above ground now to start lookin through for selection so ill post em as we go.


----------



## 420nstargazer (Apr 15, 2016)

I agree completely with birthdays. I've seen a few that do it and I always wonder why all don't

Well said above, by the way


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2016)

shitll be on my packs.... i def wanna know when shit i buy was made,why wouldnt everyone wanna know


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 15, 2016)

Its the little shit that counts...So annoying, That said the blueberry GB is the last pack of mine that wont have it! Damn cards didnt come in time so I had to print some up on the quick at the office... How do I order three sets of cards at the same time from the same place and they all come on different days and i paid for priority shipping, had to get em to DBJ in time so now I got a box of blueberry GB cards that are useless lol.... 
The bxes got it tho... Been a helluva week!


----------



## 420nstargazer (Apr 15, 2016)

If the BB GB becomes stuff of legend, the cards could be collectibles in 20 years


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 15, 2016)

IDK about legend we'll see but I will say the blueberry profile was stronger than the gg4 funk profile right next to her, the beans were stinkin like little blueberries...
Sharp sweet/sour blueberry up until week 8, week 8 plus she turned to blueberry muffins right out of the oven, its the kind that sticks to you hard too. Real real LOUD strong terp profile.

I made my original sour bubble male x that blue line but an earlier filial and they came out fire as hell.

My blue sat line ive worked is pure indica side, resembles sour bubble actually except more vigorous. They were very similar structurally but a wide cross so they came out outstanding.
Drawing on that experience and working these lines for several years I am predictng some fire, we'll see about legend!

The GB F1 were outstanding. I am expecting even better results... The structure and frost machine will be very similar but the terpene profile should be ridiculous....
We'll see soon enough. I got mine popped pushin above ground now ill show em off as we go... gonna find a blueberry stinker male then back to the gg4 cut... so will be
GG4 x (GB BX1 x Blue sat 2.2 F3) for the next version when i get to it.


----------



## john0000 (Apr 15, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> The bx1f1 will have more solid structure and the bx2 more lanky. The bx2 Will be a scroggers dream. The bx1f1 Will also outcross well with some homozygous gene pairs the bx process will miss. The bx2 will be more glue like with the bx1f1 resembling the original f1 with more vigor and true breeding traits. The blue beans will be a terpene factory. They smelled like little blueberries.


Grabbed 1 of each didn't wanna risk it lol


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 15, 2016)

id ask for those blue freebies if i was you dude! I cant really tell ya how loud strong smelling that mom is ha!


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 17, 2016)

I should have the first leaf sets poppin in a few days feels weird with no pics ha!


----------



## PerroVerde (Apr 17, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> id ask for those blue freebies if i was you dude! I cant really tell ya how loud strong smelling that mom is ha!


The Blueberry Gorilla Bubble sounds amazing. I have a cross with Blue Sat that I picked up from @40AmpstoFreedom at seedbay when he was at IC. He used a Karma White OG v2.0 male to his Blue Sat female and it was a fire cross for sure.


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 17, 2016)

I love the terpene profile so much I started inbreeding her too lock it in. She was never a heavy hitter potency wise, decent id say, a creative relaxing buzz for sure I figured it would be great for outcrossing, the sour b x blue proved that and it is easy to up the potency with the right outcross. great block im my opinion.

These should hit hard ha! Fruity stuff is usually ot in high demand in my area to be honest so im makin some fruity that hits


----------



## PerroVerde (Apr 17, 2016)

Blueberry Gorilla Bubble.... Yummm...


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Apr 17, 2016)

I grabbed the bx1 and 2 wishing I grabbed some of the blue gorilla too but my wife is ready to kill me with all the money I've dropped lately on beans lol I can't wait to get them in and share my grow with you. I know if any questions pop I have the perfect person to ask. Thanks tony!


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 17, 2016)

Just specify to DBJ you want the blue GB freebie pack, that should qualify ya for one ha!


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks tony for everything. I'm looking into seeing what its going to take to open up a dispensary out my way. As of right now I'm just collecting as many of the best strains I can get my hands. One day I'd like to have a place that's more geared to the people and their needs rather than just making a quick buck. The places that have opened up by my way are charging way too much and I'm not feeling there in it for the right reasons. A man can dream can't he? I'm hoping with in two years I'll hopefully have it up and going. All I can do is keep pushing on and not let anytyhing stand in the way of my dreams.


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 18, 2016)

keep at it brother! Damn right a mans gotta have dreams!


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 21, 2016)

BAM! DBJ is the man. Hooked me up with some Blueberry GB freebies even though I ordered outside the promo time. Also, note the bean count in the BX2 pack.. 14, bonus bean! The cards with the bday dates are dope, Tony. Looking forward to running some of these beans!


----------



## limonene (Apr 21, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> BAM! DBJ is the man. Hooked me up with some Blueberry GB freebies even though I ordered outside the promo time. Also, note the bean count in the BX2 pack.. 14, bonus bean! The cards with the bday dates are dope, Tony. Looking forward to running some of these beans!


NIce! I'm still waiting to hear back from him, poor guy must have been inundated. Its been like 5 days now, maybe 6. All good though, DBJ is a class act.


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 21, 2016)

limonene said:


> NIce! I'm still waiting to hear back from him, poor guy must have been inundated. Its been like 5 days now, maybe 6. All good though, DBJ is a class act.


Yah, I got in on the accidental drop back on the 8th. He sent a message over the weekend apologizing for the delay (most unnecessary apology ever) and letting me know my package would ship monday. The dude is indeed swamped. I'm not expecting to see my other order for at least a week but I'm in no hurry.


----------



## questiondj42 (Apr 21, 2016)

This stuff looks interesting. I may have to order these from GLG this week. Becasue my wallet needs it.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 21, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> BAM! DBJ is the man. Hooked me up with some Blueberry GB freebies even though I ordered outside the promo time. Also, note the bean count in the BX2 pack.. 14, bonus bean! The cards with the bday dates are dope, Tony. Looking forward to running some of these beans!


When did you order? How long ago?


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 21, 2016)

Nevermind i read it above lol


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 21, 2016)

if it been awhile email back, he had 400 emails to work through mighta missed one easy ha!

Got all kinds of sprouts poppin up from my recycled soil, they musta been droppin like flies from the mom ha!


----------



## PerroVerde (Apr 22, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> if it been awhile email back, he had 400 emails to work through mighta missed one easy ha!
> 
> Got all kinds of sprouts poppin up from my recycled soil, they musta been droppin like flies from the mom ha!


The volunteer squad...


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 23, 2016)

You can see the sour b leaners show early, middle row top and bottom, upper right and left i planted some more later to replace some that damped off and they shot passed the sour b leaner too.

2/9 sour b leaners matches the math, made me happy ha! This bx2 should be 75% gg4 genetics.


----------



## Stonironi (Apr 25, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> You can see the sour b leaners show early, middle row top and bottom, upper right and left i planted some more later to replace some that damped off and they shot passed the sour b leaner too.
> 
> 2/9 sour b leaners matches the math, made me happy ha! This bx2 should be 75% gg4 genetics.



I ordered thebx1f1 . Guess I should have read the page before I ordered haha I would have rather the gg#4 leaners than the bubble leaners ! I get too excited sometimes lol ! But atleast I got a pack and I know they will still be Gangster ass beans !


----------



## Stonironi (Apr 25, 2016)

I still got a bunch of beans that I made myself. All crossed with Apothecary genetics banana kush male. I got blueberry kush, monster cookie , gsc, og18, & deathstar ak. Should be something good in there. I grew up one of the banana gsc crosses but then threw it out when I got tired of growing in coco. Kinda stupid as it was probably a killer keeper and I lost it. Haha shit happens , I got like 30 beans or so of each . After my Rugburn Og gets run I'm gonna pop in your beans tony ! Maybe I'll cross yours with a male Rugburn og. Call it bubble burned glue or something! Lol. I used to grow a lot of strains but now it is way easier to just do 1 or 2. A lot less problems in my opinion!


----------



## PerroVerde (Apr 25, 2016)

Got my beans in from GLG very happy with packaging and speed of delivery. DBJ also got my order to me even though I had two strait days of being a absent minded idiot. Great packaging @tonygreen , I'm really looking forward to popping these, they got bumped to the front of the line for sure...


----------



## Stonironi (Apr 25, 2016)

Yessir I will be posting mine soon too haha ! I'm only a minute from Clio though literally _~ holy crap that is my bday ! The day that they were born ! Must be a sign !! Lol


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 26, 2016)

mine are takin off now should be alot bigger this week! Lots of beans to pop hopefully we find something good!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 26, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Got my beans in from GLG very happy with packaging and speed of delivery. DBJ also got my order to me even though I had two strait days of being a absent minded idiot. Great packaging @tonygreen , I'm really looking forward to popping these, they got bumped to the front of the line for sure... View attachment 3665858


Wow, I'm still waiting on an order from 3 weeks ago from GLG....I've held off purchasing some gorilla bubble until after I know what's happening with my first order!


----------



## greencropper (Apr 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow, I'm still waiting on an order from 3 weeks ago from GLG....I've held off purchasing some gorilla bubble until after I know what's happening with my first order!


its the toll we pay for living on the other side of the world from the rest of 'civilization'


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow, I'm still waiting on an order from 3 weeks ago from GLG....I've held off purchasing some gorilla bubble until after I know what's happening with my first order!



How many times have you emailed glg? Dod you get a tracking number?


----------



## Stonironi (Apr 26, 2016)

Weird stuff happens in the mail ! Lol my order went in the mail yesterday. I'll let you guys know how long it takes for me to get mine.


----------



## Stonironi (Apr 26, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> mine are takin off now should be alot bigger this week! Lots of beans to pop hopefully we find something good!


It would be cool to have a tony greens grow room thread with all of us growing out the gorilla bubble on there.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 26, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> How many times have you emailed glg? Dod you get a tracking number?


Maybe 6 or 7 times. No tracking number yet. I paid for standard international shipping (no stealth), which is what was on my invoice. A few days after he received the money he said I didnt send enough money for the stealth option, I've asked him to send it regular post (6 days ago) to which he hasn't replied. I emailed him again this morning. We'll wait and see.


----------



## littlegiant (Apr 27, 2016)

Gorilla bubble bx2 and blueberry bubble arriving today!
Ordered on the 16th. I don't worry about GLG not sending beans. They always arrive with extras.
I really cant imagine having a full time job and selling beans on the side, but he is doing a mighty fine job at it. I would personally lose my mind.
Hats off to DBJ for taking care of us all.


----------



## questiondj42 (Apr 27, 2016)

uhhhhg. want to order this cross! also need to get Sour Bubble seeds from BOG. How is that strain to work with Tony?


----------



## tonygreen (Apr 27, 2016)

Sour Bubble. She vegs super slow, probably twice as long as your normal plants you run to get the same size, most likely. Fast, potent, Minimal stretch. Buds dense enough to break grinders, simply amazing resin production is found in special phenos, tastes from hash to sweet earthyness kushness to the more rare sour/citrus, more rare phenos that are branchier and thinner stemmed and leaved can be found, easier the early the BX to get the sour. The smoke for me is my pain grail. It calms my back spasms and has given me back some mobility in life. I used to have to walk like an old man, now I walk just kinda slow ha. Havent had a spasm attack in over a year knock on wood. Anti inflammatory properties are simply a grace from god, that being said you gotta work her and take the time to grow em big for good yield...slow, painful veg... worth every day ha!

Breeding wise she breeds true for many many traits and will dominate F1 and will take several outcrosses before she loosens up her grip on dominating the pheotype, generally.

I have seen outstanding results when mixed with more pure sativas,,, she will eat up most indica crosses ha. I love her to death.

GB project has addressed the vigor and branching issues. I feel like we set her free.
We have definitely made her true breeding for branching vigor in this line. You can find sour bubble phenos in GB, someone said they had (mellow yellow sour sounded good ha!) and will notice them right from sprout pretty much being different. The smoke taste and smell is way more toward funky glue fam at this point with some bit o sour phenos to be had as well. The terpene profiles are pretty variable even as we have gotten them close o locked to have similar structure, branching and vigor.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 27, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Sour Bubble. She vegs super slow, probably twice as long as your normal plants you run to get the same size, most likely. Fast, potent, Minimal stretch. Buds dense enough to break grinders, simply amazing resin production is found in special phenos, tastes from hash to sweet earthyness kushness to the more rare sour/citrus, more rare phenos that are branchier and thinner stemmed and leaved can be found, easier the early the BX to get the sour. The smoke for me is my pain grail. It calms my back spasms and has given me back some mobility in life. I used to have to walk like an old man, now I walk just kinda slow ha. Havent had a spasm attack in over a year knock on wood. Anti inflammatory properties are simply a grace from god, that being said you gotta work her and take the time to grow em big for good yield...slow, painful veg... worth every day ha!
> 
> Breeding wise she breeds true for many many traits and will dominate F1 and will take several outcrosses before she loosens up her grip on dominating the pheotype, generally.
> 
> ...


ive gotta have both now....


----------



## questiondj42 (Apr 29, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Sour Bubble. She vegs super slow, probably twice as long as your normal plants you run to get the same size, most likely. Fast, potent, Minimal stretch. Buds dense enough to break grinders, simply amazing resin production is found in special phenos, tastes from hash to sweet earthyness kushness to the more rare sour/citrus, more rare phenos that are branchier and thinner stemmed and leaved can be found, easier the early the BX to get the sour. The smoke for me is my pain grail. It calms my back spasms and has given me back some mobility in life. I used to have to walk like an old man, now I walk just kinda slow ha. Havent had a spasm attack in over a year knock on wood. Anti inflammatory properties are simply a grace from god, that being said you gotta work her and take the time to grow em big for good yield...slow, painful veg... worth every day ha!
> 
> Breeding wise she breeds true for many many traits and will dominate F1 and will take several outcrosses before she loosens up her grip on dominating the pheotype, generally.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, that's a great sell. That does it, I'm ordering at least one pack of SB from BOG. And some of your GB seeds from GLG.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 29, 2016)

I got an email from DBJ this morning apologising for the mixup, I apologised as well. Poor dude got majorly swamped by the sounds of it. 
My predicament now is, I have no money left to get some gorilla bubble  I got very drunk with a friend last night and stupidly hit the casino.. lost a LOT of money....dickhead!


----------



## tonygreen (May 1, 2016)

250+ orders,,, 1200 emails,,, I was like dude how do you even get 250 boxes, ha! Guess he took the week off work and called in the crew to pack orders. 

Got the GB on seedbay in 20+ bean packs. Babies are chuggin along... updates soon!


----------



## Stonironi (May 5, 2016)

littlegiant said:


> Gorilla bubble bx2 and blueberry bubble arriving today!
> Ordered on the 16th. I don't worry about GLG not sending beans. They always arrive with extras.
> I really cant imagine having a full time job and selling beans on the side, but he is doing a mighty fine job at it. I would personally lose my mind.
> Hats off to DBJ for taking care of us all.


How did you order on the 16th ? The beans didn't go online at that time ??


----------



## Stonironi (May 5, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> Oh wow, that's a great sell. That does it, I'm ordering at least one pack of SB from BOG. And some of your GB seeds from GLG.


I did the same thing . I ordered from bog and from glg on the same day . Got my order from bog last week?? 420 has been over for a while now ?? Think we should be getting our beans soon since our money was already spent 2 weeks ago ?? The excuse of being swamped only goes so far in my opinion . But what can you do but wait ?


----------



## Stonironi (May 5, 2016)

Very weird ?? Did everyone drop out of this thread ? I'm only seeing 2 people that have got there order from the 4/20 sale ? Has anyone else got there gorilla bubble seeds ??


----------



## littlegiant (May 6, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> How did you order on the 16th ? The beans didn't go online at that time ??


Sure they did!
Just went back to see if I was correct and yes, i did order on the 16th.
Got my tracking number on the 26th.
Got my beans brother !!!


----------



## john0000 (May 6, 2016)

Think everyone got there order


----------



## Stonironi (May 6, 2016)

Sweet ! Good stuff. I guess I'm the only one that didn't get my order then ,bummer ?? I went back and checked my order and it also says 4/15 and I ordered on 4/20 weird ?? I sent dbj an email today so we will see what happens next ? I'm sure I got over looked or something ??


----------



## john0000 (May 6, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Sweet ! Good stuff. I guess I'm the only one that didn't get my order then ,bummer ?? I went back and checked my order and it also says 4/15 and I ordered on 4/20 weird ?? I sent dbj an email today so we will see what happens next ? I'm sure I got over looked or something ??


Hear he is a good dude everything should work out


----------



## Stonironi (May 6, 2016)

I'm sure everything will be fine ? I'm not stressing about it. They either come or they don't ? But there are other strains I'm interested there so I'm hoping they show


----------



## Stonironi (May 8, 2016)

Got a email yesterday saying that my order is going out on Monday !! Sweeeeeet ....


----------



## Stonironi (May 10, 2016)

i got my gorilla bubble finally ! But no blueberry gorilla bubble . I'm bummed about that for sure but atleast I got what I paid for ! I got some other freebies tho ! Bad dog genetics star fighter f2 x long bottom leaf and zero dark 30#6 x long bottom leaf ? Probably won't ever get grown out but I got em !lol


----------



## PerroVerde (May 10, 2016)

Just sent off my cash for a pack of Blueberry Gorilla Bubble and a couple others from GLG...


----------



## Stonironi (May 11, 2016)

Finally gonna get my hands on some sour bubble Meds !! Been trying to find it since Tony Green told me of its amazing healing properties for pain and arthritis !! I am super excited today !!!!


----------



## Stonironi (May 11, 2016)

Sour bubble . Thank you sooo much Tony for turning me on to this strain !!! You were exactly right ! Life changing ,from the first or second hit I knew it was gonna work for me !!!!! Pain gone for over an hour now ! I'm blown away by the medical properties of this strain ! Ok I'm done now haha


----------



## Vato_504 (May 11, 2016)

Got my tracking this morning. I'll have them tony green beans tomorrow.. (Wicked Laugh)


----------



## tonygreen (May 14, 2016)

Glad to hear it stoni! I rant about it so much im glad someone listened ha! Big troubles in litle china, woman left with the kids, tough times dont last tough people do.... hopefully well get it sorted.

Ill grab some pix soon, the blues got a sweet/sour blueberry thing goin on with the glue funk under,,, so far!


----------



## PerroVerde (May 14, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Glad to hear it stoni! I rant about it so much im glad someone listened ha! Big troubles in litle china, woman left with the kids, tough times dont last tough people do.... hopefully well get it sorted.
> 
> Ill grab some pix soon, the blues got a sweet/sour blueberry thing goin on with the glue funk under,,, so far!


Sorry to hear that brother, like you said I hope things gets sorted out. Been there done that a couple times...


----------



## Stonironi (May 14, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Glad to hear it stoni! I rant about it so much im glad someone listened ha! Big troubles in litle china, woman left with the kids, tough times dont last tough people do.... hopefully well get it sorted.
> 
> Ill grab some pix soon, the blues got a sweet/sour blueberry thing goin on with the glue funk under,,, so far!


Sounds like my life sometimes. Hell probably everybody's life ! Ha. Man family life is hard... Hopefully she comes to her senses and you can work it out. I know you don't ,but if you do need anything from my end to help Hollar at me ! Blue sour bubble should be a wicked hybrid. I'm gonna start the gorilla bubble if these Rugburn ogs ever decide to take off?? Organic growing seems to be very slow ? Almost too slow !! I came from growing with chemicals and it is so far night and day difference in how they grow ?


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 14, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Glad to hear it stoni! I rant about it so much im glad someone listened ha! Big troubles in litle china, woman left with the kids, tough times dont last tough people do.... hopefully well get it sorted.
> 
> Ill grab some pix soon, the blues got a sweet/sour blueberry thing goin on with the glue funk under,,, so far!


Sorry to hear that Tony. Keep your nose in the garden. I always turn to my plants when life throws a curveball. Something very therapeutic about gardening.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Sorry to hear that Tony. Keep your nose in the garden. I always turn to my plants when life throws a curveball. Something very therapeutic about gardening.


You ain't lying bro. Best place for me all the time really


----------



## tonygreen (May 14, 2016)

Here is some BX2, 70% gg4 dom leaners been showing up so far... couple recessive sour b midgets here and there... You guys will be able tell to tell a week or two in as seedlings...

Last pic bs gg4 in background...


----------



## akhiymjames (May 15, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> View attachment 3681996 View attachment 3681997 View attachment 3681998 View attachment 3681999
> 
> Here is some BX2, 70% gg4 dom leaners been showing up so far... couple recessive sour b midgets here and there... You guys will be able tell to tell a week or two in as seedlings...
> 
> Last pic bs gg4 in background...


Man awesome job you have done with them really. Been following your progress with these for a while and it's amazing what you have done when you put the right time and effort in to breeding a quality cultivar. If you wouldn't have said it was the bx2 I would've thought it was GG#4. First pic looks exactly like GG#4 great work bro. Anyone who can't get cut will enjoy these seeds. Good vibes sent your way bro about everything bro


----------



## PerroVerde (May 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Man awesome job you have done with them really. Been following your progress with these for a while and it's amazing what you have done when you put the right time and effort in to breeding a quality cultivar. If you wouldn't have said it was the bx2 I would've thought it was GG#4. First pic looks exactly like GG#4 great work bro. Anyone who can't get cut will enjoy these seeds. Good vibes sent your way bro about everything bro


I totally agree. There is no way I'm getting close to an actual GG#4 cut where I live. I'm super happy the get my hands on some Gorilla Bubble vs. a fly by night S1 that hasn't even been tested. Thank you @tonygreen ...


----------



## Stonironi (May 15, 2016)

Plants are super healthy !! NICE !!


----------



## PerroVerde (May 15, 2016)

@tonygreen , got two quick questions. I was reading the IC thread on GB and I saw where you were talking about texting the males ability to deliver potency to its offspring. In what method did you determine that with the "Dude". Second question is how did the Blue Hawaiian turn out? Hehe...


----------



## tonygreen (May 15, 2016)

Blue hawaiian... You know the fucker, my last partner i dumped snagged 3-5 pounds from our harvest ha!

Extensive testing was done on my original sour bubble male in the form of progeny tests and outcrosses. Those can still be seen some in elements thread.

As for testing once we got into the GB line. A big focus I always make is on topping response, how fast a plant recovers from topping, how fast it "shoots" from nodes after topping.
Many plants dont do well and some can even show reveg stress from too much topping. It is also a great way to test intersex the first few weeks of flower. You can see the results of this
now because when you top them, they absolutely explode. I recommend everyone top theirs early and at least once. You will see what I mean. In doing this the branching trait is locked in and breeding true now. This will be amazing for outcrossing.

Intersex has been the biggest test tbh, we're playing with fire, gg4 is from a herm and sour bubble males will herm fairly easily, (went through about 30 of em over 9 months or so to find on that would not throw a hair no mater what) thats my original male. This is done with root trimming stress, topping, cold testing, drought, heat and high feed during early flower. After that anyone who does not show interesex is thrown back into reveg for more stress.

I went through 300+ beans in solo cups testing to find the dude. Many were tossed in week 1 or 2. You will see what I mean, the sour b runts are obvious.
From there I was looking for physical signs I am familiar with after growing these plants for so long. Hollow stems tossed, looking for that pithy stem that the gg4 has generally, better for 
LST and training, hollow stems are hard to train. At this point I also cut cal and mg out to observe the deficiency response i wanted to see similar to gg4. This made it even more obvious.
The gg4 red striping and leaf twist. A week or two after those cullings you can see the growth pattern very well, anyone with bad topping response was tossed...

I was down to about 50-75 then into flower for intersex testing. I had just a couple intersex I tossed and most of the females. That got me down to about 20 males.
from there I went to my score sheets of all my testing, bottom half were tossed,,,, From there it was easy to make a decision.

I am not doing open polls because I would like influence on the intersex trait. Sour bubble and gg4 are potent as fuck, with sour b inbred and reliably passing potency, not really an issue!
Have not seen a plant that doesnt have potency yet, terpene profiles will vary so that will be the key, finding one you like the taste of. Ranging from gg4 funk dominating to phenos with other top notes above the funk of the glue.

The glue dom leaners have been hard to find. Dan got lucky and found 2 in the F1 and that started the parallel lines. I took the F1 to F2 to make it easier to find a glue dom as the traits segregated, thas where my bx started. BX1 had lots of hyrbid phenos with traits getting passsed around, sour b dom with huge internodes etc, the branching trait become obvious at this point.
Now with hard selection it is clear we broke the barrier in BX2. 70% glue leaners, a few hybrid phenos yet and the rare 2/10 sour b Leaners, like I said you will see differentiation as sprouts and seedlings.

It has been a few years of work but BX2 is now way more reliable that the s1 for gg4 phenos. The s1 has more terpene variations.
Most smoke tests can report back on the glue funk underneath and good fast head change from the glue but with a deeper more body back end.
This is from the sour B and the pain relief I rant about sour b has transferred over as well. Much more therapeutic for pain than the glue.

Cant wait to see what you guys find!


----------



## PerroVerde (May 15, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Blue hawaiian... You know the fucker, my last partner i dumped snagged 3-5 pounds from our harvest ha!
> 
> Extensive testing was done on my original sour bubble male in the form of progeny tests and outcrosses. Those can still be seen some in elements thread.
> 
> ...


As always a wealth of education and information. I will be dropping some GB bean in the end of next month all my space is booked till then. Thank you for taking the time to share with us here Tony!


----------



## tonygreen (May 15, 2016)

After BX 3 is made I will go through them and will be selfing many mothers and running their progeny in lines side by side test for homozygosity. 
This will determine the final touches on the line. I wont call her true breeding stable yet but she is getting close.
On the back side of this project now! 

In the back of my mind this work is probably going to lay the groundwork for some amazing stuff over the next decade. Not only from me but from people who build on my work.
The gg4 has been moved toward a more homozygous state and it will show in her outcross's.

If anyone wants to invest in Tortured Beans and become part owner let me know. I am trying to save 20k to buy a small house in the country so I can leave the city and work better with more space and freedom. I currently rent extra space and rooms from friends to work in. We can talk about shares from the drops and other lifetime bean perks if anyone is interested. If I had a few investors we could make this happen pretty easily. As it is I am stuck in one of the most militarized and dangerous cities in the country, the police generally look like military, the PD have a black out cia style center here where they detain you for weeks with no lawyer and shit ha...The cost of living prevents you from leaving, it is a trap. 4 kids to support and my wife makes it harder. I have 5k buried the rest is a battle. Kind of out there idea but I thought it might be worth a shot I thought. Speaking of shots we are at 1300 people shot so far this year in my town... Been eyeing this 4 bedroom farm house, had it at 23k and just dropped to 17900, if only I had more saved id be gone. Off chance anyone is interested let me know!


----------



## tonygreen (May 15, 2016)

Appreciate the kind words guys and no problem perro. My wife and the kids moved back downstate with her dad so I'm just up here working silently atm.
Stressful times, missin my kids,,, green jr cut his first tooth and will be walking soon. She is not from here and the last four years have been very hard on her, the city is not what she is used to at all.
I blame her but I don't at the same time because I know what it is like to try to adjust to this shit fucking place... Ah well we'll get through it like we always do. I just gotta gtfo here ASAP! If not I ill die here alone and trapped... I really hate this place... idk why i loved it as a kid,,, people change I guess... seeing 25 years of murder and robbery and shitty as cops and shitty ass people... One time I was driving and seen an old lady older than dirt collapsed on a corner,,, people were walking right by her, I turned around and got out and turns out she fell and something broke, called the ambulance for her, i wonder how long she would have laid there....


----------



## cr250cra1 (May 15, 2016)

any timeline on when some of your beans will be available? I've been reading through this forum and I have to say that sour bubble has me interested...where do i sign?


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 15, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Appreciate the kind words guys and no problem perro. My wife and the kids moved back downstate with her dad so I'm just up here working silently atm.
> Stressful times, missin my kids,,, green jr cut his first tooth and will be walking soon. She is not from here and the last four years have been very hard on her, the city is not what she is used to at all.
> I blame her but I don't at the same time because I know what it is like to try to adjust to this shit fucking place... Ah well we'll get through it like we always do. I just gotta gtfo here ASAP! If not I ill die here alone and trapped... I really hate this place... idk why i loved it as a kid,,, people change I guess... seeing 25 years of murder and robbery and shitty as cops and shitty ass people... One time I was driving and seen an old lady older than dirt collapsed on a corner,,, people were walking right by her, I turned around and got out and turns out she fell and something broke, called the ambulance for her, i wonder how long she would have laid there....


What city do you live in Tony? Sounds worse than Detroit! lol


----------



## hydgrow (May 15, 2016)

cr250cra1 said:


> any timeline on when some of your beans will be available? I've been reading through this forum and I have to say that sour bubble has me interested...where do i sign?


Greatlakesgenetics.com


----------



## cr250cra1 (May 15, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Greatlakesgenetics.com


Thanx checking it out now!!


----------



## tonygreen (May 16, 2016)

Two main phenos popping up in the blues, here is a stocky one with tight internodes and a little gg4 leaf curl for ya.
gg4 funk underneath with sweet sour blue notes on top, had one show fasciation that smelled like blueberry and spanish onion lol...
The other more dominant pheno has big internodes like the glue. pics of that one later. Here is a m/f of the stocky pheno... these two are untopped, I trimmed the fans off so you can see the branching trait at work, the ones i topped simply exploded...

this is a m/f matching pheno.


----------



## tonygreen (May 20, 2016)




----------



## tonygreen (May 20, 2016)

So you guys can see the tight stocky pheo and the longer noded glue leaners.


----------



## gabechihua (May 21, 2016)

Hey Tony, I've got a pack of Gorilla Bubble F3's. What are my chances of a GG4 pheno, and are there any subtle differences in the highs of different phenos?


----------



## tonygreen (May 21, 2016)

Yo gabe, they will be more stocky like usstoners and should stack nice. The gg4 leaners can still be found there, the terp profiles will still be gg4 leaning. Lots of variations in the top end notes, the bottom is the thick gg4 funkyness. Top ends might have a bit of lemon or citrus or hashy or pure gg4 funk all the way through. Someone decsribed a mellow yellow pheno and i have had a few sprite tastying ones with the gg4 funk on the bottom caryiing everything.


----------



## gabechihua (May 21, 2016)

Thanks man, I'm glad I decided to buy some of your beans you seem like a really nice dude. Keep up all that hard work you put in breeding, it's refreshing to see someone so dedicated to refining their work.


----------



## gabechihua (May 21, 2016)

Found usstoner's pics over on thcfarmer. Looks like some sexy stuff, just like you said stacked real nice. Can't wait to get those beans into the rotation in a few months.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 22, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> Found usstoner's pics over on thcfarmer. Looks like some sexy stuff, just like you said stacked real nice. Can't wait to get those beans into the rotation in a few months.


That looks superlative


----------



## tonygreen (May 30, 2016)

BX2 ladies...


----------



## greencropper (May 31, 2016)

is there any bank i can purchase your beans from with CC or paypal payment tony?


----------



## PerroVerde (May 31, 2016)

Gorgeous plants there @tonygreen !


----------



## tonygreen (Jun 3, 2016)

atm just seedbay and glg has em. Was supposed to get some to logic at thc farm but the wife was supposed to mail em and we had an arguement and she said fuck me and took off again, so much for a week together to work it out... i know bean bid takes paypal havent asked about listing anything, not sure how logic does it. I gotta talk to him and resend... Never count on nobody!

If anyone has a preffered vendor let me know and ill try talking to em for the next drop.

Will have some GB BX3 and GB BX2 x sour dubb coming up with a few blue bxes too.

Asked GLG to do a buy 1 get one free for the 4th of july salute the troops show, not sure yet tho.


----------



## questiondj42 (Jun 3, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> atm just seedbay and glg has em. Was supposed to get some to logic at thc farm but the wife was supposed to mail em and we had an arguement and she said fuck me and took off again, so much for a week together to work it out... i know bean bid takes paypal havent asked about listing anything, not sure how logic does it. I gotta talk to him and resend... Never count on nobody!
> 
> If anyone has a preffered vendor let me know and ill try talking to em for the next drop.
> 
> ...


How about James Bean Company? That guy seems to have pretty solid customer service.


----------



## churtmunk (Jun 3, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> GB BX2 x sour dubb coming up with a few blue bxes too.
> 
> Asked GLG to do a buy 1 get one free for the 4th of july salute the troops show, not sure yet tho.


Again baller crosses that got me goin from 6 to midnight every time I think about em.

So you get to recommend to banks what freebies you'd like to see with your orders, but it's just a suggestion? Always wondered how that works, if the banks set up the freebies or the breeders.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 3, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> atm just seedbay and glg has em. Was supposed to get some to logic at thc farm but the wife was supposed to mail em and we had an arguement and she said fuck me and took off again, so much for a week together to work it out... i know bean bid takes paypal havent asked about listing anything, not sure how logic does it. I gotta talk to him and resend... Never count on nobody!
> 
> If anyone has a preffered vendor let me know and ill try talking to em for the next drop.
> 
> ...


Do you front the beans for promo's and freebies, or does the seed bank take the loss and pay you for them?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 3, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> How about James Bean Company? That guy seems to have pretty solid customer service.


Yea I hear he's good and Shoe too haven't used any of them yet but plan to eventually


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 3, 2016)

I can vouch for GLG, Dragboatjeffy is a stand up dude and won't run off with your cash


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 4, 2016)

@tonygreen , I talked with this seed banks owner yesterday and he wants to carry your gear when I described Gorilla Bubble and the work you have put in, sent you a PM with his numder if your interested. 

https://belleislebeanbank.com


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 4, 2016)

What a time to be alive...all these US banks popping up just puts a smile on my face a mile long.


----------



## tonygreen (Jun 4, 2016)

nah my promos and freebies come from my stock. No one gets paid for them. I don't consider it a loss to myself just spreading love.

Like the 4th of july deal i told him i wanted to run if possible, thing is if he got the time to handle it on his end.
z labs forums switched to red white and blue so i got the feeling itll go down.

I got a few bx3 and few gb bx2 x sour dubb coming this summer if all goes well.

Later in the fall hopefully fem bx2 using dansbuds #8 pheno and Gb #8 s1's.
That is the pheno that looks like pureknowledges sour bubble clone momma on steroids. Ill post the side by side when i can. My original sour b stock came from Pks momma.

Once I get bx4 Ill s1 and progeny test and toss the recessive moms and cross the homozygous ones to a twin male from bx4 and she'll just be known as GB IBL at that point. Tentative plan if all goes well.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 4, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> nah my promos and freebies come from my stock. No one gets paid for them. I don't consider it a loss to myself just spreading love.
> 
> Like the 4th of july deal i told him i wanted to run if possible, thing is if he got the time to handle it on his end.
> z labs forums switched to red white and blue so i got the feeling itll go down.
> ...


Sounds like a damn good plan mate, look forward to seeing the results


----------



## tonygreen (Jun 4, 2016)

Yo here is pureknowledges sour bubble momma,,, my original sour b stick came from her beans,,, versus dansbuds gb bx1 #8... PK ran that momma commercially in cali and with great yields.

Cazy pretty similar right? Thats why we call em the super sour bubble phenos, they grow much faster and blow up harder.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 4, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Do you front the beans for promo's and freebies, or does the seed bank take the loss and pay you for them?





tonygreen said:


> nah my promos and freebies come from my stock. No one gets paid for them. I don't consider it a loss to myself just spreading love.


@Beemo here's the answer. I know Bodhi hands out the freebies on his dime too. Pretty sure this is standard protocol across the industry. Seed banks don't pay the breeders for freebie promo packs.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 4, 2016)

Hmmmmn.... Sour Dubb x Tony's Blue Satellite 2.2 f3..... hummmmmm tasty, tasty, tasty...

PureKnowledge is the man, i still go back and read his old threads in the BOG forum over at IC....


----------



## tonygreen (Jun 10, 2016)

Look for great lakes at the Michigan cup. Tortured bean gear buy one get one free on me. Treat her right Michigan ha!


----------



## ShyGuru (Jun 10, 2016)

Hey Tony any chance GLG will be running a bogo on their site as well or just at the cup?


----------



## tonygreen (Jun 10, 2016)

Man I tried to see if DBJ had time for the 4th of july thing but he is going to be out of town for the holiday and not sure when he is leaving. 
But told me he has the booth at the cup.

Id pm him and ask bro, I got no problems with it if he can handle it. I am sure the question will not surprise him.
*I got no problems with it at all but dont want to speak for him because he is the on filling orders ha!*


Also Pal posted a list of cuts and clones GLG will have at the cup...

Clones n cuts at the cup
*
_*Irene, Hells Angel, Ghost, Fire, Alien, Grape, OG's
Chrome Diesel, Qookies, Chaos, Darlins' Net(2 phenos), Casey Jones, Sour Strawberry, *Bright Moments, White Noise, Apollo 13, Somalia Taxi Ride, Venus Fly Trap, Mr Nice Guy, Hazmat, BlackRose, GG#4, Chuckies Bride, Mob Boss, Bruce Banner #3, Sensei Star, God Bud, Strawberries n creme, Island Sweet Skunk.._


----------



## Stonironi (Jun 13, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Man I tried to see if DBJ had time for the 4th of july thing but he is going to be out of town for the holiday and not sure when he is leaving.
> But told me he has the booth at the cup.
> 
> Id pm him and ask bro, I got no problems with it if he can handle it. I am sure the question will not surprise him.
> ...



I ended up grabbing a cut of Chaos at the Cup !


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 14, 2016)

Here is a ton of info on Gorilla Bubble, it's a great read.... 

www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=313330


----------



## Stonironi (Jun 14, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Here is a ton of info on Gorilla Bubble, it's a great read....
> 
> www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=313330


Hell yeah ! I can't wait till I have room for them . It will be a couple more months for me though unfortunately!


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 14, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Hell yeah ! I can't wait till I have room for them . It will be a couple more months for me though unfortunately!


I feel your pain. I would have 15 of the Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 in solo cups now but I have a vacation I have to leave town. All moms and clones for the next run are in the bubble cloner and seeds are waiting till I'm back...


----------



## Stonironi (Jun 14, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I feel your pain. I would have 15 of the Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 in solo cups now but I have a vacation I have to leave town. All moms and clones for the next run are in the bubble cloner and seeds are waiting till I'm back...


How do you run your bubble cloner ? I built one and have had zero luck with it ?? Thanks , have fun on vacation !!


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 14, 2016)

Buy a humidity dome fill it to the brim with water, cut a couple holes in the plastic and run 2 long air stones through the bottom.turn the the air pump all the way up and youll clones will root 6 to 7 days.


----------



## Stonironi (Jun 14, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Buy a humidity dome fill it to the brim with water, cut a couple holes in the plastic and run 2 long air stones through the bottom.turn the the air pump all the way up and youll clones will root 6 to 7 days.


If it was only that easy . Lol


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 14, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> How do you run your bubble cloner ? I built one and have had zero luck with it ?? Thanks , have fun on vacation !!


I use a 10 gallon Rubbermaid roughneck tote and I cut 35 2" holes in the top/lid. Holes are cut with a 2" hole saw and electronic drill far enough apart that 2" net pot cups can overlap the holes without touching or bumping each other. Take 35 2" net pots and cut the net part off so you just have the solid plastic part of the cup left. In mine I use six foam bubble wands that I cut to length I weigh the suction cups that hold the wands down with large stainless steel washers cause I haven't found a silicon or adhesive that works for an extended period. You will need a heavy duty air pump for best results. 2" foam clone colors are available at Amazon, get 50, they tear ever now and again. Water temps for cloning should be around 75 to 80 degrees for best success, lower then 70 will take forever and you'll loose clones. You can leave the clones in the closer for a long time, just add nutes like dwc and keep the water level up. If left to long the roots will entangle and cause a couple days of lag once transplanted due to a bit of shock.



https://www.cleanitsupply.com/p-91949/rubbermaid-home-products-roughneck-storage-box-10-gal-steel-gray-rcp2214ste.aspx?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cse&utm_term=RCP2214STE&gclid=CIaZ2J6JqM0CFQmVfgod_xQCzg

https://www.amazon.com/EcoPlus-728450-Single-Outlet-Commercial/dp/B002JLJC0W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1465927365&sr=8-1&keywords=Hydro+air+pumps

https://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Stone-Bubble-Wall-Green/dp/B018P45VHO/ref=sr_1_35?ie=UTF8&qid=1465927561&sr=8-35&keywords=Bubble+wand+air+stone

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s?k=clone+collors

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0058PB574/ref=mp_s_a_1_10?qid=1465928058&sr=8-10&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=2"+net+cups


----------



## bottletoke (Jun 14, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I use a 10 gallon Rubbermaid roughneck tote and I cut 35 2" holes in the top/lid. Holes are cut with a 2" hole saw and electronic drill far enough apart that 2" net pot cups can overlap the holes without touching or bumping each other. Take 35 2" net pots and cut the net part off so you just have the solid plastic part of the cup left. In mine I use six foam bubble wands that I cut to length I weigh the suction cups that hold the wands down with large stainless steel washers cause I haven't found a silicon or adhesive that works for an extended period. You will need a heavy duty air pump for best results. 2" foam clone colors are available at Amazon, get 50, they tear ever now and again. Water temps for cloning should be around 75 to 80 degrees for best success, lower then 70 will take forever and you'll loose clones. You can leave the clones in the closer for a long time, just add nutes like dwc and keep the water level up. If left to long the roots will entangle and cause a couple days of lag once transplanted due to a bit of shock


I use s similar way that I have more success with, in stead of the air stones in water I use a copy of the ez cloner and spray water with a submersible pump attached to a homemade PVC manifold with nozzles placed inside a dozen or so holes.
If you do a search on homemade aeroponic cloner or ez cloner their a ton of links with thorough instructions.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 14, 2016)

bottletoke said:


> I use s similar way that I have more success with, in stead of the air stones in water I use a copy of the ez cloner and spray water with a submersible pump attached to a homemade PVC manifold with nozzles placed inside a dozen or so holes.
> If you do a search on homemade aeroponic cloner or ez cloner their a ton of links with thorough instructions.


I have two 396 gph pumps, pvc elbows and piping, and 100 360° aeroponic sprayers but haven put one together yet...


----------



## bottletoke (Jun 14, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I have two 396 gph pumps, pvc elbows and piping, and 100 360° aeroponic sprayers but haven put one together yet...


They work great! What I include is a tee right at the discharge of the pump and put a valve at one end then connect the manifold at the other. This way you can control the pressure by opening the valve a bit. At full pressure sometimes these units can make a mess.


----------



## bottletoke (Jun 14, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I have two 396 gph pumps, pvc elbows and piping, and 100 360° aeroponic sprayers but haven put one together yet...


Also no heater needed cuz the pump keeps your warm.


----------



## Stonironi (Jun 14, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I use a 10 gallon Rubbermaid roughneck tote and I cut 35 2" holes in the top/lid. Holes are cut with a 2" hole saw and electronic drill far enough apart that 2" net pot cups can overlap the holes without touching or bumping each other. Take 35 2" net pots and cut the net part off so you just have the solid plastic part of the cup left. In mine I use six foam bubble wands that I cut to length I weigh the suction cups that hold the wands down with large stainless steel washers cause I haven't found a silicon or adhesive that works for an extended period. You will need a heavy duty air pump for best results. 2" foam clone colors are available at Amazon, get 50, they tear ever now and again. Water temps for cloning should be around 75 to 80 degrees for best success, lower then 70 will take forever and you'll loose clones. You can leave the clones in the closer for a long time, just add nutes like dwc and keep the water level up. If left to long the roots will entangle and cause a couple days of lag once transplanted due to a bit of shock.
> 
> View attachment 3707750
> 
> ...


What do you use the rt pots for ? I have the exact same cloner . It just never seemed to root for me? I put ro water and at 7 days I added 10 drops of calmag per gallon . It took like 5 weeks to get any roots and by then clones were pathetically dead


----------



## Stonironi (Jun 14, 2016)

bottletoke said:


> They work great! What I include is a tee right at the discharge of the pump and put a valve at one end then connect the manifold at the other. This way you can control the pressure by opening the valve a bit. At full pressure sometimes these units can make a mess.


I had an ez cloner and had bad results with this thing . It always sprayed everywhere so your idea about turning it down with a valve is a good one . I think the pump sprayed so hard it would damage any roots that began to grow ?


----------



## bottletoke (Jun 14, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I had an ez cloner and had bad results with this thing . It always sprayed everywhere so your idea about turning it down with a valve is a good one . I think the pump sprayed so hard it would damage any roots that began to grow ?


I found out that you need to throttle the output the hardway too!


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 14, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> What do you use the rt pots for ? I have the exact same cloner . It just never seemed to root for me? I put ro water and at 7 days I added 10 drops of calmag per gallon . It took like 5 weeks to get any roots and by then clones were pathetically dead


I don't use any rooting powder in the bubble cloner, just tap water no ph measuring till they have roots. Some cultivatars root faster then others. Once you have roots hit them with a low dose of a good all around Hydo nute at 5.6-5.8 oh and they explode.

What were your water temps when you had trouble before?


----------



## Stonironi (Jun 14, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I don't use any rooting powder in the bubble cloner, just tap water no ph measuring till they have roots. Some cultivatars root faster then others. Once you have roots hit them with a low dose of a good all around Hydo nute at 5.6-5.8 oh and they explode.
> 
> What were your water temps when you had trouble before?


Right around 70 degrees. I use ro as I dont have tap water. I have found that people with tap water rarely have problems? Maybe I need to go get some reg old tap water for my cloner ?
What hydro nute do you use ? I have tried clonex and calmag .


----------



## ShyGuru (Jun 14, 2016)

@tonygreen ok so at your recommendation I shot DBJ an email about doing a BOGO and he replied that he intends to have a sale on your gear mid to late July. First in line cash in hand! Too late I already called first dibs lol. Just a heads up for anyone interested.


----------



## Stonironi (Jun 14, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @tonygreen ok so at your recommendation I shot DBJ an email about doing a BOGO and he replied that he intends to have a sale on your gear mid to late July. First in line cash in hand! Too late I already called first dibs lol. Just a heads up for anyone interested.


Tony's gear is already VERY reasonably priced ! 72 dollars with shipping . Buy 1 get 1 , WHOA that is a steal !


----------



## tonygreen (Jun 15, 2016)

Sweet!

Pics of Some Blue GB week 4-5 somehweres...
Shit is hitting the fan for me, if anythng happens just remember i did it all out of love ha!


----------



## tonygreen (Jun 15, 2016)

There will be a few GB-Dubb, not many but some if all goes well, looks like it took hehe... Sorry I aint been on much, steering the ship threw the stormy sea...


----------



## tonygreen (Jun 15, 2016)

If everything goes good , I'll post exact details in mid July ahead of time.


----------



## churtmunk (Jun 15, 2016)

@tonygreen hope all works itself out, brother. If I was a wealthier man I'd hit tonygreenbeans with a healthy investment. I hope you get set up someplace better for you and the fam soon. Patience and perseverance my friend. I'll help and support with purchases when I can.


----------



## tonygreen (Jun 16, 2016)

Appreciate it guys, means a lot to validate the work were doing and also to my family. Here is a few bx2 moms with copy/paste descrption from the other spot...

_While the gettin is good here is my two bx2 moms. Little heat stress and minor reveg stress on the tops. You can see she went from 1000w hps back to t-5 and cfl and the node structure is improved and outstanding. You can also look closely and see the lowers trying to come up good, if I topped them they would be 3x longer and these suckers would be bushes. These are great structure examples of roughly 75% of the GB BX2 phenos. They grow similar and the fun is in the variable terp profiles.

By the time this project is done you will be able to pop a pack of seeds or two and mono crop and they will look similar to a clone run, but the nose will have variations. I know alot of peeps like shitloads of phenos, you will find your cut by the nose, everything else you can count on to be solid as fuck. Eventually here my sssdh x sour b line will come out as F3's, those will be a pheno treasure hunt ha!

I apreciate otis runnin that mono basically from seed. Proves my point of knowing what yer gonna get from a pack, and the work isnt done yet...

IF you cant get the GG4 cut you will know what to expect from a pack of GB. Once my work is done I'll start selling her as hard as everyone else pushes their f1's. Until then the work can speak for itself ha. Once this is done you can expect supreme F1's left and right. She is already outcrossing like a motherfucker. Wish you guys could smell these blues ha!

Frost supreme, excellent flower structure, solid hard hitting potency with added medicinal benefits of some more pain relief on the back end with a little mellower deeper bite to balance the gg4 hard head change.

Little extra added thickness to her too, not as much as the filials but still improved. Anyway heres my babies_


_   _


----------



## tonygreen (Jun 16, 2016)

These not topped but like i say top em and they will frickin explode! I wanted to judge the node structure. You can see em fighting to branch anyway ha!

I guarantee you can pay your bills and find some pain relief in a room full of GB from seed ha!

P.S. Best thing about RIU besides the kind heads is the full size pics ha!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 16, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> These not topped but like i say top em and they will frickin explode! I wanted to judge the node structure. You can see em fighting to branch anyway ha!
> 
> I guarantee you can pay your bills and find some pain relief in a room full of GB from seed ha!
> 
> P.S. Best thing about RIU besides the kind heads is the full size pics ha!


They look beautiful mate! I hope things settle down for you soon hey! We need cool cats like you on here to talk the good talk with us


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Appreciate it guys, means a lot to validate the work were doing and also to my family. Here is a few bx2 moms with copy/paste descrption from the other spot...
> 
> _While the gettin is good here is my two bx2 moms. Little heat stress and minor reveg stress on the tops. You can see she went from 1000w hps back to t-5 and cfl and the node structure is improved and outstanding. You can also look closely and see the lowers trying to come up good, if I topped them they would be 3x longer and these suckers would be bushes. These are great structure examples of roughly 75% of the GB BX2 phenos. They grow similar and the fun is in the variable terp profiles.
> 
> ...


The first mom is lovely I love the look on her. Job well done on the SourDubb too. Trying to get this girl badly but I have some Hammerhead s1s going so those will suffice. Great work as always bro and like churt said if I had the bread investment with you would be nothing would do it in a heartbeat. You have passion and great skills and is dedicated and I know what that means for a person who doesn't lose the drive. Success will come for you bro keep doing you


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Jun 17, 2016)

Just got some of your Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1's going in the ground tonight.

Looking forward to this!!


----------



## tonygreen (Jun 24, 2016)

Alright well this will be official at great lakes genetics...

*I was going to set your Promo up for buy 1 get 1 free to start July 22 and end on 29th if that works for you.*

If the germ test goes good I will try to have some GB BX3 and Sour Dubb x GB available at that time as well.

Might be my last drop for awhile. We have to move due to building being sold and having helluva time finding a place atm.
Rent is threw the fucking roof. 1400+ for a three bedroom or roughly. Even in the hood the shit is ridiculous let alone decent areas.
Something will give eventually.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 24, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Alright well this will be official at great lakes genetics...
> 
> *I was going to set your Promo up for buy 1 get 1 free to start July 22 and end on 29th if that works for you.*
> 
> ...


If you ever need help with some testing mate, I'd be happy to help out


----------



## tonygreen (Jun 24, 2016)

If I can find a place to rent ill take you up. I want to do a wide test on the bx4's when i can get to em,,, least i got my bx3's before the shit hit the fan ha!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 24, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> If I can find a place to rent ill take you up. I want to do a wide test on the bx4's when i can get to em,,, least i got my bx3's before the shit hit the fan ha!


Sweet as mate, more than happy to run some and detail the grow for you  
Here's a pic of a sinmint girl I just finished, she was one of 6 plants that turned out unbelievable!!


----------



## greencropper (Jun 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sweet as mate, more than happy to run some and detail the grow for you
> Here's a pic of a sinmint girl I just finished, she was one of 6 plants that turned out unbelievable!!
> View attachment 3715796


man thats a dank gal! hope you got a mum/clone/more beans of sinmint, i got a feeling sin isnt going to release that 1 anymore?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 24, 2016)

greencropper said:


> man thats a dank gal! hope you got a mum/clone/more beans of sinmint, i got a feeling sin isnt going to release that 1 anymore?


I did make some f2's (well inbred anyway) and a bit of blue lime pie stray pollen also got onto her too!!


----------



## tonygreen (Jun 25, 2016)

Some Blue Gbs gettin along...


----------



## tonygreen (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## tonygreen (Jun 25, 2016)

They have this intoxicating aroma where you just want to keep sniffin em. Pine cone tops and a dome top pheno on flower formation, loves to stack, just starting to swell at week 6.

Varying degrees of terp profiles with the glue funk on the deep bottom end and varying blue terps on the top notes. From soft sweet deep blueberry to sharp sour blue, the dome top smells like rotting meat and blueberries, intriging as fuck despite how it sounds, the sharp smelling one is the taller more glue leaner up there, been rolling joints on her leaves heh...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 26, 2016)

They are some sexy looking buds man!! The blueberry GB is the one I'm looking at the most, great to see how they turn out  
Someone really needs to make a damn scratch and sniff app...I want to smell that so bad!


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 26, 2016)

Great looking grow and gear @tonygreen !


----------



## digging (Jun 26, 2016)

I am so excited my seeds are on the way from Great Lakes Genetics. The guy at Great Lakes Genetics has been great and very helpful in answering all the questions I had






I have two packs of GB BX2, two packs of GB BX1F1, and one pack of Blueberry GB coming. 

How does the Gorilla Bubble yield to the original GG #4 ? I would love to get a cut of GG#4, I am in Ontario Canada and just can't seem to find it. 

Thanks.


----------



## digging (Jun 26, 2016)

Hey Tony, what characteristics will the GB BX3's have that the BX2's and BX1F1's don't please ?


----------



## tonygreen (Jun 26, 2016)

Even less leaf, less sour bubble recessive phenos, even more glue leaning, and whatever other surprises that might pop up from more homozygous alleles. Should be 80--90% glue phenos. BX2 65-75% I'd say...

GB yields are on par with gg4 yields, also the possibility of finding phenos that stack really well.
1 a light easy, 1.5 without much work, 2 if yer dialed in decent enough and 3 if you got gavitas or know your shit really really well. 

True connoisseur quality with viable commercial yields and better pain releif than gg4 .

I like to describe it similar to gg4, quick nice head change but it does have a bit of a deeper back end from the sour b.
You will find the true glue profile easily if you pop a pack.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 29, 2016)

I soaked 8 Gorilla Bubble Bx1F1 beans 36 hours ago and they all cracked with tails, one set of twins. They all went into solo cups of 100% coco, the twins went into cup #4...


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 9, 2016)

All 8 cracked shells and broke ground at the same time. Can you find the Sour Bubble leaners?  I think I'm getting a little funk off these seedlings already...


----------



## tonygreen (Jul 10, 2016)

Another perfect pic! Mind if i snag it for the gb collab album? The ratios of phenos are pretty spot on as described and also everyone is getting 100% germ pretty much good to see!

I got tear down and landlord inspection comin this week, wish me luck ha. Gotta hide all my equipment... lookin for new apartment is a pain in the ass... Lookin good my friend!


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 10, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Another perfect pic! Mind if i snag it for the gb collab album? The ratios of phenos are pretty spot on as described and also everyone is getting 100% germ pretty much good to see!
> 
> I got tear down and landlord inspection comin this week, wish me luck ha. Gotta hide all my equipment... lookin for new apartment is a pain in the ass... Lookin good my friend!


Sure brother, feel free to use any of the picks I post. Those seedlings are a tad rough, the wife decided to "help" and water them with the wrong can and like a full grown plan. They bounced back with ease, no problems just a tad rough... lol


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 16, 2016)

A week later...


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 16, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> A week later... View attachment 3734071


Lookin good bro !! Those are some fat little leaves . Very indica looking . To me anyways


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 16, 2016)

@tonygreen mate, is the buy one get one free still happening this week at GLG? I'm so jumping on it if it is, got the cash ready to go


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 16, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Lookin good bro !! Those are some fat little leaves . Very indica looking . To me anyways


Thank you! I've had some very sativa thin leaf verities start out with fat ones at this stage....


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> @tonygreen mate, is the buy one get one free still happening this week at GLG? I'm so jumping on it if it is, got the cash ready to go


I second this...


----------



## ShyGuru (Jul 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> @tonygreen mate, is the buy one get one free still happening this week at GLG? I'm so jumping on it if it is, got the cash ready to go


On the previous page it says July 22-29. Been keeping and eye in glg tho just in case lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 16, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> On the previous page it says July 22-29. Been keeping and eye in glg tho just in case lol


Yeah I saw that, was more just confirming it is happening before I change my money for USD


----------



## tonygreen (Jul 18, 2016)

ya its a go guys for sure! These GB are a lil early but still good at 52, just started swellin but had to come down due to inspection, dans bx1 #8...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 18, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> ya its a go guys for sure! These GB are a lil early but still good at 52, just started swellin but had to come down due to inspection, dans bx1 #8...
> 
> View attachment 3735157 View attachment 3735158 View attachment 3735159 View attachment 3735160 View attachment 3735161 View attachment 3735162 View attachment 3735163 View attachment 3735164 View attachment 3735166 View attachment 3735167


Woo hoo, love your work mate 
Those buds look DELICIOUS too.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 18, 2016)

Been gifted some GB-bx2 seeds recently. I'll admit, I knew nothing about them but after reading this thread I'm well impressed and cant wait to pop the seeds. Great work Tony.


----------



## limonene (Jul 18, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> ya its a go guys for sure! These GB are a lil early but still good at 52, just started swellin but had to come down due to inspection, dans bx1 #8...
> 
> View attachment 3735157 View attachment 3735158 View attachment 3735159 View attachment 3735160 View attachment 3735161 View attachment 3735162 View attachment 3735163 View attachment 3735164 View attachment 3735166 View attachment 3735167


hmmm


----------



## tonygreen (Jul 18, 2016)

Yo number 4 feel free to throw em up here whenever ya get to em! Lots being popped now shes making her way around!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 19, 2016)

@tonygreen hey mate, in the lead up to the special this weekend, I'm looking to get a pack of the blueberry gorilla bubble but I'm having trouble deciding which other pack to get. Which gorilla bubble would you suggest that I could find more bubble leaning pheno's with the gg4 structure? If that's possible...thanks mate!


----------



## tonygreen (Jul 19, 2016)

the bx2 are lookin like 7/10 glue leaners, if you want to find some more bubble combos the bx1f1 would be your best bet dude.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 19, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> the bx2 are lookin like 7/10 glue leaners, if you want to find some more bubble combos the bx1f1 would be your best bet dude.


Thanks mate, I appreciate the reply. The bx1f1 it is then!!


----------



## Angry Pollock (Jul 20, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Yo number 4 feel free to throw em up here whenever ya get to em! Lots being popped now shes making her way around!


Hi Tonygreen, could you give me an idea of how tall these grow with a 6 week veg? Thanks!


----------



## tonygreen (Jul 20, 2016)

They really love their leg room and will reward you how you treat em. If they seem to slow or stall up pot them if you can. The spend a lot of energy on root production early on then explode. I would top them as small as you feel comfortable doing. Big lights and big root space will equal faster growth.

Its hard to say I go from solo cup to 65 gallon smart pot with my gg4 and 1 month veg under 1000w light and they are 3-4 feet wide 1 pounder plus plants.

These got potential to put on some serious size depending on how you drive them.

What are your veg plans for em light and pot size wise, upot schedule? If you up pot in stages I would skip the middle stage sizes and go from your smallest to biggest asap.
Adjust your watering accordingly until they fill out the space.


----------



## ShyGuru (Jul 22, 2016)

@tonygreen I didn't see anything on glg about your promo. Do you happen to know if that will still be going on as expected?


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 22, 2016)

Wondering same thing myself wanted to grab some more gb.


----------



## littlegiant (Jul 22, 2016)

Put down 2 Gorilla Bubble bx2 and 2 Gorilla Bubble bx1 x Death Bubble in jiffy pellets. All 4 popped in 3 days! Had to pull one gbbx2 because it was just not doing good enough.
27 days in veg and they are doing great. All 3 very healthy and dark green.
Don't know if it was mentioned yet about the lineage of the Gorilla Bubble x death Bubble. They look like they will be short and stocky, but there's still time. First soil grow indoors ever!
I tried to go back and find out who had this soil recipe I found just recently, but I said the hell with it and tried it. Had a bag of happy frog, Ocean blah blah , bat guano, kelp, cocoe fiber, and some other stuff in it! Think it was in the Bodhi Thread. Thanks who ever!! So far no issue's. Very healthy and im happy.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 22, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @tonygreen I didn't see anything on glg about your promo. Do you happen to know if that will still be going on as expected?


It looked like GLG was working on their site and had links to promos in the banner but they were not completely done with the updates...


----------



## TimeToBurn (Jul 22, 2016)

will BX3 seeds be available for the promo?


----------



## ShyGuru (Jul 22, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> It looked like GLG was working on their site and had links to promos in the banner but they were not completely done with the updates...


Lol yeah I saw those but other, than the bodhi promo, they haven't changed in weeks.


----------



## tonygreen (Jul 22, 2016)

I harvested on the 7-4, (4th of july babies!) need two more weeks drying then germ test first. I didnt want to rush quality control just because im struck right now... Some would have pushed em out the door no problem. I just wanna do right by everyone and not put out crap just to get it out the door.

When they do drop we'll have some slick promo done up and ill be sure to let everyone know since they are going to be in shorter supply than the bx2. I wont leave yas hangin!

Looks like hes updating the site ya. Can make mention of your freebie pics in the comment/messeneger thing when you order.


----------



## tonygreen (Jul 22, 2016)

Someone try messagin DBJ if ya got time, my hpone is fuckin up out here in the boondocks for the weekend ha!


----------



## tonygreen (Jul 22, 2016)

Deathbubble started when pureknowledge reversed his sour bubble mom he runs commercially onto the original deathstar cut. I did a back cross of sorts to make a reg line with my original sour bubble male that came from his momma he reversed. Then I took a male from that and went back onto his original s1 and bred em down in full sib crosses.

I took the gb bx1 male that fathered bx2 and dropped it onto a cut of deathbubble I like.

When i get back in town from the weekend ill throw pics of the DB momma up for ya. That shit should hit hard bro.

wo main phenos of DB as ive worked her, a 10-11 week lanky sat pheno and a stockier 8-9 week one, I used the stocky mom. Should be fat and hard hitting my man!


----------



## littlegiant (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks for the info Tonygreen! Looking forward to running the Blueberry Gorilla beans I have too!


----------



## tonygreen (Jul 23, 2016)

Omg someone help this guy,

https://www.rollitup.org/t/do-i-need-a-stronger-fan.915794/#post-12798259

Im dead.


----------



## 806KING (Jul 23, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Omg someone help this guy,
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/do-i-need-a-stronger-fan.915794/#post-12798259
> 
> Im dead.


I seen that shit !


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 23, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Omg someone help this guy,
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/do-i-need-a-stronger-fan.915794/#post-12798259
> 
> Im dead.


Holy chocolate WAT? Nice find.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 23, 2016)

A week later, did someone say something about Gorilla bubble branching?  Topped these about 3 days ago... all but the mutent, pulled the two that didn't want to grow and wanted to stay seedlings...


----------



## tonygreen (Jul 23, 2016)

bx1f1's lookin like a killer advanced version similar to GB F1. Will have better vigor and more unique profiles tho, Upper middle and right look like the 2 most glue leaning to me so far.

When you up pot those are gonna explode. Look like some hungry little buggers, dont be afraid to give em some extra mg if ya can.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 24, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> bx1f1's lookin like a killer advanced version similar to GB F1. Will have better vigor and more unique profiles tho, Upper middle and right look like the 2 most glue leaning to me so far.
> 
> When you up pot those are gonna explode. Look like some hungry little buggers, dont be afraid to give em some extra mg if ya can.


Thank you for the comments Tony! I will be up potting to one gallon pots of coco and growstones. I know you recommend and us big pots but I don't have the space at the moment. They will be there till females are sorted then clones taken and clones flowered. I'm feeding 1.0EC to 1.1EC on a .5 scale with extra Epsom salt. I leave veg plants a little hungry till they show their stuff...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 24, 2016)

Anyone have any updates from GLG about the sale on Tony's gear?


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Anyone have any updates from GLG about the sale on Tony's gear?


I placed a good sized order with GLG on the 23rd and made my request, I'll update when I hear anything back or receive my order...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 26, 2016)

Seriously thinking of just ordering....I'm not worried about missing out on the deal, I just want that blueberry gorilla bubble and the cash is there ready to go. Did you hear anything back @PerroVerde ?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 26, 2016)

I do not understand why there has to be any back and forth talking and waiting and hoping to hear back from GLG. I frankly haven't ordered anything because of it.

It is 2016, Amazon shipped a whole set of truck tires to my house for free in under two days. I know GLG isn't Amazon, but bros, you need help with streamlining your process, improving the website, automating shit. Stop working so hard, silly people! If somebody wants holler at me; I can help at least point you in the right direction. I know this isn't GLG's thread, but I assume people here know them. I'm not pitching a business relationship, I just am not sure I feel comfortable ordering from there, and I'm sure I could give some useful advice for improving that.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Seriously thinking of just ordering....I'm not worried about missing out on the deal, I just want that blueberry gorilla bubble and the cash is there ready to go. Did you hear anything back @PerroVerde ?


No I haven't yet. My order has not shipped either as of yesterday. 



Michael Huntherz said:


> I do not understand why there has to be any back and forth talking and waiting and hoping to hear back from GLG. I frankly haven't ordered anything because of it.
> 
> It is 2016, Amazon shipped a whole set of truck tires to my house for free in under two days. I know GLG isn't Amazon, but bros, you need help with streamlining your process, improving the website, automating shit. Stop working so hard, silly people! If somebody wants holler at me; I can help at least point you in the right direction. I know this isn't GLG's thread, but I assume people here know them. I'm not pitching a business relationship, I just am not sure I feel comfortable ordering from there, and I'm sure I could give some useful advice for improving that.


 For me it's nice to know that the bank received my order and if there is a chance in promos or availability there is a communication and not an arbitrary choice made for me. I think the only time DBJ is neck deep is on specials for 4/20 and so on. DBJ encourages letting him know what you would like and works to get it to you, I appreciate it...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 26, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> No I haven't yet. My order has not shipped either as of yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's nice to know that the bank received my order and if there is a chance in promos or availability there is a communication and not an arbitrary choice made for me. I think the only time DBJ is neck deep is on specials for 4/20 and so on. DBJ encourages letting him know what you would like and works to get it to you, I appreciate it...


I love customer service, and I'm super happy to hear that it is 100% legit and everything, but;

In the world of e-commerce, if there's a change in promos or availability then it should be instantly reflected on the website with 0 human intervention, beyond setting up the new promo, which should be scheduled anyway. If he likes working harder than he has to, then that's OK with me. I think many business-people who are not internet wonks don't realize what is possible, with the modern web, so they stick to what is visible from their perspective. I also feel like many of those folks would like to work less and sell more, if they could figure out a way to do it without getting robbed blind. It was just a thought, I am not married to it, sounds like things are running smoothly enough. Maybe I'll finally order some beans, next time I get an invoice paid.

I'm an extreme nerd with unusually high standards for what is acceptable quality on the web, I'm a total outlier in that way. Essentially it is my problem, nobody else's.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 26, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I love customer service, and I'm super happy to hear that it is 100% legit and everything, but;
> 
> In the world of e-commerce, if there's a change in promos or availability then it should be instantly reflected on the website with 0 human intervention, beyond setting up the new promo, which should be scheduled anyway. If he likes working harder than he has to, then that's OK with me. I think many business-people who are not internet wonks don't realize what is possible, with the modern web, so they stick to what is visible from their perspective. I also feel like many of those folks would like to work less and sell more, if they could figure out a way to do it without getting robbed blind. It was just a thought, I am not married to it, sounds like things are running smoothly enough. Maybe I'll finally order some beans, next time I get an invoice paid.
> 
> I'm an extreme nerd with unusually high standards for what is acceptable quality on the web, I'm a total outlier in that way. Essentially it is my problem, nobody else's.


I hear you and feel you with seeing a missed opportunity for excellence and moving forward in a more efficient and dynamic direction...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 26, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I hear you and feel you with seeing a missed opportunity for excellence and moving forward in a more efficient and dynamic direction...


Right on, I don't mean to be that efficiency for the sake of efficiency guy, I'm just drawn this way. I'm terribly lazy, so I like to automate or eliminate steps where sensible.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 26, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I love customer service, and I'm super happy to hear that it is 100% legit and everything, but;
> 
> In the world of e-commerce, if there's a change in promos or availability then it should be instantly reflected on the website with 0 human intervention, beyond setting up the new promo, which should be scheduled anyway. If he likes working harder than he has to, then that's OK with me. I think many business-people who are not internet wonks don't realize what is possible, with the modern web, so they stick to what is visible from their perspective. I also feel like many of those folks would like to work less and sell more, if they could figure out a way to do it without getting robbed blind. It was just a thought, I am not married to it, sounds like things are running smoothly enough. Maybe I'll finally order some beans, next time I get an invoice paid.
> 
> I'm an extreme nerd with unusually high standards for what is acceptable quality on the web, I'm a total outlier in that way. Essentially it is my problem, nobody else's.


I get what you saying bro but you gotta realize something about these USA banks they cant setup the automation you seek. They are still illegal on federal level and I don't know if many can get banks to accept money. If banks/merchants won't accept the money in fear of being prosecuted by Feds it stops that automation cc process. I know it makes things difficult having to send cash of money order but to be able to get legit beans for much cheaper than Euro banks and not have to worry about green tape. But he's a one man show trying to do everything and this GLG business is I know doubles since last year as I had been telling people about this place before everyone started using but enjoy this while you can. It may be a lil slower but you will love how he hooks up too


----------



## limonene (Jul 26, 2016)

yeah I completely agree, GLG is awesome and his freebies are superb. GLG has probably grown quicker than jef could have anticipated due to his exceptional customer service and great offers.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I get what you saying bro but you gotta realize something about these USA banks they cant setup the automation you seek. They are still illegal on federal level and I don't know if many can get banks to accept money. If banks/merchants won't accept the money in fear of being prosecuted by Feds it stops that automation cc process. I know it makes things difficult having to send cash of money order but to be able to get legit beans for much cheaper than Euro banks and not have to worry about green tape. But he's a one man show trying to do everything and this GLG business is I know doubles since last year as I had been telling people about this place before everyone started using but enjoy this while you can. It may be a lil slower but you will love how he hooks up too


That's a fair point, I mean, there are ways to get around all of that credit card stuff, BitCoin specifically, but people don't yet realize how easy and useful BitCoin is, so it really isn't a mainstream fix in that sense. I get it a little more completely now, and I know the legal hurdles and grayness of the market are hella real, so perhaps I was a bit insensitive in that regard. Thanks everyone. Tony, your gear looks more dope every day, boss.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 26, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> That's a fair point, I mean, there are ways to get around all of that credit card stuff, BitCoin specifically, but people don't yet realize how easy and useful BitCoin is, so it really isn't a mainstream fix in that sense. I get it a little more completely now, and I know the legal hurdles and grayness of the market are hella real, so perhaps I was a bit insensitive in that regard. Thanks everyone. Tony, your gear looks more dope every day, boss.


Nah your good bro valid points I just had to point that out lol.


----------



## tonygreen (Jul 26, 2016)

Long story short. Promo should be listed by Friday on the site.
Anyone who ordered this week will receive it as well no worries.

Gonna be a bunch of other promos from other breeders goin up to, I told him to throw mine up with everyone elses and honor any orders made this past week same way.

somebody already sent in their payment apparently like gimme those ha!
Cant wait to move and get to work on bx4... Thanks for the kind words guys!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 26, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Long story short. Promo should be listed by Friday on the site.
> Anyone who ordered this week will receive it as well no worries.
> 
> Gonna be a bunch of other promos from other breeders goin up to, I told him to throw mine up with everyone elses and honor any orders made this past week same way.
> ...


Oh awesome mate, thanks for the heads up. Will place my order in the next day or so!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 27, 2016)

Shit, I may have to wait until next week to order. I may have been red flagged. I've got 2 small orders that should've arrived by now but haven't....got a bit complacent with these orders so don't want to risk another order getting snagged so will give them another few days to a week and see how they go.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Shit, I may have to wait until next week to order. I may have been red flagged. I've got 2 small orders that should've arrived by now but haven't....got a bit complacent with these orders so don't want to risk another order getting snagged so will give them another few days to a week and see how they go.


That sucks brother, I hope they are just delayed do to a lazy post man taking a nap or something. Dose your post get a lot of scrutiny?


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Shit, I may have to wait until next week to order. I may have been red flagged. I've got 2 small orders that should've arrived by now but haven't....got a bit complacent with these orders so don't want to risk another order getting snagged so will give them another few days to a week and see how they go.


I am pretty positive that they will arrive. I have waited for my order from glg for a long time before and they still showed up. Dude is just slow some times. I've always recieved my order. 3 times now. I have enough (star fighter x long bottom leaf) , I got for free to start a large grow with them. Funny thing is I probably won't ever have time or the space to grow them ! Someone will pop em eventually and I will know if they are worth growing ? They will show up bro have faith !


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Shit, I may have to wait until next week to order. I may have been red flagged. I've got 2 small orders that should've arrived by now but haven't....got a bit complacent with these orders so don't want to risk another order getting snagged so will give them another few days to a week and see how they go.


I have a order from Breeders Boutique that's been in Chicago since Apr 28th.


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I have a order from Breeders Boutique that's been in Chicago since Apr 28th.


Now that order got snatched ! Lol that sucks . The mysterious mail .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 27, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> That sucks brother, I hope they are just delayed do to a lazy post man taking a nap or something. Dose your post get a lot of scrutiny?


Yeah man, Oz customs are brutal hey. I've had quite a few orders get through no problems, the longest was a month...it's been nearly 6 weeks for both. One was tracked, the other not. The tracked one has just never come online, even though it arrived in Oz 5 weeks ago


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah man, Oz customs are brutal hey. I've had quite a few orders get through no problems, the longest was a month...it's been nearly 6 weeks for both. One was tracked, the other not. The tracked one has just never come online, even though it arrived in Oz 5 weeks ago


Stay positive weirder things have happened . They may still pop up. Have you ordered from them before ?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 27, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Stay positive weirder things have happened . They may still pop up. Have you ordered from them before ?


This is true mate and I hope I am just being a bit paranoid. It's just out of the ordinary for these orders to be taking a lot longer than normal so my anxiety is heightened somewhat. 
Edit- to answer your question, yeah i've had numerous orders from both banks before with no issues.


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> This is true mate and I hope I am just being a bit paranoid. It's just out of the ordinary for these orders to be taking a lot longer than normal so my anxiety is heightened somewhat.
> Edit- to answer your question, yeah i've had numerous orders from both banks before with no issues.


Weird, I hope it works out for you and soon because you've been waiting too long ! Lol my fingers are crossed for you man .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 28, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Weird, I hope it works out for you and soon because you've been waiting too long ! Lol my fingers are crossed for you man .


Thanks man, me too. I really don't want to trash my plants because of paranoia!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 28, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> That sucks brother, I hope they are just delayed do to a lazy post man taking a nap or something. Dose your post get a lot of scrutiny?


Thanks bro, I hope so too but it's highly unlikely. My mail never used to get scrutinised (seems everywhere else here does though) until now. I've probably had 25-30 successful orders and these are the first 2 not to arrive, both were within a week or so. My guess is the first one got picked up, my address was flagged by customs and now any package coming to my address will get checked. Ah well, my bank is very well stocked, I'm just a bit worried I'll get raided!


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 31, 2016)

Just received my order from GLG with the Tony's Tourcherd Bean special buy one get one free even though I jumped the gun a bit (I know, surprise, surprise), thank you Tony! 

I ordered Bx2 and a free pack of Bx2 and received both. I up potted the Bx1f1's last night and they are much happier now. I'll get pics of them up tonight...


----------



## Stonironi (Jul 31, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Just received my order from GLG with the Tony's Tourcherd Bean special buy one get one free even though I jumped the gun a bit (I know, surprise, surprise), thank you Tony! View attachment 3746219
> 
> I ordered Bx2 and a free pack of Bx2 and received both. I up potted the Bx1f1's last night and they are much happier now. I'll get pics of them up tonight...


I love getting the lighters. It has saved me when my last lighter dies. I'm like, BONUS! I got one from GLG .Lol


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 31, 2016)

A week and a day later with Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 here. Up potted the night before last so they will get to stretch there legs a bit. All had really nice robust roots on transplant, one of the signs that shows me a keeper...


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 31, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Just received my order from GLG with the Tony's Tourcherd Bean special buy one get one free even though I jumped the gun a bit (I know, surprise, surprise), thank you Tony! View attachment 3746219
> 
> I ordered Bx2 and a free pack of Bx2 and received both. I up potted the Bx1f1's last night and they are much happier now. I'll get pics of them up tonight...


Gotta love freebies! Those Bx2 are about the closest your gonna get to GG#4 in bean form.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 31, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Just received my order from GLG with the Tony's Tourcherd Bean special buy one get one free even though I jumped the gun a bit (I know, surprise, surprise), thank you Tony! View attachment 3746219
> 
> I ordered Bx2 and a free pack of Bx2 and received both. I up potted the Bx1f1's last night and they are much happier now. I'll get pics of them up tonight...


I'm so jealous right now! I have cash ready to go but can't risk it


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I'm so jealous right now! I have cash ready to go but can't risk it


I'm sorry brother  I have been where you are right now and it sucks. I shut down for close to 3 years do to some crazy shit that happened. I had to wait for a psycho chic to leave state and get married...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 1, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I'm sorry brother  I have been where you are right now and it sucks. I shut down for close to 3 years do to some crazy shit that happened. I had to wait for a psycho chic to leave state and get married...


It's all good man, it's my own fault really. Glad to see people happy to get Tony's beans, they look fire! Sorry to hear you had to go through that shit with that chick!


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> It's all good man, it's my own fault really. Glad to see people happy to get Tony's beans, they look fire! Sorry to hear you had to go through that shit with that chick!


Don't you have guaranteed delivery with your orders ? They obviously didn't show up


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 1, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Gotta love freebies! Those Bx2 are about the closest your gonna get to GG#4 in bean form.


Yup. Except for these bx3 I got curing up! 
I'm dieing to pop em and get working on bx4 just need to move first...
If it's any consolation dbjj tells me they haven't lost a package yet knock on wood.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 1, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Don't you have guaranteed delivery with your orders ? They obviously didn't show up


Nah mate, they were only small orders so didnt go with insurance. I wouldn't get the reship anyway, too risky!


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nah mate, they were only small orders so didnt go with insurance. I wouldn't get the reship anyway, too risky!


Sorry to hear that .


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 1, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> A week and a day later with Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 here. Up potted the night before last so they will get to stretch there legs a bit. All had really nice robust roots on transplant, one of the signs that shows me a keeper...View attachment 3746478


Those are bushy little beasts !! I cannot wait to grow mine ! I can only grow a few at a time so maybe after this run of Rugburn og I will get the chance . Lookin great bro


----------



## hydgrow (Aug 1, 2016)

Just germinated 5 GB BX2's


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 1, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> A week and a day later with Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 here. Up potted the night before last so they will get to stretch there legs a bit. All had really nice robust roots on transplant, one of the signs that shows me a keeper...View attachment 3746478





PerroVerde said:


> A week and a day later with Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 here. Up potted the night before last so they will get to stretch there legs a bit. All had really nice robust roots on transplant, one of the signs that shows me a keeper...View attachment 3746478


That middle top row looks like it is gonna best, fingers crossed for a girl! Stocky ones have put out some serious dank too like usstoners... lookin great man!
Front row is lookin like the momma, super sour bubble phenos. The back row corners look like some nice hybrids. Thats about what I was hoping for in the bx1f1 a nice variety of phenos within the family. I am real interested in ratios. If they follow the mom and dad the front row is girls and the back row middle is a dude (hope its a girl ha!)

The p1 used in the cross looked like similar to the back row middle times a front row.

That back one will respond real well to further topping if you choose and bush the hell out, the front ones will have a slower topping response slightly and will also benefit from defol if you top further. 

bx2's will be generally closer to the back row one...


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 1, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> That middle top row looks like it is gonna best, fingers crossed for a girl! Stocky ones have put out some serious dank too like usstoners... lookin great man!


So the taller ones are the ones to look for then ?


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 1, 2016)

The tall ones we call glue leaners will show more dominant glue traits and that, more open structure that will promote more light penetration, more open branchy leggy, way less leaf... Needs support like glue.


The stockier ones are a deeper sour bubble type smoke generally, and many have shown extreme resin production, so dont sleep on them. We call them super sour bubble phenos
because it is like a sour bubble with unlocked vigor instead of 2x slow veg sour b is known for. They produce thick dense heavy flowers that reek. Minor staking needed due to massive weight of the flowers even with the thick stems heh. Dansbud GB 8 I posted is similar pheno to these stocky ones. Also that sexy ass GB 4 of his multiple POTM winner is from the stocky side. I like to defol these in veg to help em beast out. You will get nice thick ass stalks but still need support at the end slightly hehe....
I made the bx1f1 so we could still look through those stocky ones easy, similar to the original f1 cross, sort of a redux, bx1f1 showing more vigor than the f1 for sure. the pure bx line is getting more glue like as we go. So depending on yer wants.

Whenever I get to make the bx4 I will do a bx4f1 as well to be able to compare and test for homozygosity. I'd like to see a good close to 50/50 ratio in that line eventually with more work.
The Bx 1 would like to see breed true to the glue side in the end. We'll see


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 1, 2016)

Thank you for your knowledge and input @tonygreen ! It's not often the breeder is talking and commenting with the end users. It's much appreciated brother. The tall one middle back was the first out of the ground and stretched even with the light close as a seedling. #4 (back right side) that had the dual tap roots is a mutant or an abortion of some kind. There was only one sprout but when it was 2" tall it seemed to have a second different plant sprout out or it's side and started growing vigorously, much more so then the original sprout. I have kept it cause the wife likes it, it has a great root structure and BOG always preached about not overlooking the mutants. All the sour bubble related plants I've grown have had mutents....


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 1, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Thank you for your knowledge and input @tonygreen ! It's not often the breeder is talking and commenting with the end users. It's much appreciated brother. The tall one middle back was the first out of the ground and stretched even with the light close as a seedling. #4 (back right side) that had the dual tap roots is a mutant or an abortion of some kind. There was only one sprout but when it was 2" tall it seemed to have a second different plant sprout out or it's side and started growing vigorously, much more so then the original sprout. I have kept it cause the wife likes it, it has a great root structure and BOG always preached about not overlooking the mutants. All the sour bubble related plants I've grown have had mutents....


Dude it might be another Kuato. Try googling
*"1:100,000 I DID IT"*

You should see the relevant thread.
Mine was a dude with hairy balls like dj likes, I tossed him hehehe

If it was stable I was going to reverse one male onto the other on my double haploid quest lol....
If they were sterile it may have been a haploid plant needed to produce a double hap...

All the best with yours sounds similar to kuato lol... freaky bastard!

Also had that pheno throw two branches from one node and one that threw a branch under the cotyledon ha!


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 1, 2016)

Thank you brother! Same to you and yours...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 2, 2016)

Looks like I can get my Tortured Beans after all, after a long wait, one of my orders arrived today and the other should arrive in the next day or so, they both did a mad round trip of the country it appears! So stoked, will be hooking up some blueberry gorilla bubble


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 2, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Looks like I can get my Tortured Beans after all, after a long wait, one of my orders arrived today and the other should arrive in the next day or so, they both did a mad round trip of the country it appears! So stoked, will be hooking up some blueberry gorilla bubble


I told you they would show up !! Glad to hear it bro !


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 2, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Looks like I can get my Tortured Beans after all, after a long wait, one of my orders arrived today and the other should arrive in the next day or so, they both did a mad round trip of the country it appears! So stoked, will be hooking up some blueberry gorilla bubble


Great news! I always wonder here what would happen if they delivered those packages to the wrong box...


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 2, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Great news! I always wonder here what would happen if they delivered those packages to the wrong box...


Then someone would get some free seeds ! Lol


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 2, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Then someone would get some free seeds ! Lol


Not good in the LDS/LEO community where I live...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 2, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I told you they would show up !! Glad to hear it bro !


You did indeed man, I need to stop buying beans after the Tony's order, never used to worry me but lately I've been hell paranoid, so time to stop! Cheers man!! 



PerroVerde said:


> Great news! I always wonder here what would happen if they delivered those packages to the wrong box...


Depends whether they were nosey enough to open a package not addressed to them...they'd either get some free seeds or send the package back, if it has a return address


----------



## fatboyOG (Aug 2, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Dude it might be another Kuato. Try googling
> *"1:100,000 I DID IT"*
> 
> You should see the relevant thread.
> ...


Aye brotha, where do i get these beans? they look amazing


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 2, 2016)

great lakes genetics bro, bogo goin on atm...


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 2, 2016)

Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 Kuato 2.0 (not the best pic but a pic none the less)...


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 3, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 Kuato 2.0 (not the best pic but a pic none the less)... View attachment 3748194


Hopefully a stanky female with crazy nugs !!


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 3, 2016)

I think I see a ball on that right side. Hope its a girl, mine was a dude! Had some hairy pistils, dj would says its good to breed with but I dont like males with pistils ha!

Mine did the same thing, alternating nodes on one side very young.

Its deffo THE RETURN OF KUATO!!!!


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 3, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> I think I see a ball on that right side. Hope its a girl, mine was a dude! Had some hairy pistils, dj would says its good to breed with but I dont like males with pistils ha!
> 
> Mine did the same thing, alternating nodes on one side very young.
> 
> Its deffo THE RETURN OF KUATO!!!!


Hahahaha! Open your mind!!! lol
The alternating nodes this early on is a new thing for me. Early sex is a male sign to me and I will keep an eye on it. I have never been able to clone a male plant without it flowering and dropping pollen before it pushes roots. My GB #4 had two tap roots coming from the shell when it cracked. Very interesting to see this aberration...


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 3, 2016)

My 3 girls from the F3 release.


----------



## JasonKruger (Aug 4, 2016)

nice.


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 5, 2016)

GB F3, Week 5. Frosty. Just under a 400 MH, pheno hunting. I'll run these again.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 5, 2016)

packrat007 said:


> GB F3, Week 5. Frosty. Just under a 400 MH, pheno hunting. I'll run these again.


Nice and frosty


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 5, 2016)

Those sure a some tasty looking nuggets of bliss


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 7, 2016)

A week later...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 7, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> A week later...
> 
> View attachment 3751498 View attachment 3751499


Woah, nice!! Some good growth in a week


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 7, 2016)

lookin great bro! What are ya feedin em? Good growth in a week!


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 7, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> lookin great bro! What are ya feedin em? Good growth in a week!


I feed Veg+Bloom from Hydroponic Research (like Dan). I add some fulvic/humatic acid powder, GH CaMa (no N), Epsom salt, chitisan powder and silica dioxide powder at around 1.1 - 1.2 EC with a PH of 5.6 - 5.8 in coco core with growstones aeration mix. These plants are blowing healthy roots out the bottom of the one gallon pots like crazy. The up potting definitely unleashed the growth. Like @tonygreen said, big pots big plants. I had a couple of my plants in flower tent went herm so if the flower tent all goes that direction I will up pot these babies again and they will go into flower...


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Woah, nice!! Some good growth in a week


Thank you @eastcoastmo !


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 8, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Thank you @eastcoastmo !


No worries man, you're doin all the work


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 9, 2016)

Any of you guys ever run the california orange fems from dutch passion? Got a pack through seedsman. Not sure if they are from the aeric77 cut, I doubt it from what I have seen. Hopefully there is still some real orange to be had. I dont trust dutch seed makers ha!

Chimera had one pack of s1 from aeric77 at auction the shit went way too high for me.


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 12, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Any of you guys ever run the california orange fems from dutch passion? Got a pack through seedsman. Not sure if they are from the aeric77 cut, I doubt it from what I have seen. Hopefully there is still some real orange to be had. I dont trust dutch seed makers ha!
> 
> Chimera had one pack of s1 from aeric77 at auction the shit went way too high for me.


GLG has these from Bodhi... https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/satsuma/961


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 12, 2016)

Some early tricomes showing up on my Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 #2 plant in veg...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 12, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Some early tricomes showing up on my Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 #2 plant in veg...
> View attachment 3755499


Nice! That's a good sign


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 12, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Any of you guys ever run the california orange fems from dutch passion? Got a pack through seedsman. Not sure if they are from the aeric77 cut, I doubt it from what I have seen. Hopefully there is still some real orange to be had. I dont trust dutch seed makers ha!
> 
> Chimera had one pack of s1 from aeric77 at auction the shit went way too high for me.


Nah sorry mate, was going to get some years ago but ended up getting others instead lol


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 12, 2016)

Bohdis from the aeric77 cut? That is the one makin fire outcrosses...


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 12, 2016)

Yo perro thats a glue leaner, see how the emerging leaves have sort of curvy thinner fingers? The sour b leaners will have fat overlapping emerging sets.


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hey Tony, so you figure the "gold" is to be found is in the BXF1's? I got 2 packs of the F3's, like what I have seen so far ( have only popped 1 pack). Have ordered 2 packs of the BXF1, not sure if I want 2 more of the BXF1, or get the BX2. Any suggestions? Not necessarily looking for a GG4, but high yield, quick flower time.


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 12, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Bohdis from the aeric77 cut? That is the one makin fire outcrosses... View attachment 3755577 View attachment 3755578


I'm sure Bodhi has access to about most any cut available to work with.

I'm really happy with these Gorilla Bubble now I have better water to work with. During the summer here the wells get pumped hard making the dissolved solids skyrocket and even some RO have a good amount of calcium carbonate that bypasses or breaks down the filter membrane. I found a better water source and all the plants look better and are growing faster now. My tallest Gorilla Bubble is P hungry big time and even with some bloom booster added to the mix has some P issues on bottom leaves. I believe it to be a male so I'm not to concerned. All of the plants are starting to show signs of sex and alternating nodes. I still have 5 weeks or so left on what's in flower so that gives me time to retop and grow out more clones to fill up my flower tent. I really like the #2 GB that's showing some trics, I'm hoping and believe it's a female. #2 has slightly tighter nodes, more firmness to the branching, equilateral branching growth, an overall healthy look and early trics...


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 12, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Yo perro thats a glue leaner, see how the emerging leaves have sort of curvy thinner fingers? The sour b leaners will have fat overlapping emerging sets.


Thank you @tonygreen ! I really like the look of this plant, seems to have the best of both parents...


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 12, 2016)

packrat007 said:


> Hey Tony, so you figure the "gold" is to be found is in the BXF1's? I got 2 packs of the F3's, like what I have seen so far ( have only popped 1 pack). Have ordered 2 packs of the BXF1, not sure if I want 2 more of the BXF1, or get the BX2. Any suggestions? Not necessarily looking for a GG4, but high yield, quick flower time.


Youll get the yield and flower time form both, probably a few more 8 week phenos in the bx1f1 bro.
The BX2 is gonna be insane when someone finds a super resin producer like dans gb4 cut due to more open structure/ less leaf... more variations to look for in the bx1f1, more glue type structures phenos to be had in the bx2, (more regularly anyhow)


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks for your input Tony. I respect your ethics, honesty, and hard work, and will proudly continue to support a guy like you.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 13, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Some early tricomes showing up on my Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 #2 plant in veg...
> View attachment 3755499


That's def GG4 dom all the way. Looks just like it actually I know the look of her once you see her you can spot it instantly. Looking good bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's def GG4 dom all the way. Looks just like it actually I know the look of her once you see her you can spot it instantly. Looking good bro


Hey bro, what do you reckon of this girl? Gg4 or forum dom? I'm leaning in between but slightly to the gg4...


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 13, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey bro, what do you reckon of this girl? Gg4 or forum dom? I'm leaning in between but slightly to the gg4...
> 
> View attachment 3756368


Looks more like GG4 but I def see cookies in it too. Can't see all the structure but I don't see huge node spacing so I would say more GG4 dom


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Looks more like GG4 but I def see cookies in it too. Can't see all the structure but I don't see huge node spacing so I would say more GG4 dom


Thanks bro, exactly what I was thinking. She doesn't have huge, elongated buds but they are definitely more filled in than what I've seen forum do!


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 13, 2016)

looks like a good hybrid to me. frosty as hell and not even started the big swell yet ha.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 13, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> looks like a good hybrid to me. frosty as hell and not even started the big swell yet ha.


Yeah she's definitely a good hybrid, extremely vigorous in veg too. The frost is insane too!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 14, 2016)

Hopefully DBJ gets my payment this week, really keen to add these gorilla bubbles to my library!


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 14, 2016)

Group shot a week later...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 14, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> View attachment 3757082 Group shot a week later...


Man, they are so healthy! Beautiful mate


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Man, they are so healthy! Beautiful mate


Thank you! They were definitely a big stress release taking care of them and after a horrible day at work. It's amazing how going into your garden and taking care of your girls is such a releif from bullshit...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 14, 2016)

It is a very enjoyable hobby hey, my wife doesn't understand it but I'm constantly thinking about it ha ha. I get a bit sad when I have to pick my plants, while I do enjoy the rewards, I enjoy growing it more!


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> It is a very enjoyable hobby hey, my wife doesn't understand it but I'm constantly thinking about it ha ha. I get a bit sad when I have to pick my plants, while I do enjoy the rewards, I enjoy growing it more!


I'm 100% with you on this. The couple years I was shut down were rough. I love to plan out the next run and what I'm going to do better to improve what I learned from the run before...


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 14, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Thank you! They were definitely a big stress release taking care of them and after a horrible day at work. It's amazing how going into your garden and taking care of your girls is such a releif from bullshit...


You ain't lying bro this is a stress reliever I'm missing right now. Plus it's one of my main hobbies I do so it's killing me not having my garden but soon I will have my peaceful place again


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 14, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I'm 100% with you on this. The couple years I was shut down were rough. I love to plan out the next run and what I'm going to do better to improve what I learned from the run before...


I have to shut down my indoor at the end of this year due to an imminent move to another state. I'm really not looking forward to it!! You hit it spot on, it's the planning and learning that is most rewarding


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You ain't lying bro this is a stress reliever I'm missing right now. Plus it's one of my main hobbies I do so it's killing me not having my garden but soon I will have my peaceful place again


I bet it's hurting bro, you'll be back in your groove soon enough though! I wish we lived closer so we could smoke a bowl


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 14, 2016)

The odds are in your favor something dope comes out of that tray (or no tray as it seems) ha!


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You ain't lying bro this is a stress reliever I'm missing right now. Plus it's one of my main hobbies I do so it's killing me not having my garden but soon I will have my peaceful place again


That sucks to hear, I was wondering why i hadn't seen any pics from you recently. Hope it's nothing serious, and you get ur happy place back soon. Although at the same time I always say I'm gonna shut it down one day and take a break. It's a second job as well as a stress reliever....but sometimes it creates stress when things aren't going as planned. Keeping my fingers crossed that one day I can do it full time, legally


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 14, 2016)

Tell me about it, first time no garden in years. More stress for sure. Gardening is like natural valium.

On a side note my mom is poppin 200 bx3 for me. I figure to cull 75% in the first week via photo, will head down in a couple weeks to make further culls.
Hopefully when I find a place to move and start up again I'll be able to jump right into makin bx4.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 14, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> That sucks to hear, I was wondering why i hadn't seen any pics from you recently. Hope it's nothing serious, and you get ur happy place back soon. Although at the same time I always say I'm gonna shut it down one day and take a break. It's a second job as well as a stress reliever....but sometimes it creates stress when things aren't going as planned. Keeping my fingers crossed that one day I can do it full time, legally


Yea bro sucks ass but better to be safe than sorry. Yea sometimes it's a burden but I'd rather have the burden and stress from putting in work to have to deal with the stress and bullshit of people. That's what I want to be able to do this legally without having to worry about the problems that may come with it


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 14, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Any of you guys ever run the california orange fems from dutch passion? Got a pack through seedsman. Not sure if they are from the aeric77 cut, I doubt it from what I have seen. Hopefully there is still some real orange to be had. I dont trust dutch seed makers ha!
> 
> Chimera had one pack of s1 from aeric77 at auction the shit went way too high for me.


I grew there orange bud and it was a pretty good orange flavored strain but it had a skunkiness to her also. Not really all that potent though.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 14, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Tell me about it, first time no garden in years. More stress for sure. Gardening is like natural valium.
> 
> On a side note my mom is poppin 200 bx3 for me. I figure to cull 75% in the first week via photo, will head down in a couple weeks to make further culls.
> Hopefully when I find a place to move and start up again I'll be able to jump right into makin bx4.


Gotta love MOM !!


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey bro, what do you reckon of this girl? Gg4 or forum dom? I'm leaning in between but slightly to the gg4...
> 
> View attachment 3756368


I am sooo geeked to know that sluggo turns out looking like that ! I was skeptical to even grow those beans out since it was a hermie oops ,seeds.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 14, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I am sooo geeked to know that sluggo turns out looking like that ! I was skeptical to even grow those beans out since it was a hermie oops ,seeds.


She popped a few nanners early in flower which I missed but after that, it's been a dream to grow! She's a dank girl!


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> She popped a few nanners early in flower which I missed but after that, it's been a dream to grow! She's a dank girl!


I kinda figured that  it's probably gonna be a tasty one. I'm pretty sure my gorilla breath will be good too. It's also by chunkys , it's gorilla glue x his soo called male ogbk ? If you didn't know already lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 14, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I kinda figured that  it's probably gonna be a tasty one. I'm pretty sure my gorilla breath will be good too. It's also by chunkys , it's gorilla glue x his soo called male ogbk ? If you didn't know already lol


Oh yeah, will definitely be tasty! Thanks man, found out the strains before ordering, looking forward to trying them out myself. 

I have to shut down my grow at christmas time as I'm moving interstate in the next 12 mths, I'm tossing up doing a grow with Tony's strains (BbGB and GBbx1f1) and Chunky's gorilla breath...decisions decisions lol


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 15, 2016)

Well my boy s2 ran those Dutch passion fems I found out and his whole twenty plant run he says no citrus total loss he said ha. Going to go with New York candy orange cross to look through. Agent orange x nycd.. My guys say the orange is strong in there. Should be interesting when I get the Orange gb goin.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 15, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Well my boy s2 ran those Dutch passion fems I found out and his whole twenty plant run he says no citrus total loss he said ha. Going to go with New York candy orange cross to look through. Agent orange x nycd.. My guys say the orange is strong in there. Should be interesting when I get the Orange gb goin.


Sin City Tangerine Power is very orange/citrus. Very very potent too major upgrade on the Agent Orange. It's a cannabis cup winner for its concentrate so even tho those awards are shit lol I think it shows how the terps are.


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 15, 2016)

This is the NYCO ^^^^ My seeds come from a line loudog made after Dr P released these a few years ago.
Its Dr. P's agent orange he made NYCO with so I know it was a great selection at least. When I read loudogs description and got confirm from s2 he ran em as well it has the orange creamyness that coats your mouth and the diesel fire. The pics of the buds were monsterous! I really think GB may refine the buds flower shape and help produce a little less leaf while soaking up the orange diesel profiles and bringing the frost factor to wow. Fingers crossed. I feel good about the potential here. Got me dieing to work actually, I need to move!

GB BX3 80% with tails in 18 hours.
Gorilla Dubble 100% in 48 hours but keep an eye out for helmet removal assistance, sowing in soil should help otherwise a slight scuff Id recommend.

Only 30 packs of BX3 made atm and 50 Gorilla Dubble. I basically squeezed em in my last run so I had shit to work with for bx4 but had enough to make a few packs up.
I can always go back later and remake em but thats it for now.
I'll keep ya posted when they go in, smokin through 2 zips collecting my *gg4 x Blue Gorilla Bubble (sort ofa bxer)*. Only 10 packs of those so far so this last drop will be more for the serious heads.

Lookin like the last drop of the year for me, hopefully things get sorted soon and I can resume working. I'll let yas know when it goes down.


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 15, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> View attachment 3758276 View attachment 3758277
> This is the NYCO ^^^^ My seeds come from a line loudog made after Dr P released these a few years ago.
> Its Dr. P's agent orange he made NYCO with so I know it was a great selection at least. When I read loudogs description and got confirm from s2 he ran em as well it has the orange creamyness that coats your mouth and the diesel fire. The pics of the buds were monsterous! I really think GB may refine the buds flower shape and help produce a little less leaf while soaking up the orange diesel profiles and bringing the frost factor to wow. Fingers crossed. I feel good about the potential here. Got me dieing to work actually, I need to move!
> 
> ...


I have 3 packs of Dr.P's Agent Orange x Sonic Fly by Mosca Negra... I have never run them but your making me want to @tonygreen !


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 15, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I have 3 packs of Dr.P's Agent Orange x Sonic Fly by Mosca Negra... I have never run them but your making me want to @tonygreen !


Who carried Dr.P's gear


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 15, 2016)

I can say with certainty Dr. P has the eye and a talented hand.


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 15, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Who carried Dr.P's gear


He use to sell over at the icmag seed spot... sorry having a stoner moment...


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 15, 2016)

Can anyone tell me the most stable ph down for tap water? Never phed my water. ha!


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 15, 2016)

I use general hydroponics pH down. The important thing is to make sure it's very adequately mixed in to make sure you're getting an accurate reading. If not you'll get high and low fluctuations or a false reading on pH paper. Another thing to keep in mind the pH of your water, be it city or well, changes seasonally depending on many factors.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Sin City Tangerine Power is very orange/citrus. Very very potent too major upgrade on the Agent Orange. It's a cannabis cup winner for its concentrate so even tho those awards are shit lol I think it shows how the terps are.


 Tangerine power ! So ya know


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks shy, im hopin bein on point with my ph for the first time will make a big difference whenever I can grow again ha. 

A Blue GB nug im smokin, had to chop her right when she started swelling its like 1 amber per 100 milky at 7 right when the swell starts...
This one smokes like a sweet blueberry bubblegum with a dry wine affect? ha! Ya it dries out yer mouth and all you taste is smooth sweet blueberry hashyness by halfway.
Idk what it is but it dries yer mouth ha...This one is good to jam on if you play guitar...


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 15, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Thanks shy, im hopin bein on point with my ph for the first time will make a big difference whenever I can grow again ha.
> 
> A Blue GB nug im smokin, had to chop her right when she started swelling its like 1 amber per 100 milky at 7 right when the swell starts...
> This one smokes like a sweet blueberry bubblegum with a dry wine affect? ha! Ya it dries out yer mouth and all you taste is smooth sweet blueberry hashyness by halfway.
> Idk what it is but it dries yer mouth ha...This one is good to jam on if you play guitar...View attachment 3758495 View attachment 3758496 View attachment 3758497


Damn !! Looks good bro. You are doing your thing !


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 15, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Thanks shy, im hopin bein on point with my ph for the first time will make a big difference whenever I can grow again ha.
> 
> A Blue GB nug im smokin, had to chop her right when she started swelling its like 1 amber per 100 milky at 7 right when the swell starts...
> This one smokes like a sweet blueberry bubblegum with a dry wine affect? ha! Ya it dries out yer mouth and all you taste is smooth sweet blueberry hashyness by halfway.
> Idk what it is but it dries yer mouth ha...This one is good to jam on if you play guitar...View attachment 3758495 View attachment 3758496 View attachment 3758497


Is this the Blueberry Gorilla Bubble or Bx Blueberry Gorilla Bubble (GB x (GB x TG Blue Satellite 2.2)?


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 15, 2016)

I had major issues the first several time I tried to grow. Turns out my tap water is horribly chlorinated and the pH is way off. Some people are lucky and have great tap/well water but I have to filter and pH or watch everything turn yellow and die. Some days I can literally smell the chlorine and the pH has been over 8. No bueno for passive hydro which requires clean water. I doubt even a proper organic setup could handle all that chlorine.


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 15, 2016)

Thats blue gb dude. I am betting the crazy blues will still come through on the bx1 and have more glue structure/open less leaf.


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 15, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> I had major issues the first several time I tried to grow. Turns out my tap water is horribly chlorinated and the pH is way off. Some people are lucky and have great tap/well water but I have to filter and pH or watch everything turn yellow and die. Some days I can literally smell the chlorine and the pH has been over 8. No bueno for passive hydro which requires clean water. I doubt even a proper organic setup could handle all that chlorine.


 And some of us live where the water during the summer is 2.1EC and have to lug 5 gallon jugs of RO home cause there is no spot for a 55 gal drum and an RO machine... sorry venting... lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 16, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> And some of us live where the water during the summer is 2.1EC and have to lug 5 gallon jugs of RO home cause there is no spot for a 55 gal drum and an RO machine... sorry venting... lol


Screw that shit man, that would stop me growing ha ha! 

@tonygreen that blueberry gorilla bubble looks awesome, so glad I picked up a pack


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks man. Tryin for fire across the board. You shouldn't have to go through a pack hoping to find a keeper. You should be able to pop a pack and find multiple keeper level plants.
Genetics are too good these days. IDK how so much bullshit gets passed off...


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 16, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Thanks man. Tryin for fire across the board. You shouldn't have to go through a pack hoping to find a keeper. You should be able to pop a pack and find multiple keeper level plants.
> Genetics are too good these days. IDK how so much bullshit gets passed off...


Tony, 

What's the verdict on the water in our neck of the woods?


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 17, 2016)

Hard as fuck. 7-8 ph average...


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 17, 2016)

The only reason I been doin ok with no meters/ph adjusting is the lime in my soil mix.... Recycled too many times and it finally bit my ass last run ha.


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 17, 2016)

Dose anyone have a pic of the Gorilla Glue #4 leaf crinkle I've read about. When lights are on I'll post a pic of what I'm seeing on a couple of my Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1's. Almost looks like a bad PH crinkle but my PH has been super sable and the have been getting the same nutes for weeks now...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 17, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Thanks man. Tryin for fire across the board. You shouldn't have to go through a pack hoping to find a keeper. You should be able to pop a pack and find multiple keeper level plants.
> Genetics are too good these days. IDK how so much bullshit gets passed off...


Well man, you are definitely delivering the fire! I have no doubt I'll find some killer mums in your beans too, no doubts at all!! I agree with you too, it seems money does get you a long way...or bullshit artistry!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 17, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Dose anyone have a pic of the Gorilla Glue #4 leaf crinkle I've read about. When lights are on I'll post a pic of what I'm seeing on a couple of my Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1's. Almost looks like a bad PH crinkle but my PH has been super sable and the have been getting the same nutes for weeks now...


I know I have more pics that shows the leaf curl I just can't find them lol. I think I may have posted some in the GG4 thread not sure but this the best one I can find. Should be to the far left towards the bottom you can see one of the fingers curling over


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 17, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Hard as fuck. 7-8 ph average...


Yea dude same here. 7pH but 130ppm I think it's messing with my growing. Dude at a hydro store told me it's a N deficiency and that I was using too much ppms for 2nd week flower (750ppm). Wants me to use his lineup based off of the Dutch master line. He said the water is really hard because of all the limestone in our area.

I'm convinced it's the tap messing with my stuff causing lockup because I filled it and set it to 5.8 the checked it 12 hrs later and it was 6.8! Reset it and 12hrs later up to 6.4 again.

I talked to the guys at our hydro store and they got some ro systems in stock and he's trying to unload them to make room for more so I might scoop one up tomorrow. I don't know what else to do. I'm running ebb buckets


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 17, 2016)

Like this ...? 


PerroVerde said:


> Dose anyone have a pic of the Gorilla Glue #4 leaf crinkle I've read about. When lights are on I'll post a pic of what I'm seeing on a couple of my Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1's. Almost looks like a bad PH crinkle but my PH has been super sable and the have been getting the same nutes for weeks now...


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Aug 17, 2016)

Dropping a pic of your Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1. Out of six beans popped there were two males, two fems, and two runts (one of which is flowering in a solo cup lol). So even Steven lol. About three weeks in flower now.

First female is very frosty, very short, squat, and main cola grew evenly w side branches for a nice even canopy. Not much smell wise but the Tangie I have flowering along w it might be overpowering lol.
 

Second female has more of a main cola going on, and is taller than the other. Can't get much of a scent with the Tangie in there.
 

And here are my clones getting ready to mommy out the next large half of my flower room. Using the above to pick my preferred pheno for the main run.
Left side is plant 2, right side is plant 1:
 

And the runt and some Tangie lol;
  

Sorry for the blurple "morning lights"


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 17, 2016)

Looking good guys! That thing is gonna be so damn frosty omg ha, might be similar to dansbud gb4 that won potm a few times.

They GB deffo have the gg4 leaf crinkle dont be alarmed ha!

BOGO still up but gonna end soon at GLG so get em in in ya want em.


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 18, 2016)

Here is what I'm seeing on a couple of them. Is this the GG #4 crinkle?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 18, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Here is what I'm seeing on a couple of them. Is this the GG #4 crinkle? View attachment 3760228


Oh yes sir for sure indeed. That looks very glue dom by the looks of it too. Just shows the work @tonygreen has put in with the Gorilla Bubble line. Awesome stuff man


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 18, 2016)

Glad you guys notice the little things. Normal glue Dom. That's an identifier. Seems some genes are linked to me.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 18, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Glad you guys notice the little things. Normal glue Dom. That's an identifier. Seems some genes are linked to me.


Well that was your plan wasn't it ? Lol you have made a gem Tony !


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 18, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Here is what I'm seeing on a couple of them. Is this the GG #4 crinkle? View attachment 3760228


It looks super bushy like mine too. Mine is just darker green


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 19, 2016)

BX4 line will be split into two.
BX4 dominant with a glue dom male and BX4 recessive with a sour b leaning male. Should be interesting for evaluation. 

Also gonna do a sssdh (s1 ojd's cut) x NYCO (agent orange x NYCD) whenever I can get going again.

Tick tock....


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 21, 2016)

My Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 #2


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 21, 2016)

My Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 #6 looking male...


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 21, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> My Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 #6 looking male...
> View attachment 3762511


They look good man !!


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 21, 2016)

Top one looks real nice like glue leaner dude! Hopefully you get a nice girl, they look ready to perform. Ready for the big time ha!


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 24, 2016)

1 out of 12 runts in the first bx3 germ test, rest the lanky ones.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 24, 2016)

Spoke to DBJ last night and my package will be sent out today!! Woo hoo, very excited


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 27, 2016)

GB BX3 random pack test, 1 sour b leaner out of the bunch,,,,


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 27, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> GB BX3 random pack test, 1 sour b leaner out of the bunch,,,,
> View attachment 3766704 View attachment 3766705


Looking good @tonygreen ! I have chopped 3 males so far. No pics do to the perspective girls being topped back to encourage branching for some fat clones...


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 27, 2016)

These are my guy noyds GB BX2 down under... You can see the glue leaning node length and alternating branching with strong shooting...
Yo Perro she will love the topping, building deeper thicker roots, when they ht adulthood they go much faster. Kind of like a freight train picking up speed.
Faster growth can be encouraged by more root room early and topping young.

GG4 s1 he selected from beans i made him to the right bottom pic...


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 27, 2016)

I have one confirmed female and waiting on one to show with the Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1's. Hoping the boys have all showed and it's girls here on out. I my pop more the next round or some Bx2 we will see, I try not to be that structured...


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 27, 2016)

This has about a 2 month cure on it now, runnin low now with no garden ha!
That was also the shittiest grow I ever did and pulled early at 52 or somethin. Lots of potential....


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 27, 2016)

The boys generally show much sooner than the girls in these fwiw.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 27, 2016)

Hey tony gotta question so when you say bx1f1 is that just the bx1 or is that the next generation of the bx1? I'm just trying to understand the lingo lol plus it'll help me with where I may want to go with certain protects


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 27, 2016)

bx1f1 is a brother and sister full sib mating using bx1. Offshoot of bx1..

The regular bx is back to the gg4 cut. along that line, bx1, bx2, bx3....


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 27, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> bx1f1 is a brother and sister full sib mating using bx1. Offshoot of bx1..
> 
> The regular bx is back to the gg4 cut. along that line, bx1, bx2, bx3....


Ok I figured that's what's it was I just wanted to be sure. The labeling of generations can be confusing sometime


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 27, 2016)

Next drop at glg will feature...

30 packs GB BX3

50 packs Gorilla Dubble (GB BX2 x Sour Dubb)

15 packs Blueberry GB BX1 (GG4 x Blue GB)

Thats all there is for now. Sorry for the small amounts.
If anyone misses out due to small lots for this one I will make sure you have priority and make it up to ya on the BX4 drop down the line. Not sure when they will be listed yet but safe in DBJs hands.
Be my last drop for awhile, still no place to have garden yet...


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 27, 2016)

This is looking like the last drop for a long time, probably 4-20 next year guys, god willing you aint seen the last of ole Mr. Green!.
I still don't have a place to grow yet so... shit is tough.

*Gorilla Bubble BX3 *
_GG4 x Sour Bubble 3rd Backcross_

The first cubed version of Gorilla Bubble represents 4 years of work and I am pleased to bring her to you.
Mathematically, featuring over 90% of GG4 gene pool, with reliable winning phenotypes in regular seed form.
Flowering in 63-70 days true to the clone, with some phenos done in a solid 8 weeks.
The resin potential has proven to be outsanding and the super loud GG4 terpene profile is sure to please.
We are pleased to stick our necks out there and say there are multiple keepers in every pack as evidenced
by our testers who are completing second runs to battle phenos out for supremacy. With the work done she
is also primed to outcross in spectacular fashion. This limited line was made mainly to advance our goals
of BX4 but I am happy to offer you 4 years of my work. These are the only 30 packs of BX3 that will be released this year.

*Gorilla Dubble*
_Sour Dubble x Gorilla Bubble BX2_

The chosen Gorilla Bubble BX2 father hit up the famed Sour Dubb clone only.
A special one time project that I hope brings you great joy. The amazing tastes of the Sour Dubb
plant have become legendary in the cannabis world. In this special inbreeding remix with GG4 and Sour Bubble
genetics look for a more refined dense floral structure, amazing resin production and some special terpene profiles
that will not be found elsewhere. Done in 58-63 weeks solid. Don't let her run too long or you will lose on on the special Dubb
taste you are looking for!


*Blue Gorilla Bubble BX1*
_GG4 x Blue Gorilla Bubble_

A very limited release of my advancing Blueberry Gorilla Bubble work for the diehard Blueberry fans.
A spectacular sharp sour Blueberry Gorilla Bubble F1 male back crossed to the GG4 clone.
Flowering in 58-70 days you can expect less leaf and more glue leaning phenos with the special
blue tones brought to the table from several years of breeding the Blue Satellite 2.2 line down
by full sib matings before she ran into the Gorilla Bubble. A hidden gem of our offerings,
if you love blues and crave a modern variant with top notch potency, amazing loud terpene profiles
and outstanding resin production this one is for you. A limited release of my breeding lines that will
not be re-released in this form.

You heard it here first!


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 27, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> This is looking like the last drop for a long time, probably 4-20 next year guys, god willing you aint seen the last of ole Mr. Green!.
> I still don't have a place to grow yet so... shit is tough.
> 
> *Gorilla Bubble BX3 *
> ...


I haven't even popped any of my bx1f1 pack yet but I'm gonna grab some of these new ones too. I'm thinking after I have finally finished with my Rugburn og then I will be able to throw a couple of your beans in the mix ! Thanks for all the hard work sir !


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 27, 2016)

No problem brother. All you guys support is what kept me goin this year. Literally the bx1 $ from the end of last year was used for rental space to make the bx2. Your guys interest and support kept it goin. The whole project has been driven on by community support.
I knew I was gonna be fucked come fall on a place to move to so I squeezed in the bx3 run thats why there isnt so many, used all the space i could for flowers. God knows ive had all kinds of crazy shit going on.
Hopefully I can keep working in 2017. Get em while the gettin is good!

I'm aiming for a bunch of nice shit for 4-20-17 If things start going my way or i dont die or get locked up ha. *knock on wood*

Guys dont sleep on making your outcrosses, you have my blessing, she was born to outcross!
My little contribution to the community.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 27, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> No problem brother. All you guys support is what kept me goin this year. Literally the bx1 $ from the end of last year was used for rental space to make the bx2. Your guys interest and support kept it goin. The whole project has been driven on by community support.
> I knew I was gonna be fucked come fall on a place to move to so I squeezed in the bx3 run thats why there isnt so many, used all the space i could for flowers. God knows ive had all kinds of crazy shit going on.
> Hopefully I can keep working in 2017. Get em while the gettin is good!
> 
> ...


We are all sure you'll come out better.
Keep pushing forward...
I have a question. Do you have any flower shots of your blueberry gb? I'm going to grab that or one of the gb back crosses but I can't make up my mind.


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 27, 2016)

Gimme a minute to dig through memory cards. Or you can check my albums at the mag dude.


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 27, 2016)

They like to stack like crazy, there are two flower phenos, a more rare dome top the more common pine cone tops. Both stack long colas. 
The swell starts week 7 just like the glue, bid thick dense flower formations all the way up! And loud dude. You will get lots of blues tones from sharp/ sour to sweet earthy, all with the glue funk underneath.
These aint even started swelling yet in these pics... I cant even tell you how loud they are with the powerful blue and the super loud gg4 tones... It sticks on your arm if you brush against em, sticks on your lips when you smoke it, taste it after you smoke for awhile ha!

If it was me id say grab the blues i been tellin everyone about em, plus their isnt so many. There is alot of bx2 left for sure i know so they can/will be restocked at some point. No more blues to restock atm.
Just got my breeding stock.


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 27, 2016)

This nug got pulled at 52 due to building inspection and it is smokin hard as hell, this is a dome top... You can see she had lots more swelling to do...


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 27, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> They like to stack like crazy, there are two flower phenos, a more rare dome top the more common pine cone tops. Both stack long colas.
> The swell starts week 7 just like the glue, bid thick dense flower formations all the way up! And loud dude. You will get lots of blues tones from sharp/ sour to sweet earthy, all with the glue funk underneath.
> These aint even started swelling yet in these pics... I cant even tell you how loud they are with the powerful blue and the super loud gg4 tones... It sticks on your arm if you brush against em, sticks on your lips when you smoke it, taste it after you smoke for awhile ha!
> 
> ...


I'm convinced. Thanks!


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 27, 2016)

Not mids potency wise like the blue sat. My blue project was because anything fruity around here is met with the ultimate skepticism.
This one will stink up a room with thick blue smells when you open a jar and put a smile on heavyweights faces. Came out just how I wanted it to!
The plan going forward is just to work on the leafyness a bit cuz, I'm a stickler. The stacking action was a huge nice surprise.
Connoisseur quality with stacking colas... sour B density... gg4 potency with the loud blues... This is actually one of my favorite lines so I want it to be perfect in the end lol...


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 27, 2016)

Sounds delicious!


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 27, 2016)

My jar with 4 different plants in it curing smells like blueberry brandy hardcore.

BTW a promo for anyone that gets my gear tested at a lab and posts results or enters it in a cup is free gear for life!


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 27, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> My jar with 4 different plants in it curing smells like blueberry brandy hardcore.
> 
> BTW a promo for anyone that gets my gear tested at a lab and posts results or enters it in a cup is free gear for life!


No shit? That is extremely generous!


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm serious about that. It is impossible for me to do.

Here is my guy noyds bx2, he just BFT'ed it with pliers. We call it brute force training. Vegging about ten more days before the flip...

Before....



After BFT technique... We use pliers to get an even measured controlled clean break on the big branches.

 

cya in ten days lol...


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 28, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> No problem brother. All you guys support is what kept me goin this year. Literally the bx1 $ from the end of last year was used for rental space to make the bx2. Your guys interest and support kept it goin. The whole project has been driven on by community support.
> I knew I was gonna be fucked come fall on a place to move to so I squeezed in the bx3 run thats why there isnt so many, used all the space i could for flowers. God knows ive had all kinds of crazy shit going on.
> Hopefully I can keep working in 2017. Get em while the gettin is good!
> 
> ...


That's awesome to give your blessing on out crossing your work @tonygreen ! I hope your generosity is repaid 20 fold. As for out crosses I would like to find a stanky Blueberry Gorilla Bubble male to cross to the WBK (Karma's White OG v2 x Bluebonic) from @40AmpstoFreedom . Here is the keeper WBK. I hope I can score a couple packs of the of the Blueberry Gorilla Bubble Bx to look for that male from... 

As for the Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 I'm running now it looks like 3 girls out of the 6 that made it past seedling. I will post up pics of the three once I reconfirm their status as girls....


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 28, 2016)

Would love to see what comes of it!


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 28, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> My jar with 4 different plants in it curing smells like blueberry brandy hardcore.
> 
> BTW a promo for anyone that gets my gear tested at a lab and posts results or enters it in a cup is free gear for life!


Mine will be tested . For sure. Results will be posted for you . But it will be a while unfortunately. I can't grow many plants. Disability is a mofo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 28, 2016)

All this talk of the bb gorilla bubble is getting me very excited!! Mine should be here in the next week or so


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 28, 2016)

Ppreciate that stoni! All we have is time and love ha!


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 28, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Ppreciate that stoni! All we have is time and love ha!


That's the least I can do sir


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 28, 2016)

I'd love to get my buds tested but unfortunately, we don't have the facilities available in Australia  even to send a sample overseas we have to show ID, which really sucks!


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 28, 2016)

ya lots of people with no way... thats why i offered the promo ha!


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 28, 2016)

I was looking at local testing here before the promo... 



tonygreen said:


> ya lots of people with no way... thats why i offered the promo ha!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 29, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> ya lots of people with no way... thats why i offered the promo ha!


Safe bet then mate  ha ha


----------



## digging (Aug 29, 2016)

Tony, you are the man !!!!

You have created something so amazing. Those who are fortunate to get these will be happy campers for sure. 

It's amazing to be able to follow along with all that you have done to create this over the last 4 years. This enables us to enjoy GB on a way different level than seeds from others ))))

Can't wait for them to be released. 

Keep up the great work Tony.


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks dude. Lots of flowers to see in the next few months from everyone, should be fun to see!

Keeping an eye out for the insane resin machines like dans gb4, they all put out amazing resin production but some are simply retarded.
That and the purple phenos, Dans found one and wayzer found one, so far that is the rarest pheno.

If anyone gets the purple one keep that sucker!


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 30, 2016)

Gear is live now. Only issue I saw is the Blue GB BX1 listing is named "Gorilla Dubble" Description is right just name is wrong. 

DBJ workin on it.

I wonder how the hell people lock on so fast because 4 gb bx3 gone within minutes wth... lol

Cheers guys, I appreciate you.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 30, 2016)

More than happy to support breeders like you, Tony. We appreciate the honesty and the information you provide on your work, that speaks volumes


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 30, 2016)

Gonna rent space from my guy and get you guys some oranges in your stockings for Christmas. My way of saying thanks.


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 30, 2016)

Been leaning on intuition, guesswork and dolomite lime too long guys. I gone legit!
Now about that pesky place to grow... lol


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 31, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Been leaning on intuition, guesswork and dolomite lime too long guys. I gone legit!
> Now about that pesky place to grow... lol
> 
> View attachment 3769533


Way to be! Those will definitely help... don't forget to calibrate them, Bluelab makes it a simple process. Evey now and again I won't calibrate and I'll start to see a shift in the growth, I get calibrated and back on track...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 31, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Gonna rent space from my guy and get you guys some oranges in your stockings for Christmas. My way of saying thanks.


Oranges hey, sounds freakin awesome mate!! 



tonygreen said:


> Been leaning on intuition, guesswork and dolomite lime too long guys. I gone legit!
> Now about that pesky place to grow... lol
> 
> View attachment 3769533


Always good to have a pH pen hey! I hope you find a new place soon, must be killing you not being able to do what you want to do!! 

If you don't mind me asking, what soil do you use? I made up my own supersoil which seems to work great, I'm keen to know what other people use. Cheers man.


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 31, 2016)

Bluelab, good choice, have heard good things about them. I'm so anal about accurate meters, I calibrate mine every Monday. Have gotten caught too many times, being lazy and allowing my pens to drift way out of calibration.


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello my name is tonygreen and I am a first time meter user... haha!
Its been awhile with no meters but after finally trashing my first plant I have decided to go clean.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 31, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Hello my name is tonygreen and I am a first time meter user... haha!
> Its been awhile with no meters but after finally trashing my first plant I have decided to go clean.


Lmfao !! You can do it ! Lol


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 31, 2016)

Will be interesting to see how hard you were pushing them. Mix up your usual nutes, and see what you got, ppm and ph wise.


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 31, 2016)

well ph 7.4 out of the tap.

1/2 tsp maxi 6.5 1.2 ec

1 tsp maxi 5.8... 1.9 ec

So whenever my girls looked hungry or extra feed time week 4-6 and I upped the feed I was bottoming them out.. What was my fix? Mix stronger nuts like a dummy and bomb my ph out even more.
Thats why my plants started good on the half strength feed then when they started getting hungry after the first few weeks of flower i upped the feed and bottomed the PH...
Once my dolomite lime finally ran out of my dirt after 4 years it was crash city last run.

*Fixin that has to be good for a QP a light at least eh? *



Here is noyds girls 2 days after the "BFT"
Dont be scared to exert your will one these, they will respond thank you daddy.


----------



## tonygreen (Aug 31, 2016)

Guys, do you know if dolomite lime will buffer higher ph water to a lower level?
I know it will buffer a lower ph to a higher one...

Will it drop my 7.4 a little into decent soil range?


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 1, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Guys, do you know if dolomite lime will buffer higher ph water to a lower level?
> I know it will buffer a lower ph to a higher one...
> 
> Will it drop my 7.4 a little into decent soil range?


No lime will only buffer ph up.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 1, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> No lime will only buffer ph up.


Yep, spot on. It's alkaline so will only increase pH.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Sin City Tangerine Power is very orange/citrus. Very very potent too major upgrade on the Agent Orange. It's a cannabis cup winner for its concentrate so even tho those awards are shit lol I think it shows how the terps are.


Grabbed a few of these, super excited man

Due for an update, got some cool stuff going. My plat D's are beautiful and got a killer blue power keeper. Blue power is solid dank.

Also, been running the REM and my Skywalker crossed with White Nightmare..


Post back soon


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 1, 2016)

I have been sitting on 2 packs of your bx2, 1 of your bx1f1 and 1 pack of your blues for a few weeks now, waiting for some room to open up in the garden. 
What are the major differences between the bx2 and bx1f1 crosses? 
I would like to grow them out to trees in a vertical setup.


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 1, 2016)

The bx2 will have more glue type structure phenos. The bx1f1 will have more variety in phenos for selection and be a bit heavier in structure. More hybrid and recessive traits to look at in bx1f1.

The blues is got the amazing terpene profiles. Please let me know how ya like em!


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 1, 2016)

yo guys, smart pots versus hydrofarm dirt pots, should be no difference performance wise between the two eh?


----------



## ShyGuru (Sep 1, 2016)

They look virtually the same to me. The hydrofarm could possibly be a slightly heavier weave, which if it is would last longer tho not breathe as well. I can't say for sure it's thicker as I've never held it, just judging from the picture. I wouldn't expect a significant difference between the two


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 1, 2016)

smart pots are thicker but fuzzier and softer on the inside.
Dirt pots are denser material not as thick but denser and heavier, not as fuzzy, they got the handles tho.

Was thinking of stickin the smart pots in the dirt pots.


----------



## ShyGuru (Sep 1, 2016)

Why double up? That seems like it would defeat the purpose somewhat. If you need the handles get the dirt pot. Neither material is airtight and I doubt there is very much difference especially in the hands of a pro.


----------



## ShyGuru (Sep 1, 2016)

A word of caution tho... Lifting a soft sided grow bag filled with dirt can very likely cause shifting and compaction and significant damage to the roots. I've seen it happen with garden vegetables in a fabric pot.


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh ya I done the same, good to have tho possibly if shit goes south. The big ones are a pain in the ass to move with no handles.

Well I ordered smart pots they never came after two weeks, so in the process of disputing the charge i orderd more dirt pots, they both showed up the same day. ha!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 2, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Oh ya I done the same, good to have tho possibly if shit goes south. The big ones are a pain in the ass to move with no handles.
> 
> Well I ordered smart pots they never came after two weeks, so in the process of disputing the charge i orderd more dirt pots, they both showed up the same day. ha!


Lol, always the way hey ha ha


----------



## littlegiant (Sep 2, 2016)

Just snipped 4 clones off my only GBbx2.Hope they clone well. For snipping the lowest branch's for clones, the stems sure were stiff and purple. I usually have real good luck cloning. Im a bean popping addict so I don't clone too much, but this plant already has noticeable frost starting. So I said hell ya!! Hope its a female.
Will snip some clones tomorrow off my 2 GBbx1x Death Bubble.
All 3 plants have twisted crinkled leave's going on too.


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 2, 2016)

Is this the GB thread?

Chris' GB's...


----------



## durbanblue (Sep 2, 2016)

Wow those look awesome, so excited my GB seeds are in the post.


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 2, 2016)

And then there were 2. The first one to show female decided after showing female to have balls the rest of the way up after the first pistil. Cut it down and waiting for the next burn bin run. The two left both seem to have more of a Sour Bubble look to me. The tall one is the confirmed female and the short one is still holding it's candy and not shooting hairs out of what look to me like female parts. The tall one is faster growing and maybe more glue of the two. After the pic I took a ton of clones...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 2, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Is this the GB thread?
> 
> Chris' GB's...
> 
> View attachment 3771814 View attachment 3771815


Now that looks dank!!


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 2, 2016)

Anyone recommend a cheaper brand tent label that can actually hold 90-100 pounds of equipment without looking like its gonna collapse? No $$$ gorilla tent money but that would be perfect, the taller the better... My 1st gen dr150 looks like its gonna collapse gotta prop the filter up on a crate in the corner... fucks up my temps cuz im not suckin all the hot air from the top... Anyone know a cheap but good 5x5 or 6x6?

pics of that DB mom I found I promised you guys... this is the momma...

Here is old


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 2, 2016)

Comments look spot on perro, the smaller looks like a nice hybrid pheno though.
Longest to sex are usually girls in these, usually 14 or a few more on the stubborn ones.

I need to make another filial when i have time, i think chris is the f3 if im not mistaken.

Usually standard cloning, shouldnt have problems unless you are me and let the thing die before you take a cut ha!


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 2, 2016)

That DB is bomb head punch shit but id like to work some of the leaf out before they get released. Dan says im too anal just pull the fans ha....


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 2, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Anyone recommend a cheaper brand tent label that can actually hold 90-100 pounds of equipment without looking like its gonna collapse? No $$$ gorilla tent money but that would be perfect, the taller the better... My 1st gen dr150 looks like its gonna collapse gotta prop the filter up on a crate in the corner... fucks up my temps cuz im not suckin all the hot air from the top... Anyone know a cheap but good 5x5 or 6x6?
> 
> pics of that DB mom I found I promised you guys... this is the momma...
> 
> Here is oldView attachment 3771838 View attachment 3771839 View attachment 3771840 View attachment 3771841


Man, she looks beautiful! So frosty!!


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## tonygreen (Sep 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Man, she looks beautiful! So frosty!!


too leafy tho ya think? ha...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 3, 2016)

Lol, yeah, she'd be a fair bitch to trim ha ha!


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 3, 2016)

Modern day hash plant? ha!

GB8 gettin a good cure on now, smokin delicious...


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Man, she looks beautiful! So frosty!!


hard as rocks them colas tho, worth haviin ta dig to lol


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 3, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> hard as rocks them colas tho, worth haviin ta dig to lol


Oh yeah, I have no doubts about that mate  



tonygreen said:


> View attachment 3771889 View attachment 3771890


Nice frost you got there


----------



## littlegiant (Sep 3, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Anyone recommend a cheaper brand tent label that can actually hold 90-100 pounds of equipment without looking like its gonna collapse? No $$$ gorilla tent money but that would be perfect, the taller the better... My 1st gen dr150 looks like its gonna collapse gotta prop the filter up on a crate in the corner... fucks up my temps cuz im not suckin all the hot air from the top... Anyone know a cheap but good 5x5 or 6x6?
> 
> pics of that DB mom I found I promised you guys... this is the momma...
> 
> Here is oldView attachment 3771838 View attachment 3771839 View attachment 3771840 View attachment 3771841


Lighthouse Hydro on Amazon. All different sizes. These are some tough tents dude. I own 4 of them. Just bought 1 more. Ya im sick!


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 3, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> And then there were 2. The first one to show female decided after showing female to have balls the rest of the way up after the first pistil. Cut it down and waiting for the next burn bin run. The two left both seem to have more of a Sour Bubble look to me. The tall one is the confirmed female and the short one is still holding it's candy and not shooting hairs out of what look to me like female parts. The tall one is faster growing and maybe more glue of the two. After the pic I took a ton of clones...
> View attachment 3771817


That kinda sucks ? Your getting hermied out of very well tested beans ? Bummer on that one bro !! Happens to the best of us though haha


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 3, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> View attachment 3771889 View attachment 3771890


Beautiful !!!


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 3, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> That kinda sucks ? Your getting hermied out of very well tested beans ? Bummer on that one bro !! Happens to the best of us though haha


I wouldn't call it a herm. If you pop enough beans you will find males that have female tendencies. Breeders like DJ Short would even select such female leaning males because using them in breeding will give more female offspring. I would much rather have a plant do this in veg dying the sexing than in flower. 

Not the best pic but a pic of what was there.


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 3, 2016)

I think we are doing pretty damn well on intersex avodance considering the source.

Some said it couldnt be done.


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 3, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Comments look spot on perro, the smaller looks like a nice hybrid pheno though.
> Longest to sex are usually girls in these, usually 14 or a few more on the stubborn ones.
> 
> I need to make another filial when i have time, i think chris is the f3 if im not mistaken.
> ...


Thank you @tonygreen for the tips and comments, they are much appreciated. I only took clones from the glue leaning female because the short super sour bubble hasn't grown shoots long enough yet and to boot the glue leaner was over growing my veg space...


----------



## TimeToBurn (Sep 3, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I wouldn't call it a herm. If you pop enough beans you will find males that have female tendencies. Breeders like DJ Short would even select such female leaning males because using them in breeding will give more female offspring. I would much rather have a plant do this in veg dying the sexing than in flower.
> 
> Not the best pic but a pic of what was there.
> View attachment 3772115


It takes a lot of experience to recognize a male or female in veg. Can you explain what in that picture looks male or female? Or any good pics showing indicators of males/females in veg?


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 3, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> It takes a lot of experience to recognize a male or female in veg. Can you explain what in that picture looks male or female? Or any good pics showing indicators of males/females in veg?


 

OK the pink circle is the initial female parts and the blue triangles are the male balls starting to form and stack. Pic quality isn't the best and my eyes picked it out quick. I veg my plants till they show sex and have offset nodes then clone and flower. That way I have mature full potency plants at harvest and a quicker flower time...


----------



## sharptater (Sep 3, 2016)

I have been looking for a good gg4 in seed and after reading this whole thread im sold on the gorilla bubble. This is now at the very top of my seed list. Gonna grab a pack or two asap. Thanks mr.green for all of your hard work on this strain.


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 3, 2016)

That was some decent structure tho ha. The huge difference in growth speed makes it easy to pick phenos a bit from sprout.
My guy noyd is flying through packs tossing every shorty. Lots of fire gettin tossed ha! Its nice though something for everyone.
I try to add good over fill to most packs for those reasons. Id like my releases to be stable enough you could pop a pack and run em in a room and they will mostly grow the same.

Sucks when I used to get like older dutch shit and you pop a pack and you got plants growin all different heights and types of way.
Its good for pheno hunting but many people are also counting on yields to help the sick and or pay the bills. I think the GB is there pretty much.
At least if you decide on the two growth phenos early of what ya wanna fuck with.

Back in the day you had to run a room full of shit to find the decent one then clone her to get a monocrop... With GB you get some type of winner out of every mom and after the initial sprout selection they will grow reasonably similar. Its almost but not quite a monocrop out of a pack. 

You can see chris pic of the filial, these sour b leaners as we are callin em are similar to his filial in structure.


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 3, 2016)

littlegiant said:


> Lighthouse Hydro on Amazon. All different sizes. These are some tough tents dude. I own 4 of them. Just bought 1 more. Ya im sick!


How much weight are they holding and what sizes are yours dude? I havent been able to get my scrubber to the top of a tent yet, i bet its worth 5-10 degrees being able to suck that hot air up top direct.
I always had to stick my filter and fan in a corner on crates or something...


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 3, 2016)

sharptater said:


> I have been looking for a good gg4 in seed and after reading this whole thread im sold on the gorilla bubble. This is now at the very top of my seed list. Gonna grab a pack or two asap. Thanks mr.green for all of your hard work on this strain.


No problem dude it's been my pleasure to do this for the community and try to document all steps every inch of the way for somethign like 4 years now ha.
You don't see that kind of R&D made public often but I wanted to do things differently.
They are not all exact copies of gg4 growth wise but the terpene profile of the glue is there in full force reliably not hard to find I promise you that.
Some very close copies can be found though if you look a bit! Lots and lots have glue structure and most all have the terps in some level.

Ill tell ya what though and I believe it, the GB is in way better shape for out-crossing than the gg4 and is breeding true for many traits. 
I am looking forward to seeing the crosses that will come in the the years to come.

One thing too, you won't have to have hearsay stories about where it all came from, this legend is all documented ha!

Wait till some more super resin producers pop up,,, some very special ones are in there, i dont think weve seen anything yet.


----------



## sharptater (Sep 3, 2016)

If only more breeders thought the way you do. Nothing wrong with some stability and variety at same time. I think you are a good breeder in my book, you make more stuff and ill buy it.


----------



## sharptater (Sep 3, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> No problem dude it's been my pleasure to do this for the community and try to document all steps every inch of the way for somethign like 4 years now ha.
> You don't see that kind of R&D made public often but I wanted to do things differently.
> They are not all exact copies of gg4 growth wise but the terpene profile of the glue is there in full force reliably not hard to find I promise you that.
> Some very close copies can be found though if you look a bit! Lots and lots have glue structure and most all have the terps in some level.
> ...


I understand they wont be exactly like gg but all the research I've done seems like you have the best represented gg in seed. I'm surprised more breeders haven't tried to do it, but in a way I'm glad they didnt because after reading this thread you put 1000% more effort into it than most would. Alot better than just making a s1 and selling it. Hell I could do that with a clone only strain. Doesn't mean it would be worth a shit tho.


----------



## sharptater (Sep 3, 2016)

Not complaining about s1s I know they have their place, just saying anyone could do it.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Sep 3, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> View attachment 3772160
> 
> OK the pink circle is the initial female parts and the blue triangles are the male balls starting to form and stack. Pic quality isn't the best and my eyes picked it out quick. I veg my plants till they show sex and have offset nodes then clone and flower. That way I have mature full potency plants at harvest and a quicker flower time...


Thanks,that's what I was guessing you were looking at but its very mild at this point. I'll start watching my plants that close and see if I start sexing early.


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 3, 2016)

An interesting test will be the planned selfing tests of bx4 stock when i get it made.
I am interested to see if the selfed generation will segregate wildly like gg4 s1 or if they will be different.

BX4s1 so close yet so far ha.


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 3, 2016)

After a stock update Turns out there is a few freebies left. Told DBJ to give em out with freebies on the new stock. Just make the request in notes section after ordering.



*TONYGREEN’S TORTURED BEANS BUY ANY 2 PACKS AND RECEIVE 1-5 PACK FROM THE LIST BELOW.

WHILE SUPPLIES LAST

GORILLA BUBBLE BX1 x (Blue Sat 2.2 F3)

Killer Queen relux x Ice Cream

Gorilla Bubble BX1 x Death Bubble

Please give a alternate pick

This promo starts August 28th*


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## tonygreen (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## littlegiant (Sep 4, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> How much weight are they holding and what sizes are yours dude? I havent been able to get my scrubber to the top of a tent yet, i bet its worth 5-10 degrees being able to suck that hot air up top direct.
> I always had to stick my filter and fan in a corner on crates or something...


Originally I had my 25.3 lb Can 33 filter hanging, and this old 35 lb light fixture (gone now) with 2 circ fans and 1 hurricane exhaust and my 4x4 scrog made of 2x4;s for frame. Also with 2 ratch straps would lift the rear of my 75 gal res up in the back to drain to front so I could pump out most of the water when ready to flush. All was hanging from the cross members of my 4x4 tent. So ya I think they are plenty strong.
I have 2 -4x4x7 tents for flowering, on the way is 1- 4x2x5 veg tent. Also have 1-30x18x36 for clone's and 1-30x18x36 for my baby's.
Now instead of hanging the filter inside, I made an air tight wood box that houses my filter and sits on the outside. New light setup so hurricane fan sucks the heat off light and smell out to the filter box, the fan on top of the filter sucks it out to the outside. Both 4x4 flower tents heat and smell go to 1 box. inside tent temps don't go over 82 deg with 1000 watts all closed up. Now im going to 600 watts in each tent with just 2 plants in each.Works flawlessly! What smell?


----------



## ShyGuru (Sep 4, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> After a stock update Turns out there is a few freebies left. Told DBJ to give em out with freebies on the new stock. Just make the request in notes section after ordering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What can you tell me about that Killer Queen relux x Ice Cream? Sounds yummy! Is that something you bred? Nutrient or environment sensitive?


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 4, 2016)

Killer Queen Redux was the first genetics I bought myself from DG. The ice cream was gifted to me from a paradise seeds s1.
The ice cream mom used was grade A dank, super frosty running between 8-9 weeks, the KQR male was a twin resembling my pineapple mom I found in structure and strong tropical smell.
Those are actually the first line ever created.


----------



## ShyGuru (Sep 4, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Killer Queen Redux was the first genetics I bought myself from DG. The ice cream was gifted to me from a paradise seeds s1.
> The ice cream mom used was grade A dank, super frosty running between 8-9 weeks, the KQR male was a twin resembling my pineapple mom I found in structure and strong tropical smell.
> Those are actually the first line ever created.


Sounds wonderful!! What kind of smells and flavors come from the crossing? You say the ice cream is the mom? Isn't it conventional in naming to but the mom first? I.e. Ice Cream x Killer Queen? Not a knock by any means!!! It's rare you get to pick a breeders brain and DBJ has been known to make a typo here and there. I still don't know if there's a Bodhi strain named dreadbread or if it's dreadbeard lol. Think I'm going to have to hop on this one regardless of the name lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 4, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> View attachment 3772594


Fire in the hole


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 4, 2016)

Ya mom goes first traditionally, reason it got put like that is I sent the freebies in without labels and DBJ made em with the label maker for me, he put em like that so I just left it so there is no confusion.
I'll try to dig up some pics for ya. From what I recall from the several I ran sweet tropical flavors with a creamy skunky/chemmy/dank back end to fire earthy tropical melon/berry/chemmy, nice dense flowers on most. 

I made those and ran a few then PK gave me my sour bubble lines and they were forgotten for a few years, when I was packing the 4-20 drop I found a nice bag of em, did a germ test of a handful and decided to send em as freebies, better than sitting n my stash! Not really worked too much but you can get a look at my early selections. A rare cross to be sure.
Ice cream used to be fire back in the day! At one point we pried some info out of lucs tight lips about her, ill have to look it up when i can for ya. I want to say it was a white wodow selecton partly... unsure tho dont quote me ill have to look.

I got KQR F2's hope to get to at some point with the GB for some pineapple action. So many plans so little space ha....


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 4, 2016)

caregivers medley of GB, an assortment from the F1 on up... She has her own little look to the family, kind of an elegant exotic edge ha!


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 6, 2016)

Repost....

_*re: 4-20-17*

Yeah it's pretty early! But I am planning on a blow out next year. Lots of cool stuff being planned and worked on so this will be the place to check for updates.



My first announcement is pretty exciting for me. Tortured beans is pleased to announce some joint projects with Loudog. I am very honored to announce we will be bringing to the community a brand New special selection of Casey Bubble! I am excited to work with Lou and to be able to bring this special underground line for General release. This special New selection of Casey Bubble will be one to remember folks and brought in at a low price point that will need to be seen to be believed! 



I could go on about Loudog but his name speaks for itself!



Stay turned for more exciting developments from Tortured Beans as we work toward a 4-20 to be remembered for many years!



Been too stoked to keep it in.








(That's not all folks) ha!_


----------



## durbanblue (Sep 6, 2016)

At least you giving me some time to start save some money for these releases. Sounds super exciting.


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 7, 2016)

That Casey Bub line of his is bad ass. A few have made it out to friends etc, couple packs through the years.
Lou is doing a special selection from is previous works on the line. If you ever ran across Lou or his work you know he has the eye and the hand.
I'll get pics and such as we get closer. Lou's casey jones work is top notch.

Thats not all folks.


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 7, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> That Casey Bub line of his is bad ass. A few have made it out to friends etc, couple packs through the years.
> Lou is doing a special selection from is previous works on the line. If you ever ran across Lou or his work you know he has the eye and the hand.
> I'll get pics and such as we get closer. Lou's casey jones work is top notch.
> 
> Thats not all folks.


After a little research look like the truth... 
Form a thread by Loudog over at IC.
*"Casey Jones *– A keeper pheno from a pack of Grat3ful H3ads beans. A weird sweet/sour funk. Crystals out the ass. I absolutely love her! Goes purple with a good flush and black with some cold temps."


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 7, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> That Casey Bub line of his is bad ass. A few have made it out to friends etc, couple packs through the years.
> Lou is doing a special selection from is previous works on the line. If you ever ran across Lou or his work you know he has the eye and the hand.
> I'll get pics and such as we get closer. Lou's casey jones work is top notch.
> 
> Thats not all folks.


I have my eye on a cpl of your strains. Once I get these damn holes prepped for next season in the next few weeks. While that takes place I will go indoors @ whatever is available.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Sep 7, 2016)

Just received my first order from GLG, purchased the GB BX1F1, very happy.
Cant wait to get these rollin


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 7, 2016)

lots Of phenos in those lines to enjoy I'm told....good on ya man.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Sep 7, 2016)

They were WAY generous with the extras they gave me, could not believe what they gave me from a 65.00 order


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 7, 2016)

flamethrower1 said:


> They were WAY generous with the extras they gave me, could not believe what they gave me from a 65.00 order


im actually out looking for a king kong figurine to hang off mine once they have hit certain age. pics will be a must for that


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 7, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> im actually out looking for a king kong figurine to hang off mine once they have hit certain age. pics will be a must for that


That will be sweet !!


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 7, 2016)

flamethrower1 said:


> They were WAY generous with the extras they gave me, could not believe what they gave me from a 65.00 order


There are always the extra beans in the green container. I almost threw it away once because I was like I don't need another container sitting around . Opened it and whoa starfighter f2 x long bottom leaf seeds . Bonus ! Should be a super frosty cross . And people are always lookin for starfighter crosses and I got them free . Good looking out GLG !!


----------



## flamethrower1 (Sep 7, 2016)

Am I missing something?
I did not get any action figures, just extra beans


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 7, 2016)

flamethrower1 said:


> Am I missing something?
> I did not get any action figures, just extra beans


Damn that sucks they have some sweet ones


----------



## flamethrower1 (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeah, I was surprised to see 10 though, usually its just a couple.
Mine were Zero Dark 30 x Long Bottom Leaf.
Dont know shit about either one of them, oh well, they will go into the vault for now.


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 7, 2016)

flamethrower1 said:


> Yeah, I was surprised to see 10 though, usually its just a couple.
> Mine were Zero Dark 30 x Long Bottom Leaf.
> Dont know shit about either one of them, oh well, they will go into the vault for now.


Hoping the long bottom leaf is a good strain . That would be a good cross if so


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 7, 2016)

I think that is seedpacs work if im not mistaken, lots of LBL crosses so I'm sure they seen something in her. 

Welcome to the party guys!


----------



## packrat007 (Sep 8, 2016)

Thought they were Bad Dog's Genetics ( Jeff's deal). There's a thread on here. I believe LBL is Jack Cleanser F2 x long bottom leaf( mota).


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2016)

packrat007 said:


> Thought they were Bad Dog's Genetics ( Jeff's deal). There's a thread on here. I believe LBL is Jack Cleanser F2 x long bottom leaf( mota).


Yea I was gonna say those are DBJ crosses. Close on the lineage of the LBL except the mom is Sfv OG not LBL. I have some of the Sfv OG BX from Bad Dog too


----------



## uNF DC (Sep 8, 2016)

Zero dark 30 x lbl is a cbd strain. 2% thc iirc.

Popping my bx2 this weekend! So psyched


----------



## packrat007 (Sep 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I was gonna say those are DBJ crosses. Close on the lineage of the LBL except the mom is Sfv OG not LBL. I have some of the Sfv OG BX from Bad Dog too


Yes, your correct. LBL is SFV OG Kush x Jack Cleaner2. Sorry about the mistake, should have checked first, before spreading misinformation. I'm running a few of these crosses, almost all seem to be LBL dominate.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2016)

packrat007 said:


> Yes, your correct. LBL is SFV OG Kush x Jack Cleaner2. Sorry about the mistake, should have checked first, before spreading misinformation. I'm running a few of these crosses, almost all seem to be LBL dominate.


Naw your good bro shit I make them too. Hard to keep up sometime. 

Yea it's really dominate in crosses but I did some some nice stuff from from a couple crosses in th Bad Dog thread that looked like mom showed more


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw your good bro shit I make them too. Hard to keep up sometime.
> 
> Yea it's really dominate in crosses but I did some some nice stuff from from a couple crosses in th Bad Dog thread that looked like mom showed more


So then starfighter f2 crossed with long bottom leaf should be a MONSTER strain then really, Imo. Thanks for the quick info on the strain guys !!!


----------



## flamethrower1 (Sep 8, 2016)

uNF DC said:


> Zero dark 30 x lbl is a cbd strain. 2% thc iirc.
> 
> Popping my bx2 this weekend! So psyched


 What, really only 2 percent THC, not even worth screwing with then


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2016)

flamethrower1 said:


> What, really only 2 percent THC, not even worth screwing with then


Low thc high CBD strain are worth it for some. Depends on the person and their medical condition


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 8, 2016)

Noyds bx 2 all recovered from the BFT.
Mixed up a soil batch its all fucked up, who knew happy frogs cheap ass would start adding lime to their soil.
Been years since I mixed up a batch.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm hanging for my beans to arrive. Really hoping my thieving postie doesnt steal these ones too!! 

Here's some of DBJ's work:

Starfighter F2 x LBL

 

Zero dark 30 #6 (purp pheno) x LBL


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm really beginning to wonder about All eastcoast postal workers

seeds and gear disapeered from a patients normally solid as a rock address.....confronted the mail carrier( in front of me no less) mail carrier resigned yesterday.......no fucken shit eh? I mean I know it's a stressful job but buyyour own postal guys and gals.....last I checked you guys make GREAT money


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 9, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I'm hanging for my beans to arrive. Really hoping my thieving postie doesnt steal these ones too!!
> 
> Here's some of DBJ's work:
> 
> ...


How did that starfighter end up turning out ? It looks really great !


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 9, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I'm really beginning to wonder about All eastcoast postal workers
> 
> seeds and gear disapeered from a patients normally solid as a rock address.....confronted the mail carrier( in front of me no less) mail carrier resigned yesterday.......no fucken shit eh? I mean I know it's a stressful job but buyyour own postal guys and gals.....last I checked you guys make GREAT money


I'm in Oz bro but yeah, I'm pissed off this order has gone mysteriously missing after supposedly being delivered. If my Tony's order doesn't arrive, I'm going after my posties head! 



Stonironi said:


> How did that starfighter end up turning out ? It looks really great !


Thanks man  I haven't had a chance to try it yet, did a semi dry trim today so will be another week before I will try it. I'll keep you posted!!


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 9, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I'm in Oz bro but yeah, I'm pissed off this order has gone mysteriously missing after supposedly being delivered. If my Tony's order doesn't arrive, I'm going after my posties head!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man  I haven't had a chance to try it yet, did a semi dry trim today so will be another week before I will try it. I'll keep you posted!!


Sweet thanks ! It looks frosty as hell for some free beans !!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 9, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Sweet thanks ! It looks frosty as hell for some free beans !!


Oh she's frosty alright, her and the sluggo (gg4 x gsc) are looking to be the cream of the crop with blue kimbo a close second.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Sep 9, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I'm hanging for my beans to arrive. Really hoping my thieving postie doesnt steal these ones too!!
> 
> Here's some of DBJ's work:
> 
> ...


That Zero Dark 30 X lbl sure looks nice, have you tried it yet?


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 9, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh she's frosty alright, her and the sluggo (gg4 x gsc) are looking to be the cream of the crop with blue kimbo a close second.


Did the sluggo end up throwing any more nanners


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 9, 2016)

flamethrower1 said:


> That Zero Dark 30 X lbl sure looks nice, have you tried it yet?


Nah mate, haven't tried it either...my patience level is pretty high right now ha ha. 



Stonironi said:


> Did the sluggo end up throwing any more nanners


No, she didn't actually, was pretty happy about that...and I got some S1's to look for. The seeds are tiny, but dark! 

Anyway, back to Tony's strains. I'll update the Bad Dawg thread with a smoke report when I do finally try them


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 10, 2016)

Noyds GB BX2 update...


----------



## uNF DC (Sep 11, 2016)

1 of 5 BX2 cracked its shell in ~12 hours. Probably the fastest I've seen. Siblings not open yet. Got high hopes for this one!

The pic above looks like it has a lot of weak, red branching. Is that standard?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 11, 2016)

uNF DC said:


> 1 of 5 BX2 cracked its shell in ~12 hours. Probably the fastest I've seen. Siblings not open yet. Got high hopes for this one!
> 
> The pic above looks like it has a lot of weak, red branching. Is that standard?


Naw the red/pink/purple petioles are a trait of GG4. It's one of the ways to tell if you have the real cut or not but what your seeing in the pic above is a GG4 dom pheno. Yea GG4 is known for its flimsy branches but it isn't because they are red and the petioles are the leaf stalks anyway so that's what's red not the branches itself


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw the red/pink/purple petioles are a trait of GG4. It's one of the ways to tell if you have the real cut or not but what your seeing in the pic above is a GG4 dom pheno. Yea GG4 is known for its flimsy branches but it isn't because they are red and the petioles are the leaf stalks anyway so that's what's red not the branches itself


A couple of the Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1's had those pink/red petioles in veg. The GB also wanted more P in veg then others around them. My veg nute mix had bloom booster mixed in to avoid purpling stems. My temps are at 75°-76° in veg so it's not lock out because of low temps...

In my cloner I have 14 of the taller GB and 6 of the shorter GB. So fare it's been 2 days in the biy bubble cloner I'll update when I get some roots. I plan on flowering in 2.3 gallon pots of coco core vs. the 1 gallon pots I usually use...


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 11, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Noyds GB BX2 update...View attachment 3777917 View attachment 3777918


Is Noyds going to throw netting over that mammoth bush for support in flower? Looks amazingly healthy and happy! Would you call the leaves on that cultivar more SB than GG @tonygreen ?


----------



## bobdagrowah (Sep 11, 2016)

Where can I grab some beans


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 12, 2016)

bobdagrowah said:


> Where can I grab some beans


https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/tonygreens-tortured-beans


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 12, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Is Noyds going to throw netting over that mammoth bush for support in flower? Looks amazingly healthy and happy! Would you call the leaves on that cultivar more SB than GG @tonygreen ?


To me that plant is a very nice hybrid leaning more GG dom. The leaf shape is not quite on the glue, more of a sb type with some gg4 influence, although structurally you can see it aint no sour bubble.
That thing will need some support, either net or a girdle, just strings around to help support it, gonna be some dense as heavy flowers for sure. Hopefully no nuts ha!

BTW that is a gg4 s1 of mine in the corner !


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 12, 2016)

Woo hoo my Tony's beans arrived today, the postie didn't take this one...thankfully!! Have to wait a while to run these though, still heightened security after my last parcel was taken!


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 13, 2016)

hey there is 14 in that pack!


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 13, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> hey there is 14 in that pack!


That guy @tonygreen is kind of cool that way...


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 13, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Woo hoo my Tony's beans arrived today, the postie didn't take this one...thankfully!! Have to wait a while to run these though, still heightened security after my last parcel was taken!
> 
> View attachment 3778741


We all know the potential of Tony's beans  and he threw you in another gg#4 cross for free !! Sweet !!


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 13, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> A couple of the Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1's had those pink/red petioles in veg. The GB also wanted more P in veg then others around them. My veg nute mix had bloom booster mixed in to avoid purpling stems. My temps are at 75°-76° in veg so it's not lock out because of low temps...
> 
> In my cloner I have 14 of the taller GB and 6 of the shorter GB. So fare it's been 2 days in the biy bubble cloner I'll update when I get some roots. I plan on flowering in 2.3 gallon pots of coco core vs. the 1 gallon pots I usually use...
> 
> View attachment 3778706


I built one of those things and it took me forever to get roots. But they all rooted and looked great . Root riot cubes work almost 100% for me . Don't know why but my luck with cloners is very hit or miss idk why ?


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I built one of those things and it took me forever to get roots. But they all rooted and looked great . Root riot cubes work almost 100% for me . Don't know why but my luck with cloners is very hit or miss idk why ?


I usually get tons of healthy roots in about 14 days with the diy bubble cloner. I feel temps during cloning and how the plants were fed before taking the clones. I prefer to clone in solo cups with 100% coco core because there seems to me to be a smother transition at transplant. The bubble cloner dose make for a bushier plant for some reason...


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 13, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I usually get tons of healthy roots in about 14 days with the diy bubble cloner. I feel temps during cloning and how the plants were fed before taking the clones. I prefer to clone in solo cups with 100% coco core because there seems to me to be a smother transition at transplant. The bubble cloner dose make for a bushier plant for some reason...


I only used mine 2 times then it was in to the treasure trove of stuff I don't use anymore lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> We all know the potential of Tony's beans  and he threw you in another gg#4 cross for free !! Sweet !!


Hell yeah man, super stoked to get all 3 packs hey


----------



## durbanblue (Sep 13, 2016)

Great to hear that I am not the only one with a pile of stuff that gets cast aside Stonironi.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 13, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I usually get tons of healthy roots in about 14 days with the diy bubble cloner. I feel temps during cloning and how the plants were fed before taking the clones. I prefer to clone in solo cups with 100% coco core because there seems to me to be a smother transition at transplant. The bubble cloner dose make for a bushier plant for some reason...


I tried cloning in 3 different mediums this time round...rockwool, eazy plugs and soil. The eazy plugs won hands down. Rooted within a week. The rockwool was second but I lost 2 to damping off and none of the soil rooted as it was in my supersoil mix lol. So I'll be stocking up on easy plugs from here


----------



## uNF DC (Sep 13, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I tried cloning in 3 different mediums this time round...rockwool, eazy plugs and soil. The eazy plugs won hands down. Rooted within a week. The rockwool was second but I lost 2 to damping off and none of the soil rooted as it was in my supersoil mix lol. So I'll be stocking up on easy plugs from here


Do you presoak rockwool in ~5ph water ahead of time? They're crazy high ph already and I've had trouble before I soak them down. After throwing them in ~5 water they're 5.8 in short while and ready for seeds, nearly 100% success.


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 13, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I tried cloning in 3 different mediums this time round...rockwool, eazy plugs and soil. The eazy plugs won hands down. Rooted within a week. The rockwool was second but I lost 2 to damping off and none of the soil rooted as it was in my supersoil mix lol. So I'll be stocking up on easy plugs from here


I get 100% with those root riot plugs . Get em wet and let em sit. Easy as that !!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 13, 2016)

uNF DC said:


> Do you presoak rockwool in ~5ph water ahead of time? They're crazy high ph already and I've had trouble before I soak them down. After throwing them in ~5 water they're 5.8 in short while and ready for seeds, nearly 100% success.


Nah mate, I just wet them before I put the cutting in. I used to when I grew in hydro but now I'm in soil, I don't bother. 



Stonironi said:


> I get 100% with those root riot plugs . Get em wet and let em sit. Easy as that !!


How good are they? My new favourite for sure!!


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 14, 2016)

I used to be good in rock wool, lately i water way to much, those plugs work good.
Ive had some success in straight dirt but if they drag get shit growing up the stem.
Ive just reverted to sticking cuts in a bottle of water ha!


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 14, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> I used to be good in rock wool, lately i water way to much, those plugs work good.
> Ive had some success in straight dirt but if they drag get shit growing up the stem.
> Ive just reverted to sticking cuts in a bottle of water ha!


I tried doing that with the water bottle but it never worked? But the moral of the story is whatever works for you, works for you! Thank god something works because I know some patients that cannot clone for anything ? I used to have problems until I found the root riot cubes. Cloners always seem to spread powdery mildew in my experiences anyways .


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 14, 2016)

One trick is if you do the water bottle or cup or vase or whatever, Do not give them low light!
Full sun!

I been taking a lot of notes a long the way. It seems the low light thing may have a few origins, one is the dome method or where people try to control perspiration, low light would make sense if you wanted to do that but I am not so sure it's the best way. Also useful in micro culture because strong light can destroy cells? 

My theory is full light promotes active metabolism and also the growing tip produces hormones needed for rooting to occur. I usually take my time with my cuts because I am never in a rush but if i want them faster or if one is being stubborn and wont throw roots I throw it under the thouie and bam. 

My cloning problems never come from not being able to maintain turgor pressure.
I never need a dome? One thing I always do is a full dry soil then a full watering and wait for her to fill up then take the cuts.
Usually my fucks ups are not monitoring temps or over watering carelessly then fungus or whatever ha.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 14, 2016)

I've done the glass of water method too but only when I didnt want them to root quickly ie. had a few months to kill but still wanted the clones. The low light is so you don't need to feed them. 
Totally makes sense to have full light when needing the clones quickly though!


----------



## littlegiant (Sep 15, 2016)

Bummer! 14 days and still no roots from my GB bx2 and GB x DB clones.. I usually have pretty good luck with cloning. Sucks!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 15, 2016)

Yea from my experience is low light helps them to not synthesize and grow thus keeping them more green. Once they start to synthesize and grow they need to be fed to keep the color which is why you see they yellowing as they are eating the stored food from the leaves


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea from my experience is low light helps them to not synthesize and grow thus keeping them more green. Once they start to synthesize and grow they need to be fed to keep the color which is why you see they yellowing as they are eating the stored food from the leaves


Now I think about it, it was actually you that got me onto it ha ha.


----------



## ShyGuru (Sep 15, 2016)

I use the fines from calcined clay to root in. Works well and once you have roots you can shake the fines right off and go into whatever medium you choose. Unusual method I know but it works lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 15, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Now I think about it, it was actually you that got me onto it ha ha.


I gotta a water cup clone of Blue Lime Pie I had rooting since summer started roots stupid long and still green. Not a dead cannibalized leaf on her. She's not super dark like if I just cut her but she green. I learned that low light trick off ICmag


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I gotta a water cup clone of Blue Lime Pie I had rooting since summer started roots stupid long and still green. Not a dead cannibalized leaf on her. She's not super dark like if I just cut her but she green. I learned that low light trick off ICmag


That's unreal bro, I think I kept mine for a month like that. You're a fine example of just how long they can be kept for!


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 15, 2016)

Another vote for root riot. I'm usually close to 100%, and i take some tiny cuttings some times. Most of my clones are no more than three-four inches tall, and the stems are about 1/4 the thickness of a pencil. I usually take from as far down as possible.


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea from my experience is low light helps them to not synthesize and grow thus keeping them more green. Once they start to synthesize and grow they need to be fed to keep the color which is why you see they yellowing as they are eating the stored food from the leaves


When I see that yellowing or eating a leaf it is usually a sign it shat out a root!


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 15, 2016)

littlegiant said:


> Bummer! 14 days and still no roots from my GB bx2 and GB x DB clones.. I usually have pretty good luck with cloning. Sucks!!!


Swelling or bumps yet? Should be close anyhow. I know some people get em fast but for me its usually 10-21 days no mater what I try.
Hoping they shoot for ya soon brutha!


----------



## littlegiant (Sep 16, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Swelling or bumps yet? Should be close anyhow. I know some people get em fast but for me its usually 10-21 days no mater what I try.
> Hoping they shoot for ya soon brutha!


Ya know I did just feel my jiffy cube on just 1 of my bx2 and there is a hard bump near the bottom! Im sure its a root. Cant be anything else.


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 16, 2016)

Every few months I google around and check up f there is any GB stuff I'm missing.
Apparently their is tons of it ha! Our girl is getting around. Anyone on IG? I want to ht this chick up and see where she got that GB.

@misscannabiscourtney says she got some 27% GB.

http://www.imgrum.net/media/13386478...143_2044317749

Wonder if its the real


----------



## flamethrower1 (Sep 16, 2016)

So I took my original order of the BX1F1 and gave 6 beans to a couple of buddies of mine.
Easier to prospect for a keeper with a couple of people doing the work.
I have recieved my order of the BX3 and am going to start a few of these and see what I can find.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Every few months I google around and check up f there is any GB stuff I'm missing.
> Apparently their is tons of it ha! Our girl is getting around. Anyone on IG? I want to ht this chick up and see where she got that GB.
> 
> @misscannabiscourtney says she got some 27% GB.
> ...


Somebody asked her where she got it from she didn't say anything yet. Be nice to know if it was real looks like some nice nugs


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 16, 2016)

Hopefully she'll reply. Hard to tell from the pic but it could be legit. Looks dense enough from what little you can see bud formation looks about right can't tell tho. I know she was hitting long beach area hard in the beginning. Ha!


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 17, 2016)

Alright well I took a trip to the seed pop, down to the final 20 now.

It has also become apparent from my notes and generational observations that a unique trait has been identified. The BX3 helps confirms my suspicions of linkage to the dominant more gg4 homozygous phenotype. I am naming this trait G5 since it is confirmed in the 5th generation of work.

We first saw the g5 trait appear in my winner of testing the bx2.
She is bonzaied out and raggedy now so forgive her condition. You might remember the pics I posted. Here is the bx2 manifestation of the g5 trait.

Here is the g5 trait manifesting on the dominant glue phenos in bx3.
I got some pics of the tops as well so you can see how the emerging sets have such clear separation from each other. The hybrid phenos and sour b leaners will have thicker closer or overlapping fans progressively.

An easy way to observe the g5 trait is topping early, you will see one side of nodes throw 2 branches. I have only seen this on the highest quality dominant glue phenotypes. It appears to be an identifier of the dominant lateral branching glue phenotype in the more homozygous forms. 

G5 is not the a result of a FIM. It is not fasciation either.

Frea-kaaay right? ha!

If anyone runs across this g5 trait please post pics, I want to try to get some more notes on the phenos it appears on, I popped a shitload and havent seen it on a non glue leaner yet.
Let's see, lots of beans out there here.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 17, 2016)

Nice work Tony, I love it that you have solid notes and are happy to share your knowledge with us!! The G5 trait is cool!


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 17, 2016)

Im only seeing it on the pure glue dom phenos. It appears to be a representation of the gg4 lateral branching trait in homozygous form. 
Hopin you guys can keep an eye out to see if it shows on only glue dom phenos in the bx3 or if it appears on a sour b leaner.

Ive ran through several hundred selecting and only on glue dom so far. Much more prevalent in the bx3 than bx2.

See those emerging leaf sets? That is the clear space between the distinct curling curvy fingers you want if you are looking for a glue dom plant. Hybrid phenos will have less space and pure sour b recessive phenos will have fat overlapping leaves.

You can see the trichs developing already in some pics, hairy stinky bitches lol.


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 17, 2016)

Long term plans...

_The intial goals Dan and I have been met, you can find phenos we were looking for in many of the side lines I created bx1f1 etc. Dan wanted a glue pheno with more structure, I wanted a sour bubble with vigor unlocked. You can find both of those easily in many of the side branches of the family. The terpene profile of the gg4 is easy to find in any plant in a pack basically.

Going forward with my studies the goals have increased.
You cannot stabilize a genotype with back crossing alone.
After I obtain the RIL, it is possible to stabilize the genome completely within roughly 11 generations or so.
If I get to that point I will still be under 50 years old and believe I will have a p-1 pool to make supreme F1's that will be unmatched. People hold on to their homozygous lines, if you want one you have to basically make your own... I, like many am tired of watered down F1's. A true F1 made with two distinct stable lines can potentially blow random poly hybrid f1's out of the water.
So it is all work with the eye for the future dude.

There are a few bx3's I made and I am selecting for the bx4 now.
Then onto working the other NIL I need. I have one at bx1...
Ideally I would like several NIL to work with toward the RIL project.

It will be some time, much work to do, might not ever get there... In the meantime these bx lines are truly made for outcrossing and providing keeper cuts, they will combine exceptionally well and make supreme F1's, a side benefit of the work in the meantime.

Also to comment on the negative side affects of inbreeding. I believe these can be minimized with proper selection. To be sure their is some mutants, the recessive phenos have decreased every bx.
But the dominant phenos maintain vigor really well. One of my vigor tests is a topping test where I judge many responses to topping. I think this has allowed the line to remain vigorous.
The two main overall phenos (glue dom/sour b dom/recessive) are easy to pick out from seedling at this point.
___________________


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 17, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Long term plans...
> 
> _The intial goals Dan and I have been met, you can find phenos we were looking for in many of the side lines I created bx1f1 etc. Dan wanted a glue pheno with more structure, I wanted a sour bubble with vigor unlocked. You can find both of those easily in many of the side branches of the family. The terpene profile of the gg4 is easy to find in any plant in a pack basically.
> 
> ...


Wow man, so great to hear what your goals are with your project. Many breeders just want to be the hit with the strain of the day where you want to create a P1 for others, I really admire that. Hopefully I'm still around to witness it all and use your P1 to breed with. I intend on utilising the BB GB to do some future work with as well, aiming more for the SB leaners to outcross. I wish you all the best mate, you are almost halfway there and I look forward to seeing your results!!


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 17, 2016)

Cross away, please do! The beauty is as we move along to the main goal we still have some nice inbred work to play with.

Try asking breeders to release their homozygous breeding material, I have, they're generally like fuck you nicely or not so nicely, haha!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 17, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Cross away, please do! The beauty is as we move along to the main goal we still have some nice inbred work to play with.
> 
> Try asking breeders to release their homozygous breeding material, I have, they're generally like fuck you nicely or not so nicely, haha!


Thanks man, will do. I'll be sure to credit your work along the way  

LOL, a lot of breeders out there today wouldn't know a homozygous strain if they fell over it, let alone release it for people ha ha.


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 17, 2016)

Well I'm trying to be different ha!

When you pop a real F1 from two wide stable lines you see true hybrid vigor. We dont see it in its real form often...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 17, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Well I'm trying to be different ha!
> 
> When you pop a real F1 from two wide stable lines you see true hybrid vigor. We dont see it in its real form often...


And we all appreciate it mate  

I agree, first time I grew blueberry back in the late 90's all the plants looked identical and grew so vigorously!


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 18, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> And we all appreciate it mate
> 
> I agree, first time I grew blueberry back in the late 90's all the plants looked identical and grew so vigorously!


Yeah those were the days lol now you get a ten pack with ten different phenos haha. Tony reminds of a person who cares about other things than the quick buck ! Your reputation will live on sir ! That in itself is something to be very proud of these days !! Great work. Even though I don't understand all the jargon with the crosses ( NIL) ?lol  you are doing it the right way !


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 18, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Yeah those were the days lol now you get a ten pack with ten different phenos haha. Tony reminds of a person who cares about other things than the quick buck ! Your reputation will live on sir ! That in itself is something to be very proud of these days !! Great work. Even though I don't understand all the jargon with the crosses you are doing it the right way


Agreed mate. I still have a few bb beans from back then too, going to get to them eventually and see what they have! 
You're right too, Tony's rep will live on strong...just like the force


----------



## digging (Sep 18, 2016)

I really don't understand the terminology of bx's vs f1's vs bxf1's. 

What can we look forward to in the bx3 vs bx2?

And when you finish the bx4, how different will the bx4 be to the bx3 ?

From a fan's perspective of what you are doing, will the bx4 be the big end prize, and how ultimately will the bx4 be in comparison to the GG#4 clone ?

Also each GB back cross you are creating, are you being successful in getting the stronger structure people desire the GG4 to have ?

Thanks.


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 18, 2016)

digging said:


> I really don't understand the terminology of bx's vs f1's vs bxf1's.
> 
> What can we look forward to in the bx3 vs bx2?
> 
> ...


Bx1 = f1 crossed back to one of its parents.
Bx1f1 = the first sibling cross of the Bx

Or this is at least my understanding of things...


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 18, 2016)

By the way 10 of the 14 tall Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 have roots, none of the 6 short GB clones have no roots as of yet...


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 18, 2016)

digging said:


> I really don't understand the terminology of bx's vs f1's vs bxf1's.
> 
> What can we look forward to in the bx3 vs bx2?
> 
> ...


That strain is 2 monster house strains crossed!! You cannot go wrong with any of them !


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 18, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> By the way 10 of the 14 tall Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 have roots, none of the 6 short GB clones have no roots as of yet...


That makes total sense oddly enough a true gg#4 roots fast 7 days religiously and I've heard that sour bubble is a 3 week rooter .


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 18, 2016)

digging said:


> I really don't understand the terminology of bx's vs f1's vs bxf1's.
> 
> What can we look forward to in the bx3 vs bx2?
> 
> ...


If you have time read back about the last 8 pages of this thread and Tony explains all of what you are asking .


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 18, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> That makes total sense oddly enough a true gg#4 roots fast 7 days religiously and I've heard that sour bubble is a 3 week rooter .


Yes, Sour Bubble can be a pita to clone for sure...


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 18, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Yes, Sour Bubble can be a pita to clone for sure...


It is crazy that trait passed off on both sides the glue and the bubble .


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 18, 2016)

I haven't given up on the short ones in the least, I bet they blow out roots in the next few days, I can feel them pushing...


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 18, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I haven't given up on the short ones in the least, I bet they blow out roots in the next few days, I can feel them pushing...


Heck yeah they will root . Just closer to 3 weeks like the sour bubble


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 18, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Heck yeah they will root . Just closer to 3 weeks like the sour bubble


I hang dry in my flower tent so I have close to 5 more days till I can use it anyways. The ones that have roots now will have more and will be ready to rock...


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 18, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I hang dry in my flower tent so I have close to 5 more days till I can use it anyways. The ones that have roots now will have more and will be ready to rock...


I have to find a place to hang mine now too. Thinking about using a old 4x4 tent I got in the attic ? I will be needing it soon.


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 18, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I have to find a place to hang mine now too. Thinking about using a old 4x4 tent I got in the attic ? I will be needing it soon.


I cut off all the fan leaves, turn off the tent intake and extraction fans and hang them in the tent with the door half unzipped for 6 to 7 days. The plants then get trimmed into branches and larger buds and placed in paper sacks for 2 to 3 more days. Then food grade black paint buckets with 62% bovida packets till I trimmed and place in Mason jars for long term storage...


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 18, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I cut off all the fan leaves, turn off the tent intake and extraction fans and hang them in the tent with the door half unzipped for 6 to 7 days. The plants then get trimmed into branches and larger buds and placed in paper sacks for 2 to 3 more days. Then food grade black paint buckets with 62% bovida packets till I trimmed and place in Mason jars for long term storage...


Food grade paint buckets ? 5 gallon ? Sounds like a good way


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 18, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Food grade paint buckets ? 5 gallon ? Sounds like a good way


I had about 30 black 2 gallon food grade black buckets that I never used on a different project to work great for curing untrimmed bud. The pile of discarded parts pays off once in a while...


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 19, 2016)

Fouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur Twennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnty

I am pleased to announce Tortured Beans will be teaming up with Karma G for a special limited release co-op under the Karma Squad label.

work work work work work...


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Sep 19, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Fouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur Twennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnty
> 
> I am pleased to announce Tortured Beans will be teaming up with Karma G for a special limited release co-op under the Karma Squad label.
> 
> work work work work work...


Sounds epic!


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 19, 2016)

You have no idea how pumped up I am, few years back I was like DUDE IM DOING A TEST RUN FOR KARMA G,,,


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 19, 2016)

Now I'm all DUDE IM DOING A PROJECT WITH KARMA G,,,,haha!

I guess it's like an athlete that gets drafted and gets to play with one of the guys he looked up too ha!

Pretty stoked. I been telling yall she is primed to outcross.
Now we get to see.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 20, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Now I'm all DUDE IM DOING A PROJECT WITH KARMA G,,,,haha!
> 
> I guess it's like an athlete that gets drafted and gets to play with one of the guys he looked up too ha!
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah Tony, that's freakin awesome! Can't wait to see what you guys work with...please put me at number 1 on your list to buy some


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Fuck yeah Tony, that's freakin awesome! Can't wait to see what you guys work with...please put me at number 1 on your list to buy some


I'm going to second that...


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 20, 2016)

If the guy that randomly pmed me at the mag about TH north indian reads this please contact me.


----------



## littlegiant (Sep 20, 2016)

Bummer! Looks like no GB or GB x DB clones for me this time around.
I think the problem might have been the clones were not young and tender when taken. Took them off bottom branch. Stems were a little too stiff.
Should have taken them from top young branches. Lesson learned.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 21, 2016)

littlegiant said:


> Bummer! Looks like no GB or GB x DB clones for me this time around.
> I think the problem might have been the clones were not young and tender when taken. Took them off bottom branch. Stems were a little too stiff.
> Should have taken them from top young branches. Lesson learned.


Oh nooooo!! Sorry to hear man


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 21, 2016)

Take cuts in flower, I always kick myself, seems like the ones I miss clones on turn out bad ass.

GG4 seeded mom on bottom versus Oti$ Gbub1 on top


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 21, 2016)

Started from the bottom now we're here.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 21, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Take cuts in flower, I always kick myself, seems like the ones I miss clones on turn out bad ass.
> 
> GG4 seeded mom on bottom versus Oti$ Gbub1 on top
> 
> View attachment 3786405 View attachment 3786408


Nice man!! They are very pretty girls


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 21, 2016)

That simple pic makes me happy.


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 21, 2016)

Bx2's... Does she look like her momma?


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 21, 2016)

Noyds bx2 starting flower...


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 22, 2016)

When's the last time you guys been to church?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 23, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> When's the last time you guys been to church?


About 30 years ago lol. Might have to go again to say thanks to the Lord for bringing so much dank ha ha


----------



## packrat007 (Sep 23, 2016)

I watched "hash church" on you tube awhile ago, does that count?


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 23, 2016)

Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 tall cultivar going into coco solo cup for a minute...


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 23, 2016)

Thats what is happening underneath when they are little and you think they are growing slow. That is why I suggest skip the up pots ad go right to final pot size when at all possible.
They will grow faster with more room, interestingly it makes them good for bonzai moms.


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 24, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Thats what is happening underneath when they are little and you think they are growing slow. That is why I suggest skip the up pots ad go right to final pot size when at all possible.
> They will grow faster with more room, interestingly it makes them good for bonzai moms.


I like those roots for that clone being in my bubble cloner for 12 days. 
I hear you on the bigger pot and not uppotting @tonygreen . I wish I had that option but space as it is at the moment has me in a tray for maybe a week then into 2.3 gallon pots of coco through flower... I'm thinking of running the best 9 clones of the tall pheno in bigger pots this round... still up in the air cause it looks like the GB short pheno is cutting roots soon...


----------



## littlegiant (Sep 24, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I like those roots for that clone being in my bubble cloner for 12 days.
> I hear you on the bigger pot and not uppotting @tonygreen . I wish I had that option but space as it is at the moment has me in a tray for maybe a week then into 2.3 gallon pots of coco through flower... I'm thinking of running the best 9 clones of the tall pheno in bigger pots this round... still up in the air cause it looks like the GB short pheno is cutting roots soon...


Really nice roots there! Think I better switch to a bubble cloner. What rooting solution are you using?


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 24, 2016)

littlegiant said:


> Really nice roots there! Think I better switch to a bubble cloner. What rooting solution are you using?


Thanks you, I don't use a solution in the bubble cloner. I use tap water till I have small roots or root buds then change out the tap water for RO and the nutrient mix I would give a plant in veg... I gave thought about trying clonex but have never really needed or got around to it. If I would have planed better and had more time I would have cloned in coco core solo cups and when I go that route I use a small amount of rooting hormone powder I have had since I stated (label is worn off)... 

Between 75° and 80° is where I find my best results cloning with most any method.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Sep 24, 2016)

@PerroVerde im still on standby hit up my other acct hope all is well


----------



## littlegiant (Sep 24, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Thanks you, I don't use a solution in the bubble cloner. I use tap water till I have small roots or root buds then change out the tap water for RO and the nutrient mix I would give a plant in veg... I gave thought about trying clonex but have never really needed or got around to it. If I would have planed better and had more time I would have cloned in coco core solo cups and when I go that route I use a small amount of rooting hormone powder I have had since I stated (label is worn off)...
> 
> Between 75° and 80° is where I find my best results cloning with most any method.


That works dam good. I will give it try on my Green Lotus coming up next. Thanks for the Info!


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 25, 2016)

littlegiant said:


> That works dam good. I will give it try on my Green Lotus coming up next. Thanks for the Info!


I was looking at that Green Lotus but decided to pop Jaws Green Crack x FPOG and some Bodhi Black Raspberry Goji x Wookie #15 while I'm flowering these Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1's...


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 25, 2016)

GLG will be dropping ID requirements soon for those interested to hear it.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 25, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> GLG will be dropping ID requirements soon for those interested to hear it.


Nice, only reason i have never ordered from there.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 26, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> GLG will be dropping ID requirements soon for those interested to hear it.


What do you mean by ID requirement? I didn't get carded, lol!


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 26, 2016)

I guess its all how you operate haha!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 26, 2016)

Damn, there goes another good bank, us people in Oz would never be able to show ample ID


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Damn, there goes another good bank, us people in Oz would never be able to show ample ID


Nah buddy, he had an ID requirement but he may be gettingg rid of it. Main reason i didn't make a purchase there


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Sep 27, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> GLG will be dropping ID requirements soon for those interested to hear it.


GLG is great.
They never had me show ID when I ordered...?


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 27, 2016)

Mr.Goodtimes said:


> GLG is great.
> They never had me show ID when I ordered...?


I have ordered from him 3 times . No ID ever required? But I am also in a legal state so that may be why? Get legal


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 27, 2016)

Mr.Goodtimes said:


> GLG is great.
> They never had me show ID when I ordered...?


I had to send in a scanned ID when I first ordered from GLG but that was a while ago and I live in a quasi legal state...


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Sep 27, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I have ordered from him 3 times . No ID ever required? But I am also in a legal state so that may be why? Get legal


I'm not legal and no ID...? 

Not that I'm complaining lol
I'd just black out everything but my birthday and send $ if he asked for it, but he hasn't thus far. 



On a related note just harvested GB bx1, sooooo frosty;


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Damn, there goes another good bank, us people in Oz would never be able to show ample ID


I also believe he had the ID requirement as a proof of age being over 21 since Michigan is a med state.


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 27, 2016)

Mr.Goodtimes said:


> I'm not legal and no ID...?
> 
> Not that I'm complaining lol
> I'd just black out everything but my birthday and send $ if he asked for it, but he hasn't thus far.
> ...


Very nice, what's the nose on her?


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 27, 2016)

Mr good times slippin one in! Looks like a fatty! That's why the shit says superior resin production! Outdoor?? 

Dude we need smoke reports. Everyone gets high and forgets lmao!

Bad lookin bitch!


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 27, 2016)

Mr.Goodtimes said:


> I'm not legal and no ID...?
> 
> Not that I'm complaining lol
> I'd just black out everything but my birthday and send $ if he asked for it, but he hasn't thus far.
> ...


Plant looks great!


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Sep 27, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Mr good times slippin one in! Looks like a fatty! That's why the shit says superior resin production! Outdoor??
> 
> Dude we need smoke reports. Everyone gets high and forgets lmao!
> 
> Bad lookin bitch!


Actually indoor, just took her outdoor for a pic without the hps or blurple light 

She's drying right now but I'll drop a smoke report when she's ready to inhale 
Smells like poopoo. In the best kinda way  I'm in love


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Sep 27, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Very nice, what's the nose on her?


Sorry, maybe idk the lingo. Nose?


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 27, 2016)

Mr.Goodtimes said:


> Sorry, maybe idk the lingo. Nose?


How dose she smell bro, you answered...  "poopoo. In the best kinda way" I know after handing the the Gorilla Bubble clones my hands smelled so strongly like ultra strong weed the rest of the day after multiple washes.... 


Mr.Goodtimes said:


> Actually indoor, just took her outdoor for a pic without the hps or blurple light
> 
> She's drying right now but I'll drop a smoke report when she's ready to inhale
> Smells like poopoo. In the best kinda way  I'm in love


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 27, 2016)

You mind if I grab that pic for the gb collabo album? Made my day ha! Should cure very nicely.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 27, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> You mind if I grab that pic for the gb collabo album? Made my day ha! Should cure very nicely.


Tony can you tell me about the killer queen relux x ice cream. Thanks


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Sep 27, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> You mind if I grab that pic for the gb collabo album? Made my day ha! Should cure very nicely.


It'd be an honor to be included


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 27, 2016)

No my pleasure! Look at the snowdrifts on the fans.... Wow.


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 27, 2016)

I'll dig up some notes on that kqrx icecream. I'll tell ya right off the bat the ice cream was the mom. I didn't have cards for the freebies and dbj made the label. I'll get the grow notes tonight and see if I can dig up pics.

I got all males out of my DG kqr but one girl that looked like rez c99 mom and the boy was her phenotypical twin. More later...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 27, 2016)

Mr.Goodtimes said:


> I'm not legal and no ID...?
> 
> Not that I'm complaining lol
> I'd just black out everything but my birthday and send $ if he asked for it, but he hasn't thus far.
> ...


Wooooah nice man  

As for the Id requirements, I remember sending the dank team my ID but not GLG. Ah well, I'm sure DBJ will still keep sending me beans lol.


----------



## packrat007 (Sep 27, 2016)

I never had to show any kind of ID when I signed up. I just skipped over that part, sent it in, and was good to go. Have placed several orders, and no problems. Now if we could only get the cheap shipping to Canada, like you guys get in the states. At least it includes a T-Shirt, I must have about 3- 4 of them now.


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 29, 2016)

_The KQR boy has an overpowering smell of fresh citrus, more orange than anything, should be interesting!

Day 42 Killer Queen Redux- funky rotten pineapple bombs of glory...

Here is an IC tester nug from 2 days ago...

Stuck to the glass. Sticky icky goodness. hand grenade pheno of IC.

Excited to see how this turns out! or maybe it's how the story begins...
_
Now both were done in 8 weeks, 9 tops. The IC was a s1 and I thnk Luke told us eventually it was a selection of white widow or some such.
I ran a few testers and they were real variable, some sweet some creamy some sour citrus, one flowered forever compared to the rest like 11 weeks.
All were frosty as hell and stacked colas for flowers off the top of my head I thought I had a pic somewhere but i cant find it.


----------



## tonygreen (Sep 30, 2016)

One of noyds glue leaners. When you find this pheno youll know structurally real quick. Lankier, More quick branchy, quick to alternate nodes, laterals shoot like crazy, well you know the story...


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 2, 2016)

Aridbuds glue leaner finishing up, nice outdoor finishing mid october looks like.


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 3, 2016)

I just put the 9 best glue leaning Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 clones in 2.3 gallon pots of Coco core. I'll post up a pic maybe tomorrow. I bent on them a bit to encourage root growth and branching, this cultivar will explode I'm guessing...


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Oct 3, 2016)

cant wait to get a hold of these genetics one day best thread iv had the pleasure of reading keep up the good work guys im learning heaps


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 3, 2016)

Here are the nine clones vegging out a a bit more before flower. I have always flowered in 1 gallon pots with Coco so we will see how this goes...


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Oct 3, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Dude we need smoke reports. Everyone gets high and forgets lmao!



https://www.rollitup.org/t/gorilla-bubble-bx1f1.922789/


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks Mr. G!!! You are the man! Ok to repost?!

Mr. PerroVerde, looks like you got a good eye for the phenos my friend.
At this stage of looking in that group I start to nitpick. Which ones hold less number of fingers and lowest leaf ratio (some are very low leaf), fastest to frost, best resin stacker, are all good keys to look for.

That looks like a really fine group. Ya they are gonna explode.


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 3, 2016)

Oh yeah bottom front left. I look for the ones that show 1 small petiole leaf set early on, that trends to none sometimes later. Idk if it is possible but I would like to lock in 5 fingers, they usually go 5-7 but with lots of calcium and long veg there is phenos that will throw 7+, 9 etc. 
Once I get a second gg4 bx4 line to start the recombinant inbred line I will be going forward with filial selections and not back to the clone so I will be able to start locking in little things as I work to lock in the genome 100%

And keep and eye out for double branches from one node!


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 3, 2016)

Couple more of Arids shes just chillin like yeah...


----------



## digging (Oct 3, 2016)

Tony, the more I read what you are breeding into your Gorilla Bubble the more impressed I am !!!!!!

I predict that with the release of your BX4 seeds, they will be the most sought after seeds of 2017.

Keep up the amazing work Tony.


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Oct 3, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Thanks Mr. G!!! You are the man! Ok to repost?!


Yessir  of course


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks man, I appreciate ya taking a gamble on my gear!

Seems like ya like extracts a lot, if ya get a chance smoke a nice fatty. You get a nice little experience as she goes from the head to the body, second half of the J is the killer!
To me its like a little mini journey. You are going to love smell that when the cure gets on her good!
I agree a nice espresso in the morning with some GB is like wine and cheese!

Keep em coming guys!


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 3, 2016)

Yo Digging, thanks for the props. Im gonna drop the bx4 for cheap and lots of em. The bx3 I listed higher because there is only those few packs. I dont anticipate going back.
This is kinda my first magnum opus besides my kids ha!

I got some other surprises coming too.


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 3, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Thanks Mr. G!!! You are the man! Ok to repost?!
> 
> Mr. PerroVerde, looks like you got a good eye for the phenos my friend.
> At this stage of looking in that group I start to nitpick. Which ones hold less number of fingers and lowest leaf ratio (some are very low leaf), fastest to frost, best resin stacker, are all good keys to look for.
> ...


Thank you @tonygreen , I appreciate the kind words. I would have combined my short and tall cultivars this round of flowering but the short cultivar is taking a while to start growing unlike the tall cultivar that's taking off. To run the short I will need to try cuts in Coco solo cups, most every sour Bubble Dom cross hates coming back from the bubble cloner but dosnt mind coco core so much...


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 4, 2016)

Yep and I think the big issue is calcium, sour b is such a hog. So easy to get hollow stems.
Load em up on a calcium foliar a few days before takin cuts helps alot as well as more in veg in general! Calcium is essential for root gowth.
Separate your cal and mag and itll be easier to dial em in.

Once them little ones get past the teen years they grow pretty good though.


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 4, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Yep and I think the big issue is calcium, sour b is such a hog. So easy to get hollow stems.
> Load em up on a calcium foliar a few days before takin cuts helps alot as well as more in veg in general! Calcium is essential for root gowth.
> Separate your cal and mag and itll be easier to dial em in.
> 
> Once them little ones get past the teen years they grow pretty good though.


Excellent advice @tonygreen ! I feed a ton of calcium but a foliar before taking cuts is something I haven't done in a while. Being an immobile element a foliar feeding would work great...


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 4, 2016)

Yo Foothillfarming put me up on this check it out...






You can find it online.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 4, 2016)

It's only gunna be up and up for you Tony! Massive props bro, I'm stoked to have got some BB GB and GBbx1f1 for my future garden! Really keen to work with them. Going to put a couple of the BBGB outside this year


----------



## uNF DC (Oct 4, 2016)

Baby bx2s! (Except bottom left)


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 4, 2016)

O man they are going to blow up in those buckets.


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 5, 2016)

Well I officially got banned from the mag so does that make me a legit riu'er now?


----------



## ralfee (Oct 5, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Well I officially got banned from the mag so does that make me a legit riu'er now?


That sucks dude, why?


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 5, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Well I officially got banned from the mag so does that make me a legit riu'er now?


I think that status was achieved far before "the ban" haha


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 5, 2016)

Eh probably because of my mouth. some dude was like line up bitch whos next and I said your mom. Couldnt help it lol...Off topic posting.
30 piece hot and spicy. Whatever.


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 5, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Eh probably because of my mouth. some dude was like line up bitch whos next and I said your mom. Couldnt help it lol...Off topic posting.
> 30 piece hot and spicy. Whatever.


Hahaha that has been my answer several times on here lmfao ! Get em bro !


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 5, 2016)

The rooting powder from home depot works good ass hell FYI. roots in 5 days. Wow. 
Different chemical than is what in most grow shops...


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 5, 2016)

They really banned you for someone mentioning great lakes... all the help you've done for that site that's just fucked up man. Kinda glad I switched to riu a while ago I never left. People are great over here.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 5, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Well I officially got banned from the mag so does that make me a legit riu'er now?


Is that for the BG thread?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 6, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Well I officially got banned from the mag so does that make me a legit riu'er now?


Dude, you always have been and always will be a legit riu'er! RIU 4 EVA HA HA HA. 

I can't believe they banned you for mentioning GLG, that's just horseshit


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 6, 2016)

pretty sure the bg thread yup, whatever, if someone dont like you in their house you dont argue I reckon.

This thing of noyds gotta be stinking...


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 6, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> pretty sure the bg thread yup, whatever, if someone dont like you in their house you dont argue I reckon.
> 
> This thing of noyds gotta be stinking...
> 
> View attachment 3798125


Who wants to post on a censored forum anyway, the place is a joke

Stick with RIU, this time next year you'll be a millionaire mr T


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 6, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> The rooting powder from home depot works good ass hell FYI. roots in 5 days. Wow.
> Different chemical than is what in most grow shops...


What is it called if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## flamethrower1 (Oct 6, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> What is it called if you don't mind me asking ?


That is kind of curious, I have been using something called Root Boost that I picked up from a local store called Fleet Farm.
I have even been putting a half of teaspoon right in the water of my cloner, fastest roots I have ever had to date.
Works well with Rapid Rotter cubes also.
I have yet to have one not root since I started using it.


----------



## booms111 (Oct 6, 2016)

Just started 11 GB BX1 x BX1's that were gifted to me. What exactly should i call them BXf1? Pretty excited about these beans. Setting up a test room just for these.

Edit: sorry i ment Gorilla Bubbles not Sour Bubbles


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 6, 2016)

flamethrower1 said:


> That is kind of curious, I have been using something called Root Boost that I picked up from a local store called Fleet Farm.
> I have even been putting a half of teaspoon right in the water of my cloner, fastest roots I have ever had to date.
> Works well with Rapid Rotter cubes also.
> I have yet to have one not root since I started using it.


Yeah rapid rooters are near 100% for me too. Makes cloning much easier for me. I had terrible luck with cloners


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 6, 2016)

Pretty sure its just called bonide "rooting powder" 5 bucks, it has IBA.

Ya them bx1 x bx1 id call a bx1f1.

Have bx4 and bx3f1's ready for the spring before planting season.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 7, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Pretty sure its just called bonide "rooting powder" 5 bucks, it has IBA.
> 
> Ya them bx1 x bx1 id call a bx1f1.
> 
> Have bx4 and bx3f1's ready for the spring before planting season.


That white powder stuff from Home Depot was the first i used and it works good.


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 7, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Pretty sure its just called bonide "rooting powder" 5 bucks, it has IBA.
> 
> Ya them bx1 x bx1 id call a bx1f1.
> 
> Have bx4 and bx3f1's ready for the spring before planting season.


Thanks Tony  I appreciate the info


----------



## flamethrower1 (Oct 7, 2016)

The stuff that I have is made by a company called GardenTech also has IBA


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 7, 2016)

Fuck em Tony all you've contributed and that's the thanks you get. Place is good for info but I stay over here more than anywhere just much better vibe. I'm glad your over here anyways love the info you bring about everything


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 7, 2016)

Ya it's fine, they made their decision, im not gonna argue about somebody asking me to leave their house!


----------



## flamethrower1 (Oct 7, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Ya it's fine, they made their decision, im not gonna argue about somebody asking me to leave their house!


What is this all about?
Must be missing something


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 8, 2016)

Skip told windy i spread HATE, in caps too LOL.... 

I'm not going back, I won't ask for the ban to be lifted or reduced or alts or any of that crap.


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 8, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Skip told windy i spread HATE, in caps too LOL....
> 
> I'm not going back, I won't ask for the ban to be lifted or reduced or alts or any of that crap.


What a TWAT... Lol why folks get their shorts in a bunch over things typed out over the net. Your good here @tonygreen , we have love for you...


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 8, 2016)

Onward and upward. Nothing I can say about o boy that ain't been said a hundred times before by people bigger and better than me.


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 9, 2016)

Here are the 9 Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 clones 5 days after trans plant. A few more days and I'll flip to flower. They are blowing roots out the bottoms of the pots already...


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 9, 2016)

Laughable, they've unsticked your thread T
Your next on my list after subcool and vaderog


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 9, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Laughable, they've unsticked your thread T
> Your next on my list after subcool and vaderog


Damn really how childish is that fareal. May not be there anymore but that thread is def worth the sticky for anyone wanting something on one the best GG4 BX out there. Yea I def won't be spending much time over there anymore not that I did too much but def not anymore


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 9, 2016)

Looks almost like a room of glue perro! From seed!


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 9, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Looks almost like a room of glue perro! From seed!


Thank you @tonygreen , I hope to do her justice. I'm cutting back the nutes a bit starting to get the slightest leaf claw. I'm not sure how much these girls will stretch so I do want to play it on the safe side while still pulling some weight...


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 9, 2016)

I remember talking with BOG back in the day and him telling me a 14" tall Sour Bubble clone to yield and ounce...


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 10, 2016)

Theyll beat that that room is gonna explode dude lol.

Got my NYCO x (SFV x CHEM D) male selected. He is solid, showed some fasciaton after topping on one branch but none of the cuts have done it. No intersex expression even with root manipulation stress.
Seems to be stress related. Grapefruit/citrus diesel and an apparent obvious tendency to redden up. 
Ill grab some pics once he heals up from my stressin him out lol....

NYCO was from Dr. P., the sfv x chem d was from GRS and that cross was made by loudog and gifted to me. Looking great so far!


----------



## chris1016 (Oct 10, 2016)

bx2 vegging

(plant layout)

back of the photo
1-2
3-4​front of photo






1 & 2 showing very similar traits and growth patterns. both were topped for the first time three or 4 days ago.











3 is the runt of the bunch thus far. could just be a sour bubble leaner as those I am told are slow growers. has yet to be topped.







4 is the biggest and looking great. has been topped twice and responds quickly with new growth.






hoping 4 is a girl because i am really liking its structure


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 10, 2016)

Glad I found this.

Sorry for the bs.

I dont get much convo over there anyways.


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 10, 2016)

Big one looks great gaines, hope its a girl, plenty to take cuts off!

Yo Shishka nice to see ya dude.


----------



## chris1016 (Oct 10, 2016)

anybody know if you can take a fresh unrooted cut and throw it in a solo cup with water and put it under 12/12 light cycle to test the sex? will the cutting die before it reveals? I have had cuttings sit in a solo cup with only water for just over a week and they survived but were not super stoked on that treatment not ideal obviously, lol.

would save me a week or two if i could determine the sex without having to root the damn clone first only to chuck it once it gives me the info i want.


----------



## chris1016 (Oct 10, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Big one looks great gaines, hope its a girl, plenty to take cuts off!


happy to know a second location where i could probably find you after the debacle at the other place


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 10, 2016)

chris1016 said:


> anybody know if you can take a fresh unrooted cut and throw it in a solo cup with water and put it under 12/12 light cycle to test the sex? will the cutting die before it reveals? I have had cuttings sit in a solo cup with only water for just over a week and they survived but were not super stoked on that treatment not ideal obviously, lol.
> 
> would save me a week or two if i could determine the sex without having to root the damn clone first only to chuck it once it gives me the info i want.


I have flowered un-rooted clones in both soil and calcined clay and it takes about an extra week or two to show sex. You don't really save any time and being the clone is so small it won't yield much but it does work. I've never tried just a glass of water tho. As long as you change the water out I'd imagine it could work. It would partly depend on the vigor or the strain I'd imagine. Give it a try and report your results.


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 10, 2016)

@tonygreen you mentioned plans to make an orange gorilla bubble, is that still in the works? I love sweet and fruity strains lol


----------



## chris1016 (Oct 10, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> I have flowered un-rooted clones in both soil and calcined clay and it takes about an extra week or two to show sex. You don't really save any time and being the clone is so small it won't yield much but it does work. I've never tried just a glass of water tho. As long as you change the water out I'd imagine it could work. It would partly depend on the vigor or the strain I'd imagine. Give it a try and report your results.


thanks for the info. yeah i would just use this as a tool to tell if a mother plant is a mother and not a father then i would throw out the unrooted cutting after it showed the sex. if it was male i could get rid of the whole plant but if its female i could take additional cuttings and root them in preparation for flower while leaving the mother to continue vegging for future cuttings. not that big of a deal but may try it for shits and grins


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 10, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @tonygreen you mentioned plans to make an orange gorilla bubble, is that still in the works? I love sweet and fruity strains lol


_Got my NYCO x (SFV x CHEM D) male selected. He is solid, showed some fasciaton after topping on one branch but none of the cuts have done it. No intersex expression even with root manipulation stress.
Seems to be stress related. Grapefruit/citrus diesel and an apparent obvious tendency to redden up. 
Ill grab some pics once he heals up from my stressin him out lol....

NYCO was from Dr. P., the sfv x chem d was from GRS and that cross was made by loudog and gifted to me. Looking great so far!_

Christmas time if all goes well! These are looking to be spectacular. Probably have some freebie packs to go out as testers then I can run em and show em off in time for 4-20-17 then release full packs.
I know what I am looking for will be in there but rather do it right! When I show off the Gorilla Dubble they are gonna end up goin fast ha!

Also got a straight up sharp LIME peel Sour Dubb S2 that is gonna meet the GB BX3 male selection for Lime Gorilla Bubble.
Gonna be insanity! She dont like to clone easy though! The outcross should be sick with two inbred lines meeting....

The NYCO x'er male is also going to meet another very special lady from the secret project muahahahaha.

Sometime after the first of the year I'll start to show off the stuff coming up for next springs 4-20.
Be some bad ass freebies for Christmas if all goes well.

Hopefully Loudog keeps working that nyco cross down the line, I think there is some sick colors in there. Im just gonna use the male for these outcrosses, that one is his baby!


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 10, 2016)

Sounds great Tony!! I'm sure I'm not the only one who is excited for your next release lol


----------



## LouDog420 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey brother, figured I'd reach out since I saw they dropped the hammer... 

Good vibes!

Glad you found a male to your liking... Will be doing lots of work with those lines for sure 

As for as an orange gb, best way imo is hit the gb pollen straight to the nyco... Terps for days... Candy orange coating your mouth... Nyco can be a bit loose, so gb would no doubt tighten her up... That was the intention with the ecsd x sfv/chem pollen (yes there's ecsd in there too!) 

Can certainly be arranged...

I'll be lurking in the meantime... Hit me whenever amigo


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 10, 2016)

They seem to want to redden up Lou we'll see! Glad ya tracked me down.
Struck out on the single pack Chimera put out of ae77 s1 of cali o, the dutch passion fems had no orange... Etc.
Getting a nice real citrusy grapefruit smooth fuel off the stem rubs. This dude was stinking like that before he showed sex deffo the loud one of the group.

Ill grab some pics once i get em freshened up, short on P and calcium from my torture heh.


----------



## LouDog420 (Oct 10, 2016)

Stem rub on this line tells all the tales... Reckon you got yourself one that makes the sniffer go wild, I'm sure he will cross in real nice 

Color is from the nyco for sure...


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 10, 2016)

Ya man he makes the nose twitch and a smile curl the lip. GB taking on terp profiles really really well in the outcrosses, hoping it comes through how I imagine if not I'm sure it would be in the F2's for a good % of em, same with the color, although GB has some recessive purples we've seen too that could express well with a nudge from the dude. You guys wont wannna miss the freebie round of em!

Had one really weird one pop out too smelling like garlic and onions, unrefined salad type plant, was guessin it was a chem throwback, looked like a dinosaur plant ha!

Everyone likes an orange in the stocking eh? 

Talk about a sniffer twitcher? The S Dubb S2 I got from hammherhead smells like you peeled a lime with your teeth and you get that dry ass peel taste.
It's like the lime sour bubble I always wanted to find, the fact it is in s2 form means good math in her meeting with the bx3 male!!! A truly awesome gift from him!

All of em are beat the fuck up from me stress testing but healing up quick, pics of the new stuff soon enough guys.

Was planning on the GB female x the male. Seen alot of reports of Agent orange males expressing well in outcrosses. But also got a couple females im watching for the right smells, if one matches the boy ill do the bx3 male x the female too, keep options open that way.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm loving the sounds of this brother, you got my mouth watering. If I've moved house or am in a situation to test, I'd be stoked to help out mate  
Keep up the discussions, I'm enjoying it!! Welcome @LouDog420 great to have you here too


----------



## durbanblue (Oct 11, 2016)

Wow I better start saving cash, those sound awesome.


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 12, 2016)

Interesting bits, you can see the red starting to pump through and starting to tinge the first flowers...


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 12, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Interesting bits, you can see the red starting to pump through and starting to tinge the first flowers...
> 
> View attachment 3802813 View attachment 3802814 View attachment 3802815


That looks great @tonygreen ! I feel your right about the bump in color from the male. That dude there is oozing color for sure... 

I started my Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 tall cultivar tonight on 12/12 so here we go... 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-first-cxb-3590-run.896621/page-24#post-13033132


----------



## 3rdcoaster (Oct 13, 2016)

@chris1016  Quote...anybody know if you can take a fresh unrooted cut and throw it in a solo cup with water and put it under 12/12 light cycle to test the sex? will the cutting die before it reveals? I have had cuttings sit in a solo cup with only water for just over a week and they survived but were not super stoked on that treatment not ideal obviously, lol.

would save me a week or two if i could determine the sex without having to root the damn clone first only to chuck it once it gives me the info i want.....quote


Flowering a cutting to check for sex, in glass of water, is done all the time. The cuttings show sex in a week or so, its handy to have a loop to get a close look. The cuts often show nubs or start throwing roots, but will need some reveg time if your going to grow them out.

Give it a shot and see for yourself.


----------



## chris1016 (Oct 13, 2016)

> Flowering a cutting to check for sex, in glass of water, is done all the time. The cuttings show sex in a week or so, its handy to have a loop to get a close look. The cuts often show nubs or start throwing roots, but will need some reveg time if your going to grow them out.
> 
> Give it a shot and see for yourself.


thanks for the heads up. I threw a cutting in some water and into my flower room a couple days ago to try it. Will report back in a week but this would definitely be a helpful tool to sex "mother" plants before i root a bunch of clones that turn out to be male.


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 14, 2016)

Thats a great method when doing bushes or trees indoors if you have an undetermined plant or longer veg time planned. I get nervous when I see em go for straight trees before sexing.

Also fucking up your roots is the easiest test in the first few weeks of flower for intersex expression. Back in the day that was the old way to make fem beans.
Just pull em out the pots and fuck the roots up with a few good squeezes heh, then a little trim or drought/low water and any that are easy to intersex will deffo show.

All my selections get that step. When I get the other bx4 line I need to do the RIL and start doing full sib matings I will step up testing even more. Right now the bx is just dealing with the one set of triggers from the gg4 clone, as long as I don't make a bad selection the bx lines should not be more hermie prone than the clone. We saw a little bit sneak up in those F3's. I am glad I am running the lines every which way so I know to be extremely careful testing when the RIL work starts whenever that is ha!


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 15, 2016)

Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 blowing up and branching out like crazy. These girls really like the larger pots, tonygreen ain't telling no stories there...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 15, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 blowing up and branching out like crazy. These girls really like the larger pots, tonygreen ain't telling no stories there...
> View attachment 3805341


Looking fantastic mate  
Love the cob setup too, did you make them yourself?? I'm thinking of making one myself in the next year or so but have no idea how to do it ha ha


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 15, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Looking fantastic mate
> Love the cob setup too, did you make them yourself?? I'm thinking of making one myself in the next year or so but have no idea how to do it ha ha


Thank you brother! Yes I did build it myself after reading up its piss simple to diy. There are kits now that make it even easier. Cutter is down under and has one of the best kits going... 
https://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut2900


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 15, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Thank you brother! Yes I did build it myself after reading up its piss simple to diy. There are kits now that make it even easier. Cutter is down under and has one of the best kits going...
> https://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut2900


That's awesome man, looks very cool. 
Cheers for the link too, didnt realise it was an Aussie company...even better for me lol.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 15, 2016)

mod james can we get this stickied 4 T


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 15, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> mod james can we get this stickied 4 T


Is James a mod is he? That's awesome ha ha


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 16, 2016)

Hahaha naw no mod duties for me lol


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 16, 2016)

*Christmas* will be all about the mouth watering exploding flavors to brighten up the winter. Each mother is a hand picked, torture tested ridiculous terpene explosion in her own right.
Packs and freebies for all so you can grab something that catches yer eye the most or something you've been thinking about getting and also grab some excellent freebie packs to boot for your second fav's. Or double em up! Each line will be inbred in the future but this will be the chance to get them as F1's. Every mother is inbred and ready to out cross to produce supreme F1's.

_The selected NYCO x'er male x

Sour Dubb s2 (crazy amazing lime pheno)

SSSDH s2 ( OJD cut s1 x OJD cut s1)

Gorilla Bubble BX3 (supreme selection)_


Plenty of pics to come guys.


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 17, 2016)

Rough sketches coming on from the artist. All rough to brainstorm ideas off of.
Here is the first one...
I like the fuck you attitude this character has but to me, more feminization less androgynous and less clothes, (IE: like garters instead of jeans). Should she be smoking a lil somethin??

Any ideas and feedback appreciated!


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 17, 2016)

Just thinking out loud here... The whip suggests dominatrix or torture but the clothes say 80's punk. I'd suggest leather instead of garters. And yes more feminine, with the short hair and glasses that could be a pic of David Bowie lol. Maybe a braid or pony tail over the shoulder. Overall I like the pic just offering suggestions


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 17, 2016)

ya im with ya thats what im lookin for, shes sendin me stuff to look at for feedback so this is what we need.


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 17, 2016)

A straw cowboy hat, Daisie Duke cut offs and something to smoke, but I'm in the southwest born and raised. Those girls will rock your world and keep coming back if not just for the world class smoke...


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 17, 2016)

Nothing wrong with those! 3 weeks or so from rooted clone.
1 pound gypsum per cubic foot of medium...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm with @ShyGuru love the idea of torture/dominatrix but the clothes don't say that. Some leathers maybe stilleto's, I dunno, I'm not an artist lol. @PerroVerde holy crap, would love to be in a sandwich with those hunnies...hubba hubba!!



tonygreen said:


> Nothing wrong with those! 3 weeks or so from rooted clone.
> 1 pound gypsum per cubic foot of medium...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807753


1lb per cubic foot, wow that's heaps of calcium...you reckon they need that much Tony? Interesting


----------



## littlegiant (Oct 18, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Rough sketches coming on from the artist. All rough to brainstorm ideas off of.
> Here is the first one...
> I like the fuck you attitude this character has but to me, more feminization less androgynous and less clothes, (IE: like garters instead of jeans). Should she be smoking a lil somethin??
> 
> ...


No way dude!! That looks like Justin Bieber trying to look cool . The pic does look better then him though but !!!
I suggest replacing Justin with some super sexy hot big breasted chic with large nips protruding out from a super skimpy tight leather outfit with a whip in one hand and a giant blunt in the other.


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 18, 2016)

Sent her a bunch of feedback from my trusted partners and sources. The general consensus is been summed up as: sexy as fuck in a traditional feminine way but not trashy to where women will think its disgusting.

I really like the attitude the first sketch gives off but though she can put some feeling into her work for sure.
We'll see what time brings.

The bieb! ha! Do you think bieber is trying to look like bowie?


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 18, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I'm with @ShyGuru love the idea of torture/dominatrix but the clothes don't say that. Some leathers maybe stilleto's, I dunno, I'm not an artist lol. @PerroVerde holy crap, would love to be in a sandwich with those hunnies...hubba hubba!!
> 
> 
> 
> 1lb per cubic foot, wow that's heaps of calcium...you reckon they need that much Tony? Interesting


You know what, an agronomist was helping me understand soil before I got the boot over there.
I have never seen my gg4 grow as dense, tighter nodes, faster growth, all pith no hollow stems anywhere and the reddish streaks or staining are mostly non existant.
We'll see how the final yield is but to me looks like its right on point! 

In short I do think they need it!!! Apparently you cant push K without enough calcium... We already knew they were hogs, now understanding just how much...

I have not had any issues I have had in the past where I had to go to foliars or bicarbnate cal, lets see how they handle the stretch in a bit... That is where my plants usually struggled with the cal def and sort of downhill spiraled it from there...

Also not needed no epsom salt or anything but water so far... Interestingly enough 1 tsp epsom per gallon gives me a 1.2 ec,,, I added that to a tsp of maxi before... no wonder I fried my shit and killed my roots.

IDK how I was getting one pounders the way I destroyed my roots... this shit should be interesting...


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 18, 2016)

Thats 3 weeks a few days from rooted clone...


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 19, 2016)

First week in flowering the Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 glue leaning cultivar. These girls are happy healthy plants and that always make my day a good one...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 19, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> You know what, an agronomist was helping me understand soil before I got the boot over there.
> I have never seen my gg4 grow as dense, tighter nodes, faster growth, all pith no hollow stems anywhere and the reddish streaks or staining are mostly non existant.
> We'll see how the final yield is but to me looks like its right on point!
> 
> ...


Sounds very interesting Tony! I make all my own soils as well as I've got a fair bit of chemistry background being a marine scientist. I firmly believe it comes down to letting the soil break down with the additives in it. The main things I add are worm castings (which has a LOT of banana skins blended down and egg shells). Once these are finely broken down, the castings are ready to add. Only other amendments I use are alfalfa meal, kelp meal, some dolomite lime (at least 4-6 mths prior to use) and azomite (in really small doses). I generally don't have to use epsom salts or potash throughout the grow! Potassium is a very essential nutrient for flower structure and flavour whereas calcium is required to 'attach' to the cations and help plants process the nutrients!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 19, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> First week in flowering the Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 glue leaning cultivar. These girls are happy healthy plants and that always make my day a good one...
> View attachment 3808632 View attachment 3808631


Looking beautiful champion


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Looking beautiful champion


Thank you brother, that's just 9 days from the last group shot. The trimming of the undergrowth seemed to bump their growth up a notch just like @tonygreen said about topping them. I'm not a fan of topping but if I can get same results trimming the small stuff off the lowers I'm sold...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 19, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Thank you brother, that's just 9 days from the last group shot. The trimming of the undergrowth seemed to bump their growth up a notch just like @tonygreen said about topping them. I'm not a fan of topping but if I can get same results trimming the small stuff off the lowers I'm sold...


Well as long as you take Tony's advice, I reckon you're sweet! I'm looking forward to seeing these girls bulk mate


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Well as long as you take Tony's advice, I reckon you're sweet! I'm looking forward to seeing these girls bulk mate


You and I both brother! These girls are priming to pop big and juicy...


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 19, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Nothing wrong with those! 3 weeks or so from rooted clone.
> 1 pound gypsum per cubic foot of medium...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807753


Is that all you added to the medium ?


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 19, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> You know what, an agronomist was helping me understand soil before I got the boot over there.
> I have never seen my gg4 grow as dense, tighter nodes, faster growth, all pith no hollow stems anywhere and the reddish streaks or staining are mostly non existant.
> We'll see how the final yield is but to me looks like its right on point!
> 
> ...


I will have to see how well they do in coco and fed a run to waste with the Lucas formula and liquid Cal-Mag.
I'll be planting your beans in the next couple of days with some other breeders seeds. I plan to take you up on your offer to breed, with your creations.


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 19, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> You and I both brother! These girls are priming to pop big and juicy...


I'm super stoked to see a full tray of gorilla bubble


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 19, 2016)

The Blue GB is dang near sold out. People were asleep on em for awhile but it looks like word got out heh.
I will make bx2, bx1f1 and f2s start of the year when I get room to do selections to restock em.

Here is one of smokin joes...

  On 10/12/2016 at 7:27 PM, tonygreen said:

_
Smells dude? You gettin any of the sweet/sour blues on her? Mine would stick to your arm smell wise if ya brushed against em at that point.

Lingering type of smell that stuck to ya. hard to tell if its a pine cone top or done top flower formation on her._

*Sweet n sour you say? Uhhhh yeah you could say that. Sweet berries and sour as hell. Almost a menthol type sour burn on the nose hairs *


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 19, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Is that all you added to the medium ?


nah it was one of the organic mixes i forget which one but with the gypsum ammendment added. Basically though if you use foxfarm happy frog drop the dolomite lime.

Medium a mix of perlite, happy frog, dr earth pot of gold, castings and coco. With LC recipe 1 slightly modified, dropping the dolomite lime (happy frog has it already now) and adding heaps of gypsum too.


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 19, 2016)

Yo pero that shit is gonna blow up man!


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 19, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I will have to see how well they do in coco and fed a run to waste with the Lucas formula and liquid Cal-Mag.
> I'll be planting your beans in the next couple of days with some other breeders seeds. I plan to take you up on your offer to breed, with your creations.


Sweet! If ya can down the line show off your creations n here man! Supreme F1's on all of my outcrosses... She takes on terp profiles really well and lets them shine and adds structure and resin production as well as density to flowers. Good on ya!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 19, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> The Blue GB is dang near sold out. People were asleep on em for awhile but it looks like word got out heh.
> I will make bx2, bx1f1 and f2s start of the year when I get room to do selections to restock em.
> 
> Here is one of smokin joes...
> ...


Soooo glad I jumped on a pack of these!! You can really see the blueberry in her, love it


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 19, 2016)

Ya buddy! Gonna just put it in queue and do it right when I have proper space, no sense rushing things.


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 19, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Yo pero that shit is gonna blow up man!


Thank you brother, looking forward to her doing so...


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 20, 2016)

The stem rub on these girls so far in flower is sour, skunky, sharp mountain dew soda without the sweet. I know it's early on but I'm happy to post up what I'm seeing and smelling...


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 20, 2016)

Latest revision, the bieb is out...


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 20, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Sweet! If ya can down the line show off your creations n here man! Supreme F1's on all of my outcrosses... She takes on terp profiles really well and lets them shine and adds structure and resin production as well as density to flowers. Good on ya!


Thank you for your hard work! 
Even though, I haven't grown them out, I have some killer crosses in mind. 

I will be starting a grow journal here at RIU any day now I just need to get my head into it.


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 21, 2016)

I started my first grow journal here today, which features 3 of your offerings. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-4000-watt-gorilla-bubble-locktite-501st-og-twizzler-clementinextripoli-wickedxlocktite-grow.924484/
I hope everyone here checks it out and feel free to comment.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 21, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Latest revision, the bieb is out...
> 
> View attachment 3809902


Looking better mate


----------



## johny22 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hey tony hows the gbx3? compared to the gbx2? Yield, potentcy


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 22, 2016)

None of that is affected negatively by the inbreeding. You will have a higher chance for homozygous alleles in the later generations. I think a better chance for a pheno that beats the parents with every successive generation so far.


----------



## johny22 (Oct 22, 2016)

Tony do ship to austalia??


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 22, 2016)

johny22 said:


> Tony do ship to austalia??


Great Lakes Genetics dose... 
https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com


----------



## johny22 (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks this makes me happy


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 23, 2016)

johny22 said:


> Tony do ship to austalia??


Yeah as @PerroVerde said, GLG ship to Oz. DBJ is very easy to deal with, may take a little while to get them but they will arrive. You'll get some sick Bad Dog freebies too  
It's $30US for postage though and he only takes cash just FYI.


----------



## johny22 (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the quick reply's


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 23, 2016)

12 days of 12/12 so far with the Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1, at two weeks I'm flipping to 13.5/10.5 using the far red 730nm for nyt nyt and the 660nm for wake up and all day flower induction. Got to love the Emerson effect...


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 24, 2016)

Anyone else notice the double serrations on this cultivar?  
https://www.rollitup.org/t/double-serrated-leaves-strain.624776/


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 24, 2016)

Good eye sir!


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 25, 2016)

Copy/pasta from the lab.

Greetings, tonygreen, fellow forum readers.



*Gorilla Bubble BX2*

*Date: Grew late June- Oct4 outdoors, maximum sun.
Strain: GORILLA BUBBLE BX2 Pheno: Glue leaning.
Breeder: TonyGreen's Tortured Beans
Grower: aridbud/afterthought autos*



1. Visual Appeal: 9 Excellent.
2. Visible Trichomes: 10 Trichomes thickly covered
3. Use an X to indicate the colors that are present in the trichome heads under magnification or list the percentages of each color for a more precise report. Clear ~~!> ~20% Cloudy ~60% <~~~> Amber ~20%
4. Mark with X the colors that are present in the buds: color analysis.
*Light Green [X ] Gold [ X]* *Grey/Silver [ X]* *Rust [X ] *
5. Bud density: Dense nuggets, easy to manicure, multibranched with a few inches between bud sites. Cola was 13+"
6. Apply to the aroma of freshly broken bud. [9 ]
[ X] Berry [ X] Pepper [X ] Fruit [ X] Cedar [X ] Spice

7. Aroma [9 ] Sweet, peppery, balanced essence, not overpowering, but light fragrance/oils (listed above)
8. Seed content [10] No seeds, no hermy issues. Rock solid female!!!
9. Weeks cured [6 days at indoor humidity ~17-25% ], then jarred, opening every 3 days for 20 minutes. Still curing, not fast cure.
THE SMOKE
1. Water pipe (bong-bubbler) . TWO tokes spaced ~3-4 minutes apart. Sedate, happy, thoughts scattered, definitely pain reducing (after 2--30 minutes), nice glow feeling.
2. The taste (all equal tasting for most part. Berry & faint Diesel more prominent, then came (see below).
Berry [X ] Floral [ X] Fruit[X ] Petroleum[X] Pine [X ] Nutmeg [X (after taste hint spice). Pleasant smooth draw/exhale. YAY 10! for that!

Definitely a keeper and very impressed!!! I set high standard and only 2 other strains (one in Zandvoort, NL, one home grown) that were absolute 10's!!! There's nothing to improve tony - it's an outstanding strain in all facets. Gorilla Bubble BX2 for the "Glue leaner scores definitely 9.7!!!" pheno- exquisite!



My palate gravitates towards bubble, fruit yet love others too, so was excited to grow the strain. NL, Hazes, JH, Sweet Tooth are my rotation strain jar. Only tried GG#$ in CO for comparison.



To me, BEST of both worlds, the Gorilla Bubble!!



Excellent genetics, tony!



ab

_afterthought autos_


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 25, 2016)

Shout out to aridbud for taking time to run her during a busy breeding season in his own work. Means a lot to me coming from another breeder with your solid rep and years in the field.


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 25, 2016)

little tease for you Perro!

In other exciting news the long distance got to my woman and she cracked. Dropped an EMP and shut the internet off. Gorilla tactics! Cold war ensues ....

These pics ain't gonna sell any beans! Shit don't look right coming from me ha! Lucky I love that woman

 
.


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 25, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> little tease for you Perro!
> 
> In other exciting news the long distance got to my woman and she cracked. Dropped an EMP and shut the internet off. Gorilla tactics! Cold war ensues ....
> 
> ...


I will post up pics tomorrow night but I can tell you they have close to doubled and stretched a bit since their last pics @tonygreen . I nocked off all the undergrowth and leaves that will never get enough light and have been bending the main stem to bring the branches up even with them. I cracked one of the main stems almost in half but taped her together, we will see. A ton of bud sites all over the place. Only two weeks in and they are blowup big time. Stem work still leaves a skunky/Mellow Yellow sent on your hands and fingers with a little lingering gas or diesel.
 

Sorry to hear about your lady Tony, that situation has to wear a man thin at times.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 25, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Copy/pasta from the lab.
> 
> Greetings, tonygreen, fellow forum readers.
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah! What a legend and what a great report!!


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 26, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> First week in flowering the Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 glue leaning cultivar. These girls are happy healthy plants and that always make my day a good one...
> View attachment 3808632 View attachment 3808631


Seven days later, 2 weeks in...


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 26, 2016)

Those lights are impressing me more and more ha. Whats the temps like in there to deal with?

Not to mention those girls are blowing up!!!!!!

Really showing off the Phenotype difference.
Once you get some experience running em (or from looking through either of the big ass threads) its easy to tell right from sprout.
In your room you can see the big difference in structure compared to the sour b leaners.
Those look real similar to the dads I've used. They had a little less leaf tho.

What you got there is a room full of a classic gg4 leaning pheno. 
Thats the one that is also a scroggers dream, if your net skills can keep up!

So we had a few outdoor reports this year so far. Looks like she can handle herself out there guys.
Need to see more. We can call her a early to mid October finisher out there without exaggerating ha. Hopefully convince some others to give her a shot outdoor next season! (She wont disappoint)
Still some other smoke reports coming in!


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you @tonygreen , much appreciated. The temps are at 76-78 lights on 70-72 lights off. Thats only 400 watts of cobs in a meter squared. I might break my record of 20 zips this run. Going with 1.3ec of Veg + Bloom, Size Plus, Epson salt, GH CaMa cal/mag, fulvic/humatic acid blend and some chitosan. These are some healthy ladies for sure...


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 26, 2016)

Looks like you got her dialed bro. Don't overdue the mag! Keep your cal ratios in line and she will reward you well starting week 5-6.
I'd cut the epsom out around week 3 and lower the cal mag slightly after the stretch and shift to more p-k. Nitrates in cal mag can cause the golf ball type flower structure.
The more the stack colas the more you nailed the transition on these! Looking damn fine in there.

That is a helluva gpw. Really impressed. They like your style thats for sure.

I use the same cal mag btw, ive used it well and fucked shit up with it lol.
I wish it had a bit more calcium in it than it does. That is why it is easy to knock out the ratios with epsom! 5% cal 1.5 mag,,, we're pumping em with mag when they need more calcium/better ratio to function more efficiently.


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 26, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Looks like you got her dialed bro. Don't overdue the mag! Keep your cal ratios in line and she will reward you well starting week 5-6.
> I'd cut the epsom out around week 3 and lower the cal mag slightly after the stretch and shift to more p-k. Nitrates in cal mag can cause the golf ball type flower structure.
> The more the stack colas the more you nailed the transition on these! Looking damn fine in there.
> 
> ...


Thank you brother! I run GH CaMa+ which is only cal and mag in a 5 to 1 ratio no N. It's from their bio line and has served me well. I did notice early on this cultivar is a P hog. I had to ad a little bloom booster through out veg to keep her stems from being totally purple. The stems purpled out during cloning and I have been feeding a small portion of Size + which is a bloom booster from the start here. Thank you for the input I'm sure I will read through multiple times and gain some knowledge in this craft.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 26, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Thank you @tonygreen , much appreciated. The temps are at 76-78 lights on 70-72 lights off. Thats only 400 watts of cobs in a meter squared. I might break my record of 20 zips this run. Going with 1.3ec of Veg + Bloom, Size Plus, Epson salt, GH CaMa cal/mag, fulvic/humatic acid blend and some chitosan. These are some healthy ladies for sure...
> View attachment 3814490


Holy shit, for real? 400w for 560g...that's almost 1.5gpw


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shit, for real? 400w for 560g...that's almost 1.5gpw


Yes, I ran 16 plants 4 different cultivars and pulled 20 ounces. They were in one gallon coco pots hand watered. The lights are a build I made with 8 Cree CXB 3590 3500k cobs and 2 Mean Well HLG 185 1400 drivers that gives me a PPFD of around 940 in the area used. I built it a year ago and it works well, the plants love the full spectrum light the white cobs put out... 

Here is the documentation.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-first-cxb-3590-run.896621/


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 26, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Yes, I ran 16 plants 4 different cultivars and pulled 20 ounces. They were in one gallon coco pots hand watered. The lights are a build I made with 8 Cree CXB 3590 3500k cobs and 2 Mean Well HLG 185 1400 drivers that gives me a PPFD of around 940 in the area used. I built it a year ago and it works well, the plants love the full spectrum light the white cobs put out...
> 
> Here is the documentation.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-first-cxb-3590-run.896621/


Sorry man, I didn't understand a word of the LED stuff LOL, it sure sounds freakin awesome though! The 20oz has blown my mind and I have no doubt about the spectrum too! I want to build one of these lights when I move


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sorry man, I didn't understand a word of the LED stuff LOL, it sure sounds freakin awesome though! The 20oz has blown my mind and I have no doubt about the spectrum too! I want to build one of these lights when I move


It has become much cheaper and easier to build your own light in the last year. The options have all improved as the price has dropped. They are still not cheap but I like throwing energy dollars at light over waist heat. I live in a place where the heat from hps only let me grow 3 to 4 months out of the year and this light has allowed me to grow all of this year. This alone has made a difference for me with the price of the build. Not to mention the quality of cob grown bud...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 26, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> It has become much cheaper and easier to build your own light in the last year. The options have all improved as the price has dropped. They are still not cheap but I like throwing energy dollars at light over waist heat. I live in a place where the heat from hps only let me grow 3 to 4 months out of the year and this light has allowed me to grow all of this year. This alone has made a difference for me with the price of the build. Not to mention the quality of cob grown bud...


Man, that's really good to know as where I now is similar, I have to pack away the hear for 5 mths of the year! Cheers bro


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Man, that's really good to know as where I now is similar, I have to pack away the hear for 5 mths of the year! Cheers bro


I have set the house A/C to 72f and at the peak of summer my grow only hit 80f which is as warm as I like to go in flower. With the same setting of the A/C and my 600 watt hps I couldn't get under 95f. The 200 watts of pure waist heat killed me growing in a desert area...


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 26, 2016)

@eastcoastmo check out cutter.com. They have cob kits that are almost plug and play and step by step instructions for how to put it all together. Plus it's sorta modular so you can go bit by bit. Make the switch and you'll see tremendous heat savings. I run 200w in less than 6sqft with under 5ft of headroom and temps hold at 82 all year


----------



## Feijao (Oct 26, 2016)

Tony, do you have a link describing the differences in the current GG4XBubble offerings that I could check out. I'm sure I have seen one some where but cant seem to find it now. I'm picking up the GG4XDub for sure. Just wondering which Bubble cross I should get. 

Also of the freebies that are at GreatLakes which would think would be the best choice for tree type grows?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 26, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @eastcoastmo check out cutter.com. They have cob kits that are almost plug and play and step by step instructions for how to put it all together. Plus it's sorta modular so you can go bit by bit. Make the switch and you'll see tremendous heat savings. I run 200w in less than 6sqft with under 5ft of headroom and temps hold at 82 all year


Thanks man, just had a look!! Think that may be the best option hey! That and the Aussie company that @PerroVerde suggested as well


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks man, just had a look!! Think that may be the best option hey! That and the Aussie company that @PerroVerde suggested as well


Lol cutter is the Aussie based company. That's why I recommended it for you, although I screwed up on the web address. It really doesn't get any easier than their kit. If you're fairly handy and have a few tools you can put one together in a day. The hardest part for me was sourcing the m3 and m3.5 screws since I only bought the heatsinks and not the kit.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 26, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Lol cutter is the Aussie based company. That's why I recommended it for you, although I screwed up on the web address. It really doesn't get any easier than their kit. If you're fairly handy and have a few tools you can put one together in a day. The hardest part for me was sourcing the m3 and m3.5 screws since I only bought the heatsinks and not the kit.


LOL I didn't even notice, it was 4:30am this morning when I saw it though, so I was still too stoned ha ha. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it! 
Nah, cheers mate, I can be handy so shouldn't have too many troubles!!


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 27, 2016)

Lighting advances never cease to amaze me. It is all moving very fast now.

I just read an article about new incandescent tech that has been developed.
Still reading but they have found a way to route all of the heat energy back into the bulb and it reconverts most of the heat back into visible light.


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 27, 2016)

Look there incandescent is as energy efficient as leds...

http://news.mit.edu/2016/nanophotonic-incandescent-light-bulbs-0111

_One key to their success was designing a photonic crystal that works for a very wide range of wavelengths and angles. The photonic crystal itself is made as a stack of thin layers, deposited on a substrate. “When you put together layers, with the right thicknesses and sequence,” Ilic explains, you can get very efficient tuning of how the material interacts with light. In their system, the desired visible wavelengths pass right through the material and on out of the bulb, but the infrared wavelengths get reflected as if from a mirror. They then travel back to the filament, adding more heat that then gets converted to more light. Since only the visible ever gets out, the heat just keeps bouncing back in toward the filament until it finally ends up as visible light._


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 27, 2016)

This could end up being a huge boon to indoor growers down the line.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 27, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Look there incandescent is as energy efficient as leds...
> 
> http://news.mit.edu/2016/nanophotonic-incandescent-light-bulbs-0111
> 
> _One key to their success was designing a photonic crystal that works for a very wide range of wavelengths and angles. The photonic crystal itself is made as a stack of thin layers, deposited on a substrate. “When you put together layers, with the right thicknesses and sequence,” Ilic explains, you can get very efficient tuning of how the material interacts with light. In their system, the desired visible wavelengths pass right through the material and on out of the bulb, but the infrared wavelengths get reflected as if from a mirror. They then travel back to the filament, adding more heat that then gets converted to more light. Since only the visible ever gets out, the heat just keeps bouncing back in toward the filament until it finally ends up as visible light._


Wow, that's pretty damn cool! You're right too, down the track, it will be very useful to growers


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 27, 2016)

Fuck yeah, imagine most of your heat going back into producing light! I wonder if they have any idea what that would do for millions of people lol.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 27, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Fuck yeah, imagine most of your heat going back into producing light! I wonder if they have any idea what that would do for millions of people lol.


I know, it's almost hard to fathom hey! Amazing what they can do when harnessing light! If only dark energy was useable too....imagine that!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 27, 2016)

@tonygreen mate, what is your take on whorled phyllotaxy and potency? I've got a male and a female skunk plant (from very old seeds) that are showing whorled phyllotaxy with 4 leaves. I've been reading up and Jorge Cervantes' experience with them was that they lacked in yield but otherwise were ok. There are also rumours that they have increased potency. I'm wondering if you have any experience with them? Reason I ask is, I'm planning to use a skunk male to cross to an old afghani and a sensi jack herer (as well as a couple of my own TK x Nightcap crosses) and I really don't want to breed in a mutation that could screw up the yield or potency. Thanks champ


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 27, 2016)

Yo I dont think it has anything to do with potency tbh. I feel like its a structural thing. Thats where I have it categorized for scoring and testing. 

Bugmans GB


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 27, 2016)

Noyds bush...


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 27, 2016)

And it looks like JBomber found himself a cut...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 27, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Yo I dont think it has anything to do with potency tbh. I feel like its a structural thing. Thats where I have it categorized for scoring and testing.
> 
> Bugmans GBView attachment 3816183 View attachment 3816184 View attachment 3816185


Thanks mate! Would be a less desirable trait for you? 

Man those nugs look delicious! That bush is massive (look at those massive fans!!) And that last bud is so damn frosty I reckon frosty the snowman might consider trying to throw his leg over it


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 27, 2016)

Not at all if everything else was there. The progeny certainly won't all express that trait anyway and thats where youll be lookin for yer keepers.

Those are the extreme resin producers i told yas to keep an eye out for!
Even the other phenos are excellent producers but sme are simply extravagant. Similar to dans #4 in production! Epic!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 27, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Not at all if everything else was there. The progeny certainly won't all express that trait anyway and thats where youll be lookin for yer keepers.
> 
> Those are the extreme resin producers i told yas to keep an eye out for!
> Even the other phenos are excellent producers but sme are simply extravagant. Similar to dans #4 in production! Epic!


Just the answer I was looking for mate, thank you  

Yeah that bud is just ridiculous!! Is it grown under HPS or LED? Keep up the good work Tony, your gear is the bomb!!


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 27, 2016)

Not sure, cant talk to my friends at the mag. lol

Looks similar to dans potm winner and elements found a few like that!

There is a percentage of elite of even of the elite.
So you are basically guaranteed fire all around and the chance at true gold.


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 27, 2016)

A peek at things to come. I call him bru, short for bruiser, that was my bloodhound mixes name I had when I was a kid. My hand shake fucked up a great pic ha!

Selected NYCO x'er male, citrus/orange/grapefruit fuel stank bomb.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 28, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> A peek at things to come. I call him bru, short for bruiser, that was my bloodhound mixes name I had when I was a kid. My hand shake fucked up a great pic ha!
> View attachment 3816223
> Selected NYCO x'er male, citrus/orange/grapefruit fuel stank bomb.


Nice looking specimen right there Tony. I know you cloned him..


----------



## bf80255 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hey @tonygreen Ive been stalking you for a while and I really like wht your putting out with the gorilla bubble, your girls look fucking amazing, kudos man.

I will be picking a few packs up in the very near future myself


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 28, 2016)

I appreciate your support bro!

Damn right. I got him cloned and backed up at moms lol. Also I'm pro at the male reveg so he ain't goin anywhere! You see that resin? He isn't three weeks in yet!


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 28, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> I appreciate your support bro!
> 
> Damn right. I got him cloned and backed up at moms lol. Also I'm pro at the male reveg so he ain't goin anywhere! You see that resin? He isn't three weeks in yet!


Great work and pic of the male, I'm looking froward to those crosses and the colored that will show...


----------



## Feijao (Oct 28, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> I appreciate your support bro!
> 
> Damn right. I got him cloned and backed up at moms lol. Also I'm pro at the male reveg so he ain't goin anywhere! You see that resin? He isn't three weeks in yet!



Tony, do you have a link describing the differences in the current GG4XBubble offerings that I could check out. I'm sure I have seen one some where but cant seem to find it now. I'm picking up the GG4XDub for sure. Just wondering which Bubble cross I should get. 

Also of the freebies that are at GreatLakes which would think would be the best choice for tree type grows?


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 28, 2016)

Id go with the death bubble xer for trees! The ice cream cross is wider and will have more hybrid vigor. The DB cross will take a bit longer to get going but grows really well and fast once they do.

Basically the differences in the GB bx lines is the more advanced lines have less of the sour B leaning phenos and more glue leaners and more homozygosity. The BX1F1 has some good variation if you want to pick and choose among more hybrid phenos. The later BX's will have more and more glue leaners.


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 28, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Great work and pic of the male, I'm looking froward to those crosses and the colored that will show...


Cant wait to see how it mixes with the reccessive colors in the GB! I'm keeping the male around in case It makes sense to use him again with a progeny to lock in the colors, we'll see! Pumped about these!


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 28, 2016)

More of Jbombers cut, holy shit.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 29, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> More of Jbombers cut, holy shit.
> 
> View attachment 3816869


Bloody hell, that is just incredible!


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 29, 2016)

I wonder how many like that I tossed doing culls, lmao.


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 29, 2016)

Tried to sharpen the image a little.


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 29, 2016)

Man guys that thing is getting me buzzed lookin at it lol...


----------



## flamethrower1 (Oct 29, 2016)

Just popped 4 BX1 and 4 BX3.
Just wondering if anybody with some experience with these could post some general characteristics as far as growth and structure that might give a clue to a good keeper.
Thanks Tony for all you have done for us.
After looking at some of the pics, I cant wait to get these rolling


----------



## hayrolld (Oct 29, 2016)

@tonygreen - 

Not asking you to give away any trade secrets, but the pics and info of your cuts and jbombers get the wheels turning in my head, so. . .

Any plans to work any other strains? I am totally sold on the gorilla bubble, and looking forward to grabbing a few in the upcoming drop, but your skills could obviously benefit any strain.


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 29, 2016)

Yo hayrolld cool of you to stop in bro. I put this up about christmas a little while back. 4-20-17 will be the first release of a secret project I been working on.
She aint a broadleaf. 

*Christmas* will be all about the mouth watering exploding flavors to brighten up the winter. Each mother is a hand picked, torture tested ridiculous terpene explosion in her own right.
Packs and freebies for all so you can grab something that catches yer eye the most or something you've been thinking about getting and also grab some excellent freebie packs to boot for your second fav's. Or double em up! Each line will be inbred in the future but this will be the chance to get them as F1's. Every mother is inbred and ready to out cross to produce supreme F1's.

_The selected NYCO x'er male x

Sour Dubb s2 (crazy amazing lime pheno)

SSSDH s2 ( OJD cut s1 x OJD cut s1)

Gorilla Bubble BX3 (supreme selection)

_


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 29, 2016)

I've been watching from the sidelines but I gotta say mighty fine work you've been doing here Tony. Its nice to see an actual breeder working lines. I'm getting my breeding op going here soon and I plan on working some lines as well. Inspiring stuff. Will have to pick up a pack here soon.


----------



## brimck325 (Oct 29, 2016)

chimera taught him everything he knows........I KID, I KID! 

looking fire as always tg!


----------



## TimeToBurn (Oct 29, 2016)

Should those extreme resin buds pop up in BX3 packs or is that more in the first cross?


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 29, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> Should those extreme resin buds pop up in BX3 packs or is that more in the first cross?


I would say with the testing Tony has done and the crosses he is using chances of any pack having a gusher are high...


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 29, 2016)

Took @tonygreen 's advice on switching up my nutrient solution by lowering the mag and upping the cal. I will boost the P/K at the start of 3 weeks also. Feeding 1.2ec or 600ppm and these Gorilla Bubble girls are loving it. Stretch has slowed down and small fans started frosting up a bit on day 16. Looks like they are working on pushing out buds now full time...


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 29, 2016)

Sucks not having my kids around, Little guys first halloween he can walk.


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 30, 2016)

I dont know how I got on here but whoever did it thank you for the nice write up!

http://degausspress.com/cpr/sg.php?id=284


----------



## Trich_Tyson (Oct 30, 2016)

Whaddup Tony! Followed the bubble trail over here..
My 16 BX2 are up and running to get the ball rolling at my new spot.


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 30, 2016)

Trich! Glad ya found us, the show must go on!


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 30, 2016)

Anyone know Elephant out of oregon?


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 30, 2016)

Ok here is my SSSDH s2 mother selection. (sssdh ojd cut s1 x sssdh ojd cut s1)

She is meeting the NYCO xer male for Christmas.


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 30, 2016)

And a few shots of the other half of my secret project. The sssdh s2 mom will also meet the selected GB BX3 male being used to make the BX4. A nice wide cross with two inbred p1.



Ultimately for release will be sssdh s2 x (sssdh s2 x (ssh x sssdh))

So you have ssh x sssdh male I selected and used on the sssdh s2 mom I made and selected males from there to drop back on the sssdh mother s2 cut, which is what will be released for 4-20-17.

*"Great Lakes Old School Haze" - *a throwback to the 90's and 2000's inbred in one.

Haze lovers will not want to miss this one. Church funk for the masses.

These are leaf shots of the sssdh s2 x (ssh x sssdh) to go with the selected mom in the post above.


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 30, 2016)

Guess the secret is out.


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 31, 2016)

Messing with some nevilles haze s1 and purple haze/thai from ace, probably see some different cool freebies at some point.

All of my fem selections have been torture tested and mother approved.
Inbreeding goodness oh yeah.

I am particularly excited about the SSSDH s2 x Gorilla Bubble BX3, two exemplary very wide lines, inbred and crossed should produce a supreme F1.

It is sort of a redux of my sssdh s1 x sour bubble test run I ran and documented awhile back. The difference will be the traits are now inbred more before crossing. It's gonna be sick.


----------



## linderstein (Oct 31, 2016)

how do I get seeds Gorilla Bubble?


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 31, 2016)

linderstein said:


> how do I get seeds Gorilla Bubble?


Right here brother...

https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/tonygreens-tortured-beans


----------



## linderstein (Oct 31, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Right here brother...
> 
> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/tonygreens-tortured-beans


ty bro !


----------



## Trich_Tyson (Oct 31, 2016)

Bringing the piff back into play.. Go TONY! Looking forward to your work with that line.


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 31, 2016)

Trich_Tyson said:


> Bringing the piff back into play.. Go TONY! Looking forward to your work with that line.


Just don't inject it with heroine... Lol j/K... 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/piff.59248/


----------



## Trich_Tyson (Oct 31, 2016)

haha.. look forward to skimming thru that thread.. I'm sure it will be a trip down memory lane.
piff is something different to a lot of folks.. but if you were here, then (tristate, early - mid 2000's) we all remember the same shit.. the block work. Then it started to fade away into a see of kush (it was the "exotics" back then)

but damn.. do i miss it. I'd gladly drop $20 for a .8 dub of the piff right now.

edit:
sorry guys - new to these new fangled boards.. how do I like a post here? Gunna have to learn the rules, ins and outs, and SOP's of this place soon enough.


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 31, 2016)

Not bad frost for 20 days in...


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 31, 2016)

o boy so it begins!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 1, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Not bad frost for 20 days in...
> View attachment 3819751


Ooooh yeah, straight fire bro


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 1, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> And a few shots of the other half of my secret project. The sssdh s2 mom will also meet the selected GB BX3 male being used to make the BX4. A nice wide cross with two inbred p1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like an awesome cross!
I will have to have some of those beans.

I do have some love for the Silver Haze but have never grew her super sister.

My girl and I went to Amsterdam back in 94 and brought back a bunch of Sensi Seeds strains, including their original Silver Haze. The mail order seed banks and many of the original grow shops had been shut down by that time to the Operation Green Merchant. 
The Silver Haze pack that I grew from them, had one pheno that was a true hermaphrodite and yet another that was the strongest weed that I and many of my friends, had ever smoked, to this very day.
Growing up in Alaska and Seattle I have been around some good smoke since the 80's and if I were to guess I would place that original Silver Haze into the 30 % range for THC.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Nov 1, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> That sounds like an awesome cross!
> I will have to have some of those beans.
> 
> I do have some love for the Silver Haze but have never grew her super sister.
> ...


Where about in Alaska where you, I lived in Juneau for a while back in the 80s, good herb although expensive


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 1, 2016)

flamethrower1 said:


> Where about in Alaska where you, I lived in Juneau for a while back in the 80s, good herb although expensive


Everything is expensive here!
I lived in Anchorage for most of the 80's and now live in "The Valley".


----------



## numberfour (Nov 1, 2016)

Joining the party, BX2's getting wet


----------



## flamethrower1 (Nov 1, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Everything is expensive here!
> I lived in Anchorage for most of the 80's and now live in "The Valley".


Yeah, hear you.
Being from Wisconsin and liking dairy products was a real eye opener.
Planning on being in Fairbanks next year for the summer solstice.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 1, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Joining the party, BX2's getting wet
> View attachment 3820118


alright alllright! Appreciate your support bro! Good luck finding a beast!


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 2, 2016)

21 days later, one full week of 13.5/10.5 with the 730nm far red and 660nm deep reds.... Week 4.5 or 5 I will start hitting them with the 365nm UVA as they fill out and frost like crazy. Believe it or not I defoliated 2 days ago...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 2, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> 21 days later, one full week of 13.5/10.5 with the 730nm far red and 660nm deep reds.... Week 4.5 or 5 I will start hitting them with the 365nm UVA as they fill out and frost like crazy. Believe it or not I defoliated 2 days ago...
> View attachment 3820745
> View attachment 3820746


Very impressive canopy there brother, top work man!!


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 2, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Very impressive canopy there brother, top work man!!


Thank you @eastcoastmo ! Working with clones makes it easier to bury the tall ones deeper in the pots, bent the tops of the ones that want to out grow the others and place the smaller ones in the best light till they catch up...


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 2, 2016)

Damn those are lookin like theyre gonna be chunky as hell under those lights!


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 2, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> 21 days later, one full week of 13.5/10.5 with the 730nm far red and 660nm deep reds.... Week 4.5 or 5 I will start hitting them with the 365nm UVA as they fill out and frost like crazy. Believe it or not I defoliated 2 days ago...
> View attachment 3820745
> View attachment 3820746


looking good, 9 plants, 3 plus zips per plant, looking like a 30oz haul!


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 2, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Damn those are lookin like theyre gonna be chunky as hell under those lights!


Thank you Tony. I hope I didn't over fill my space but you never know till you try. These girls are really impressing me in growth and structure. 

I was thinking the other night that you may want to cross your blue satilie f3 to the your sssdh almost a dirty blue dream. Just a thought...


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 2, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> looking good, 9 plants, 3 plus zips per plant, looking like a 30oz haul!


Thank you @eastcoastled , anything over 20 zips will break my current record under this light and space. I'm not sure what the bud density of this cultivar but it should yield from what we have seen here so far...


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 2, 2016)

Ya the density will be there bro heh. Looking pretty damn heavy considering you havent even hit the peak flower yet heh...


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 2, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Ya the density will be there bro heh. Looking pretty damn heavy considering you havent even hit the peak flower yet heh...


I love watching them stack and start to develop colas at this point. Tony your Gorilla Bubble would be the one to put the time elapse camera on during flower. It would be like watching slow motion fire works...


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 2, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Thank you @eastcoastled , anything over 20 zips will break my current record under this light and space. I'm not sure what the bud density of this cultivar but it should yield from what we have seen here so far...


They are looking beautiful, you are going to crush that record. If you are running cxb3590's at 50% or better, 2gpw is going to happen at some point whether you intend it or not.....especially with a gg4 hybrid.


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 2, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> They are looking beautiful, you are going to crush that record. If you are running cxb3590's at 50% or better, 2gpw is going to happen at some point whether you intend it or not.....especially with a gg4 hybrid.


Yes 8 Cree CXB 3590 3500k 50 watts each 56% efficiency with the two Mean Well HLG 185 1400 B drivers. I also have 3 Mean Well LPC 35 700's running the 730nm, 660nm and 365nm all on there own timers. Thank you for the words of encouragement, they are much appreciated. The Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 cultivar I have going now seems to real enjoy my grow style and showing off...


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 2, 2016)

First leds i seen that really fuckin impressed me so far tbh.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 2, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> First leds i seen that really fuckin impressed me so far tbh.


Dude exactly !!! Shit looks ridiculous in a good way


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 2, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> First leds i seen that really fuckin impressed me so far tbh.


The Cobs allow you to replace a 1000 watt DE on boost with 750 watts of full spectrum goodness. Plus the cost is dropping every day and you can build your own to tailor the light to your grow. I'm sold on the full spectrum cob lighting, I don't plan on ever going back to hps...


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 2, 2016)

every leaf in that sucker is praying. I'm honored you ran my gear in your set up!

Id like to do a tree with those things surrounding it.


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 2, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> every leaf in that sucker is praying. I'm honored you ran my gear in your set up!
> 
> Id like to do a tree with those things surrounding it.


@tonygreen , thank you much. Your Gorilla Bubble is the first cultivar in this set up to be able taking the full light within three days of transplant. Others have taken close to two weeks to be able to handle the light on full but not this Gorilla Bubble. She takes everything and pushes forward, bending, topping, defoliating and she keeps pimping...


----------



## ShyGuru (Nov 2, 2016)

@PerroVerde that fixture is some beautiful work! I'd love to see a few closer pics, especially of the supplemental LEDs. How much would you estimate the entire thing weighs? Apologies @tonygreen for side tracking your tread a bit but you seemed interested too... Lol


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 2, 2016)

Eh it's all good we just chill up in here, anything goes ha.


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 2, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @PerroVerde that fixture is some beautiful work! I'd love to see a few closer pics, especially of the supplemental LEDs. How much would you estimate the entire thing weighs? Apologies @tonygreen for side tracking your tread a bit but you seemed interested too... Lol


I would say this rig weighs 26-28 pounds but it's the only thing hung from the roof of the tent. The cobs are mounted to Heatsink USA's 5.88" profile and the single diode's are mounted to thier 1" profile. New school is the pin style heat sinks, one for each cod. The new one are cheaper and lighter for sure. The diode's are glued and some tapped and screwed to the sinks. All are wired in series which is simple and strait forward as long as your math is on point and everything fires up. 
http://www.heatsinkusa.com/5-886/
http://www.heatsinkusa.com/1-000/


----------



## numberfour (Nov 3, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> alright alllright! Appreciate your support bro! Good luck finding a beast!


Thanks Tony, really looking forward to running these.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Nov 3, 2016)

perro, do you have a link to a build of these lights, I have been kicking a build around for a while and really like your set up


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 3, 2016)

flamethrower1 said:


> perro, do you have a link to a build of these lights, I have been kicking a build around for a while and really like your set up






















https://youtu.be/sGVSs657ziI


----------



## flamethrower1 (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks, that is good info, who did you by your COBS and drivers from?


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 3, 2016)

flamethrower1 said:


> Thanks, that is good info, who did you by your COBS and drivers from?


The whole diy market has changed so much in the year since I built this light. I got cobs from KingBrite, Cutter and Pacific Light Concepts. There are a ton of different options now that we're not around when I built this light. There are some awesome cobs out now that only cost 12$-14$. You can read up on all this here https://www.rollitup.org/f/led-and-other-lighting.124/ . It's not cheap but it allows me to grow through the summer... 
https://cobkits.com


----------



## flamethrower1 (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks, appreciated


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 3, 2016)

Back to the Gorilla Bubble... 
 
Young though it may be...


----------



## ShyGuru (Nov 3, 2016)

@flamethrower1 look into pin fin heat sinks also. 
@PerroVerde I think I must be the king of the mid-project redesign. I originally bought almost the exact same sinks for my build but after doing all the work for the drilling and tapping and test mounting at the very last second I decided it was too heavy and bought pin fins. In the end I'm glad I did but I wish I would have saved the $$ and went pin fin first lol. Now if I ever get the rest of the build completed I can put the damn light to use lol.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 3, 2016)

i bet some people think the description on the pack is marketing hype. Nope. ha!
T%hat is major frost early man, looking amazing.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 3, 2016)

I've noticed. Crosses with glue in them really pack on the frost . Yours is a very very great representation of that !


----------



## flamethrower1 (Nov 3, 2016)

Cant wait till I can roll some of these. looks nice.
Mine are not even past the the first set of true leaves yet but are doing good.


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 3, 2016)

flamethrower1 said:


> Cant wait till I can roll some of these. looks nice.
> Mine are not even past the the first set of true leaves yet but are doing good.


Post a pic of your babies and Tony can spell a lot out for you from his first hand experience...


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 3, 2016)

Christmas freebie stud, I call him old saint nick...


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 4, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Christmas freebie stud, I call him old saint nick...
> 
> View attachment 3822274


Lol that is sweet


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 4, 2016)

Latest revision... Thoughts?


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 4, 2016)

lol what is she a front linesman shoulders are way to wide for her head and make her a red head


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 4, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> The Cobs allow you to replace a 1000 watt DE on boost with 750 watts of full spectrum goodness. Plus the cost is dropping every day and you can build your own to tailor the light to your grow. I'm sold on the full spectrum cob lighting, I don't plan on ever going back to hps...


 Dude don't start feeding BS 750 watts of COBS will never out perform a DE unit in your wildest dreams i am still waiting for them to beat 2GPW i am @ 2.75 GPW 

Going to start a thread in the new year goal is 3.25 GPW with extra 2 weeks veg and couple more plants


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 4, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Dude don't start feeding BS 750 watts of COBS will never out perform a DE unit in your wildest dreams i am still waiting for them to beat 2GPW i am @ 2.75 GPW
> 
> Going to start a thread in the new year goal is 3.25 GPW with extra 2 weeks veg and couple more plants View attachment 3823064


I don't know Jack shit about cobs and such but WTF strain is that? It's like you planted a bunch of donkey dick colas from outdoors into some flats. 
I'm impressed!


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 5, 2016)

I have a question Tony. 
I've got seedlings going of your Gorilla Bubble bx1, bx2 and bx1X blue satellite 2.0. Of those seedlings the bx1 and bx2 each have 3 seedlings that appear to be complete runts compared to their sibs.
But the blue sat crosses are more vigorous, every one of them.
I thought I had read way back in this thread that some of the runts become the stars of the bunch, having to do with the painfully slow veg rate of BOG's sour bubble. 
Could you clarify this for me?


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 5, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Dude don't start feeding BS 750 watts of COBS will never out perform a DE unit in your wildest dreams i am still waiting for them to beat 2GPW i am @ 2.75 GPW
> 
> Going to start a thread in the new year goal is 3.25 GPW with extra 2 weeks veg and couple more plants View attachment 3823064


I wish you well with your goals...  I'm not here to argue and have nothing to prove or sell...


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 5, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I have a question Tony.
> I've got seedlings going of your Gorilla Bubble bx1, bx2 and bx1X blue satellite 2.0. Of those seedlings the bx1 and bx2 each have 3 seedlings that appear to be complete runts compared to their sibs.
> But the blue sat crosses are more vigorous, every one of them.
> I thought I had read way back in this thread that some of the runts become the stars of the bunch, having to do with the painfully slow veg rate of BOG's sour bubble.
> Could you clarify this for me?


Well the Blue GB will deffo be more vigorous as they are both inbred lines I made and it is a wide cross! A good example of a true F1. 

The "runts" are sour bubble leaners from the GB lines, if you pop a pack of sour bubble they all grow like that pretty much ha!
Still fire and worth the patience if you have room. They take a bit longer to veg. One the GB hit teen years they take off real good.

O man bakersfield yer gonna have some fire dude!
Appreciate everyone's support this year, especially with the holidays coming up.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 5, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Well the Blue GB will deffo be more vigorous as they are both inbred lines I made and it is a wide cross! A good example of a true F1.
> 
> The "runts" are sour bubble leaners from the GB lines, if you pop a pack of sour bubble they all grow like that pretty much ha!
> Still fire and worth the patience if you have room. They take a bit longer to veg. One the GB hit teen years they take off real good.
> ...


That's what I had thought might be going on there. 
I'll keep them going and see what happens.
.
P.s. growing really helps me get through our long winter's here. I start to go stir crazy without it. It really makes the holidays better for the family and me.
Cheers!


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 5, 2016)

More early GBx1f1...


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 5, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> That's what I had thought might be going on there.
> I'll keep them going and see what happens.
> .
> P.s. growing really helps me get through our long winter's here. I start to go stir crazy without it. It really makes the holidays better for the family and me.
> Cheers!


I totally agree, growing is the best relief of stress I have found. When things everywhere else are tedious and mondaine the garden is an escape...


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 5, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> More early GBx1f1...
> View attachment 3823334


Those are gonna be fat Nugs!! They are already swelling lol hellz yeah!!


----------



## flamethrower1 (Nov 5, 2016)

I cant believe how frosty those are. nice


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 5, 2016)

Every pack is full of em ha!

Kind of pisses me off that I see it is not too much work to get to the point where every seed is damn near fire...
Breeders suck man. I have wsted a lot of money on packs that did not even produce one winner.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hear you Tony, got enough shitty seeds to start a shitty seed farm.
Thanks for your efforts


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 5, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> More early GBx1f1...
> View attachment 3823334


Bloody beautiful mate, no other words to say


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 5, 2016)

people ive shwn your pics to generally want to have sex with your lights perro ha!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 5, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> people ive shwn your pics to generally want to have sex with your lights perro ha!


Ha man where can I pick up some of your beans? I can get the crown genetics we carry them but I have not found your gear. I will be back up at the the fair working tomorrow so if they are available local I am down to add them to the next pop.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 5, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Every pack is full of em ha!
> 
> Kind of pisses me off that I see it is not too much work to get to the point where every seed is damn near fire...
> Breeders suck man. I have wsted a lot of money on packs that did not even produce one winner.


The ghost train haze I grew this summer sucked so hard! It had the potency of Big Bud and wanted more than the 12 weeks of flower I gave them. I had to turn it to bubble hash.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 6, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Ha man where can I pick up some of your beans? I can get the crown genetics we carry them but I have not found your gear. I will be back up at the the fair working tomorrow so if they are available local I am down to add them to the next pop.


Great Lakes Genetics under tonygreens tortured beans dude. I got ran up in by a couple other places/seed banks. This business sure has some characters so I'm sticking with them for now.
I don't make enough seed to get robbed.
Appreciate the support! The Kids do to even if they don't know with Christmas on the way ha!

When that 30% ghost train haze test result came out a while back I saw the hype train rolling, sucks the seeds are so variable, they had the cut, really not that many generations to get something semi stable in seed form, in general.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 6, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> When that 30% ghost train haze test result came out a while back I saw the hype train rolling, sucks the seeds are so variable, they had the cut, really not that many generations to get something semi stable in seed form, in general.


The GTH were fem seeds. So I'm thinking they must induce their chosen cut. 
Would an S1 of an F1 hybrid cause the same variation of phenotypes that an f2 cross can?


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 6, 2016)

Depends but yes, in an unstable mother used for reversal they can very much look like f2's in that regard.
If it is a stable mom then its different. 

This is the reason of Tom Hill telling us to s1 our winners to check for homozygosity.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 6, 2016)

Here is a shot of the BX2 dad at 3 weeks. You can see the low leaf ratio that is ideal to be found in the glue leaners.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 6, 2016)

@tonygreen are you the tony green hand that rolls those super fancy joints for cannabis cups?


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 6, 2016)

No dude thats a different guy. He started making seeds now too I think ha. He does all kinds of artsy shit, my art is my kids and my plants ha.


Anyway here is some shots of Noyds tree I posted earlier, 53 days he says, Idk if you guys can tell since the pics are all spread apart but there is great consistency in flower structure/density and resin production. Looks like she is entering her final swell, more resin to come yet, wait for it...

 

Nice chunks on them lowers


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 6, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> No dude thats a different guy. He started making seeds now too I think ha. He does all kinds of artsy shit, my art is my kids and my plants ha.
> 
> 
> Anyway here is some shots of Noyds tree I posted earlier, 53 days he says, Idk if you guys can tell since the pics are all spread apart but there is great consistency in flower structure/density and resin production. Looks like she is entering her final swell, more resin to come yet, wait for it...
> ...


Oh sweet, I met that guy at last years cup in Denver he had some crazy joint all artsy like, shaped like a gun lol.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 6, 2016)

@tonygreen you sell seeds in Colorado I can pickup in person? I like sour bubble, not a huge gorilla glue fan but i'd like to try some of those sour bubble crosses, thanks.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 6, 2016)

Ya he got all kinds of freaky crazy shit seen. He's all over. He got a way bigger following than me, I been tony green longer tho ha. It's all love. Yo Yoda Great Lakes Genetics is the only spot in the US with my gear atm. I got taken for at a couple other spots and I don't make enough seed for my hard work to get got like that so for now that's the only spot. I'd love to retire and be able to hit the road over the summer and hit some cups and events with my tent like bog. Not there yet ha.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 6, 2016)

TONYGREEN’S TORTURED BEANS is helping GREATLAKES GENTETICS CELEBRATE OUR 2 YEAR ANNIVESARY !!!!!!!!


TONYGREEN’S TORTURED BEANS IS BUY any 2 packs and GET ONE PACK FOR FREE !!!!!!

(free pack must be equal to,or less than pack paid for).

Buy any 2 packs of Tony’s beans and receive a free pack of your choice from Tony’s Inventory.

NO LIMIT ON THE NUMBER OF PACKS YOU CAN BUY !!!!!!

Make your order for the pack (packs) you want to buy. And then Please leave a message with your freebie selection on the message board, DO NOT PUT your freebie pick on your order invoice.

Limited to supply on hand.

THANKS from TONYS TORTURED BEANS



And GREATLAKES Genetics.


----------



## bf80255 (Nov 7, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Latest revision... Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3823045


I like it!  the only thing ill say is the double leaf background kind of throws off the symmetry and is a little distracting to the eye, your model is also fully clothed fyi


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 7, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Latest revision... Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3823045


IMHO, I think you should lose the chick altogether. Maybe stick with something similar to your avatar, that's pretty dope. 
If you do plan on keeping the chick , someone suggested a redhead, I agree. Also , she needs to lose the leotard. Its gonna be hard to incorporate a sexy female without being offensive in this ultra sensitive world we live in today. 
Regardless of what you choose, the work you put into your genetics is almost unheard of nowadays and that makes it not only unique but fire. 
From a reliable source I smoked what was called gorilla bubble, after smoking gg4 for a few weeks, and the taste was a tad sweeter almost fruity with that same gorilla funk on the exhale, but the frost, density and stickiness was all there. If we hadnt smoked gg4 just prior, we would've thought it was the same. Great stuff all around. It is high on my list to grow! Keep up the great work Tony


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 7, 2016)

Yo Windy sounds like a legit GB pheno to me. The best examples will have all of that and a deeper back end after the gg4 head change up front.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 8, 2016)

Last pic is a good shot of glue leaner structure, a lot different than the sour b leaners. Various shots from the collab album.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 8, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Last pic is a good shot of glue leaner structure, a lot different than the sour b leaners. Various shots from the collab album.
> View attachment 3825672 View attachment 3825673 View attachment 3825674 View attachment 3825675 View attachment 3825676 View attachment 3825677 View attachment 3825678


BAM! Holy shit Tony, which batch is that from? Please say the Bx1F1 lol.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 8, 2016)

dont worry every generation is putting out fire bro. I promise.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 8, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> dont worry every generation is putting out fire bro. I promise.


It's all good brother, I'm just yanking your chain  I just really want to move already so I can get some of these beans popped, seeing all this fire is crazy!!


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 8, 2016)

Week 4, 28 days in...  Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 8, 2016)

That pheno you got, it's a hog, so much frost.


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 9, 2016)

Thank you @tonygreen !


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 9, 2016)

Bloody hell @PerroVerde they are some sexy ass buds


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 9, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Bloody hell @PerroVerde they are some sexy ass buds


Thank you @eastcoastmo ! Can't wait to watch them fill out and plump up... The preflowers at the points of branching are just incrusted, a good sign of what is to come at the end of flower...


----------



## chris1016 (Nov 9, 2016)

my little update on the 4 - bx2 seeds i started weeks ago....

had some non-420 friendly people staying with me a couple weeks back. veg area is the guest bedroom so things needed to be moved. luckily the weather worked in my favor and i had a spot in the attic where i could stash 2 veggies for a few days. just grabbed the 2 i liked the best of the 4 and moved them to the attic. had to euthanize the other 2.

guests came and went. 2 plants moved back to their spot.
 

took a couple cuttings of each and threw them in the cloner.
 

was able to determine the sex of each today....1 male/1 female


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 9, 2016)

Good job pickin a girl at least!

In like ten years some kid is gonna be tryin to score the perroverde cut, ha! She is impressive!


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 9, 2016)

Chris that is some hellafied structure on those dang!


----------



## chris1016 (Nov 9, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Chris that is some hellafied structure on those dang!


i know man. makes me laugh. i normally try to grow bushes just because i like to keep the count down and the flower spot isnt very tall. These got a little extra kick from their time in the attic i believe. i had to stand that light on it's side horizontally in the attic where they were living for a week. I think the super low angle side lighting really got shit bushy.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 9, 2016)

Looks similar in frost level to one of Noyds cuts...


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 10, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Looks similar in frost level to one of Noyds cuts...
> 
> View attachment 3827241 View attachment 3827242


How may days is that cultivar @tonygreen ? Looking chunky...


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 10, 2016)

I think 51, almost closing time


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 10, 2016)

Day 10 before and after, do you guys think I took too much or a decent amount?


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 10, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Day 10 before and after, do you guys think I took too much or a decent amount?
> 
> View attachment 3827874 View attachment 3827875


Huge lady  gonna put on fat legs


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 10, 2016)

Here is her crooked bow legged sister, I trimmed her up a week ago... Hope I went ok on the big sis ha!


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 10, 2016)

6 week veg under 1000w hps from rooted clone. 45 gallon smarties. In the 65 I used to run last year they only need 4 weeks to get this big I reckon.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 10, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Here is her crooked bow legged sister, I trimmed her up a week ago... Hope I went ok on the big sis ha!
> 
> View attachment 3827881


She's a monster! Nice work. Will you continue to update these two siblings? I'd like to see the results of the 6 weeks veg in a 45 smartie


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 10, 2016)

Sure thing, I'll throw a few.
I prefer the faster speed in the 65s but a least I can move these 45s around some. Spin em around to trim heh.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm a fan of bushes and scrogging and most who know me, know I'm a gg4 fan so this will be a treat to see them finish.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 10, 2016)

The 65s would hit 2 for sure if I vegged em 6 weeks. Usually got 1.25 with the 4 week veg. Also was inadvertently salt stressing the shit out of my previous plants.
These are in a good ec zone, im looking forward to see what they do myself, was worried I might have lollippoed/pruned too much off.
Well we'll see!


----------



## chris1016 (Nov 10, 2016)

i am sure it filled a bunch of grocery sacks with fan leaves but it looks perfect to me. gotta lay the pimp hand on them from time to time. often times they love it


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 10, 2016)

2 of em packed solid lol...


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 11, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Day 10 before and after, do you guys think I took too much or a decent amount?
> 
> View attachment 3827874 View attachment 3827875





tonygreen said:


> Here is her crooked bow legged sister, I trimmed her up a week ago... Hope I went ok on the big sis ha!
> 
> View attachment 3827881


BEASTLY, JUST PLAIN BEASTLY! @tonygreen


----------



## hayrolld (Nov 11, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> The 65s would hit 2 for sure if I vegged em 6 weeks. Usually got 1.25 with the 4 week veg. Also was inadvertently salt stressing the shit out of my previous plants.
> These are in a good ec zone, im looking forward to see what they do myself, was worried I might have lollippoed/pruned too much off.
> Well we'll see!


Looks like you removed about the right amount. I lollipop and defoliate a few days apart to reduce the stress on the plants. GB seems pretty hardy though, I am sure they will be fine.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 11, 2016)

Looks like the bx3 mom took the nyco xer pollen good, I'll grab a pic later. Red GB is born.

Gave the girls a cal mag foliar at .5 ec just to give em a little boost after cutting off their reserves heh.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 12, 2016)

Bobbos GB frost machine...


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 12, 2016)

Bobbos blue gb... super fast pheno at 6 weeks...


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 12, 2016)

Logo tweaks,,, ditched the double leaf background many found too busy or distracting, few face tweaks, etc... Getting better eh?


----------



## numberfour (Nov 12, 2016)

2/2 BX2's up


----------



## digging (Nov 12, 2016)

Looking good Tony !!!


----------



## hayrolld (Nov 12, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> View attachment 3828671 Logo tweaks,,, ditched the double leaf background many found too busy or distracting, few face tweaks, etc... Getting better eh?


Looking good, Tony. I feel like the girl should have a smirk - like she is going to enjoy using the whip, and second the redhead suggestion.


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 12, 2016)

Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 at 32 days, starting to fatten a bit...


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## tonygreen (Nov 14, 2016)

are they done yet are they done yet lol


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 14, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> are they done yet are they done yet lol


Don't I wish...  You come up with a potent, good yielding 35 day cultivar @tonygreen and you will have the type of money where people refer to you as "YES Sir!"...


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 14, 2016)

I got a line that is designed to screen for early finishers, it is silver pearl (maple ridge/VIp/Viper to the canadians) x sour bubble.
I bet my ass there is a true 7 weeker in there. One day I'll have time to dig through em.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 14, 2016)

Just got word from smokin Joe, should have a Blue GB smoke report here after awhle...

_Took down a bgb today. Strong grape bubble gum smell coming off her. Didn't take any picks but I'll be sure to get some dry bug shots for ya._


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 14, 2016)

@PerroVerde mate, was it you that gave me the web link to that Aussie LED build your own gear? Could you please repost it if you did? Thanks man!


----------



## hayrolld (Nov 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> @PerroVerde mate, was it you that gave me the web link to that Aussie LED build your own gear? Could you please repost it if you did? Thanks man!


You must be talking about Cutter. This what you were looking for brother? 

https://www.cutter.com.au/products.php?cat=MAU5+KITS


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 14, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> You must be talking about Cutter. This what you were looking for brother?
> 
> https://www.cutter.com.au/products.php?cat=MAU5+KITS


That's the one man, you're a legend, thank you


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 14, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> You must be talking about Cutter. This what you were looking for brother?
> 
> https://www.cutter.com.au/products.php?cat=MAU5+KITS


@hayrolld is on it!


----------



## hayrolld (Nov 14, 2016)

You know it, gotta spread the COB love


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 15, 2016)

A couple from Oti$


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 15, 2016)

Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 at 35 day of flower....


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 16, 2016)

Noice. I cropped it out for ya heh.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 16, 2016)

Maybe if you started flushing two weeks ago it would be done lmao.


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 16, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Maybe if you started flushing two weeks ago it would be done lmao.


I know, right...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 16, 2016)

Did it snow in here? Lol. Awesome work @PerroVerde looking dank my friend


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Did it snow in here? Lol. Awesome work @PerroVerde looking dank my friend


Thank you @eastcoastmo ! @tonygreen did all the hard work, I have the easy job of growing this beauty out...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 16, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Thank you @eastcoastmo ! @tonygreen did all the hard work, I have the easy job of growing this beauty out...


Gotta give yourself some credit too bro, growing may not be difficult but getting your environment dialed in is! You got yours on point and it shows in the plants you grow so credit to you mate


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Gotta give yourself some credit too bro, growing may not be difficult but getting your environment dialed in is! You got yours on point and it shows in the plants you grow so credit to you mate


Thank you brother, much appreciated...


----------



## littlegiant (Nov 16, 2016)

1 GB BX2 on left and 2 on right GB BX1 x Death Bubble. A little late posting as these are ready for harvest any day. Had problem posting pics for quite a while.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 16, 2016)

ooo noice! middle one reminds me of the DB mom, the left one got some more GB type influence going on.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 16, 2016)

littlegiant said:


> 1 GB BX2 on left and 2 on right GB BX1 x Death Bubble. A little late posting as these are ready for harvest any day. Had problem posting pics for quite a while. View attachment 3832027


Heat mat is doing a great job keeping that tent wall warm lol


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 16, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Heat mat is doing a great job keeping that tent wall warm lol


I still have the A/C going to keep things reasonable lol... The A/C also dehumidifies the house... Lol it's been a warm fall here...


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 17, 2016)

The db xer one on the right has the GB influence going on sorry ha.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 17, 2016)

Somebody asked so to post these GB lines out right now are it for the foreseeable future. My 2017 is booked up with advancing work so these current lines will not be remade anytime soon. I do have breeding stock to do so in the future but time is short for every man so the plan for now is to keep advancing work.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 17, 2016)

*From Chris Harris...*

Welcome back Tony. Here's the smoke report I promised. Sorry it took so long.

Strain: Gorilla Bubble F3
Breeder: Tonygreen

Sowed 10 seeds on May 28. 8 sprouted, and got 4 females. 
Topped once during veg, and put into flower approx. 5 weeks 
later at 12" tall. #4 went 63 days, #8 and #6- 70 days. # 1 
culled ( hermie). (Have since run both as clones, and are 
done 56 and 63 days.
Sample cured for 6 weeks.

Visual appeal: 8. Fairly hard, dense nugs, covered in trichomes.
Smell: 9. Very strong pinesol smell, with a hint of minty 
funk. Smell jumps out when you open the jar, 
and gets stronger as you cut it up. Gums up the
scissors, and makes it a little hard to roll up.
Taste: 9. Tastes just like it smells, very heavy pinesol taste.
Almost like a menthol taste. Lingers in your
mouth, well after smoking. Very tasty.
Effects: 8. Smack you in the head! Hits me in the forehead
and back of the eyes. Very "up" high, no relaxing.
Slightly disoriented for awhile, but functional.
Did actually relief my sore back, just as Tony 
said it would.
Great strain. 2 out of the 3 are keepers. Both are very
similar in taste, smell, and potency. One is branchier than
the other, which might yield more. 
Got another pack of F3's, as well as 2 packs of BX1F1,and
2 packs of BX2 to go thru.
Thanks for making these avail to the masses Tony.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 17, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> *From Chris Harris...*
> 
> Welcome back Tony. Here's the smoke report I promised. Sorry it took so long.
> 
> ...


Beautiful! I see some purps on them for sure. Looks like I hope mine will look, lol.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 17, 2016)

Here are some pics of my current garden.
Plants are 4 weeks from seed and about 6 inches tall.
The 2 trays in front are left-gorilla bubble bx1 f1, right- blue sat bx1 f3 and the rear left is gorilla bubble bx2. 


GB bx1 f1


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 17, 2016)

Lookin good guys!

Bobbos GB at 6.5 weeks...


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 17, 2016)

Damn Bakersfield you aint playing around man. dont forget to take cuts!


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 17, 2016)

Thnx Tony. I think I will take some cuts of all 3. 
BTW, I ditched the runts. They just weren't progressing. The rest of the bx1 and bx2 are catching up to the blue Sat's, which were the most vigorous out the gate.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 18, 2016)

2 inbred p1's make nice hybrid vigor.


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 19, 2016)

Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 19, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1
> View attachment 3834138


Holy shit, that is some very sexy bud!! I'm so pumped to get mine going!!


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 19, 2016)

O lawdy lawd


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 19, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1
> View attachment 3834138


It was just 70° out, but it's snowing over in this thread!
That is some frosty GB there perro, nice work !


----------



## AbeFroman (Nov 19, 2016)

I ordered some of your GB BX2. My next run ill be growing them along with some of my original GG S1s i have from Standard. Looking for a keeper. Really looking forward to the grow.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 19, 2016)

Yo Abe, I appreciate your support especially with Christmas coming up.
Noyd is doin the same, running through s1's and BX's, I think you will be surprised and find something tremendous! 
When you do feel free to share man!


----------



## AbeFroman (Nov 19, 2016)

I certainly will share and am thinking of starting a journal for this grow. 

I have been following your stuff here and on another forum for a while. I really think you and Dan are doing great work. Im glad i get to see for myself. 

Happy holidays to you all.


----------



## littlegiant (Nov 20, 2016)

Sorry about the shit pics! GB BX 2 and GB BX1 x Death Bubble on bottom.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 20, 2016)

Looks like some nice density you got there Littlegiant, gonna be smokin hard bro!


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 20, 2016)

Guys, is it just me or does Bobbo's GB look done than a motherfucker at 7 weeks???!!


----------



## littlegiant (Nov 20, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Looks like some nice density you got there Littlegiant, gonna be smokin hard bro!


Yes these are some dense ass buds! Real easy trimin too. If I do these in the summer I will definetly keep an eye out for mold. Great for winter growing in my dry ass house though!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 20, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Guys, is it just me or does Bobbo's GB look done than a motherfucker at 7 weeks???!!
> 
> View attachment 3835503 View attachment 3835504 View attachment 3835505 View attachment 3835506 View attachment 3835507 View attachment 3835508 View attachment 3835509


Woah, beautiful man


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 20, 2016)

Sour Dubb s2 via Hammerhead x NYCO x'er, not a lot but be a few of these freebie packs.

The terpene profile is going to be absolutely ridiculous on the highest level on these.
If they progeny test out right I will do a production run later but some lucky chap will get a taste early.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 20, 2016)

sssdh s2 x NYCO x'er... Same as the above but with a haze twist.

I know what yer thinkin, Tonygreen with a wide leaf??? 
I'm still tripping on Bobbos, doesn't that look legit done at 7 weeks tho? ha...


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 20, 2016)

littlegiant said:


> Yes these are some dense ass buds! Real easy trimin too. If I do these in the summer I will definetly keep an eye out for mold. Great for winter growing in my dry ass house though!


If you do em outside let me know, I only seen a couple outdoor grows of her but all went well except for my guy growing at zero degrees and insane elevation ha.
She seems fairly resistant but when you see in person how thick and dense the flowers are you really think that for sure. Needs more outdoor runs!


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 20, 2016)

That same sssdh cut is getting hit by the bx3 male in a redux of my sssdh x sour bubble test line I did. Stupid fire F1....
I'll drag those pics out when it's time heh.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 21, 2016)

A little note from Lou about the upcoming NYCO x'ers... the cross selected from is...

(nycd x agent orange) x [ECSD x (SFV x Chem bx)]


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 21, 2016)

As for some more exciting news. In an effort to bring one of the loudest 4-20 drops possible I am pleased to announce I will be working with my guy, underground legend Loudog420!

Here is tentatively what is on the menu for this limited edition one time release from the eye and hands of the man himself! All from this limited one time special release will be out there at an incredible value and bargain. You'll be like damn ok. 

*Works in progress:*
cjsb ix2
gh x cjsb
nyco x cjsb
dsd x cjsb

*Legend:*
cjsb = Casey Jones x Sour Bubble...

gh = [nycd x g13/haze] x agent orange... orange baby poop funk, huge yielding sativa and described by several as 'intense and extreme'... 80+, best taken at 90+

nyco... you know... straight orange grapefruit

dsd - same mom as before... f2s by ganja rebel/ganja d of rez's stock...


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 22, 2016)

Tony, are these bx2's in the front tray, displaying the Gorilla Glue #4 leaf twist?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 22, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> As for some more exciting news. In an effort to bring one of the loudest 4-20 drops possible I am pleased to announce I will be working with my guy, underground legend Loudog420!
> 
> Here is tentatively what is on the menu for this limited edition one time release from the eye and hands of the man himself! All from this limited one time special release will be out there at an incredible value and bargain. You'll be like damn ok.
> 
> ...


I don't have much knowledge of Casey Jones, what is the high like in it? I've got some freebies of a cross with it as well, it must be good if people are still using it after all these years!


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 22, 2016)

Casey Jones. Underground legend. The other place has some long threads on her. Lou has carried the torch on that in many regards.

Yo baker ill look closer when I get home.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 22, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Tony, are these bx2's in the front tray, displaying the Gorilla Glue #4 leaf twist?



Ya dude thats normal, they look great! Keep an eye out for phenos that will throw a single small petiole leaf instead of 2 or even none at all once they mature some more.
Also in that dense pack, keep a good eye out for the odd intersex. Remember they are calcium hogs too and like to eat good. I like the middle two left ones, little thinner leaf, little more separation and not overlap between leaf, usually taller and lankier, better penetration and lower leaf ratio when they flower than the overlapping thicker leaf ones.


----------



## ShyGuru (Nov 22, 2016)

@tonygreen I love the you frequent this thread and provide your experience with your creations. When do you ever get to talk to the breeder and have them warn you that the plants are cal hogs before you even have a problem?! Your product speaks for itself but that's one more reason I want to support you.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 22, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Casey Jones. Underground legend. The other place has some long threads on her. Lou has carried the torch on that in many regards.
> 
> Yo baker ill look closer when I get home.


Cheers man, will check out the 'other' place


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 22, 2016)

Tony Green's Tortured Beans Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 6 weeks in 42 days...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 22, 2016)

Incredible @PerroVerde just stunning bro


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Incredible @PerroVerde just stunning bro


Thank you brother, much appreciated!


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 23, 2016)

Just think the next three weeks she will start her final swell and resin production ha!

Lookin good man, cropped one down to get a look!

PV's bx1f1...


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 23, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Tony Green's Tortured Beans Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 6 weeks in 42 days...
> View attachment 3837500
> View attachment 3837578
> View attachment 3837582


Plants are huge for those baby potters !! Killer


----------



## bf80255 (Nov 23, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Tony Green's Tortured Beans Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 6 weeks in 42 days...
> View attachment 3837500
> View attachment 3837578
> View attachment 3837582


how they smellin?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 23, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Just think the next three weeks she will start her final swell and resin production ha!
> 
> Lookin good man, cropped one down to get a look!
> 
> ...


Nice job Perro! 

3 more weeks of resin production?!


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 23, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Plants are huge for those baby potters !! Killer


Thanks bro, those are 2.3 gallon pots biggest I have run with coco... 



bf80255 said:


> how they smellin?


Real super dank. Deep, heavy ganja with some sharp lime tones and a hint of dark roast coffee in the back ground. The scent clings to your skin and cloths... 



WindyCityKush said:


> Nice job Perro!
> 
> 3 more weeks of resin production?!


I just hit the 6 week mark with these girls and am planning on taking the 9 if I can. The way they are starting to lean and sway in going to have to be very careful moving them in, out and around for watering, they will need support soon... 



tonygreen said:


> Just think the next three weeks she will start her final swell and resin production ha!
> 
> Lookin good man, cropped one down to get a look!
> 
> ...


Thank you Tony! You have some skills at picking the best ways and buds to crop in a pic. I think these girls are going to get crusty...


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 23, 2016)

It annoys the shit out of me when I can't get a reply from a breeder. Blows my mind because who doesn't want to talk about work they are proud of and consider meaningful. To me it shows some don't give a flying fuck except $$$$

I try to personally thank Everyone who rocks my gear too. Maybe I'm an old soul ha.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 23, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> It annoys the shit out of me when I can't get a reply from a breeder. Blows my mind because who doesn't want to talk about work they are proud of and consider meaningful. To me it shows some don't give a flying fuck except $$$$
> 
> I try to personally thank Everyone who rocks my gear too. Maybe I'm an old soul ha.


100% agree.


----------



## digging (Nov 23, 2016)

Tony you are an exceptional breeder with tons of passion for what you do. 

Very impressive indeed


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving guys. Hope everyone has a good one!


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 24, 2016)

Day 24 movin along, this one got lollipopped on day 14, didnt like it much, not as much stretch as usual. Hope it comes out to at least a zip or two.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 24, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Happy Thanksgiving guys. Hope everyone has a good one!


You too Tony


----------



## littlegiant (Nov 24, 2016)

Puffing on this bx2! Real nice mellow stoner buzz.. Only been in C-vault for 3 days so it can only get better. Cant wait to do these beans in DWC next. Blueberry GB coming soon. 
News update! 3 puffs


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 24, 2016)

Yeaaah man! Sounds like you got a decent one! I have a real bad back and spasms and twinges etc, when I smoke on her I can feel my muscles relax as im tokin.
Edibles are tremendous from her! Amazing for pain that way. A little goes a long way, they will wreck you hahaha. Cant wait for a fresh batch ha. I can almost taste her from here littlegiant!
She will deffo get a better nose with a cure, louder and louder.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 24, 2016)

Any guesses on what the little hog I posted will go for?


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 25, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Any guesses on what the little hog I posted will go for?


I'm throwing my hat in for 21 zips if she goes the full 9 to 10 weeks...


----------



## ShyGuru (Nov 25, 2016)

What's the prize for the closest guess? Are we playing by the price is right rules? 21.01 zips  lol


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 25, 2016)

if they come out 21 you all win a prize because I'll be able to move!


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 25, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> It annoys the shit out of me when I can't get a reply from a breeder. Blows my mind because who doesn't want to talk about work they are proud of and consider meaningful. To me it shows some don't give a flying fuck except $$$$
> 
> I try to personally thank Everyone who rocks my gear too. Maybe I'm an old soul ha.


I think the key word here is breeder. Tony is a breeder, most of the guys slinging seeds are pollen chuckers and don't really know what their crosses will do. 

I hope you make a shit ton of money, you deserve it.


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 26, 2016)

Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 at 6.5 weeks

Before...


After.... 


Did this with the flu which took about everything I had... Lol It is a sad day when some bamboo and tomato twine whips your ass...


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 26, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 at 6.5 weeks
> 
> Before...
> View attachment 3839429
> ...


Hope you feel better bro. Plant looks nice !


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 26, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Hope you feel better bro. Plant looks nice !


Thank you bro, I felt it at work but toughed it out and stayed the whole shift. I'm pay the bills now... Lol


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 26, 2016)

Looking like glue type flower formation on them spears, a little more pointy. Looks like a solid 8-9 week finish. 
All of the flower times are very reliable on them GB, labeled from the flip to 12/12 not that bullshit from pre flower haha.


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 26, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Looking like glue type flower formation on them spears, a little more pointy. Looks like a solid 8-9 week finish.
> All of the flower times are very reliable on them GB, labeled from the flip to 12/12 not that bullshit from pre flower haha.


I have seen the full spectrum cob lighting speed up flower a bit plus with the combination of deep red 660nm and far red 730nm to speed the conversion of pr to pfr it can take 6 to 7 days off flower while still giving you good yields.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 26, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 at 6.5 weeks
> 
> Before...
> View attachment 3839429
> ...


Just got over it myself. Don't know if it was the flu though, it lasted only 24 hours. Hope you feel better! And as always, those bitches look dope!


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 26, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Just got over it myself. Don't know if it was the flu though, it lasted only 24 hours. Hope you feel better! And as always, those bitches look dope!


Thank you @WindyCityKush ! It's much appreciated. I think it's the flu for sure coming up on 4 days with no reprieve. These girls are packing on the resin big time. Resin glands are swelling as are the buds and colaxes. The way the buds come to a point has something to do with the cob spectrum but I have seen cob growers with rounded tops so maybe genetics or nutrients as well...


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 26, 2016)

Looking good! 
Do you have any suggestions or links to any good information on getting started with cobs?
For the record, I turned mine yesterday.


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 26, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Looking good!
> Do you have any suggestions or links to any good information on getting started with cobs?
> For the record, I turned mine yesterday.


Here you go... PM me if you have any questions... 


PerroVerde said:


> https://youtu.be/sGVSs657ziI


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 26, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Here you go... PM me if you have any questions...


Thank man. I'll get to studying. I would like to find a more energy efficient solution.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 26, 2016)

I keep thinking those cobs would be bad ass surrounding a bush with a thouie on top! 

Master P she is looking fucking tremendous my man...


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 26, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> I keep thinking those cobs would be bad ass surrounding a bush with a thouie on top!
> 
> Master P she is looking fucking tremendous my man...


Thank you @tonygreen , I really appreciate you checking out what I post and dropping knowledge. Here is a YouTube clip with some cod side lighting...


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 27, 2016)

@tonygreen when you stress test your males, do you switch up the light cycle? I have been trying to find a keeper male, and the past two have looked great, then thrown hairs on me. Both threw exactly two hairs on one of 100 flower sites near the top of the plant. Both went through the same treatment, in flower room for a week, then quarantined to a room where i have to remember to turn the lights on, so light cycle becomes random, but never more than 12 hrs on. also the transition to prep the male flower area had each one on the dark for 2 days(while i got the new area ready) after flowering for the first week under 12/12. Then, they are fucking lucky if i can remember to feed them since they are on the other side of the house(coco near drying out completely). basically when i realize they are males, they get treated like shit. Both have similar lineage(sourdawg and underdawg D), and both threw hairs right after the 48hr dark period after flowering for a week. I guess if they were ladies and i got one or two nanners on the whole plant i wouldn't even think about tossing them, so that logic means they may still be keepers. Hope this is an ok place to ask, you have shared a lot of breeding knowledge in this thread, so i figured why not.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 27, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> @tonygreen when you stress test your males, do you switch up the light cycle? I have been trying to find a keeper male, and the past two have looked great, then thrown hairs on me. Both threw exactly two hairs on one of 100 flower sites near the top of the plant. Both went through the same treatment, in flower room for a week, then quarantined to a room where i have to remember to turn the lights on, so light cycle becomes random, but never more than 12 hrs on. also the transition to prep the male flower area had each one on the dark for 2 days(while i got the new area ready) after flowering for the first week under 12/12. Then, they are fucking lucky if i can remember to feed them since they are on the other side of the house(coco near drying out completely). basically when i realize they are males, they get treated like shit. Both have similar lineage(sourdawg and underdawg D), and both threw hairs right after the 48hr dark period after flowering for a week. I guess if they were ladies and i got one or two nanners on the whole plant i wouldn't even think about tossing them, so that logic means they may still be keepers. Hope this is an ok place to ask, you have shared a lot of breeding knowledge in this thread, so i figured why not.


If they have hairs then they are not true males


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 27, 2016)

Well DJ short would tell you those are "special" males. I call bullshit on that baseless claim!

I wouldn't use em man unless its for your personal stash and you dont give a fuck, for me putting beans in peoples hands who take time out of their life and make room in their garden I feel obligated because we all have bills, family, lives to live; it's not something I take lightly so if i put it out for the public better believe i test the shit out of em.

Light stress is ok, first 3 weeks of flower is when they are perfect to test.
Fuck the light stress though... The best way to stress test for intersex is root manipulation! The old days thats the secret way people made fems ha!
Stick you finger in there and tear up your roots a good bit and see what happens. If your dude can withstand that he's decent for intersex resistance!

In short if you like em anyway and the beans are for you go for it and see what comes of it.
If they are for market I wouldn't touch em! If they really stand out to you in special ways go for it and see what the progeny do!

For me maybe life is half over, who knows, time is limited for everyone so I aint fuckin around, mostly ha!


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 27, 2016)

Yo Stoni if you never get to those Purple sherb x dosido, lemme know maybe we can trade out, I wonder if that purple is hard set in the whole line or a random pheno.
Was looking at some buckeye purple before but couldnt snag em. Wanna do a purple GB x'er eventually now that I got some fruit line established and haze x'ers on the way!

If anyone sees a loud as true strawberry let me know too.
I got a shitload of KQR f2's and KQR x my blue sat lijne from a few years ago to dig through for some pineapple when I got time, the mom KQR was all pineapple.

Ah time... lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 27, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Yo Stoni if you never get to those Purple sherb x dosido, lemme know maybe we can trade out, I wonder if that purple is hard set in the whole line or a random pheno.
> Was looking at some buckeye purple before but couldnt snag em. Wanna do a purple GB x'er eventually now that I got some fruit line established and haze x'ers on the way!
> 
> If anyone sees a loud as true strawberry let me know too.
> ...


I have never smoked a good strawberry but have recently been wanting some.
I currently have 8 Shoreline Strawberry (fire alien strawberry X fire alien master) - I do believe, sprouted and ready for action. I am not sure how they will turn out but I was warned of nanners by a member.
I am looking for a worthy male, lol.

Thanks for the info on root manipulation.
Was wondering what you thought of revegging the male?
I had read that revegging a male was also a good test for intersex and general vigor and hardiness.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 28, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Tony, are these bx2's in the front tray, displaying the Gorilla Glue #4 leaf twist?


5 days later my mixed platter of strains.
The gorilla bubbles front to rear right down the middle.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 28, 2016)

Well that shit blew up quick ha!

Reveg is great to test, thats my last one after root manipulation.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 28, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Well DJ short would tell you those are "special" males. I call bullshit on that baseless claim!
> 
> I wouldn't use em man unless its for your personal stash and you dont give a fuck, for me putting beans in peoples hands who take time out of their life and make room in their garden I feel obligated because we all have bills, family, lives to live; it's not something I take lightly so if i put it out for the public better believe i test the shit out of em.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input Tony. They are just for me. Good males seem hard to come by, so i am searching for something different. Looking to go from random chucking to somewhat educated chucking, just ned the right male. I will prob save the pollen, but at least i know i am looking for something better.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 28, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Yo Stoni if you never get to those Purple sherb x dosido, lemme know maybe we can trade out, I wonder if that purple is hard set in the whole line or a random pheno.
> Was looking at some buckeye purple before but couldnt snag em. Wanna do a purple GB x'er eventually now that I got some fruit line established and haze x'ers on the way!
> 
> If anyone sees a loud as true strawberry let me know too.
> ...


He sent me 6 of them I think so yeah maybe we can do that ... strawberry switchblade is supposed to be very strawberry flavored. We just crossed her to my Donutz male . Hoping for strawberry Donutz. Sorry Tony don't mean to talk about my strain on your thread


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 28, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I have never smoked a good strawberry but have recently been wanting some.
> I currently have 8 Shoreline Strawberry (fire alien strawberry X fire alien master) - I do believe, sprouted and ready for action. I am not sure how they will turn out but I was warned of nanners by a member.
> I am looking for a worthy male, lol.
> 
> ...


Usually if you grow out a male and then take a clone and grow that out. If you don't get ridiculous preflowers that open in veg then it might be worth using for breeding . All these companies find a male and then use the pollen on everything in there stable and the male ends up having autoflower tendencies and other issues from inbreeding


----------



## ShyGuru (Nov 28, 2016)

I hear BOGs Sour Strawberry is very strawberry. I picked up two packs a while back but haven't gotten to run them yet. It also contains Sour Bubble which is already in your GB.


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 28, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Looking like glue type flower formation on them spears, a little more pointy. Looks like a solid 8-9 week finish.
> All of the flower times are very reliable on them GB, labeled from the flip to 12/12 not that bullshit from pre flower haha.


I see you are dropping Gorilla Bubble BX4 on 4-20-17... I'm wondering if those are going to be through great lakes genetics and what kind of price tag am I going to be looking at for them


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 28, 2016)

Yep. GLG. I was thinking 100 for 20 bean packs + overfill, my way of saying thanks to everyone for the support the last few years. So close to having the bx step done!
If people want smaller packs or are still not certain on whats been shown here we will have some sort of price drop on the original stocks. Bx3F1's will be $65.
New GB outcrosses will be $50 or less.
Loudogs stuff will be way under $50 per pack. Save a few extra dubs for those! 

Knock on wood everything goes smooth the next few months!
Should be some sort of hellafied promo to go with it all too so stay tuned!


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 28, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> He sent me 6 of them I think so yeah maybe we can do that ... strawberry switchblade is supposed to be very strawberry flavored. We just crossed her to my Donutz male . Hoping for strawberry Donutz. Sorry Tony don't mean to talk about my strain on your thread


Dude anything is up for convo in here no worries!


----------



## digging (Nov 28, 2016)

I can't wait for your BX4 drop on 4-20-17.

If there was going to be a line up to purchase these seeds, you would know who and where I was in line …


As I would be the guy with the tent, camped out at the front of the line


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 28, 2016)

Appreciate you man! This will be the last GB BX drop for awhile.
After that I will advance my other lines a bit while I wait for smoking Joe to finish his bx4 project so we can start the RIL work.

After that the math says something like 10-11 generations to 100% genome fixation.
Been working on it for a few years so why stop now? 
Sounds like alot but ill gettir done.

While I wait for Joe will advance my fruit lines and the haze work coming out on 4-20 as well.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 28, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Appreciate you man! This will be the last GB BX drop for awhile.
> After that I will advance my other lines a bit while I wait for smoking Joe to finish his bx4 project so we can start the RIL work.
> 
> After that the math says something like 10-11 generations to 100% genome fixation.
> ...


Wow a real breeder


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 29, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Yep. GLG. I was thinking 100 for 20 bean packs + overfill, my way of saying thanks to everyone for the support the last few years. So close to having the bx step done!
> If people want smaller packs or are still not certain on whats been shown here we will have some sort of price drop on the original stocks. Bx3F1's will be $65.
> New GB outcrosses will be $50 or less.
> Loudogs stuff will be way under $50 per pack. Save a few extra dubs for those!
> ...


Sounds great I'll stash some cash for them right after the holidays


----------



## JDMase (Nov 29, 2016)

So on green lake genetics they only take cash orders? Is there any way I can purchase internationally? Via online banking would be great. Or PayPal? @tonygreen


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 29, 2016)

JDMase said:


> So on green lake genetics they only take cash orders? Is there any way I can purchase internationally?


Money order


----------



## JDMase (Nov 29, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Money order


Is that like a Western Union thing? Never done one before haha my bad.

Anyone care to tell me how to do it so I can order some of Tony's seeds?  thanks


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 29, 2016)

JDMase said:


> Is that like a Western Union thing? Never done one before haha my bad.
> 
> Anyone care to tell me how to do it so I can order some of Tony's seeds?  thanks


Go to a bank and get an international money order. But make sure GLG will send them to you first.


----------



## ShyGuru (Nov 29, 2016)

JDMase said:


> Is that like a Western Union thing? Never done one before haha my bad.
> 
> Anyone care to tell me how to do it so I can order some of Tony's seeds?  thanks


You have to sign up to become a member of great lakes genetics. Once you've signed up and had your account verified you can message him through his site to make sure he ships to your location. If he confirms that he will ship to you then you simply order off the site and send US currency or an international money order. Once he receives your payment he ships your order. Glg has a great rep so I wouldn't worry about him running off with your money


----------



## JDMase (Nov 29, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> You have to sign up to become a member of great lakes genetics. Once you've signed up and had your account verified you can message him through his site to make sure he ships to your location. If he confirms that he will ship to you then you simply order off the site and send US currency or an international money order. Once he receives your payment he ships your order. Glg has a great rep so I wouldn't worry about him running off with your money


Thanks man! 

I sent him an email but as I emailed the contact us breeders section I feel as though he won't respond. I will be signing up and messaging him that way. Looking forward to trying the genetics on offer!


----------



## bf80255 (Nov 29, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Well DJ short would tell you those are "special" males. I call bullshit on that baseless claim!
> 
> I wouldn't use em man unless its for your personal stash and you dont give a fuck, for me putting beans in peoples hands who take time out of their life and make room in their garden I feel obligated because we all have bills, family, lives to live; it's not something I take lightly so if i put it out for the public better believe i test the shit out of em.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah DJ's "Super Male" theory lol
I love DJ and admire the work hes done but you gotta keep in mind blueberry is probably like the most hermi prone strain (next to thai sticks) to ever exist lol if you want advice on producing a knockout all around strain in the midst of prohibition DJ is your guy but getting intersex traits out of your lines... maybe try someon else hahaha


----------



## Tonzalito (Nov 29, 2016)

Yeah I got a 13 pack of azure haze from Dj short. Got 5 females and EVERY ONE HERMED... Thought it was something I did but I had given one to a friend who's been growing forever and his HERMED too. Don't waste you're money on ANYTHING crossed with Dj or jd shorts blueberry. I've read these reviews before and decided to give him the benefit of the doubt. Now I'm out a bunch of money and neither Dj or jd will even talk to me.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 29, 2016)

Great day to get my window stuck down. Fuckn freezin, I tore down the panel and all that and got in there but there is two bolts to the glass where it attaches to the regulator and since it is down all the way I cant reach em... Anyone know what to do? Do I drill through the sheet metal or what lol....

I read I could disconnect the motor and crank it up manually with a 3/8 but im missing something...

DBJ is working on credit cards, not yet though, if you send cash spend the few extra bucks for tracking is what I suggest.
Shipping worldwide from there...


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 29, 2016)

Day 29 on ole girl, I reckon its time for a bit of feed... Not near as light as she looks in the pic cuzza light but you can tell she is wantin a bit more now...


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 29, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Day 29 on ole girl, I reckon its time for a bit of feed... Not near as light as she looks in the pic cuzza light but you can tell she is wantin a bit more now...
> 
> View attachment 3842253


She's gonna need a bigger camera lense soon


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 29, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Great day to get my window stuck down. Fuckn freezin, I tore down the panel and all that and got in there but there is two bolts to the glass where it attaches to the regulator and since it is down all the way I cant reach em... Anyone know what to do? Do I drill through the sheet metal or what lol....
> 
> I read I could disconnect the motor and crank it up manually with a 3/8 but im missing something...
> 
> ...


Yeah bro you can disconnect it and push it up with your hand then use vice grips to clamp it up at the top so you can still use it kinda till you get it fixed .


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 29, 2016)

On guard duty all night so nobody steals the chariot lol.

The glass is so far down the two bolts attachng it to the assembly are way below the access holes, cant get a wrench on em.
Every damn tutorial i see starts off with them rolling the window down halfway so the bolts show... window wont budge! About 2 inches lower than the lowest access hole.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 29, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> She's gonna need a bigger camera lense soon


Lookin way better now ha, I still got hope to hit my goal...


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 29, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> On guard duty all night so nobody steals the chariot lol.
> 
> The glass is so far down the two bolts attachng it to the assembly are way below the access holes, cant get a wrench on em.
> Every damn tutorial i see starts off with them rolling the window down halfway so the bolts show... window wont budge! About 2 inches lower than the lowest access hole.


Some of those bitches are tricky bro. I'm sorry to hear your having issues. Atleast it's not snowing


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 29, 2016)

Fuckin eh, gonna hit up the shop on the corner in the am, he done a fair bit o shit for me, see if he will get it up for me till I get paid friday.

Looks like ya'd have to drill through the sheet metal to hit those bolts where they are sitting, Unless I'm missing something which I might be, like you said they are more tricky/frustrating than hard to work on...


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 29, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Fuckin eh, gonna hit up the shop on the corner in the am, he done a fair bit o shit for me, see if he will get it up for me till I get paid friday.
> 
> Looks like ya'd have to drill through the sheet metal to hit those bolts where they are sitting, Unless I'm missing something which I might be, like you said they are more tricky/frustrating than hard to work on...


Been there bro and fucked my hands up plenty digging around in old windows. Hope you Get er fixed tomorrow.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 29, 2016)

I've had my share of window problems and that sucks!
Working in the cold sucks too.
I need to steal a power cord and plug my truck in tonight. It barely started this morning at -22. It's 8pm and already -20 and it might get colder. 
I need to go to Hawaii this winter, lol.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 29, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I've had my share of window problems and that sucks!
> Working in the cold sucks too.
> I need to steal a power cord and plug my truck in tonight. It barely started this morning at -22. It's 8pm and already -20 and it might get colder.
> I need to go to Hawaii this winter, lol.


That is really cold damn


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 29, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> That is really cold damn


It's been warm here the last 5 years and only dipped down to -30 last year. I've seen it down to -50 once. It's worse around Fairbanks they can get cold!
I'll at least get to go to Seattle this winter for some rain and work, lol.


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 29, 2016)

Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 at 7 weeks, 49 days in. My room reeks like sour lime-skunk asshole-dark roasted coffee, but once the tent is unzipped the heavy dark and sweet aged hash scent rolls and your entranced. I'm really happy with how these girls have filled in the last week and will be watching as they do more...


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Trich_Tyson (Nov 30, 2016)

PV.. them girls is looking right man. talk about spears. Try not to poke your eyes out.
Bravo.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 30, 2016)

*MASTER P Make Em Say Uhh!!*


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 30, 2016)

Look like they r covered in sand. Final swell beginning,,, they not done yet...


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 30, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> View attachment 3842362


Dude that is some pretty ass fuckin funk !!


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 1, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> View attachment 3842362


looking chunky all the way down to the bottom. Definitely going to pull some nice numbers!


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 2, 2016)

Trich_Tyson said:


> PV.. them girls is looking right man. talk about spears. Try not to poke your eyes out.
> Bravo.





tonygreen said:


> *MASTER P Make Em Say Uhh!!*





tonygreen said:


> Look like they r covered in sand. Final swell beginning,,, they not done yet...





Stonironi said:


> Dude that is some pretty ass fuckin funk !!





eastcoastled said:


> looking chunky all the way down to the bottom. Definitely going to pull some nice numbers!


Thanks guys!


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 2, 2016)

Bobbos blue gb at almost 6.5 weeks...


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 3, 2016)

bobbos gb...


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 3, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Bobbos blue gb at almost 6.5 weeks...
> 
> View attachment 3844249 View attachment 3844250 View attachment 3844251 View attachment 3844252 View attachment 3844253 View attachment 3844254 View attachment 3844256


Yowza!  I going to have to pop those Blue Gorilla Bubble soon...


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 3, 2016)

Looks like, well blue GB!
I'm tellin ya she is prime for outcrossing!


----------



## JDMase (Dec 3, 2016)

I heard someone say that the original gg#4 has a twisted fan leaf structure, do these GB's have that too? It's probably not a desirable trait, but I like quirkiness in my strains


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 3, 2016)

Yes it is quit visible and it is a quirk, nothing negative about it, it's like your girl having a mole on her cheek ha. (hopefully not a big hairy one)

GB leaves has hooks and curls and a kind of style to her leaves all her own, looks like an exotic woman to me ha!


----------



## JDMase (Dec 3, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Yes it is quit visible and it is a quirk, nothing negative about it, it's like your girl having a mole on her cheek ha. (hopefully not a big hairy one)
> 
> GB leaves has hooks and curls and a kind of style to her leaves all her own, looks like an exotic woman to me ha!


Haha love it! Are there many phenotypes? Im trying to decide which one to pick, but don't know whether the price Id relative of the quality of the strain (im sure they're all exquisite). The bx3's are obviously the most expensive, but did I see you say that there were some bx4's coming soon? Should I hold out until then? I have my brother flying out to the US so would make payments easier for me. 

Also if anyone knows whether sending seeds international from the U.S. is an issue let me know? In Europe I can go to Amsterdam buy seeds and bring them back to the UK as a souvenir, so im hoping it's the same.


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 3, 2016)

GLG ships world wide never lost a box yet knock on wood, the bx4s will be out on 4-20-17 as well as bx3f1's.
If it was me I'd rather have em mailed than carry em on a plane, just my opinion. The US has no souvenir laws as far as i am aware.

Bx3 was listed at 100 because there was only limited packs released, mainly made it to get to bx3 for my advancement. I think they are almost gone now. Mainly put out for collectors and long time followers of the development. For new peeps wanting to check out the GB the cheaper packs do not denote a change in quality. Only difference is you will get a bit more variation.

3 main pheno groups, glue leaners on the top end, a big middle range of hybrids and a smaller sour bubble leaning group on the bottom end %'s.
You can begin to reliably seledct phenos a few days after they break dirt as described in this thread and the other big ones on GB floating around.

BX1F1 will have most variation and the pure bx's get successively more glue leaners showing.
Do to careful selection we have not seen a drop in vigor. They spend alot of energy building roots early then explode growth wise in the teen years.

All of the plants will exhibit uniformity in potency and great resin production as well as reliable structure per pheno as documented in GB threads.
You are guaranteed every mom will be worthwhile. Besides the odd intersex plant no one has had a shitty female yet that we've seen.
The terpene profiles are variable so the fun is you are guaranteed winners and you can hunt through for the nose you like the best.

It's like pheno hunting without the liabilities. ha.

Appreciate the interest JD!


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 4, 2016)

Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 frost on frost @7.5 weeks...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 4, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 frost on frost @7.5 weeks...
> View attachment 3845311


Bloody hell mate, that is some ridiculous frost


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Bloody hell mate, that is some ridiculous frost


Thank you brother, I can't wait to see what you find in those Blue Gorilla Bubble. I'm planning on popping some as well...


----------



## JDMase (Dec 4, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 frost on frost @7.5 weeks...
> View attachment 3845311


Looks incredible, are you still using the cree cxb3590's with the far reds? I don't suppose you have some magic frost initiator too? I know it's winter but WOW!


tonygreen said:


> GLG ships world wide never lost a box yet knock on wood, the bx4s will be out on 4-20-17 as well as bx3f1's.
> If it was me I'd rather have em mailed than carry em on a plane, just my opinion. The US has no souvenir laws as far as i am aware.
> 
> Bx3 was listed at 100 because there was only limited packs released, mainly made it to get to bx3 for my advancement. I think they are almost gone now. Mainly put out for collectors and long time followers of the development. For new peeps wanting to check out the GB the cheaper packs do not denote a change in quality. Only difference is you will get a bit more variation.
> ...


Not at all, I appreciate the time and effort you've put into this, Id rather spend my money on compassionate breeding than faceless pollen throwers!


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 4, 2016)

JDMase said:


> Looks incredible, are you still using the cree cxb3590's with the far reds? I don't suppose you have some magic frost initiator too? I know it's winter but WOW!
> 
> Not at all, I appreciate the time and effort you've put into this, Id rather spend my money on compassionate breeding than faceless pollen throwers!


Yes, I'm still running 400 watts worth of the CXB 3590 3500k with far red, deep red, and UVA. The Gorilla Bubble seem to really enjoy the chitosan I add every third watering...


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 4, 2016)

Coming into the finale PerroV! Wait for it!!


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 4, 2016)

Hope she smokes as good as she looks for ya man you deserve it!


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 5, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Hope she smokes as good as she looks for ya man you deserve it!
> 
> View attachment 3845913


I would post that pic on my seed packs lol


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 5, 2016)

That camera phone is insane lol... Not a bad lookin nug ha! 

if you can take like exactly identical 20 pics from a make shift tripod or some shit you could focus stack em in photoshop or some shit


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 5, 2016)

The best part is that it doesn't need photoshopping bro.


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 5, 2016)

No photo shop here... Point, click and post... Lol


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 5, 2016)

Focus stacking helps sharpen up every trich but she is a bad bitch and shot from a camera phone it still trips me out lol...

Day 35 on this one, getting a little chunky.


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 5, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> No photo shop here... Point, click and post... Lol


What phone is that again? I seen that pxil phone or whatever has a slick camera too.


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 5, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> What phone is that again? I seen that pxil phone or whatever has a slick camera too.


It's the Motorola Moto Z Force Droid. I also have the Hasselblad camera that links on to the back but I rarely use it...


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 5, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Focus stacking helps sharpen up every trich but she is a bad bitch and shot from a camera phone it still trips me out lol...
> 
> Day 35 on this one, getting a little chunky.View attachment 3845967


That's one bad girl @tonygreen ! 21 zips easy...


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 5, 2016)

Hopefully man! No deficiencies so far lookin good... 1.1 EC on top, 2.0 on the runoff. Watering from the tap at PH 7.4, run off PH 6.5.
My dirt is doin it's thing. another 10 days before a tiny PK boost.

Still looks kinda small to me ha!


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 5, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> It's the Motorola Moto Z Force Droid. I also have the Hasselbad camera that links on to the back but I rarely use it...


Looks like it says 21 mega pixels. Looks damn good!


----------



## JDMase (Dec 5, 2016)

Can anyone direct me to the post of the gorilla glue with a droplet trichome on the tip of the fan leaf?! 

Don't you hate it when you're telling your missus about a nice strain and they're just like mhm yah yeah and you're excited and they don't get it?! Haha. I find picthres help. Sometimes even get a "Oooh" lol.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 5, 2016)

JDMase said:


> Can anyone direct me to the post of the gorilla glue with a droplet trichome on the tip of the fan leaf?!
> 
> Don't you hate it when you're telling your missus about a nice strain and they're just like mhm yah yeah and you're excited and they don't get it?! Haha. I find picthres help. Sometimes even get a "Oooh" lol.


Sounds like my house


----------



## JDMase (Dec 5, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Sounds like my house


Yeah you know it! 

Ive bigged this strain up so much and I know I saw it on here somewhere, she doesn't believe me though. I say gorilla glue I think it couldve been a gorilla bubble of course.


----------



## JDMase (Dec 5, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> ppreciate that uk420 gave me the boot for posting too many pics ha!


I know this is an old post, but can I say I joined uk420 and got 3 threads closed ina row just for starting a discussion about cobs! What a ridiculous forum, and then I got abuse for asking why! 
Does this mean you're from the UK tony? Or should I not ask that lol. If not I'll edit this post. 
Also, any ideas if it was you that posted that trichome pic I asked about? I feel it was you or Perro.. Im trolling through now lol.


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 5, 2016)

Nah im not UK, got some good friends there though. 
Ya that site is a joke!!!!!!!
Idk ill flip through see if it is see, so many pics dude ha.

IDK why other breeders dont like to show off there work,,, you can find everything about GB with pics from day 1.


----------



## JDMase (Dec 5, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Nah im not UK, got some good friends there though.
> Ya that site is a joke!!!!!!!
> Idk ill flip through see if it is see, so many pics dude ha.
> 
> IDK why other breeders dont like to show off there work,,, you can find everything about GB with pics from day 1.


Thanks man! If it helps, the fan leaf was on the left and the drop was on the right. I can picture it now! 

Yeah I am gonna say that if I heard of gorilla bubble and didn't read this forum I wouldn't be as excited to get my hands on some seeds. 

I think its called transparency and it is a consumers wet dream lol. 

I look forward to seeing what the future has in store!


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 6, 2016)

Perro V's is almost done, what a helluva show. Bakersfield we are counting on you to get us through the winter with entertainment ha!


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 6, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Perro V's is almost done, what a helluva show. Bakersfield we are counting on you to get us through the winter with entertainment ha!
> 
> View attachment 3847645


It's gonna be tough to follow that  fire


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 6, 2016)

She should pop here in the last week. Those browns will swell yet, that little white pistils is like wait for me guys.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 6, 2016)

I'll gladly carry the torch until I'm done.
Can't wait to see PerroV's finished product and get his smoke report.


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 6, 2016)

8 weeks in, 56 days later...  Thank guys, I have 5 clone Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 mamas and will probably be running here again after the next run. The kind words are much appreciated...


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## tonygreen (Dec 6, 2016)

Superb. Really resembles the father nicely.

Here is a roll call of some of the males...

First the original sour bubble selection...

And the first male used to start the Bx, you can see the evolution...


The Bx1 male selection, father of bx1f1 and bx2... This one resembles your girl to me...



Bbx2 used to make the bx3s was near identical as above as is the bx3 selection currently housed awaiting his turn.

Kind of cool to see the process of how we busted open the sour bubble vigor.


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 6, 2016)

My god Perro, that thing is a POTM winner waiting to happen lol.

I guess yer gonna have a lot of friends soon lol.
See what I mean of the resemblance?


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 6, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> My god Perro, that thing is a POTM winner waiting to happen lol.
> 
> I guess yer gonna have a lot of friends soon lol.
> See what I mean of the resemblance?


They look great, all the dad's... Thank Tony, your hard work makes it easy. I wish I had more room to keep one of the males out of the first bunch I popped. One of the males frosted a bit in veg and he was stinky with solid glue structure but closer nodes. I don't have an area to flower out a male so he got the ax...
I would love to cross a Bx3f1 male back to this Bx1f1 female just for giggles and grins...


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 6, 2016)

If you guys ever wanna fuck around but dont got alot of space a small uhaul moving box and a single 23 watt cfl with a small cut of a male will produce enough pollen to use and not enough to ruin a garden. No need to ventilate. Everyone please feel free, I encourage it, she is a natural on the outcross!


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 6, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> If you guys ever wanna fuck around but dont got alot of space a small uhaul moving box and a single 23 watt cfl with a small cut of a male will produce enough pollen to use and not enough to ruin a garden. No need to ventilate. Everyone please feel free, I encourage it, she is a natural on the outcross!


I just didn't want to seed up a whole crop while trying to make a couple seeds. I really want to pop some Blue Gorilla Bubble and hit the White Berry Kush female I have. The WBK is legit and it could be beond frosty amazingness..


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 7, 2016)

Think micro grow, small box shoved in a closet somewhere maybe. Only need 3 weeks till pollen drops.
Sounds tasty!


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 7, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Think micro grow, small box shoved in a closet somewhere maybe. Only need 3 weeks till pollen drops.
> Sounds tasty!


If and when I do it, you'll get some to check out also...


----------



## supermigu (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello somebody knows where I can buy seeds of tonygreen? I am from Spain, some grow that accepts € and payment by card? Thanks.


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 7, 2016)

Cards are a tough one man. Great Lakes Genetics will go worldwide. No Credit card yet but they are working on it...


----------



## JDMase (Dec 7, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Cards are a tough one man. Great Lakes Genetics will go worldwide. No Credit card yet but they are working on it...


They got back to me about international orders and apparently I have to pay an additional $30 for a tshirt. Didn't really want to do that


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 7, 2016)

JDMase said:


> They got back to me about international orders and apparently I have to pay an additional $30 for a tshirt. Didn't really want to do that


Overseas shipping is expensive. Sometimes you have to pay for what you want


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 7, 2016)

The freebies help make it up usually. They tend to be more generous than anyone to be fair.


----------



## JDMase (Dec 7, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> The freebies help make it up usually. They tend to be more generous than anyone to be fair.


Wasn't aware they done freebies! I was just thinking I would rather spend that extra $30 on some more of your seeds that's all!


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 7, 2016)

I think in the GLG thread here some guys posted up pics of their orders.
Usually good stuff, lots of the long bottom leaf crosses going around now and I am hearing really good things on em.
They send the most freebies and toys of anybody far as I seen myself. I think somewhere in this thread a dude was tripping he ordered a pack and got like 50 beans or something like that lol.
Idk but everyone ends up happy in the end.

Anyone else care to chime in feel free but usually there is the breeders promos then GLG toss in toys on top ala secret santa.


----------



## JDMase (Dec 7, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> I think in the GLG thread here some guys posted up pics of their orders.
> Usually good stuff, lots of the long bottom leaf crosses going around now and I am hearing really good things on em.
> They send the most freebies and toys of anybody far as I seen myself. I think somewhere in this thread a dude was tripping he ordered a pack and got like 50 beans or something like that lol.
> Idk but everyone ends up happy in the end.
> ...


You've convinced me im ordering on Friday  any recommendations of anything else nice on there? 
Gonna try some bx1f1 and either bx2/3 havent decided yet.. definitely going for that blue GB too. 
Also saw some kinky strain called pink biscuit though. Sounded nice!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 7, 2016)

JDMase said:


> They got back to me about international orders and apparently I have to pay an additional $30 for a tshirt. Didn't really want to do that


My last Great Lakes order, I received a free T-shirt after I met a 250 dollar - I think, price point.
They have some great breeders, great specials and awesome freebies.
My favorite seed bank.


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 8, 2016)

Bx3 is pretty frosty too.


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 8, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Bx3 is pretty frosty too.View attachment 3848459 View attachment 3848460 View attachment 3848461


That could be said...


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 8, 2016)

Thats the gb bx3 mom of the nyco xer. She is a pine sol/sour ass bomb.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 8, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Thats the gb bx3 mom of the nyco xer. She is a pine sol/sour ass bomb.


Is the pine sol/sour smell a trait inherited from the sour bubble which I have zero experience with or a new expression unique to her?
I believe great potency is tied to that pine sol terpene code.


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 8, 2016)

From my experience it is buried in the sour B side, hard to find the sour phenos, looks like the inbreeding paired up a few nice recessives 
The sour b genes were floating in the gg4 already, it smells like we all want sour bubble to but we gotta dig through those kushy phenos ha!
Skunky, rotten on the bottom end, smells like i imagine lemon ball sweat to smell ha!


----------



## Jd Short (Dec 8, 2016)

Tonzalito said:


> Yeah I got a 13 pack of azure haze from Dj short. Got 5 females and EVERY ONE HERMED... Thought it was something I did but I had given one to a friend who's been growing forever and his HERMED too. Don't waste you're money on ANYTHING crossed with Dj or jd shorts blueberry. I've read these reviews before and decided to give him the benefit of the doubt. Now I'm out a bunch of money and neither Dj or jd will even talk to me.


See, the thing is I've already addressed the issue with the Azure Haze mother publicly in multiple different places and multiple different times. I've offered you replacement seeds even though I don't have to and the pack said all seeds sold as is. (Funny you failed to notice that but are stuck on the 13 per/pk). So, here's the thing, I've addressed this issue publicly, I've offered you replacements even though I didn't have to, you refused the replacements and now only wish to be slanderous in what appears to be a very trollish sort of a way. Here's what you need to realize that I believe is escaping your grasp; because I've publicly addressed this issue, and because I openly acknowledge the issue with the SSH plant and because it is common knowledge among those who grow that hazes are prone to herm sensitivities I've done everything I can to satisfy you and to stand by the quality of my product. Because I believe in my product and have offered replacements and because you refused to accept them and refuse to even engage in any dialog that isn't just rude, any credibility you think you may have had is quickly waning and you're just looking more and more like a troll and in essence helping me build my name and brand. After all, Jd Short must be one hell of a breeder if people on the internet are trolling him, right? Because honestly at this point, that's all it really looks like you're doing. This will be the last time I reply to you. OES has your replacements seeds for you, although I doubt you want them at this point or that you ever actually did. Also, get a grip. If any of your story and or complaint is true, how you went about resolving it is completely inappropriate and akin to what a child might do. I'm just being honest. Peace.


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 8, 2016)

What's up JD thanks for stopping in. What do ya think of the Gorilla Bubble? 
If you ever want to do a joint project hit me up!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 8, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> From my experience it is buried in the sour B side, hard to find the sour phenos, looks like the inbreeding paired up a few nice recessives
> The sour b genes were floating in the gg4 already, it smells like we all want sour bubble to but we gotta dig through those kushy phenos ha!
> Skunky, rotten on the bottom end, smells like i imagine lemon ball sweat to smell ha!


The lemon ball sweat pheno, nice!


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 8, 2016)

Hello guys we finally got a test result...

http://sclabs.com/sample-detail.html?id=217267

Big ups to my man RB26 for running her!


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 8, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Hello guys we finally got a test result...
> 
> http://sclabs.com/sample-detail.html?id=217267
> 
> Big ups to my man RB26 for running her!


Hot Damn


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 8, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Hello guys we finally got a test result...
> 
> http://sclabs.com/sample-detail.html?id=217267
> 
> Big ups to my man RB26 for running her!


Holy shit! I'd say it hit 30%. That's one nice looking nug in the picture.
Which bx is she?


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 8, 2016)

Thats dansbuds bx1 #6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They are all up in every pack its no gimmick! This aint the ghost train they are in every pack!

Almost 4 years of work is paid off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 8, 2016)

It's time to go caroling around the forums.
I could help but think Christmas after seeing this pie graph


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 8, 2016)

The pure pure lol... Drinkin a heineken to celebrate ha!


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 9, 2016)

No cbd, prolly why she smacks ya so hard in the front end and the back end has that deeper stone that comes on.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 9, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> No cbd, prolly why she smacks ya so hard in the front end and the back end has that deeper stone that comes on.


It is really surprising . Especially how well the sour bubble is for pain. Kinda figured it would be high ! Still kill


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 9, 2016)

All the bean popping and massive selection paid off.... Unreal. I know 30% aint the end all but I'm giggling lilke a school girl!


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 9, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> All the bean popping and massive selection paid off.... Unreal. I know 30% aint the end all but I'm giggling lilke a school girl!


It don't get much ,if any better !


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 9, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> All the bean popping and massive selection paid off.... Unreal. I know 30% aint the end all but I'm giggling lilke a school girl!


And from what I have seen of @Greengenes707 testing the cobs and led's test a couple points higher then hps. We will have to see when I get the GB Bx1f1 tested out and I'll get the terpines run also...


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 9, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> All the bean popping and massive selection paid off.... Unreal. I know 30% aint the end all but I'm giggling lilke a school girl!


Great work @tonygreen , congratulation and much respect...


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 9, 2016)

I appreciate everyone who backed me up and supported me these years!!!


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 9, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> I appreciate everyone who backed me up and supported me these years!!!


It's only just begun, this ride. You have people to do and things to see...  A couple break out tests and the buzz will be rolling... The day is yours...


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 9, 2016)

It's my first sons birthday today!


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 9, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> It's my first sons birthday today!


Happy birthday , Tony jr.


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 9, 2016)

I put my 10x loop over the camera on my phone and this is what showed up... 
 
Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1...


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 9, 2016)

Boom! you should do that more lol... need a phone tripod lol

What do those packs say about resin production?


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 9, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Boom! you should do that more lol... need a phone tripod lol
> 
> What do those packs say about resin production?


WHOA


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 9, 2016)

I only see a random amber here and there, wait for it!

I am smoking through this half zip of sour dubb s2 this weekend picking out seeds. She is a lip smacker, zesty, tart, fresh tasting lemon line bomb, sticks to your lips good, gonna blend well with the nyco xer.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 9, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> I only see a random amber here and there, wait for it!
> 
> I am smoking through this half zip of sour dubb s2 this weekend picking out seeds. She is a lip smacker, zesty, tart, fresh tasting lemon line bomb, sticks to your lips good, gonna blend well with the nyco xer.


Sour dubb is fire


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 9, 2016)

Pulled the sample pic from the page source... Looks decent.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 9, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Pulled the sample pic from the page source... Looks decent.
> 
> View attachment 3850028


I can get that cut here in the mitten . I helped a buddy by giving him some pollen for some seeds strawberry switchblade, sour dubb , ac/dc, and 1 more I can't remember but I think he may be flaking on me now


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 9, 2016)

Dansbuds did pass her out some so she is out there. One of Cannacruz most potent it looks like.


If you get her there is no restrictions, spread her as far and wide as you like.

I ran her and it was the first flowering plant i killed basically in 5 years lol...
I have 6 beans of unkown source from her, maybe s1's or could have been gg4 pollen or even possible dansbuds gb8 pollen.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 9, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Dansbuds did pass her out some so she is out there. One of Cannacruz most potent it looks like.
> 
> 
> If you get her there is no restrictions, spread her as far and wide as you like.
> ...


If I get any of those seeds I will be happy sour dubb x Donutz = dubb dipped Donutz ? lol


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 10, 2016)

A peek at the christmas packaging.


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 10, 2016)

Smokin through this Sour Dubb S2 picking out beans. this will be the mother of the lemon lime GB for sure with the Bx3 male.
Really nice smooth lime flavors. No fuel or over powering sour really just tart headpunch sweet lemon-line flavors. Light green flowers. You can still taste the lime after you smoke.
It reminds me of that lemon lime from the old school. Gonna be sick with the NYCO orange grapefruit diesel punch.
I keep taking naps after I smoke another J ha.


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 10, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> A peek at the christmas packaging.
> 
> View attachment 3850599


I'm so down with this sickness...


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 10, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Smokin through this Sour Dubb S2 picking out beans. this will be the mother of the lemon lime GB for sure with the Bx3 male.
> Really nice smooth lime flavors. No fuel or over powering sour really just tart headpunch sweet lemon-line flavors. Light green flowers. You can still taste the lime after you smoke.
> It reminds me of that lemon lime from the old school. Gonna be sick with the NYCO orange grapefruit diesel punch.
> I keep taking naps after I smoke another J ha.


That sounds killer sir ! I came across a strain a while back called grapefruit krush that was like that just an amazing flavor profile of fruitiness . You are gonna have a catalog of strains before too long man ! Keep it up


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 11, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Smokin through this Sour Dubb S2 picking out beans. this will be the mother of the lemon lime GB for sure with the Bx3 male.
> Really nice smooth lime flavors. No fuel or over powering sour really just tart headpunch sweet lemon-line flavors. Light green flowers. You can still taste the lime after you smoke.
> It reminds me of that lemon lime from the old school. Gonna be sick with the NYCO orange grapefruit diesel punch.
> I keep taking naps after I smoke another J ha.


That sounds wicked Tony


----------



## JDMase (Dec 11, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Bx3 is pretty frosty too.View attachment 3848459 View attachment 3848460 View attachment 3848461


Damn, no bx3's left! You restocking them sooner than the 4/20/17 drop tony?

As the saying goes, you snooze you lose.


----------



## hayrolld (Dec 11, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> A peek at the christmas packaging.
> 
> View attachment 3850599


I like those Tony! The logos you are working on are cool, but that packaging looks good. And it doesn't hurt that the cross sounds like fire. Gotta drop these man! Buying a few packs is the end of my Christmas shopping (I buy myself nice gifts)


----------



## Glrrr (Dec 11, 2016)

@ tonygreen normally I'd rather IM this, but going nuts trying to figure out how to start a conversation in the inbox. I'll apologize in advance if this is in the wrong spot. Just wondering if 5 gal smart pots would be big enough for 2-3' Gorilla Bubble BX1F1 plants? I bought some and they seem much smaller than anticipated. Plus I can't really tell what you used from the pictures. Thank you!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 11, 2016)

When do you plan to drop the Ruby Red Gorilla Bubbles at GLG, Tony? I'm gonna have to get some of them beans!


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 11, 2016)

Yo guys the ruby Red should be in GLG hands this week with the new freebies too. My bx4 seed run will start shortly, no way to get it done any sooner. Sorry I didn't expect the rush after that test!
I got some stashed I'll look at but they didnt get packaged up originally for being half dark half light.
They still germ but I don't want to put out shitty seed ha.

5 would be ok the bigger the better on the pots I say, 5 gallon pot probably 4-8 zips each depending on how ya veg em.


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 12, 2016)

The sssdh s2 is giving me churchy diesel burps after naps. helluva combo lol.


----------



## Psyphish (Dec 12, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Hello guys we finally got a test result...
> 
> http://sclabs.com/sample-detail.html?id=217267
> 
> Big ups to my man RB26 for running her!


Wasn't RB-26's GG#4 33%? How does the Gorilla Bubble differ from the GG#4? I've never smoked either but have some GG#4 S1s (Dansbuds) and other GG#4 crosses.


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 12, 2016)

Psyphish said:


> Wasn't RB-26's GG#4 33%? How does the Gorilla Bubble differ from the GG#4? I've never smoked either but have some GG#4 S1s (Dansbuds) and other GG#4 crosses.





RB26; said:


> I believe it was 60 days, but I'll check the logs to verify. Usually I do 56-58 days but I ran my Sour Tangie in that room too and it needed a few extra. I will chop up my GBBX #6 mothers and give her a better go, this was only a 2 plant tester run so 1/3 of a light's worth of plants hah.


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 12, 2016)

Gorilla Bubble has several differences. She flowers a bit faster in many phenos, the flowers are more dense in many phenos, and she has phenos to search through.
The terpenes are variable, you can find glue profiles and many other interestings things such as the pine sol phenos, skunky, rotten, hashy sweet phenos etc. really a nice range of interesting notes.
You get to find your favorite pheno with baseline qualities of gg4.


----------



## Glrrr (Dec 12, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Yo guys the ruby Red should be in GLG hands this week with the new freebies too. My bx4 seed run will start shortly, no way to get it done any sooner. Sorry I didn't expect the rush after that test!
> I got some stashed I'll look at but they didnt get packaged up originally for being half dark half light.
> They still germ but I don't want to put out shitty seed ha.
> 
> 5 would be ok the bigger the better on the pots I say, 5 gallon pot probably 4-8 zips each depending on how ya veg em.


Awesome thanks again Tony.


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 12, 2016)

The beauty of it all is it is documented every step of the way since day 1. Probably the most transparent development of any strain ever made tbh.


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 12, 2016)

So 20 freebie packs of SSSDH S2 x the NYCO xer. Labeled 5 packs but there is 6 beans in em.
Will be labeled as SSSDH S2 x NYCO X. The mom is a dominated diesel bomb with greasy leather incense notes floating on top should be something real real nice with the grapefruit/orange diesel from the male. these will go between 10-12 weeks on most phenos. Will be worth it for the guys who knows whats up.

Sour Dubb S2's not lookin like as many we'll see shortly, smokin my last J of it, hopefully I don't take another nap right now lol...

Christmas will be buy one get a freebie pack, from one all the way up.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 12, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> So 20 freebie packs of SSSDH S2 x the NYCO xer. Labeled 5 packs but there is 6 beans in em.
> Will be labeled as SSSDH S2 x NYCO X. The mom is a dominated diesel bomb with greasy leather incense notes floating on top should be something real real nice with the grapefruit/orange diesel from the male. these will go between 10-12 weeks on most phenos. Will be worth it for the guys who knows whats up.
> 
> Sour Dubb S2's not lookin like as many we'll see shortly, smokin my last J of it, hopefully I don't take another nap right now lol...
> ...


Tony you releasing the GB x NYCO for xmas too


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 12, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Few shots of the GB BX1 male selection for BX2 and BX1F1...
> 
> 2 gg4 mommas in the back GB BX1 momma front right...View attachment 3606502 View attachment 3606503 View attachment 3606504 View attachment 3606505


Hey thats the avatar I picked without knowing it is that wild OG


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 12, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Tony you releasing the GB x NYCO for xmas too


yessir.



OG Jewish connissor said:


> Hey thats the avatar I picked without knowing it is that wild OG


nice avatar ha!


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 12, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> yessir.
> 
> 
> 
> nice avatar ha!


Is that ok or I should change up wow I liked it first time I saw it didn't read about it just said ok let me know OG


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 13, 2016)

It's cool bro. That was the first epic pheno we found in Gb line.


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 13, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> It's cool bro. That was the first epic pheno we found in Gb line.


Your doing something right when folks have your bud shots as thier avatar...


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 13, 2016)

Here's some pics of my Gorilla Bubble Bx1 and bx2.






Here's the Blueberry Gorilla Bubble






Overview of her their surroundings


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 13, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's some pics of my Gorilla Bubble Bx1 and bx2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is nothing there bro


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> There is nothing there bro


Seriously? I can even see the picture in your quote.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 13, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Seriously? I can even see the picture in your quote.


Weird maybe it's my phone ?


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 13, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Seriously? I can even see the picture in your quote.


 This is what I see


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 13, 2016)

I see em. Looks like they filled in the spaces decent dude.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 13, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> I see em. Looks like they filled in the spaces decent dude.


Why don't I ?


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 13, 2016)

I copied the URLs from my grow journal after downloading them there. I wonder if anyone else has the same issue?


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 13, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> I see em. Looks like they filled in the spaces decent dude.


I think there going to be happier now that there not crowded.


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 13, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's some pics of my Gorilla Bubble Bx1 and bx2.How tall were these before flowering? Is that week 2 flowering? OG j
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 13, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's some pics of my Gorilla Bubble Bx1 and bx2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking great @Bakersfield !


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 13, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Looking great @Bakersfield !


Thanks PerroVerde. 
BTW, these girls are @ day 17.


----------



## hayrolld (Dec 13, 2016)

I am having the same problem as Stonironi - just an icon with an X through it. Normally pics show up without a problem.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 13, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> I am having the same problem as Stonironi - just an icon with an X through it. Normally pics show up without a problem.


It might be a security setting. I don't know?
You can find the originals @ my grow journal. https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-4000-watt-gorilla-bubble-locktite-501st-og-twizzler-clementinextripoli-wickedxlocktite-grow.924484/page-2#post-13207102.


----------



## ShyGuru (Dec 13, 2016)

I can see them @Bakersfield and they are looking nice and healthy


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 13, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> I am having the same problem as Stonironi - just an icon with an X through it. Normally pics show up without a problem.


That is weird shit man ???


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 13, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> It might be a security setting. I don't know?
> You can find the originals @ my grow journal. https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-4000-watt-gorilla-bubble-locktite-501st-og-twizzler-clementinextripoli-wickedxlocktite-grow.924484/page-2#post-13207102.


I have seen them in your thread  looks great bro


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 13, 2016)

9 weeks completed tonight, these will be coming down in the next couple days...


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 13, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> 9 weeks completed tonight, these will be coming down in the next couple days...
> View attachment 3852917
> View attachment 3852918


Nice! Like trichomes on a stick.


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 13, 2016)

you be smokin good mon


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 13, 2016)

This bx3 mom is dripping with pin sol and the deeper scent of peppery chemmy plasticy perfumy myrcene blowing up all over it, babies will be that oo weeee.
Heavy dope. Puts me out at 58 days seeded, sins she will be reallly good.


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 14, 2016)

Alright I decided to send in a lot of kqr f2s and kqr x blue Sat 2.2. They will be freebies. Four years old so I don't want em to go to waste. They are germing perfect.

If someone finds my pineapple kqr mom you'll know. It looked just like rez mom. I'll need a cut back ha.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 14, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Alright I decided to send in a lot of kqr f2s and kqr x blue Sat 2.2. They will be freebies. Four years old so I don't want em to go to waste. They are germing perfect.
> 
> If someone finds my pineapple kqr mom you'll know. It looked just like rez mom. I'll need a cut back ha.


Kqr = ??
I keep refreshing your page over @ GLG waiting for your drop.


----------



## durbanblue (Dec 14, 2016)

Same Here.


----------



## durbanblue (Dec 14, 2016)

Killer queen relux = KQR.


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 14, 2016)

Yep kqr from dutchgrown. Those are gonna be adventure mix. The one mom pollinated by two dad's. First beans I ever made. The mom had pure pineapple nose. Buds so dense a quarter looked like an eighter. These should finish in 8 solid mostly maybe nine tops.

Mail going out in the am. You guys got a few days at least.


----------



## hayrolld (Dec 14, 2016)

durbanblue said:


> Same Here.


Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 14, 2016)

Ok preview looks like

*Freebies/testers:*

Sour Dubb s2 x (NYCD x Agent Orange) x [ECSD x (SFV x Chem bx)] *15 packs 5 beans each (really 7, germing good but a little light colored so i added extras)*



SSSDH s1 x (nycd x Agent Orange) x [ECSD x (SFV x Chem bx)] *20 packs 5 beans each ( really 6)*



Killer Queen Redux Test Mix: A combination of KQR x Blue Satelllite 2,2 and KQR F2's *15 packs 5 beans each (really 5)*


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 14, 2016)

Workin on the rubies next... That sssdh is a derivative line from OJDs cut btw.


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 15, 2016)

Well I fucked some shit up bein in a rush to sort shit. I got this fine metal mesh strainer to help sort shake from beans and I usually take my time but I went super fuckin hard and i rubbed off some of the outer layer of the beans, Live and learn... You can see what I mean...

They are germing fine, Ive showed some people and they said they look fine and they have bought way worse. They are listed as 10 per pack but I went back and added over fill to all of em. If anyone has any bogus germs hit me up and I got you for sure if I put em out even,,, 

20 packs for christmas but... idek if I want to send them out. Who wants to get something fucked up in there stocking... I'm pretty cautious and I think they are ok but idk yet...

I'm gonna sleep on it and look at em with fresh eyes tomorrow before I decide. You can see what i mean in the top pic with the outer tissue layer,,, pre scuffed....fuck.

On a positive note I busted open a breeder pack of GB BX3 so I have 20 packs of 10 beans and overfill to send out.


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 15, 2016)

Not my finest hour, hope the extra bx3s make someone happy tho. :I

Whaddya think guys?


----------



## hayrolld (Dec 15, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Not my finest hour, hope the extra bx3s make someone happy tho. :I
> 
> Whaddya think guys?


I think you are being very critical of the quality. While I think that is something we all appreciate about your approach to breeding, you are gonna break a lot of hearts if you throw those ruby red gorillas away! They look better than a lot of seeds I have run without problems, and you are being very generous with extra seeds and freebie packs. I am extremely willing to take them off your hands. My biggest problem is trying to narrow down my order from 'I want them all'. Everyone seems to have had good results with germing - you bred strong beans, have a little faith brother.


----------



## hayrolld (Dec 15, 2016)

And more bx3 will make whoever ends up with them happy


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 15, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Not my finest hour, hope the extra bx3s make someone happy tho. :I
> 
> Whaddya think guys?


I'm sure It would make someone very happy this season to receive some pre-scuffed bx3's lol.

You letting people know ahead of time:

leaves it at their discretion
adds to the fact you're a stand up guy by being transparent
Good luck Tony


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 15, 2016)

Alright they're on the way. Should be ok. Like I say I got you if it's any issues popup.

Gb bx3 not affected. They were sorted already. Busted open a 250 count breeder pack and split over 20 packs. So listed as 20 packs but they have over fill. Same price as the previous bx3 listing.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Out of the four BX1F1's and the four BX3's, I have 2 BX1 that are showing they are girls.
All but one of the BX3's are doing good, one of theses started out slow and continues to be a challenged individual that will become a sacrificial offering to the weed gods.
All of the BX1F1's are doing great and are growing at a little faster rate than the BX3.
Uniformity is very solid with all though as far as structure and leaf characteristics.
Cant wait to get a couple girls ready to pull clones


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 15, 2016)

Nice on ya flame thrower, the boys usually show first in these, hopefully a good sign for ya!


----------



## AbeFroman (Dec 16, 2016)

I have 3 gorilla bubble BX2 pups right now and only one of my GG#4 S1s germinated. Hopefully i gave a girl or two of the 3 BX2.


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 16, 2016)

Alright fellas, dont be shy to show em we gotta stay entertained the rest of winter!


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 16, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Alright fellas, dont be shy to show em we gotta stay entertained the rest of winter!


Mine are hanging upside down with their fan leaves pulled sweating out chlorophyll and moisture. Not as photogenic as before but getting to the point where the buds shrinking are pushing the trichomes together tighter. 

I made a batch of infused coconut oil with some of the lower stuff and frosty fan leaves even though they were still wet. It was my first attempt at doing so but it turned out nice. My mom has never smoked but really is enjoying it so far. She is fighting breast cancer and is into natural medicine. It took me a while to convince her to try it but once she did she was like "Yes"...


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 16, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your mom, prayers your way. Hope the GB can find her some benefits.
Good for pain and appetite and inflammation for sure.

Go to sleep guys, blizzard shut down the roads, mail delay at least a day ha!


----------



## flamethrower1 (Dec 17, 2016)

We were suppose to get 8 to 12, looks like we got around 6 overnight with another 3 or 4 this morning.
Time to get the four wheeler out and have some fun if you could call it that.
Our high temp for Sunday is suppose to be 0, thats the part of living here I really do not like.
Oh well, we have been pretty lucky for most of the month


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 17, 2016)

Did about a 40 foot slide to a red light in slow motion and banged the chick in front of me, I was holding firm on the antilock brake trusting it would catch, nope, veered at the last second som my front drover corner hit her rear right, glad she decided to leave but she will probably call her insurance anyway ha.

Stuff hit town but stuck in the PO all day due to weather looks like maybe monday.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 17, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Did about a 40 foot slide to a red light in slow motion and banged the chick in front of me, I was holding firm on the antilock brake trusting it would catch, nope, veered at the last second som my front drover corner hit her rear right, glad she decided to leave but she will probably call her insurance anyway ha.
> 
> Stuff hit town but stuck in the PO all day due to weather looks like maybe monday.


That sucks!
Be safe out there.


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 17, 2016)

So did you pull yours at 65 Perro?


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 17, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> So did you pull yours at 65 Perro?


They got the chop at 64 days. Most every trichome was opaque, milky white and that's where I like them. Peeled the fan leaves and hung them up to dry. I be testing their state of dryness in a few days and moving them on to the next stage. The fan leaves were super easy to pull off this GB cultivator, the rest will be dry trimmed...


----------



## flamethrower1 (Dec 17, 2016)

''Banged the chick in front of me", sorry to hear that Tony but I like the way that sounds for some reason


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 17, 2016)

flamethrower1 said:


> ''Banged the chick in front of me", sorry to hear that Tony but I like the way that sounds for some reason


Mercy...


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 18, 2016)

lol...

Here is the newsletter again if anyone wants to be notified of comings and goings at the lakes.

https://gem.godaddy.com/signups/302544/join


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 18, 2016)

Day 49, little taco from a little too much PK and a little heat fluctuation that occured... Now back to straight water...


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 18, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Day 49, little taco from a little too much PK and a little heat fluctuation that occured... Now back to straight water...
> 
> View attachment 3856225


Well over a lb on that lady ! Damn


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 18, 2016)

Your lips to gods ears bro, trying to come up with the house money this winter and gtfo. We'll see... That was vegged 5 weeks from rooted cut, the dirt was too high EC and fried the first plants I put in so I had to flush like crazy and start fresh, they were a lot bigger than rooted cut ha! The goal on the first ones was to try to hit 1.6 but I killed em. I will be happy if these are at least over 1.

Airplane touched down with DBJ, says it loks like the promo goes live tuesday,


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 18, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Your lips to gods ears bro, trying to come up with the house money this winter and gtfo. We'll see... That was vegged 5 weeks from rooted cut, the dirt was too high EC and fried the first plants I put in so I had to flush like crazy and start fresh, they were a lot bigger than rooted cut ha! The goal on the first ones was to try to hit 1.6 but I killed em. I will be happy if these are at least over 1.
> 
> Airplane touched down with DBJ, says it loks like the promo goes live tuesday,


5 weeks ? Whoa that is a giant for 5 weeks . NICE ! You are well on your way to that new place


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 18, 2016)

Veggin under the big lights makes growth super fast. It doesnt cost me much to veg under 1000w all things considered.
Most people talk about veg time assume low light veg ha. Hoping my roots kick in this last couple weeks and pump out the weight.
Lollipopped em hard so it's show time I hope ha.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 18, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Veggin under the big lights makes growth super fast. It doesnt cost me much to veg under 1000w all things considered.
> Most people talk about veg time assume low light veg ha. Hoping my roots kick in this last couple weeks and pump out the weight.
> Lollipopped em hard so it's show time I hope ha.


They are definitely showing out


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 18, 2016)

The original goal was 1.6 per until I killed em. I'll be real happy if these do at least 1.
My best is 1.25 but thats when I was salting the shit out of my plants, so we'll see, these been a nice steady EC the whole time until the MOAB hit ha.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 18, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> The original goal was 1.6 per until I killed em. I'll be real happy if these do at least 1.
> My best is 1.25 but thats when I was salting the shit out of my plants, so we'll see, these been a nice steady EC the whole time until the MOAB hit ha.


Nice !! You know all the enhancers are gonna do that to ya .


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 18, 2016)

My soil EC was so high to start they havent had but water all the way and a shot or two of flora micro, and the one shot of moab at day 44.
Still a 1.3 EC in the soil. After this it will still be in good shape.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 18, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> My soil EC was so high to start they havent had but water all the way and a shot or two of flora micro, and the one shot of moab at day 44.
> Still a 1.3 EC in the soil. After this it will still be in good shape.


EC sounds on point I'm not a fan of high EC feedings unless the particular strain requires it. What's your source water EC like 0.2?


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 18, 2016)

.2 or .3 depending on the day/time of season. It aint too bad all things considered.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 18, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> .2 or .3 depending on the day/time of season. It aint too bad all things considered.


You ever tried Florakleen for flushing?


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 18, 2016)

Cant say I have. I used gypsum to flush and clean out the bad dirt to start. Binds up the excess salt in high sodium mediums.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 18, 2016)

I don't use bottled nutes anymore but when I was in coco the Florakleen was good for flushing out excess salt.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I don't use bottled nutes anymore but when I was in coco the Florakleen was good for flushing out excess salt.


Yeah when used at the end it would make my coco plants turn colors quick from lack of food  it's good stuff . But I think it's only dialuted sugars .


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 18, 2016)

I dig the organics thing and once I'm a bit more established I will give it a shot indoors, I already use it in the veggie garden with great results.

I've never noticed a problem with salt buildup in coco, but I have had some strange things happen when using coco without leaching the sea salts out and precharging. This is why I like to use Canna coco coir because they've already done this chore with the medium.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 20, 2016)

Picked a pack of Ruby Red Gorilla Bubble
Looks like there's 17 left. 
Better hurry!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks for the help @tonygreen 

Got my order in for the Blue GB BX1, and the GB BX1F1


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 20, 2016)

Appreciate the support guys.



*GREATLAKES GENETICS*

*CHRISTMAS PROMO*

*THIS PROMO STARTS TUESDAY DECEMBER 20TH*

* AT 6PM EST. AND ENDS ON DECEMBER 31ST AT*

*MIDNIGHT EST.*

*THIS IS THE PICK YOUR PRESENT PROMO.*

*Some of you may have missed out on one of the promos over the last year. So every order that spends over 140 US dollars can pick a pack of seeds of their choice from the list below. These have all been grown out now with stellar results.*


*Gorilla Glue #4 x Long Bottom Leaf 10 pack*

*Dead Head OG x Long Bottom Leaf 10 pack*

*Starfighter F2 x Long Bottom Leaf 10 pack*

*Blackberry Banana Kush x Long Bottom Leaf 10 pack*



*YOU ALSO GET TO PICK THE STYLE OF TEE SHIRT*

*YOU WOULD LIKE.*

*The GLG original tee*

*Mens Sizes S – 4XL*



*The Dragons Blood tee*

*Mens Sizes S – 4XL*

*Ladies S-2XL ****







*The New Bodhi Logo tee*

*Mens Sizes S – 4XL*

*Ladies S-2XL ****

*
The Big Bean tee*

*Mens Sizes S – 4XL*

*Ladies S-2XL ****



**** Are very limited*


*All orders that spend over 250 US dollars will get all of the above promo items*

*AND*

*Get a free 5 pack of Cookie Wreck x long Bottom Leaf.*

*AND*

*Get to pick a free 5 pack from the list below.*


*THE SKUNK SERIES made by 8th Avenue Genetics.*

*These are all very limited and are on a “who pays for their order first” basis.*


*Dutch Passion Skunk #1 x Master Thai Uncle Fester Skunk #18 Total of 16 packs available*

* (Please give an alternative pick)*


*(Bean Holder Haze 4 x Mango) x Master Thai Uncle Fester Skunk #18 Total of 20 packs available*

* (Please give an alternative pick)*


*Reserua Privada RKS x Master Thai Uncle Fester Skunk #18 Total of 16 packs available*

* (Please give an alternative pick)*


*Master Thai Uncle Fester Skunk #18 F2’s*

* Total of 16 packs available*

* (Please give an alternative pick)*

*OR*


*A 5 pack of “Praline’s” 1982 Gooey Mom x Chocolate Diesel. Made by San. *

* Total of 50 packs available.*

* (Please give an alternative pick)*


*OR*


*You can make a second pick from the Bad Dawg List.*

*These are 10 seeds per pack !!!!*

*Gorilla Glue #4 x Long Bottom Leaf*

*Dead Head OG x Long Bottom Leaf*

*Starfighter F2 x Long Bottom Leaf*

*Blackberry Banana Kush x Long Bottom Leaf*


*Please leave your selections of the following items on*

* The GLG Message Board*

*1). Freebie choice(s)*

*2). Your backup freebie choice(s)*

*3). And a tee shirt size if you qualify.*


*To leave a message on the message board.*

*Pull up your invoice. There are 2 boxes on the upper left hand side of the invoice. One is to print the invoice and the other will connect you to the message board when you click on it.*


*All promos are on a first pay, first serve basis.*

*If you do not send in your freebie request, I will make it for you.*

*If you do not send in your alternative freebie pick, I will make it for you. *

*If you do not pick a shirt size, you will not get one!!*


*All promos are subject to availability and may change without notice !!!!!*

*All orders must be paid for within 10 days of their order date. Or contact me with an explanation why. !!!!!!*


*Plus, you will receive all the breeder Promos !!!!!!!*


*Breeder Promos to be listed tomorrow!*


*Thanks,*

*GreatLakes Genetics.*


*NINE FOLD GENETICS*

*CHRISTMAS PROMO*


*THIS PROMO STARTS TUESDAY DECEMBER 20TH*

* AT 6PM EST. AND ENDS ON DECEMBER 31ST AT*

*MIDNIGHT EST.*


*Buy any 1 pack of NINEFOLD GENETICS and get a free 12 pack of Confusion.*


*Buy any 2- 4 packs of NINEFOLD GENETICS and get a free 12 pack of Confusion, and a free 12 pack of Darlins net.*


*Buy 5 packs or more of NINEFOLD GENETICS and get 2 free 12 packs of Confusion, and 2 free 12 packs of Darlins net.*

*Also, with the 5 pack deal, get a free Lexco Fat Bob 2 (dubbie Box) with a Nine Fold logo on it.*


*Nine Fold Genetics and GLG would like to wish you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy (and green) New Year !!!!*


*All promos are subject to availability and may change without notice !!!!!*



*All orders must be paid for within 10 days of their order date. Or contact me with an explanation why. !!!!!!*





*TONYGREEN’S TORTURED BEANS Christmas promo!!*

*Nothing like an Orange in your stocking to brighten up your holidaze!!!*


*THIS PROMO STARTS TUESDAY DECEMBER 20TH*

* AT 6PM EST. AND ENDS ON DECEMBER 31ST AT*

*MIDNIGHT EST.*


With every pack of Tony’s beans you pay for you will receive a free *5* pack of your choice from the list below.

Sour Dubb s2 x {(NYCD x Agent Orange) x [ECSD x (SFV x Chem bx)]} 

*15 packs Available*


SSSDH s1 x {(nycd x Agent Orange) x [ECSD x (SFV x Chem bx)]} 

*20 packs Available*


Killer Queen Redux Test Mix: A combination of KQR x Blue Satelllite 2.2 and KQR F2's 

*15 packs Available*


*Please give a alternative freebie pick.*


NO LIMIT ON THE NUMBER OF PACKS YOU CAN BUY !!

Limited to supply on hand.

We will also be dropping a new strain from Tony

*Ruby Red Gorilla Bubble F1* 

And a restock of

*Gorilla Bubble BX3*


*All promos are subject to availability and may change without notice !!!!!*

*All orders must be paid for within 10 days of their order date. Or contact me with an explanation why. !!!!!!*

*THANKS from TONYS TORTURED BEANS*



*And GREATLAKES Genetics.*


----------



## Jaybodankly (Dec 20, 2016)

Noticed a small typo on Gorilla Double. "Done in 58-63 weeks solid."


----------



## flamethrower1 (Dec 20, 2016)

One less pack of those Ruby Reds left, thanks Tony.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 20, 2016)

Just ordered the bx3 thanks Tony for the cube


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 20, 2016)

I ordered a couple packs from GLG also, Ruby Red Gorilla Bubble and Sour Dubb x GB Bx2... Tagged up the Sour Dubb s2 x NYCD X AO freebies...

Here is an early bud took during the chop, well I knocked her off. I have been drying her and she will be ready for an early sample in a couple days. I have the rest in paper bags slow drying for a couple more days...


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 21, 2016)

Hey I thought DBJ did good on the spelling this time ha!

Looking bad ass Perro! She is gonna hit!

Appreciate the support guys! Few more days till Christmas hope everyone is having a good holildays. Big thanks to everyone who supported Tortured Beans the last few months as well, it is because of you guys my kids got a christmas and im able to go see them. Appreciate you guys!


----------



## ray098 (Dec 21, 2016)

I just found out about you tony but after seeing your work i ordered the bx2 thx


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 21, 2016)

Appreciate you bro, feel free tothrow up what ya find and good luck hunting. GB packs are like packs of good luck for sale ha!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 21, 2016)

I'll be showing the bx3 with my next round once they arrive brother man 

Keep up the good work


----------



## ray098 (Dec 21, 2016)

You're welcome cant pop them now but when i do i will OTE="tonygreen, post: 13227484, member: 476024"]Appreciate you bro, feel free tothrow up what ya find and good luck hunting. GB packs are like packs of good luck for sale ha![/QUOTE]
You


----------



## Jaybodankly (Dec 21, 2016)

Is the RUBY RED GORILLA BUBBLE red?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 21, 2016)

After reading thru this whole thread think Ima have to cop some bx2 for my next run. 
While I wait on that bx4 

Awesome lookin work


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 22, 2016)

GB has lots of colored recessives, idk if you guys saw dans purple pheno. The NYCO xer male is red through and through and orange/citrus/grapefruit diesel/fuel hardcore , i got his twin sister and another girl flowering now for evaluation to meet the bx3 male then recombine the two lines and evaluate, I kept the male and he revegged wonderful in case a BX is in order on his side. I'd say you got excellent chances to come up with colors judging by the male and what I know of the GB. Looking to incorporate as much color as I can moving forward. I'll get it locked in. 
I think the cool part is you get to be along for the ride and see the development as we go! There is an excellent chance that the F1 is very colorful, we're about to find out whats up!

After I chopped the mom I noticed a sprout that must have fell out, didnt have the heart to kill it so we'll see what it is ha! Its chillin in the 12/12 will get to regular veg timing soon ha.


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 22, 2016)

One more time if anyone has germ issues on the ruby red let me know and i make it good for you. Should be alright but im a tweaker on details ha!
Hopefully if there is anything pops up the little extra overfills even it out, if not hit up your guy!


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 22, 2016)

Backstock released. Those are the last BX1F1 and BX2 that will be in stock in 2017. Something like 120 packs total.
somebody should think about stashing some up, they may end up being collectors items in 5-10 years 
There is no backstock on the blue GBs, 14 left. If I can I may get to another blue line advancement sometime late in 2017. other stuff first.
Thats been your daily news update ha!


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 22, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Backstock released. Those are the last BX1F1 and BX2 that will be in stock in 2017. Something like 120 packs total.
> somebody should think about stashing some up, they may end up being collectors items in 5-10 years
> There is no backstock on the blue GBs, 14 left. If I can I may get to another blue line advancement sometime late in 2017. other stuff first.
> Thats been your daily news update ha!


Breezed through this thread and like what you're doing man. I'm in.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Dont you normally receive an email conformation of your order from GLG.
Thought I did the last two orders, have not received anything on my latest order


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 22, 2016)

flamethrower1 said:


> Dont you normally receive an email conformation of your order from GLG.
> Thought I did the last two orders, have not received anything on my latest order


Same happened to me but my mail had slotted it into my junk mail, it was sitting there waiting for me.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 22, 2016)

I'll decently keep an eye on Tony when my stock runs out.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2016)

Man I screwed up and ordered a few hours before the promo began.
I'm hoping that my message to DBJ, begging for a pack of SSSDH s1 x {(nycd x Agent Orange) x [ECSD x (SFV x Chem bx)]} will pan out.


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 22, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Man I screwed up and ordered a few hours before the promo began.
> I'm hoping that my message to DBJ, begging for a pack of SSSDH s1 x {(nycd x Agent Orange) x [ECSD x (SFV x Chem bx)]} will pan out.


I did that last 4/20 with the Gorilla Bubble drop DBJ worked with me..


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 22, 2016)

Oh snap....glg got my monies 

Bx3 for Xmas


----------



## Maxman and Fiddler (Dec 22, 2016)

Got my GBs in the mail yesterday with some freebies and great schwag, thanks! Will pop them tomorrow and put a few away for the future. Thanks for the fast turn-around and friendly customer service!


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 22, 2016)

Appreciate everyones support and kind words, feel free to throw up what ya find in here GB or whatnot its all good.
Hope everyone finds a winner or three!!! Pretty much everyone has GB has ta run a second round or two to battle out the keepers they find or
found a winner sticking out right by itself straight off.

Also the males are no joke to out-cross with.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Appreciate everyones support and kind words, feel free to throw up what ya find in here GB or whatnot its all good.
> Hope everyone finds a winner or three!!! Pretty much everyone has GB has ta run a second round or two to battle out the keepers they find or
> found a winner sticking out right by itself straight off.
> 
> Also the males are no joke to out-cross with.


I have 2 males that have been ripped from their flat, repotted in early flower and have successfuly revegged, without a hitch. 
I cut the main flowering tops off and placed in water with a plate beneath to catch the pollen. 
I might pollinate a few buds on the ladies not really knowing which ones a keeper.


----------



## hayrolld (Dec 22, 2016)

Seriously pumped to get these beans! I got red gorilla, sour dubble, and bx3 =) Freebies are making my Christmas - thanks Tony! You and PerroVerde have me itching to run these crosses.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Dec 22, 2016)

Put it in the mail today.


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 22, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I have 2 males that have been ripped from their flat, repotted in early flower and have successfuly revegged, without a hitch.
> I cut the main flowering tops off and placed in water with a plate beneath to catch the pollen.
> I might pollinate a few buds on the ladies not really knowing which ones a keeper.


Great sign of a stable male if he didnt toss any hairs! You'll have a good idea by week 4-5 maybe which is looking best!


----------



## flamethrower1 (Dec 22, 2016)

I totally forgot about the freebie option when I placed my order, not too worried about it though.
Did not receive an email conformation, sending the cash tomorrow anyway


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Great sign of a stable male if he didnt toss any hairs! You'll have a good idea by week 4-5 maybe which is looking best!


4 weeks tomorrow and their already putting out the trichs. Pictures after Christmas.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2016)

flamethrower1 said:


> I totally forgot about the freebie option when I placed my order, not too worried about it though.
> Did not receive an email conformation, sending the cash tomorrow anyway


Better check your spam folder, I get my email within a minute of checking out.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Nothing in the spam folder, I think they are dissing me, well they re going to get the ching regardless


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 22, 2016)

flamethrower1 said:


> Nothing in the spam folder, I think they are dissing me, well they re going to get the ching regardless


Did you get an order ID#?

You can go back and use the mail function at the top of your confirmed order to list the freebies you would like...


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Did you get an order ID#?
> 
> You can go back and use the mail function at the top of your confirmed order to list the freebies you would like...


Yeah, I wouldn't send money without a confirmation #


----------



## flamethrower1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Yeah, when I log in the order is listed with an order number, should be good.
Not worried about it, they have always treated me solid.


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 22, 2016)

Smoking on my first quick dried, non cured knock off while chopping them down nug.

The nug was 1.5g and made a nice little J. Her dry hit was sour lime peal and the bud was all deep funk skunk while being broken up.
The smoke is smooth and I wasn't coughing on a big hit. I first noticed body relaxation and looser, no back tightness. Then the head change hit, smooth and relaxing in the eyes, through the eyes, forhead and down the back of the neck. I'm stuck as fuck listening to my boy tell me how to play a new game he downloaded and the world is in slow motion. Typing this is been taken a minute. I really like the high on this Gorilla Bubble cut. I'm going to get some cereal and chill for a bit...


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 23, 2016)

Right on man! I can tell from that report you got the Gb ha, perfect description.

She makes really fucking amazing edibles for pain and inflammation, The metabolites stay in the blood longer and the medicinal affects keep me walking and moving without back spasms, only when I run out within about 2-3 weeks I'll start to notice twinges and shit.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 23, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Right on man! I can tell from that report you got the Gb ha, perfect description.
> 
> She makes really fucking amazing edibles for pain and inflammation, The metabolites stay in the blood longer and the medicinal affects keep me walking and moving without back spasms, only when I run out within about 2-3 weeks I'll start to notice twinges and shit.


That is the way my back acts sans gange, I know what's going on with the first little ripple of spasm, not even unpleasant, at first. I have some deformed vertebrae and scar tissue that cause pain. Weight management, excercise, walking and weed make my everyday life very enjoyable and back pain free for the most part. My spasms will kick up in about 4 days without weed.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 23, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Smoking on my first quick dried, non cured knock off while chopping them down nug.
> 
> The nug was 1.5g and made a nice little J. Her dry hit was sour lime peal and the bud was all deep funk skunk while being broken up.
> The smoke is smooth and I wasn't coughing on a big hit. I first noticed body relaxation and looser, no back tightness. Then the head change hit, smooth and relaxing in the eyes, through the eyes, forhead and down the back of the neck. I'm stuck as fuck listening to my boy tell me how to play a new game he downloaded and the world is in slow motion. Typing this is been taken a minute. I really like the high on this Gorilla Bubble cut. I'm going to get some cereal and chill for a bit...


Great report Perro. I had some GB this summer and the smells were similar. High was out of this world.


----------



## littlegiant (Dec 23, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Right on man! I can tell from that report you got the Gb ha, perfect description.
> 
> She makes really fucking amazing edibles for pain and inflammation, The metabolites stay in the blood longer and the medicinal affects keep me walking and moving without back spasms, only when I run out within about 2-3 weeks I'll start to notice twinges and shit.


That's great to know! I will make some edible's real soon with some GB. Serious inflammation here!
I will give it a try with the Blueberry GB as that will be out first.


----------



## Glrrr (Dec 23, 2016)

Like to give a Big Holiday Hug to DBJ, Tonygreen's Tortured Beans and Great Lakes Genetics. I received my (13 count) Gorilla Bubble BX1F1's today. In addition to these sought after genetics. I got hooked up with 10 Starfigher x Long Bottom Leaf freebies from Bad Dawg Genetics. Also included were 2 wicked pins and stash jar and 6 promo stickers to adore my grow op! Great deal!


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 23, 2016)

Just transferred the Gorilla Bubble from 3 brown paper bags into four 2 gallon food grade black plastic buckets with boveda 60g packs. It's a tight rope drying here in the desert. I'll have some trim work ahead of me in a few days...


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 23, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Just transferred the Gorilla Bubble from 3 brown paper bags into four 2 gallon food grade black plastic buckets with boveda 60g packs. It's a tight rope drying here in the desert. I'll have some trim work ahead of me in a few days...
> View attachment 3860123


Looking real nice. Like gems poking through the guard leaves.
I'm guessing you have 2 elbows there.


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 23, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Looking real nice. Like gems poking through the guard leaves.
> I'm guessing you have 2 elbows there.


Thank you. That would be great if so, off of 400 watts of cobs to boot...


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 23, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Thank you. That would be great if so, off of 400 watts of cobs to boot...


That might be doable, a little over 2 grams per watt? I sure haven't done it!
It looks like you have those 2 gallon buckets pretty full with dense bud.
I'm pretty sure your going to have a Merry Christmas. Great work!


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 23, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> That might be doable, a little over 2 grams per watt? I sure haven't done it!
> It looks like you have those 2 gallon buckets pretty full with dense bud.
> I'm pretty sure your going to have a Merry Christmas. Great work!


Thanks again @Bakersfield. My best harvest so far with this set up has been 1.4g per watt. I know the Gorilla Bubble really took to the full spectrum lighting. If I can pull 2 I will be jumping like a kid on Christmas morning...


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 24, 2016)

hillbill said:


> That is the way my back acts sans gange, I know what's going on with the first little ripple of spasm, not even unpleasant, at first. I have some deformed vertebrae and scar tissue that cause pain. Weight management, excercise, walking and weed make my everyday life very enjoyable and back pain free for the most part. My spasms will kick up in about 4 days without weed.


Yo bill you are like me dude. Degenerative disc disease, arthritus in the spine, a fractured vertebrae that never healed, when I first had back issues it started as sciatica. OMG I thought I was gonna die. Walking like a 90 year old man, push ups to get out of bed. Every step i took the pain would strike and It is so sharp it would take my breath and freeze you up. As my disc started to fuse the sciatica went away and the full on spasms in the lower back started. Sciatica was a cakewalk compared to those, put me out for a week without being able to move one inch then a week limping around. It was hard and scary since I lived alone at the time... I pray every day for no spasms. Besides the standard stiffness and tweaks and twitches I have come to understand I have managed to avoid a spasm attack. What does a back spasm feel like? Well it takes your breath away instantly, instant cold sweat, your body locks because if you move at all you get racked with waves of pain that makes your eyes want to pop out, standing or walking is impossible, your legs wont work... all you can do is collapse...

I started breeding to save my sour bubble which gave me the ultimate relief. 
GB has kept my spasms down to the point I can move and walk (not run ha) and I can wake up in the morning with just some minor stiffness and not in pain or occasionally a twitch. If you cant get GB hit me up at 4-20 I got you man. I made the shit for us.


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 24, 2016)

Well guys I'm not dead but I won't be posting or messaging anyone here unless Sunni and I can come to terms on advertising.
Just letting you guys know so you don't think I am dead.


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 24, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Merry Christmas!


 Too you as well


----------



## hayrolld (Dec 24, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Well guys I'm not dead but I won't be posting or messaging anyone here unless Sunni and I can come to terms on advertising.
> Just letting you guys know so you don't think I am dead.


That sucks Tony - your input and transparency will be missed. I am sure the thread will keep kicking along with bud porn and good reviews though to keep clueing folks in to how good these strains are. Hope you have a great Christmas brother!


----------



## hayrolld (Dec 24, 2016)

If anybody can let me know where else to find Tony, please dm me.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 24, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Well guys I'm not dead but I won't be posting or messaging anyone here unless Sunni and I can come to terms on advertising.
> Just letting you guys know so you don't think I am dead.


I'm just recently looking in this thread, and am now caught up. I just want to say that I've learned and gained a lot of respect for you. I'm trying to find a way to justify making an order when so many unpopped beans are waiting their turn. But I like supporting the good guys when one shows up. Merry Christmas; may you enjoy continued business success and good health.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 24, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Well guys I'm not dead but I won't be posting or messaging anyone here unless Sunni and I can come to terms on advertising.
> Just letting you guys know so you don't think I am dead.


I hope you two can figure something out. 
It won't be the same without you.
At least we have options, (other forums), to stay in the loop, with your breeding developments.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 24, 2016)

I don't understand ? Does this mean every seed vendor mentioned on this forum has to be an advertiser ?


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 24, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> If anybody can let me know where else to find Tony, please dm me.


He's on IC mag, there is a thread about gorilla bubble in the gg4 subforum


----------



## hydgrow (Dec 24, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Well guys I'm not dead but I won't be posting or messaging anyone here unless Sunni and I can come to terms on advertising.
> Just letting you guys know so you don't think I am dead.



Well it was only 100 bucks for OES and he straight up lied about who he was for a grip and made lots of sales off of RIU. Also he makes money off of all kinds of seeds. Not just a breeder selling seeds like Tony. So if this site is as honest as Sunni portrays it to be I would expect it to be a hundo or less @tonygreen


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 24, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Merry Christmas!


Merry Christmas Tony


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone! Tony, I am a spinal injury guy too, broke my back and left leg pretty badly in a snowboarding accident 17 years ago. I have had all those symptoms at times, and quite a bit of permanent nerve damage. Nothing compares. Anyway, be well, I hope you can work it out with the staff.


----------



## frankslan (Dec 25, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Latest revision... Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3823045


I pictured it as a scientist with like a seed strapped down like frankenstein.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 25, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> lol what is she a front linesman shoulders are way to wide for her head and make her a red head


Objectively; Make the head bigger, revise the face. Humans are hard to illustrate.


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 25, 2016)

Some of the Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 getting trimmed up...


----------



## numberfour (Dec 26, 2016)

BX2's, flipped the other day

#1 Loved seeing the twists on a couple of the leaves
 

#2, topped


----------



## Tstat (Dec 27, 2016)

So I was going to drop $100 on some nutes and supplies at a shop going out of business. Then I saw this thread! I've been messing around with strains from Attitude and Midweek for years. Some have been great, others average. I believe I need a few perfect strains and skip messing around with the huge banks and breeders.

So I am getting the BX1F1 for sure. Now come the questions, lol! What else should I grab? I want to spend $140 to get the freebies, so does shipping count towards the $140? I ask because if I bought 2 of Tony's packs, they are all mostly $65 each, which would be $130. Or the Gorilla Duble is $75, so that's an option.

Anyway, the Gorilla Bubble BX1F1 is defenite. Any suggestions for another, as well as suggestions for freebies? Thanks!!


----------



## hydgrow (Dec 27, 2016)

Tstat said:


> So I was going to drop $100 on some nutes and supplies at a shop going out of business. Then I saw this thread! I've been messing around with strains from Attitude and Midweek for years. Some have been great, others average. I believe I need a few perfect strains and skip messing around with the huge banks and breeders.
> 
> So I am getting the BX1F1 for sure. Now come the questions, lol! What else should I grab? I want to spend $140 to get the freebies, so does shipping count towards the $140? I ask because if I bought 2 of Tony's packs, they are all mostly $65 each, which would be $130. Or the Gorilla Duble is $75, so that's an option.
> 
> Anyway, the Gorilla Bubble BX1F1 is defenite. Any suggestions for another, as well as suggestions for freebies? Thanks!!



140.00 before shipping. Buy more! Lol


----------



## Tstat (Dec 27, 2016)

Yea... anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2016)

A question for you knowledgeable folks: on GL website, this pic is included of Gorilla Bubble:







What a coincidence ! 1 - I've never seen this before a couple of days ago on a 21 day bloom Dog - just like this pic. 2 - What is this, and if it's featured in the strain sales description, does that means it's _a good thing ?_


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 27, 2016)

Tstat said:


> So I was going to drop $100 on some nutes and supplies at a shop going out of business. Then I saw this thread! I've been messing around with strains from Attitude and Midweek for years. Some have been great, others average. I believe I need a few perfect strains and skip messing around with the huge banks and breeders.
> 
> So I am getting the BX1F1 for sure. Now come the questions, lol! What else should I grab? I want to spend $140 to get the freebies, so does shipping count towards the $140? I ask because if I bought 2 of Tony's packs, they are all mostly $65 each, which would be $130. Or the Gorilla Duble is $75, so that's an option.
> 
> Anyway, the Gorilla Bubble BX1F1 is defenite. Any suggestions for another, as well as suggestions for freebies? Thanks!!


I'd suggest getting the Ruby red gorilla, and the BX 1 . But keep in mind the bx3 would be closest to GG4 in seed form is my understanding. Anything you choose from that stable is going to produce something nice , hard to choose. Good luck


----------



## frankslan (Dec 27, 2016)

Tstat said:


> Yea... anyone have any suggestions?


I got the ninefold It comes with a free pack too. They have some nice looking stuff not much info on them in the forums though. I know they are good though as they had one seed pac strain on beanbid.


----------



## Tstat (Dec 27, 2016)

Which Ninefold?


----------



## frankslan (Dec 27, 2016)

I did the blue devil because I like blue dream. Darlins net would be my second pick gorilla-glue-4-x-dmt

https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/darlins-net-gorilla-glue-4-x-dmt-kush-f1/771


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 27, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> A question for you knowledgeable folks: on GL website, this pic is included of Gorilla Bubble:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The leaf pattern seen there is a almost signature of a BOG keeper or unique cultivar. The picture denotes what I believe is proof Tony was using the real deal clone only Sour Dubb. It almost looks like tobacco mosaic virus but it's a genetic pattern in the BOG lines...


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 27, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I'd suggest getting the Ruby red gorilla, and the BX 1 . But keep in mind the bx3 would be closest to GG4 in seed form is my understanding. Anything you choose from that stable is going to produce something nice , hard to choose. Good luck


I'd also recommend the Blue Gorilla Bubble. A month in and their stacking more like an Indica than the long internode running style of my bx2, which I think is a Gorilla Glue #4 trait.
They're equally frosty as the GB bx1 and bx2 but have a unique smell that is like purple pez candy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> The leaf pattern seen there is a almost signature of a BOG keeper or unique cultivar. The picture denotes what I believe is proof Tony was using the real deal clone only Sour Dubb. It almost looks like tobacco mosaic virus but it's a genetic pattern in the BOG lines...


Great info, amigo. This is one of 3 Breeders Boutique Dog in a bloom tent. Does it look the same to you? As you can see, the rest of the tent is great - I'm about ready to assassinate this one.


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 27, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Great info, amigo. This is one of 3 Breeders Boutique Dog in a bloom tent. Does it look the same to you? As you can see, the rest of the tent is great - I'm about ready to assassinate this one.


I would say let her live and see what happens. She looks healthy besides her crazy tattoos. You too may be the next clone only...


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I would say let her live and see what happens. She looks healthy besides her crazy tattoos. You too may be the next clone only...


Fine then.  But if I see anything similar on her roomates....


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 27, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Fine then.  But if I see anything similar on her roomates....


It almost looks like wind burn or to much light but the new growth is coming out the same and they look healthy, is she giving you anything else special?


----------



## flamethrower1 (Dec 27, 2016)

I have one of my GB BX1F1 showing that same molted leaf thing, not showing sex yet.
Actually have 4 out of seven not showing yet.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> It almost looks like wind burn or to much light but the new growth is coming out the same and they look healthy, is she giving you anything else special?


Other than that, all appears well....growth, flowering, nute/water uptake. Funny thing, the other 2 Dogs are jammed up against one of the fans, and all is good, That tent is due a nute change tomorrow....sometimes that straightens things out. If not, it won't be a huge blow to cull it. It's a crowded tent, and flowering out a goji clone and an orgi are the priorities, though I read great things about the Dog. That said.....

*Apologies *friends, for veering off topic. So who wants to split a pack of Bx 3 ?


----------



## JDMase (Dec 27, 2016)

Tstat said:


> So I was going to drop $100 on some nutes and supplies at a shop going out of business. Then I saw this thread! I've been messing around with strains from Attitude and Midweek for years. Some have been great, others average. I believe I need a few perfect strains and skip messing around with the huge banks and breeders.
> 
> So I am getting the BX1F1 for sure. Now come the questions, lol! What else should I grab? I want to spend $140 to get the freebies, so does shipping count towards the $140? I ask because if I bought 2 of Tony's packs, they are all mostly $65 each, which would be $130. Or the Gorilla Duble is $75, so that's an option.
> 
> Anyway, the Gorilla Bubble BX1F1 is defenite. Any suggestions for another, as well as suggestions for freebies? Thanks!!


I think tony said a while back that all packs include some bx1's, is that correct?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 27, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Other than that, all appears well....growth, flowering, nute/water uptake. Funny thing, the other 2 Dogs are jammed up against one of the fans, and all is good, That tent is due a nute change tomorrow....sometimes that straightens things out. If not, it won't be a huge blow to cull it. It's a crowded tent, and flowering out a goji clone and an orgi are the priorities, though I read great things about the Dog. That said.....
> 
> *Apologies *friends, for veering off topic. So who wants to split a pack of Bx 3 ?



Split you say


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 27, 2016)

JDMase said:


> I think tony said a while back that all packs include some bx1's, is that correct?


GLG had a buy one get one free deal over the summer on Tony's gear. I don't think I have seen what you saw, if you find it quote it...


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 27, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Split you say





Amos Otis said:


> Other than that, all appears well....growth, flowering, nute/water uptake. Funny thing, the other 2 Dogs are jammed up against one of the fans, and all is good, That tent is due a nute change tomorrow....sometimes that straightens things out. If not, it won't be a huge blow to cull it. It's a crowded tent, and flowering out a goji clone and an orgi are the priorities, though I read great things about the Dog. That said.....
> 
> *Apologies *friends, for veering off topic. So who wants to split a pack of Bx 3 ?


The new packs of Bx3 are 20 packs I believe so a split wouldn't be a bad deal at all...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 27, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> The new packs of Bx3 are 20 packs I believe so a split wouldn't be a bad deal at all...


You mean I have 20 arriving tomorrow from glg not just 10?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> The new packs of Bx3 are 20 packs I believe so a split wouldn't be a bad deal at all...


Easy, amigo....there are 20 packs available. There are 10 beans per pack - per GLG.



Jp.the.pope said:


> Split you say


Man, I can't get to what beans I've got, and running full packs is not an option. But I'd like to have some representation of this line, ya know? People seem excited, and Tony Green sounds like a legit cat.


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 27, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> You mean I have 20 arriving tomorrow from glg not just 10?





Amos Otis said:


> Easy, amigo....there are 20 packs available. There are 10 beans per pack - per GLG.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I can't get to what beans I've got, and running full packs is not an option. But I'd like to have some representation of this line, ya know? People seem excited, and Tony Green sounds like a legit cat.


If I remember correctly all the ten packs sold out and Tony broke open a breeders pack to refill the Bx3. I will look for the original post and repost it...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 27, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Easy, amigo....there are 20 packs available. There are 10 beans per pack - per GLG.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I can't get to what beans I've got, and running full packs is not an option. But I'd like to have some representation of this line, ya know? People seem excited, and Tony Green sounds like a legit cat.


That makes more sense


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 27, 2016)

My bad, my bad @Amos Otis & @Jp.the.pope ... Tony sent out 20, 10 packs but they are over filled. One of my Bx1f1 packs had 15 and the other had 17 beans, nice over fill...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 27, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> My bad, my bad @Amos Otis & @Jp.the.pope ... Tony sent out 20, 10 packs but they are over filled. One of my Bx1f1 packs had 15 and the other had 17 beans, nice over fill...


I'm thinking I want that bx1f1 too....you make it look way too tasty


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 27, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I'm thinking I want that bx1f1 too....you make it look way too tasty


Thank you @Jp.the.pope , the Bx1f1 will have more unique mixes of the GG#4 and Sour Bubble. The cultivar I flowered out has a lot of glue traits but puts folks that try and smoke her like reggi down like Sour Bubble. Three nice toots and I'm good for a while, was pleasantly surprised on her pain relief and legs...


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 27, 2016)

frankslan said:


> I did the blue devil because I like blue dream. Darlins net would be my second pick gorilla-glue-4-x-dmt
> 
> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/darlins-net-gorilla-glue-4-x-dmt-kush-f1/771


Either the darlins net or the chaos !! I have had both !


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 27, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Thank you @Jp.the.pope , the Bx1f1 will have more unique mixes of the GG#4 and Sour Bubble. The cultivar I flowered out has a lot of glue traits but puts folks that try and smoke her like reggi down like Sour Bubble. Three nice toots and I'm good for a while, was pleasantly surprised on her pain relief and legs...


The pain relief on the sour bubble is out of this world . It tastes like limes too . I'm gonna keep a sour b leaner for my garden . I'll be the odd ball


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 27, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> The pain relief on the sour bubble is out of this world . It tastes like limes too . I'm gonna keep a sour b leaner for my garden . I'll be the odd ball


Your glue leaning clone will 12" tall before the SB leaning clone has cut roots... lol


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 27, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Your glue leaning clone will 12" tall before the SB leaning clone has cut roots... lol


All good things come to those who wait  I love the sour bubble no matter if it takes 6 months to veg it lol to a small plant size .


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 27, 2016)

Took a few pics tonight. Its day 31 since I turned these girls. 
A few pics of the Blue Gorilla Bubble


 

Some of the Gorilla Bubble bx1f1
 

 

Here's my Gorilla Bubble bx2
 

 

Here's the GB's hanging with the rest of their light mates


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 27, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Took a few pics tonight. Its day 31 since I turned these girls.
> A few pics of the Blue Gorilla Bubble
> View attachment 3862565
> 
> ...


I can only image what it smells like when you crack your room open bro...


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 28, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I can only image what it smells like when you crack your room open bro...


It's not too bad yet. I bet in a few weeks it will be another story. Every day there is a noticeable increase in the stink and frost on these girls.
Ive been getting a few stray odors coming up stairs, though. I don't have any neighbors and the no trespassing signs keep most people from stopping by. I use a 12 inch inline hooked to a big 16 inch charcoal scrubber for ventilation and odor control. However, its do for replacement with about 2 years on it.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 28, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Took a few pics tonight. Its day 31 since I turned these girls.
> A few pics of the Blue Gorilla Bubble
> View attachment 3862565
> 
> ...


Looks great sir


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 28, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> It's not too bad yet. I bet in a few weeks it will be another story. Every day there is a noticeable increase in the stink and frost on these girls.
> Ive been getting a few stray odors coming up stairs, though. I don't have any neighbors and the no trespassing signs keep most people from stopping by. I use a 12 inch inline hooked to a big 16 inch charcoal scrubber for ventilation and odor control. However, its do for replacement with about 2 years on it.


The Gorilla Bubble will find any leaks or filters need replacing. The clothes I wore into the room would get washed and I would lay in bed and sniff my forearms, don't act like no one here has not done that... Lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 28, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> The Gorilla Bubble will find any leaks or filters need replacing. The clothes I wore into the room would get washed and I would lay in bed and sniff my forearms, don't act like no one here has not done that... Lol


Yeah, the old sticky arm hairs. I wear that around the house like cologne.


----------



## Tstat (Dec 28, 2016)

I need to place an order, but I'm still not sure what I should get! I want the best yielder, lol. Help!?


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 28, 2016)

Tstat said:


> I need to place an order, but I'm still not sure what I should get! I want the best yielder, lol. Help!?


Well Perro just hit a lb and a 1/2 in a small tent . I would say the bx1f1 is a great yielder. Looks like Bakersfield is about to do good with his also !


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 28, 2016)

Tstat said:


> I need to place an order, but I'm still not sure what I should get! I want the best yielder, lol. Help!?


I'm guessing that they're all going to yield well. Good yields of top shelf, ftw!
I've heard that the N.Y.C.O. that @tonygreen used in his Ruby Red Gorilla Bubble, is a yield monster.


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 28, 2016)

Tstat said:


> I need to place an order, but I'm still not sure what I should get! I want the best yielder, lol. Help!?


As with anything picking the right cultivar that will produce in your environment is key. I would say any of the glue leaners will produce if grown correctly. They will need some training and support. Once the stretch started I bent the tops of mine and the branches caught up quick. The plants I lollipoped more produced bigger buds but less of them. Tony bends and breaks them young to grow a plant that will take up a whole light. I had 9 in a meter squared. If your environment is dialed in and the grower can keep up with her she will yield. The more it is back crossed to the glue the more glue like cultivars you will get in a pack of seeds. To go out on a limb I would say Bx1f1 is where you would look for a more unique mixes of glue and sour bubble and the other back crosses where you find more Gorilla Glue the further you go...


----------



## Tstat (Dec 28, 2016)

Anyone try Gorilla Dubble? I'm thinking if I go with the Bx1f1 and the GD, it comes out to $140 and I get a freebie from Great Lakes and 2 freebies from Tony


----------



## hydgrow (Dec 28, 2016)

Tstat said:


> Anyone try Gorilla Dubble? I'm thinking if I go with the Bx1f1 and the GD, it comes out to $140 and I get a freebie from Great Lakes and 2 freebies from Tony



Havent tried em yet but I have them in the vault. Do it!


----------



## Tstat (Dec 28, 2016)

OK, I will! What do you think I should order for freebies?

So, I said before I have grown out many strains over the years. Most of the Kushs, Widows, Blues, etc. The ones that stick around all outperform the ones tested. That said, right now I have kept Critical Kush and Pineapple Express as the best yielders. I also kept Super Lemon Haze, just because I love the taste. 

I like the variety, but I need to maximize my grows ATM. I have some Incredible Bulk and Mind Cantrol from Dr. Kriplling as a test right now, along with Blue Dream, Amherst SD, and Exodus Kush. 

The reason I am saying all this is because I always think I can do better than I am and I feel it's genetics. When I see a thread like this one, I convince myself that I need to find a few great phenos to work with and that the female, mass produced commercial seeds are not cutting it.

I'm not sure what my GPW is (I stagger my harvests), but I know it's not 1 gram. I do really well if I get around 2-3 ounces from a Critical Kush clone that veges to about 12 inches tall. I grow 12 plants (legal limit) in a RDWC system, Ionic nutes, with 800-900 watts of cobs (7x3). No CO2.

So, I am ordering my gear tomorrow and I just want to know what you guys might think of my theory. I've been at this since the 80's so I know what I'm doing, but I just know I can do better. I made the switch to cobs and that is helping I think. At least it has cut my electricity consumption quite a bit. Now I really think I need to get Tony's genetics going and really ramp up!


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 28, 2016)

Tstat said:


> OK, I will! What do you think I should order for freebies?


The Ruby Red crosses will be a bit longer flower time. I picked up a couple of the Sour Dubb x NYXO as freebies last ordrer. I almost got the Killer Queen Reduxe mix instead, just to pheno hunt...


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 28, 2016)

Tstat said:


> OK, I will! What do you think I should order for freebies?
> 
> So, I said before I have grown out many strains over the years. Most of the Kushs, Widows, Blues, etc. The ones that stick around all outperform the ones tested. That said, right now I have kept Critical Kush and Pineapple Express as the best yielders. I also kept Super Lemon Haze, just because I love the taste.
> 
> ...


You have some top yeilding strains @Tstat . If your like the haze's and have the patience for a 10 week plus flower give Tony's Sssdh x NYXO freebies a try. I like to keep things inside 9 weeks if at all possible.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2016)

Tstat said:


> The reason I am saying all this is because I always think I can do better than I am and I feel it's genetics.


I agree. But if you're looking to simply maximize yield, just clone your Blue Dream and Criticals and pump it out. On the other hand, your custies might prefer better smoke, and would pay a few bucks more for it. 



PerroVerde said:


> I like to keep things inside 9 weeks if at all possible.


Me, too. Anything going longer better have real good reasons why. Anything going past ten doesn't have good enough reasons.


----------



## Tstat (Dec 28, 2016)

So, you guys feel that Critical and PE yield just as well as the Gorilla crosses?


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 28, 2016)

Tstat said:


> So, you guys feel that Critical and PE yield just as well as the Gorilla crosses?


I would say Critical and Blue Dream are your best bet for out right yield. With Gorilla Bubble hitting 30% in testing in sure it will make up for in quality what the other two out do in yield. GB is a medium to heavy yielder but the other two listed are super heavy...


----------



## Tstat (Dec 28, 2016)

Yea, I mean I want a good yield, but not at the sacrifice of quality. I grew some Big Bud once, it was a good yielder but I never grew it again. The pics of the Gorilla crosses look WAY frosty and nice, LOL!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 28, 2016)

Tstat said:


> So, you guys feel that Critical and PE yield just as well as the Gorilla crosses?


I don't think Tonie's crosses will come close to yielding like your critical mass.
The gorilla bubbles are probably double the potency though.
I have a critical + that I'm keeping around for some pollen chucks. It's a great yielder with a decent potency, but nothing to get excited about.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Dec 28, 2016)

I have a couple of questions for you guys that have some experience growing the GB.
I started eight to get some girls to clone.
One of which turned out to be a runt that was culled.
So out of the seven, I have 2 BX1F1 AND 1 BX3 showing they are females.
Also two of each that are not showing anything yet.
So the first question is, does that provide any clues as to which side of the crosses that they might be leaning to?
Next question, are these plants cal/mag whores, feeding everything the same but still seeing quite a bit of red on the stems and leaf petioles. 
Thanks Greg


----------



## Tstat (Dec 28, 2016)

Hmm, ok thanks. I guess I was overly excited for huge yields and that frosty potency from the photos, lol. Not sure if I need more strains, atm...


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2016)

Tstat said:


> So, you guys feel that Critical and PE yield just as well as the Gorilla crosses?





Tstat said:


> Hmm, ok thanks. I guess I was overly excited for huge yields and that frosty potency from the photos, lol. Not sure if I need more strains, atm...


To each their own, amigo, but before you go......what do you pull out when friends want to smoke 'the good stuff', or, when you want to get high?


----------



## Tstat (Dec 28, 2016)

Super Lemon Haze.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2016)

Tstat said:


> Super Lemon Haze.


The two 'tude freebies I ran a few years ago were + yielders, and decent smoke.


----------



## Tstat (Dec 28, 2016)

Yea, I liked it enough to keep it around. I'm not sure if I should invest in these beans or get some nutes and shit at wholesale. One of my favorite grow stores is going out of business...


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 28, 2016)

flamethrower1 said:


> I have a couple of questions for you guys that have some experience growing the GB.
> I started eight to get some girls to clone.
> One of which turned out to be a runt that was culled.
> So out of the seven, I have 2 BX1F1 AND 1 BX3 showing they are females.
> ...


 The runt you culled was a Sour Bubble leaner for sure. The more glue the further the internode space will be apart and they grow tall quickly. The Bx1f1 will have more varients in-between the two. Mine was medium tall with wide leaves till late flower. It's a good mix and only one of two girls out of the eight I popped. Most any female will be fire in this cross...


----------



## flamethrower1 (Dec 28, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> The runt you culled was a Sour Bubble leaner for sure. The more glue the further the internode space will be apart and they grow tall quickly. The Bx1f1 will have more varients in-between the two. Mine was medium tall with wide leaves till late flower. It's a good mix and only one of two girls out of the eight I popped. Most any female will be fire in this cross...


Thanks, appreciated


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks @tonygreen thanks glg

Working on the new lights and the mailman came


----------



## flamethrower1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Thanks @tonygreen thanks glg
> 
> Working on the new lights and the mailman came
> 
> View attachment 3863242


Holly sucker balls, Christmas on the 28th,nice


----------



## Tstat (Dec 29, 2016)

OK, so I have decided to still get some gear from Tony. As I have a limited budget (set by the wife, LOL) and still need some other supplies, I have decided to go with one pack instead of trying to buy $140 worth to get freebies.

So, if you were to buy just one, which would it be??


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 29, 2016)

Tstat said:


> OK, so I have decided to still get some gear from Tony. As I have a limited budget (set by the wife, LOL) and still need some other supplies, I have decided to go with one pack instead of trying to buy $140 worth to get freebies.
> 
> So, if you were to buy just one, which would it be??


The Bx2 or Bx3


----------



## Tstat (Dec 29, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> The Bx2 or Bx3


Thank you! What is the difference between the two?


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 29, 2016)

Tstat said:


> Thank you! What is the difference between the two?


Bx3 will be more Gorilla Glue dominant then Bx2. Both will need support but the branching is insane.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 29, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Bx3 will be more Gorilla Glue dominant then Bx2. Both will need support but the branching is insane.


For sure on the branching. I've got my bx1 and bx2 right next to some Locktites, another gg#4 cross, they have completely different structure. Locktites want to reach for the sky but it he gorilla bubbles are like candelabras.


----------



## ray098 (Dec 29, 2016)

I have been reading the gb thread on the other site and you guys put in a lot of work so i am very happy to have some of your beans and i want to thank you tony dan jw and the others for all the time you put in and thanks glg my package came a day early with extra freebies


----------



## blues147 (Dec 29, 2016)

Anybody say a few words about the ruby red, love checking out your work Tony, hopefully I'm a customer early next year.

Any comments on delivery into canada from glg.


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 30, 2016)

blues147 said:


> Anybody say a few words about the ruby red, love checking out your work Tony, hopefully I'm a customer early next year.
> 
> Any comments on delivery into canada from glg.


From talking to Tony he said a week to week and a half longer in flower. Seeing the red side of the cross it looks like a yielder for sure. The rest I'm sure we will be seeing here soon in grows...


----------



## Tstat (Dec 30, 2016)

I just ordered BX2! I'm sending out my MO tomorrow morning


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2016)

Tstat said:


> I just ordered BX2! I'm sending out my MO tomorrow morning


Same here, about 20 minutes ago. No way I can pop more than a couple, maybe by springtime, and I was going to pass for that reason. Then I figured... $72 is nothing for 1 good plant if that's all I have room for....money goes out this afternoon.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Same here, about 20 minutes ago. No way I can pop more than a couple, maybe by springtime, and I was going to pass for that reason. Then I figured... $72 is nothing for 1 good plant if that's all I have room for....money goes out this afternoon.


I know a guy who's popping the bx2 this weekend , he got them from a new friend. He'll be sending me pics to post on here.
He's hoping for a gg4 leaning keeper


----------



## Tstat (Dec 30, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> He's hoping for a gg4 leaning keeper


Me too!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 30, 2016)

Tstat said:


> Me too!


From the looks of things, I'd say that my entire pack of bx2 are Gorilla leaners.
I have 1 bx1 that is showing a bit more indica style structure, which I assume to be a bubble leaner.
All of my blueberry gb bx1 are showing the bubble structure or it could even be the blue satellite 2.2, I haven't grown them to know for sure.
I'm really digging the terps coming from the Blue GB. It's early yet but it's looking like an Afghani covered in rock candy.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 30, 2016)

Finished the veg / clone boxes and lights / fans.

Then decided to drop a half pack of the bx3, will keep you posted.


----------



## tonygreen (Dec 30, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Well it was only 100 bucks for OES and he straight up lied about who he was for a grip and made lots of sales off of RIU. Also he makes money off of all kinds of seeds. Not just a breeder selling seeds like Tony. So if this site is as honest as Sunni portrays it to be I would expect it to be a hundo or less @tonygreen


No word yet from Sunni so.... no posting missing all the good shit ha! 

Happy New Years guys! Hopefully I'll be back soon. I don't wanna get anyone mad and they bin the thread but wanted to tell yas be safe out there!


----------



## hydgrow (Dec 30, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Finished the veg / clone boxes and lights / fans.
> 
> Then decided to drop a half pack of the bx3, will keep you posted.
> 
> View attachment 3864490 View attachment 3864492



The 2 syrains on the left that you have. Both those were fuggin fire above the rest in my garden.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Dec 30, 2016)

Happy New Years to you too Tony.
Thanks


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 30, 2016)

flamethrower1 said:


> Happy New Years to you too Tony.
> Thanks


I second that! Happy New Year! It's not the same without you in here @tonygreen ! The Tortured Bean Hoarders need you bro...


----------



## Jaybodankly (Dec 30, 2016)

You have received a new message in your inbox on Great Lakes Genetics.


----------



## hydgrow (Dec 30, 2016)

Jaybodankly said:


> You have received a new message in your inbox on Great Lakes Genetics.



He was told not to be using pm's either. If he does not answer I will help you the best I can. I am not GLG or TG but i have 12 successfull orders between TG and GLG.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Dec 31, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> He was told not to be using pm's either. If he does not answer I will help you the best I can. I am not GLG or TG but i have 12 successfull orders between TG and GLG.


Thanks, I'm good. I was just postin my confirmation message that my beans are on the way. Happy New Year to all.


----------



## durbanblue (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Years to all.


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 2, 2017)

Hey @sunni how much longer are you going to dick @tonygreen around? He has been willing to pay to contribute around here for a week now.

How much longer do we have to put up with your games with tony so he cannot post?

Jessus christ if you were a dude you would have the tinniest dick in the world. How you abuse the two bit power you have is just disgusting. Power trip for sure! To bad Tony isnt uncle buck or Toby from OES then he could do whatever he wanted around here including really breaking the sites TOU. Not just some made up crap Sunni wants to make up and inforce over christmas at that!


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 2, 2017)

positive rep on that post!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> Hey @sunni how much longer are you going to dick @tonygreen around? He has been willing to pay to contribute around here for a week now.
> 
> How much longer do we have to put up with your games with tony so he cannot post?
> 
> Jessus christ if you were a dude you would have the tinniest dick in the world. How you abuse the two bit power you have is just disgusting. Power trip for sure! To bad Tony isnt uncle buck or Toby from OES then he could do whatever he wanted around here including really breaking the sites TOU. Not just some made up crap Sunni wants to make up and inforce over christmas at that!


uhm well hes been using this forum to advertise his business which is against the rules.
im not dicking him around i work here for free and it was the holidays

you may not like the rules but they are the rules, get over it


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 2, 2017)

why do the rules not apply to everyone!!!


----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2017)

brimck325 said:


> why do the rules not apply to everyone!!!


like who if you see someone free advertising hit report


----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2017)

heaven forbid after working here almost every single fucking day for over 8 hours a day to serve your people for over 3 years now...i take a fucking week off during the holidays


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 2, 2017)

serve us...lmmfao!!!! how bout people breaking the rules.........................


----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2017)

brimck325 said:


> serve us...lmmfao!!!! how bout people breaking the rules.........................


im sorry who do you think keeps this website running afloat? the mod staff, we serve you

now i highly suggest you stop poking the bear and move on
ive spoken with tony, hes been a wonderful person to speak with, i took the holidays off like many other mods here to enjoy time with our families

you do not need to be rude towards me grow up and move on


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 2, 2017)

lmao!!!! awww poor little girl get her feelings hurt. AGAIN why don't you enforce the rules with everyone???????? buck comes to mind....or is buck rollie??????


----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2017)

brimck325 said:


> lmao!!!! awww poor little girl get her feelings hurt. AGAIN why don't you enforce the rules with everyone???????? buck comes to mind....or is buck rollie??????


and ive told you a hundred times i dont mod politics which is where buckposts 

if you think my feelings are hurt over you thats hilarious. youre not worth any feelings lol


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jan 2, 2017)

sunni said:


> and ive told you a hundred times i dont mod politics which is where buckposts
> 
> if you think my feelings are hurt over you thats hilarious. youre not worth any feelings lol


Well you need to start modding the politics section because the mod there is out of control. Mods are suppose to moderate by definition, not keep it a one sided bias. It's ridiculous how bad that section is


----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Well you need to start modding the politics section because the mod there is out of control. Mods are suppose to moderate by definition, not keep it a one sided bias


i dont mod there because i mod the entire rest of the forum, its pretty vast and it takes a lot of work im sure oyu can understand


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jan 2, 2017)

sunni said:


> i dont mod there because i mod the entire rest of the forum, its pretty vast and it takes a lot of work im sure oyu can understand


Then do us all a favor and close it down


----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Then do us all a favor and close it down


I'm sorry I don't have the physical power to do so but I will send your recommendation to the owner


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 2, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Then do us all a favor and close it down


That's a tough section to post in. The regulars over there are too extreme for my tastes. 
At least we can all agree that we love the plant over here.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 2, 2017)

I remember deep roots running thread to thread promoting OES for months and I never seen a mod tell him nothing. A person couldn't mention a breeder without him saying "OES this and OES that". After he done made thousands off the site then he become a advertiser. I wonder what happened to deep roots LMAO???


----------



## ChaosHunter (Jan 2, 2017)

I followed along through this whole thread and never felt like @tonygreen was pushing sales onto us. It actually made me feel really great about supporting a personal breeder like him.


----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I remember deep roots running thread to thread promoting OES for months and I never seen a mod tell him nothing. A person couldn't mention a breeder without him saying "OES this and OES that". After he done made thousands off the site then he become a advertiser. I wonder what happened to deep roots LMAO???


Just because you don't see anything on public forum doesn't mean we don't get involved 
I did as soon as I saw it


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 2, 2017)

Happy New Year guys. It's a fine line so I get where they are coming from. I grow and breed and probably document the strain development more than any other breeder does or has done so everywhere I try to go I run into it, I'm a walking conflict of interest ha! I am talking to Sunni to see if GLG can just become a sponsor so I can carry on as I have been. She is just doing her job so it's all good. I never ran into any mod any time since I been here so no worries.

I appreciate the comment about not pushing sales, I always try to let the work speak for itself with pics and smoke reports and people showing em off to match the math, heart and effort.
I fancy myself the anti rezdog ha.

If you think the website admins are hard on me you should see what I get from some veteran old school breeders! lmao.

I'm sure we'll figure something out.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Jan 2, 2017)

For the sake of all that is good for all of us, I hope that this issue can be resolved.
The whole issue of getting this product legalized is a long uphill road by it self.
It does not do any good when people on the same side of the fence are arguing with one another.
Peace, Greg


----------



## zoic (Jan 2, 2017)

Well said, and it is well documented.

https://www.allbud.com/learn/story/great-divide-mmj-vs-stoner-culture


----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2017)

flamethrower1 said:


> For the sake of all that is good for all of us, I hope that this issue can be resolved.
> The whole issue of getting this product legalized is a long uphill road by it self.
> It does not do any good when people on the same side of the fence are arguing with one another.
> Peace, Greg


the issue has been resolved, theres been no actual issue, just some upset folks wanting to beat down a mod because they have nothing better to do


----------



## flamethrower1 (Jan 2, 2017)

zoic said:


> Well said, and it is well documented.
> 
> https://www.allbud.com/learn/story/great-divide-mmj-vs-stoner-culture





sunni said:


> the issue has been resolved, theres been no actual issue, just some upset folks wanting to beat down a mod because they have nothing better to do


Sunni, please do not take my post as a personal attack on you as that was certainly not my intention.
I respect and appreciate what you moderators do ( for free no less).


----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2017)

flamethrower1 said:


> Sunni, please do not take my post as a personal attack on you as that was certainly not my intention.
> I respect and appreciate what you moderators do ( for free no less).


nooo not you the ones wishing me harm calling me names,


----------



## flamethrower1 (Jan 2, 2017)

zoic said:


> Well said, and it is well documented.
> 
> https://www.allbud.com/learn/story/great-divide-mmj-vs-stoner-culture


Good read and straight to the point.
WTF is the difference why you light up, vape or, consume? 
Kind of reminds me of the old saying, united we stand, divided we fall.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Jan 2, 2017)

On a lighter note, finally took 24 clones from the girls I have.
I only run six at a time in flower, so I am gifting quite a few.
I will post some pics in a few weeks when they get going.
Again, thanks to all of you guys and especially Tony for the help


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 2, 2017)

flamethrower1 said:


> On a lighter note, finally took 24 clones from the girls I have.
> I only run six at a time in flower, so I am gifting quite a few.
> I will post some pics in a few weeks when they get going.
> Again, thanks to all of you guys and especially Tony for the help


Gifting clones of the excess of you bounty is a great thing to do. The Gorilla Bubble will keep on giving. I know out of multiple females you will have a hard time picking a keeper or top dog...


----------



## flamethrower1 (Jan 2, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Gifting clones of the excess of you bounty is a great thing to do. The Gorilla Bubble will keep on giving. I know out of multiple females you will have a hard time picking a keeper or top dog...


But it will be fun regardless


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 2, 2017)

Well things should be ok as long as nobody asks me where to get beans on this website. I'll try to get to all my pms in timely fashion but no talk of obtaining my gear on this site in threads or pms please. 
I am still looking into advertising for myself as well as my familia but until that time it's house rules and it's not my house so guys lets keep the discussion of where to get em off site and not on here.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 2, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Well things should be ok as long as nobody asks me where to get beans on this website. I'll try to get to all my pms in timely fashion but no talk of obtaining my gear on this site in threads or pms please.
> I am still looking into advertising for myself as well as my familia but until that time it's house rules and it's not my house so guys lets keep the discussion of where to get em off site and not on here.


Great to have you back Tony!


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 2, 2017)

We can talk all shit we want, beans, growin em etc but not where to get them!
Maybe we will end up advertising but for now thats the law. 

What did you end up pulling from those cobs 1.5 I heard??! Thats ridiculous dude.
I bet if you train em how I told ya youll get 2 easy, youll have twice the colas...


----------



## hillbill (Jan 3, 2017)

COBs and now quantum boards are incredible light sources. The amount of wide spectrum, high quality light produced from watts spent is simply much greater than other sources are presently capable of. I suspect the Bubble will thrive with COB nurture.
still deciding where to start my Bubble adventure.


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 3, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Well things should be ok as long as nobody asks me where to get beans on this website. I'll try to get to all my pms in timely fashion but no talk of obtaining my gear on this site in threads or pms please.
> I am still looking into advertising for myself as well as my familia but until that time it's house rules and it's not my house so guys lets keep the discussion of where to get em off site and not on here.



Sweet! Well I apologize for being so rude in here but I do beleive she knew exactly what she was doing and she was being hateful but I'll move on.

As for you thanks for all you have done for me, my wife, and my patients. You give away lots and help many. Its not just about money for you and thats why I like you. Thanks and I am glad you are back! I'll try to post pics of my TG gear. Stay green Tony.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 3, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> We can talk all shit we want, beans, growin em etc but not where to get them!
> Maybe we will end up advertising but for now thats the law.
> 
> What did you end up pulling from those cobs 1.5 I heard??! Thats ridiculous dude.
> I bet if you train em how I told ya youll get 2 easy, youll have twice the colas...


Thank you @tonygreen . The total was a little higher then my original report. I took a total of 27 zips from the last run with Gorilla Bubble, still leaving a large and desirable hash pile. There were 3 trimmed jars that were hiding behind a chair that didn't get added into the total. I don't train and she did that with just a little top bending. I will be trying what Tony told me about how to get more tops out of her for sure. The branching is perfect for growing trees or srog. Since my mother plants have been overgrowing my veg tent I have been pre topping the next run of Gorilla Bubble clones before they are even cut, pre training. The cultivar I have of the Bx1f1 needs support mid flower and I'm working on ideas because I hand water each plant in a tray every night so a standard trellis wount work for me. I have thought of cutting individual squares of trellis and trellising each plant by itself, a couple layers each. The main stem is super strong but all those branches get heavy and fall over around week 4...


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 3, 2017)

I just do a girdle, string around em like a skirt. Halfway up and two-thirds . can be done with or without stakes.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 3, 2017)

I tie up my 5ft Marigolds in the summer like that. Used organic mix!


----------



## ShyGuru (Jan 3, 2017)

@PerroVerde if you check out the top banner for this site you may have seen an advertisement for a single plant scrog net. Might be something you could make on your own. Just an idea


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2017)

A drawback of DWC buckets is that there's nowhere to anchor stakes. Recently, I got a couple of 25 ft rolls of twist tie. I secured the main colas to the top rods in the tent, then secured other branches to the main colas, giving enough length to keep good air flow lanes.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 4, 2017)

That's why the people who follow tony need to say when stuff will be dropped cus nobody here is associated with his seed business so there's nothing wrong with us saying where to get the beans from. We do it for others breeders when they have drops so giving people a heads up shouldn't be a problem. If it is then we all are guilty of it


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 4, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> That's why the people who follow tony need to say when stuff will be dropped cus nobody here is associated with his seed business so there's nothing wrong with us saying where to get the beans from. We do it for others breeders when they have drops so giving people a heads up shouldn't be a problem. If it is then we all are guilty of it


Fact.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 4, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> there's nothing wrong with us saying where to get the beans from. We do it for others breeders when they have drops so giving people a heads up shouldn't be a problem. If it is then we all are guilty of it


For all those who are not asking, there are no planned drops of, well....forget it.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jan 4, 2017)

So how is the high kan someone make a smoke report?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 4, 2017)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> So how is the high kan someone make a smoke report?


I'll let you know in about a month from now.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 4, 2017)

One of the Gorilla Bubble mamas with clone in a holding pattern for the next round...


----------



## ray098 (Jan 5, 2017)

I was trying to soak 2 gb bx2 beans and 1 fell took about a hr to find it because it blended in with the carpet i just hope its the gb and not a random bag seed lol


----------



## ChaosHunter (Jan 5, 2017)

What is the smell sent like ?


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 5, 2017)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> So how is the high kan someone make a smoke report?


either your ameriCAN or from a non english speaking country.....which is it???


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Jan 5, 2017)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> So how is the high can someone make a smoke report?


Fixt and;

http://rollitup.org/t/gorilla-bubble-bx1f1.922789/


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 5, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> What is the smell sent like ?


Mine during flower were sour sharp lime, deep skunk asshole and deep roast coffee. Now after almost 2 weeks in the jars I get sour sharp skunk and dark coffee with lime peel on the dry hit of a J... Smoke is rich and smooth and it sticks to you big time in all forms...


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 5, 2017)

Day 41
These girls are starting to thicken.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 6, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Day 41
> These girls are starting to thicken.
> View attachment 3869442 View attachment 3869441
> View attachment 3869438


BEASTLY!!!


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 6, 2017)

_In the works for 2017..._

Gorilla Glue 4 (GB BX4!)
Gorilla Bubble BX3 (BX3F1)
Sour Dubb S2
SSSDH S1 (OJD CUT S1) 
SSH (deciding on taller or Indica leaner stouter pheno)
Nevs Haze (exerimental wide cross)
Purplehaze/Thai (experimental wide cross)
NYCO xer (winning female from smoke test)

X
Gorilla Bubble BX3 Male

A SSSDH S1 x (SSSDH S1 x Sour Bubble) (testing for a suitable male)
A sort of back cross using Sour Bubble, if it stays true as I hope it will be mostly solid 10 week line.


Also will be working with Verdant Green on something unique,
don't forget my man Loudog420's limited edition releases coming this year,
and last but not lease special project with Karma G...

Your boy's been hard at work! Happy New Year guys!

Bakersfield you da man!

Ill try to catch up on pms this weekend guys.


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 6, 2017)

P.S. The sssdh bx is not working to stabilize the line, working to stabilize the two week faster flower time. 10 weeks or less is what I seen from the F1, we'll see...


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 6, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> _In the works for 2017..._
> 
> Gorilla Glue 4 (GB BX4!)
> Gorilla Bubble BX3 (BX3F1)
> ...


Those sound like some badass crosses!


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 6, 2017)

Ill throw some pics of the nyco moms, i fucked with em hard and no nanners except for a couple low node early ones i plucked off the big one. The stouter one is nice and solid.
Diesel nanners on the lowers not full blown. See how they smoke.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 6, 2017)

When you want a nug of Gorilla Bubble but they are all stuck to the bottom of the jar...


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 7, 2017)

I only cure mine in my levitron so i dont lose any trichs ha!

Nice nails for a stoner grower ha!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 7, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> When you want a nug of Gorilla Bubble but they are all stuck to the bottom of the jar...
> View attachment 3870162





tonygreen said:


> I only cure mine in my levitron so i dont lose any trichs ha!
> 
> Nice nails for a stoner grower ha!


The bubble dominant pheno floats like a bubble lol.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 7, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> I only cure mine in my levitron so i dont lose any trichs ha!
> 
> Nice nails for a stoner grower ha!


Haha! Some times I have to pretend to be respectable for the day job... Lol


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 7, 2017)

Mine look like a zombie hamster has gnawed them down to nubs ha.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 7, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Mine during flower were sour sharp lime, deep skunk asshole and deep roast coffee. Now after almost 2 weeks in the jars *I get sour sharp skunk and dark coffee with lime peel *on the dry hit of a J... Smoke is rich and smooth and it sticks to you big time in all forms...


Now that made my mouth water..

2/2 males on the BX2's, vigorous plants with great structure. No space for males sadly, will be popping some more beans later on in the year as I loved what I saw.


----------



## bf80255 (Jan 7, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> _In the works for 2017..._
> 
> Gorilla Glue 4 (GB BX4!)
> Gorilla Bubble BX3 (BX3F1)
> ...


Wow!!! Very Exciting year!!! Lookin forward to it


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2017)

14 count in the GBbx2 received today, and a bunch of stickers, a pin [ why ? ]. This spring I'll start looking for what gets green dog so excited. Also got the TG tester 5 pack, and the long bottom leaf 10 pack freebie, which I have no interest in.....if ya know what I'm sayin'..


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 7, 2017)

O


Amos Otis said:


> 14 count in the GBbx2 received today, and a bunch of stickers, a pin [ why ? ]. This spring I'll start looking for what gets green dog so excited. Also got the TG tester 5 pack, and the long bottom leaf 10 pack freebie, which I have no interest in.....if ya know what I'm sayin'..


Only 1 pin I got 2. This makes 2 of each in my collection. 1 set for both of my Fedora's, lol.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Jan 7, 2017)

I received my Ruby Reds today 15 in the pack.
I also got 2 pins and a bunch of stickers
Same TG tester pack and the long bottom leaf cross as mentioned above.
Going to pop some RR'S and see what happens.
I think I am going to gift my stickers to unsuspecting random people by putting them on the bumpers of their cars


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 7, 2017)

Great Lakes did honor their special with me and sent me my requested SSSDH X NYCO X SFV X ECSD X SFV X CHEM BX freebies along with my Ruby Reds, even though I ordered 7 hours before the promotion started. I'd like to see thank DBJ for that.
I'll hopefully be starting them up in a few months.


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 7, 2017)

Seen quite a few of them long bottom crosses, fire!!!


----------



## bubbahaze (Jan 8, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Seen quite a few of them long bottom crosses, fire!!!


Just listen to BOG on adam dunn 'good interview' i know you have a relationship with jw but you have a relationship with bushy tony


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 8, 2017)

Yes I do ha, did he mention me on adam dunn??

Watching now heh.


----------



## bubbahaze (Jan 8, 2017)

He just spoke of old school euro guys, and looking for old school real skunk, like everyone


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 8, 2017)

I heard him mention tony from sagamartha i think.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Seen quite a few of them long bottom crosses, fire!!!


So...I should ditch plans of trying to work GBbx2 into the spring grow, and go w/ the long bottom cross? It can't be both.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 8, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> So...I should ditch plans of trying to work GBbx2 into the spring grow, and go w/ the long bottom cross? It can't be both.


I think it was just being said not to overlook the LBL crosses because there are some very nice cultivars coming out of them. 

On a side note I got a call from an old timer a state away that got some of the Gorilla Bubble I grew out and he had nothing but good things to say. He was really happy with all it offered...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> I think it was just being said not to overlook the LBL crosses because there are some very nice cultivars coming out of them.


Oh, I got that, amigo, Tony giving some support to his compadres, and probably meaning every word. Then I got to thinking, after seeing his list of projects for 2017......are these expected to be better than the choices offered now? Tell me if I'm wrong, but I'm bought in because some good cats here are saying the GB is not just a good strain, but an elite strain. Good enough to launch a business around and ..."invest 4 years of my life" etc. More strains = more varieties to sell, but is there going to be better, or just variety? 

Bodhi, as an example, must have 200 strains by now. Business, sure, but could someone put him on the spot and get him to declare. "In my opinion, _______ is the best one" ? I don't know him, but I'd guess you'd get the typical 'all good, depends on what you're looking for' answer. Am i Right?

I'm just exercising my buzz here [purple animal kush], but with pheno varieties a sure thing within a strain, why the need for most every breeder to have dozens or hundreds of offerings? Is there any reason that floats except business reasons? What does Tony Green smoke, when he's in the mood to smoke the best? Or Bodhi, Sub, Soma [ the dude ], ...or green dog?  As to the long bottom freebies, sure, could be something worthwhile there, but I can't use them. Would swap the whole pack [hypothetically, of course] for 3 good RP/DNA/IHG fems that I don't have covered.[ My go to is goji, and I'm counting on GB to be as worthwhile. ]


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 8, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Oh, I got that, amigo, Tony giving some support to his compadres, and probably meaning every word. Then I got to thinking, after seeing his list of projects for 2017......are these expected to be better than the choices offered now? Tell me if I'm wrong, but I'm bought in because some good cats here are saying the GB is not just a good strain, but an elite strain. Good enough to launch a business around and ..."invest 4 years of my life" etc. More strains = more varieties to sell, but is there going to be better, or just variety?
> 
> Bodhi, as an example, must have 200 strains by now. Business, sure, but could someone put him on the spot and get him to declare. "In my opinion, _______ is the best one" ? I don't know him, but I'd guess you'd get the typical 'all good, depends on what you're looking for' answer. Am i Right?
> 
> I'm just exercising my buzz here [purple animal kush], but with pheno varieties a sure thing within a strain, why the need for most every breeder to have dozens or hundreds of offerings? Is there any reason that floats except business reasons? What does Tony Green smoke, when he's in the mood to smoke the best? Or Bodhi, Sub, Soma [ the dude ], ...or green dog?  As to the long bottom freebies, sure, could be something worthwhile there, but I can't use them. Would swap the whole pack [hypothetically, of course] for 3 good RP/DNA/IHG fems that I don't have covered.[ My go to is goji, and I'm counting on GB to be as worthwhile. ]


I hear and see where your coming from. Being small time here has its advantages for sure with being able to flip flop on what you want to try and run. All the feedback I'm getting from the GB is great. I had one cat cat and say it was bunk just to get a half unreadable text 10 minutes later saying never mind. The GB is going to be a legend here for sure. 

A keeper Goji is a legit smoke and somewhat easy to find, and there are enough phenos to give most everyone something they like or love. I'm have the Black Raspberry Goji x Wookie in flower now and two of the girl for me will be keepers. That being said a keeper for me "small time grower" and a keeper for someone counting on the cut for paying the bills is two completely different things. 

Tony's Bx's and his work with selection has brought out the best of the glue with a deeper back end of the Sour Bubble. Just look for the taller more vigorous plants from seed and flower out the females. I haven't seen or heard of a dud females yet in a pack of GB. Like Tony says they perform very similarly, just pick the one that smells best to you... 

As for go to smoke for me, the GB is there. I call it my grown up smoke but I love some hashberry done right too... Lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> As for go to smoke for me, the GB is there. I call it my grown up smoke


Lookin' forward to it.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 8, 2017)

I can't wait to try some of these new crosses.I'd like to know what you plan on crossing in your upcoming collaborations.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 8, 2017)

I suspect that TonyGreen like the rest of us, actually enjoys crossing his wares, looking for that ultimate cross. Plus I'm sure it opens up his strains to a broader market of growers. However, he still keeps working the Gorilla Bubble. I think I remember TonyGreen saying that he planned to keep working the Gorilla Bubble to the Bx4 F4 generation, about another 4 years of selection. This makes him a completely different breeder than Bodhi. 
Don't get me wrong, I love what Bodhi does, introducing all these great and not so great, genetics and even encouraging others to improve and refine his wares.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm looking forward to the Bx3f1, lookin for a stellar male and cross him to the keeper I found in the Bx1f1. How is that for mixing genes @tonygreen ?


----------



## chris1016 (Jan 8, 2017)

my gorilla bubble bx2 update:

started 4 seeds. all germed no problem

disruption during veg made me destroy two plants before they could be sexed. destroyed the two smallest.

of the remaining two plants one turned out to be male one female





male was destroyed

the final remaining mom has been my favorite since germination





very easy to manipulate into a shrub which is great for my grow. tops everywhere

took 4 clones.





vegged them for a couple weeks after they rooted

to be continued....


----------



## chris1016 (Jan 8, 2017)

continuation.....

threw three of them in the flower closet to get used to the light





hps light on 18/6 raised up as high as the ceiling allows to introduce them to the light

lower the light every couple days and lollipop them into the hedges i love






just dropped the net to really maximize my space and provide some support when the buds swell up. unhappy plants at the moment. shit will look good tomorrow and fantastic the day after.





flipping to flower as soon as the plants recover from the stress


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 8, 2017)

chris1016 said:


> continuation.....
> 
> threw three of them in the flower closet to get used to the light
> 
> ...


Looks like a great Grow you got !


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 8, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Oh, I got that, amigo, Tony giving some support to his compadres, and probably meaning every word. Then I got to thinking, after seeing his list of projects for 2017......are these expected to be better than the choices offered now? Tell me if I'm wrong, but I'm bought in because some good cats here are saying the GB is not just a good strain, but an elite strain. Good enough to launch a business around and ..."invest 4 years of my life" etc. More strains = more varieties to sell, but is there going to be better, or just variety?
> 
> Bodhi, as an example, must have 200 strains by now. Business, sure, but could someone put him on the spot and get him to declare. "In my opinion, _______ is the best one" ? I don't know him, but I'd guess you'd get the typical 'all good, depends on what you're looking for' answer. Am i Right?
> 
> I'm just exercising my buzz here [purple animal kush], but with pheno varieties a sure thing within a strain, why the need for most every breeder to have dozens or hundreds of offerings? Is there any reason that floats except business reasons? What does Tony Green smoke, when he's in the mood to smoke the best? Or Bodhi, Sub, Soma [ the dude ], ...or green dog?  As to the long bottom freebies, sure, could be something worthwhile there, but I can't use them. Would swap the whole pack [hypothetically, of course] for 3 good RP/DNA/IHG fems that I don't have covered.[ My go to is goji, and I'm counting on GB to be as worthwhile. ]


Gorilla Bubble is my baby for sure. Outcrosses have been for several reasons, progeny testing, adding different terps etc.
For instance I found she really combines well with other terpene families. Right now, I'm smoking mainly GB and consuming GB edibles for my back and the sour dubb s2 is so smooth lime I love the taste.
I smoke some GG4 when I want to get my head going.
So mostly you will see me with a few GB outcrosses, may as well work the work. The GB is a high THC line, some of the other terpenes are interesting to me, limonene has some excellent anti inflammatory qualities so the lime GB I am making I have high hopes for to be even better back meds. It's all refinement and testing.

You see a lot of guys say things like a 10-15% strain can get you where you want to go with the synergestic affects of terpenes, I can agree with that but add more THC is not going to fuck anything up, only make it better and with the cbd rush maybe a lot of THC medicinal abilities have been thought to the side, so I'm going to be working with high THC varieties and working with different terpene combinations to achieve different affects. Inbred strains can create finer quality F1's than random poly 1 off chucks. When they are inbred we can have some reasonable expectations about the progeny.

I'd like to work with some other inbred lines but there simply isnt much at market if thats what you are looking for so I had to make my own. So I make my test crosses and inbreed from there what I like.
youll never see me with 200 strains, I am pushing it right now, you can only focus on so much at once if you are really putting in time and effort. The outcrosses help validate everything.

Sorry for the long rambling reply, im off the glue atm lol...

My best one is GB because it is the cause closest to my heart, she is a huge improvement on sour bubble vigor with all of the beautiful pain and anti inflammatory affects that make my life manageable.
Why keep on? I think I can do even better, with work.


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 8, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Gorilla Bubble is my baby for sure. Outcrosses have been for several reasons, progeny testing, adding different terps etc.
> For instance I found she really combines well with other terpene families. Right now, I'm smoking mainly GB and consuming GB edibles for my back and the sour dubb s2 is so smooth lime I love the taste.
> I smoke some GG4 when I want to get my head going.
> So mostly you will see me with a few GB outcrosses, may as well work the work. The GB is a high THC line, some of the other terpenes are interesting to me, limonene has some excellent anti inflammatory qualities so the lime GB I am making I have high hopes for to be even better back meds. It's all refinement and testing.
> ...


You couldn't have said it better sir .


----------



## ray098 (Jan 9, 2017)

Gb bx2 about to put in pots


----------



## AbeFroman (Jan 9, 2017)

Two out of my 3 GB BX2 exhibited a mutation, which appears to be polyploidism, one branch of their first true set. It could have been caused from stress due to being topped. One plants branch appeared to stop growing so I lopped it off. The other split after a few combined sets and seems to remain vigorous. Once I get sexes we will see who will move on.

Anyone else experience this mutation?

The branching and structure is really strong, all the notable things you hear with the Gorilla Glue lineage. My GG S1 is nearly identical and if you put them side to side with the GB you probably couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 9, 2017)

AbeFroman said:


> Two out of my 3 GB BX2 exhibited a mutation, which appears to be polyploidism, one branch of their first true set. It could have been caused from stress due to being topped. One plants branch appeared to stop growing so I lopped it off. The other split after a few combined sets and seems to remain vigorous. Once I get sexes we will see who will move on.
> 
> Anyone else experience this mutation?
> 
> The branching and structure is really strong, all the notable things you hear with the Gorilla Glue lineage. My GG S1 is nearly identical and if you put them side to side with the GB you probably couldn't tell the difference.


The only abnormal trait I got from the packs of Bx1 and Bx2 were a few seedlings that just wouldn't grow. I finally trashed those.
The Blueberry Gorilla Bubble Bx1 did not have any issues and other than smaller fan leaves with like 6 inch stems looks like any other indica sativa hybrid during veg.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 9, 2017)

The smell coming off my blueberry Gorilla Bubble is insane, I can't get enough. 1 is like blueberry pez candy, another is like a flat of smashed over ripe blueberries X 3 and another is like the smell of the forest up here when the blueberries and high brush cranberries are rotting on the bush, kind of musky.


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 9, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> The smell coming off my blueberry Gorilla Bubble is insane, I can't get enough. 1 is like blueberry pez candy, another is like a flat of smashed over ripe blueberries X 3 and another is like the smell of the forest up here when the blueberries and high brush cranberries are rotting on the bush, kind of musky.


Yeahhh you got em! They all stick to your arm hairs the smells can be quite intoxicating. You just want to sniff em lol.
The resin should be starting up on em too. My jar of mixed phenos ended up smelling like blueberry brandy liquor.
That rotten fruit/dead animal one is a hitter. some of em cure out super sweet, like sugar on the lips.
I liked the rotten fruit dead animal one , it ended up smoking like a kush and also had one that was sharp on the nose and a bit more sour tang to her that was nice, she was the tallest.
Some of the skunky fruity ones are weird, unique smells for sure.


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 9, 2017)

AbeFroman said:


> Two out of my 3 GB BX2 exhibited a mutation, which appears to be polyploidism, one branch of their first true set. It could have been caused from stress due to being topped. One plants branch appeared to stop growing so I lopped it off. The other split after a few combined sets and seems to remain vigorous. Once I get sexes we will see who will move on.
> 
> Anyone else experience this mutation?
> 
> The branching and structure is really strong, all the notable things you hear with the Gorilla Glue lineage. My GG S1 is nearly identical and if you put them side to side with the GB you probably couldn't tell the difference.


Mutations yeah! Couple of interesting ones, twins seemed relatively common but I popped quite a few looking, I see if I could find a sterile twin and try to test if it was a haploid. some naturally occuring haploids come from twins, sadly the two I tested were intersex so I never got as far to see if they were sterile.
Also some interesting trait where two branches will come from one node, not poly tho, different, polyploid individuals too a little less often than intersex mutation.
Some will top themselves, I had one seed that grew a straight fan leaf and nothing else, no nodes just a single fan leaf after the cotyledons. Its was weird as hell, lol....


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 9, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> The smell coming off my blueberry Gorilla Bubble is insane, I can't get enough. 1 is like blueberry pez candy, another is like a flat of smashed over ripe blueberries X 3 and another is like the smell of the forest up here when the blueberries and high brush cranberries are rotting on the bush, kind of musky.


@Bakersfield , great description. I need more space to pop these!

@tonygreen , what would you say is the difference in the high with Gorilla Bubble and Blueberry Gorilla Bubble? Dose the blue satilie 2.2 add more body or happy to the solid GB base?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> As to the long bottom freebies, sure, could be something worthwhile there, but I can't use them. Would swap the whole pack [hypothetically, of course] for ........ ]


Uhhh... never mind.


----------



## JDMase (Jan 9, 2017)

chris1016 said:


> my gorilla bubble bx2 update:
> 
> started 4 seeds. all germed no problem
> 
> ...


Hey man, your second picture of your big mumma, how long did it take to get to that stage, and how many times did you top? Looks hefty as hell! Im looking forward to making some hedges too now ive got more room


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 9, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> @Bakersfield , great description. I need more space to pop these!
> 
> @tonygreen , what would you say is the difference in the high with Gorilla Bubble and Blueberry Gorilla Bubble? Dose the blue satilie 2.2 add more body or happy to the solid GB base?


There is some phenos with true narco power punch of the GB but the Blue Sat adds this creative/meditative side to things, kind of like fuzzy vision, more colorful colors, feeling happy etc.
The ones that have both are trippy to me.


----------



## chris1016 (Jan 9, 2017)

JDMase said:


> Hey man, your second picture of your big mumma, how long did it take to get to that stage, and how many times did you top? Looks hefty as hell! Im looking forward to making some hedges too now ive got more room


that pic was 8 weeks +/- a couple days from germination....only topped it twice


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 10, 2017)

chris1016 said:


> that pic was 8 weeks +/- a couple days from germination....only topped it twice


Skills


----------



## Tstat (Jan 12, 2017)

So I got my seeds today! I grabbed the GB BX2. Here is what came:






What an awesome package! I'm a sucker for stickers and this just made my day. I'm a little confused, however. I only spent $65, yet a got 2 free packs from GLG- 
"Bad Dog Genetics Starfighter F2 x Long Bottom Leaf
"Killer Queen Redux Test Mix KQR x Blue Satellite 2.2 and FQR F2s"
I didn't think I qualified for GLG freebies, but I did think I was getting a free pack of Tony's. Well, either way, anyone know anything about the freebies I did get? And maybe why I didn't get Tony freebies (unless I'm mistaken).
So psyched with my first purchase from GLG!


----------



## jillxjilly (Jan 12, 2017)

Heya,

I was just wondering if gorilla bubble is available as feminized seeds?

Thank you!


----------



## ChaosHunter (Jan 12, 2017)

jillxjilly said:


> Heya,
> 
> I was just wondering if gorilla bubble is available as feminized seeds?
> 
> Thank you!


I wish they were although high end breeders don't do autos or fems. For someone like myself who only grows one plant at a time its painful to go through veg, get scrog set only to find its a boy and have to start over.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 12, 2017)

Only fems I've ever had were freebie Kandy Kush, very nice. Never gave much thought but on that day when 7/8 plants are boys or if one hasn't much room,...not a bad option. The Kandy Kush was awesome! Never care to do an auto.


----------



## ShyGuru (Jan 12, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So I got my seeds today! I grabbed the GB BX2. Here is what came:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Killer Queen Redux are Tony's freebies. The Starfighter x LBL is GLGs own cross.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 12, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So I got my seeds today! I grabbed the GB BX2. Here is what came:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i
I have same order coming as yours and I will be happy if I get what you just got!!


----------



## Tstat (Jan 12, 2017)

ShyGuru said:


> The Killer Queen Redux are Tony's freebies. The Starfighter x LBL is GLGs own cross.


Ahh, OK cool!!


hillbill said:


> I have same order coming as yours and I will be happy if I get what you just got!!


Yea, I am VERY happy!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 12, 2017)

hillbill said:


> i
> I have same order coming as yours and I will be happy if I get what you just got!!


I got exactly the same package, down to the stickers, pin, and freebies. The pin is available.


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 12, 2017)

jillxjilly said:


> Heya,
> 
> I was just wondering if gorilla bubble is available as feminized seeds?
> 
> Thank you!


Not yet, I have some time to do it after BX4 is done while I wait for smokinjoe to finish his bx4.
I gotchu though eventually. A bx4 s1 should be very homozygous.


----------



## jillxjilly (Jan 12, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Not yet, I have some time to do it after BX4 is done while I wait for smokinjoe to finish his bx4.
> I gotchu though eventually. A bx4 s1 should be very homozygous.


Very cool... to be honest after seeing PerroVerdes thread featuring your GB, I am willing to try regulars and see if I can make it work for my next grow in April-ish. But if you have fems by then, that would be sick! I'm sure more people than just me would be willing whatever it's worth for the hassle  That gorilla bubble looks... out of this world


----------



## ChaosHunter (Jan 12, 2017)

jillxjilly said:


> Very cool... to be honest after seeing PerroVerdes thread featuring your GB, I am willing to try regulars and see if I can make it work for my next grow in April-ish. But if you have fems by then, that would be sick! I'm sure more people than just me would be willing whatever it's worth for the hassle  That gorilla bubble looks... out of this world


I hear you there ! Once I get a stash saved up I plan to do the same thing. Maybe I'm just getting old but I don't want to bother with all the flashy bean banks. Just one good solid American breeder with good solid crosses to work with.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 12, 2017)

looked up killer queen redux in the herb.iq strain search:

The famous 1990's BCGA hybrid, improved and resurrected.
Reservoir's unforgettable pineapple Cinderella 99 Mom has been bred with G13bx males derived from the Pacific G13 clone. The result is Killer Queen, Redux. She smells like pineapple and finishes with a nice, fruity, nutty flavor, with pineapple being dominant and a rip-roaring, eye-crossing high.

Genetics: C99 x G13bx
Flowering: 50-55 days
Mostly Indica

Could be a different breeder/strain but at least its something. Sounds great to me............


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 12, 2017)

No that is it exactly greg. My first pack of purchased beans ever was KQR from dutchgrown. All males except the 1 female. 

My mom looked just like rez pineapple mom and was a pineapple bomb, an quarter looked like an eighth.

If anyone finds that mom again hook it up for real ha.

I imagine the blue sat xers will show easy from the smell, it should be some really really tasty stuff.
Potency will not be on the frightening (for some ha) GB level, it will be that shit you love to smoke and taste and enjoy for its special buzz for sure.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 13, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> No that is it exactly greg. My first pack of purchased beans ever was KQR from dutchgrown. All males except the 1 female.
> 
> My mom looked just like rez pineapple mom and was a pineapple bomb, an quarter looked like an eighth.
> 
> ...


I was recently gifted a whole treasure trove of late 80s early 90s goodies. 

One of them is a pack of killer queen. Not redux. Any insight?

You make the redux sound heavenly


----------



## hillbill (Jan 13, 2017)

Bubble bx2 has been shipped!. First time with GLG. Seems easy enough. I'll be seein' what all the fuss is about soon!


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 13, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I was recently gifted a whole treasure trove of late 80s early 90s goodies.
> 
> One of them is a pack of killer queen. Not redux. Any insight?
> 
> You make the redux sound heavenly


Sound like the original, I think. I think DG used a different g13 to go with rez c99 mom, i think...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 13, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Sound like the original, I think. I think DG used a different g13 to go with rez c99 mom, i think...


That's what I thought. Just wasn't sure what the difference was. Different pappy eh  I'll let you know when they get ran


----------



## frankslan (Jan 13, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Sound like the original, I think. I think DG used a different g13 to go with rez c99 mom, i think...


oh man I should have researched more I knew it was indica but not g13. Idk the g13 around here is horrible. Maybe this one will surprise me. It must be pretty good if you run it.


----------



## chris1016 (Jan 13, 2017)

quick bx2 update:

netted her and beat her up a couple days ago on last days of veg





gave her 2 days to recover and did a lot of deleafing during this time

flipped her to flower today





should fill the space nicely


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 14, 2017)

Thats the way chris snap em right over, we'll have you using pliers like me and noyd soon ha!
They actually work good once ya get the hang and feel of it.

Sending good vibes your way for good solid girls.

im tellin ya im a bleeding heart, every once in awhile when an intersex shows up it stabs me in the heart.
I got a couple baby bottles I fill with water and flower cuts in, I just put em under my veg lights and move em into dark at night, thats one way you can look at alot of flowers for evaluation.
While you are vegging big you will already have half flowered cuts, not only can you see any obvious intersex but you can see early resin production traits, etc. Gives ya a good idea of whats to come.
It's like JW told me once it's a fucking plant anything can do it and you cant control everything. Maybe that's why I'm going bald early too lol. My guy, the Guatemalan told me you know why i got all my hair and you're going bald tony? Its because I let it go and you hold on to it lol 
I hope I didn't just jinx your ass ha! 

Looks fucking great though. should be epic.


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 14, 2017)

frankslan said:


> oh man I should have researched more I knew it was indica but not g13. Idk the g13 around here is horrible. Maybe this one will surprise me. It must be pretty good if you run it.


I would say they will lean more indica for sure.
My Blue Sat line is all selected to short stout indica side and my KQR mom was very stout with huge stalks, I didn't see any sativa leaners really from my pack of dutchgrowns KQR. They all took after rez c99 mom from what I seen mostly, might be a random sativa leaner but i think chances are slim, we'll see a bit I hope, I really loved that plant, blueberries and pineapples sounded tasty at the time ha.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 14, 2017)

If you use a flat jaw pliers, wrap the jaws with GORILLA or duct tape for cushion. It keeps you from making unwanted cuts instead of bends. Been using pliers padded like that for years. Many plants respond to pruning and training by getting stronger or producing more fruit or flower or seed. 

I supercropped several Bodhi Oaxacan Zipolite Lifeguard yesterday and the buds were all back lookin' at me this AM! Bent 60 or 70 buds over as these plants are very unruly and refuse to stop growing/stretching.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 14, 2017)

Gb bx 2 @ 12 days since being place in paper towel. This is one out of 9 that survived although 13 for 13 popped.


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 14, 2017)

Wonder what thats gonna bring


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> Gb bx 2 @ 12 days since being place in paper towel. This is one out of 9 that survived although 13 for 13 popped. View attachment 3876125


What caused the 8 to fail after germ?


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 14, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So I got my seeds today! I grabbed the GB BX2. Here is what came:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations. dealing with dbj & glg is contagious... welcome to the jungle...


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 15, 2017)

NYCO xer female 1, big and tall and branchy, havent found any seeds. This is pulled at 8 weeks, looks like 10 weeks to me.
This is some powerful shit... Tastes like Og with a little fuel but with a grapefruit type citrus that makes the corners of your mouth tang a bit and she coats the sides and bottom of your tongue with a slight sweet tingle...


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 15, 2017)

Not quite done at 8 but man is she hitting hard stone already.


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 15, 2017)

ahhh', what color are the buds??? i can't see through all those trichs.....


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 15, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> What caused the 8 to fail after germ?


You may have misread amigo lol 4 failed after germ and I believe it's because I didn't cut this batch of soil with more perlite and they may have just gave out trying to push through. My fault for sure. 
Here are all 9 , can you guys spot the possible SB leaners?


----------



## durbanblue (Jan 15, 2017)

2 on the bottom right. Little runts.


----------



## durbanblue (Jan 15, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> NYCO xer female 1, big and tall and branchy, havent found any seeds. This is pulled at 8 weeks, looks like 10 weeks to me.
> This is some powerful shit... Tastes like Og with a little fuel but with a grapefruit type citrus that makes the corners of your mouth tang a bit and she coats the sides and bottom of your tongue with a slight sweet tingle...
> 
> View attachment 3876683 View attachment 3876684 View attachment 3876685


Is this the female involved in the ruby red. If so, cannot wait for the snow storm that is coming.


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 15, 2017)

The current ruby red uses a male on a gb bx3 female, the male is the twin to the female posted.
Now I am dropping GB bx3 pollen on the females and later will recross the two for a double cross type deal.
Eventually be looking at...

(GB BX3 x NYCO xer) x ( NYCO xer x GB BX3)

You are right, resin production should be extreme.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 15, 2017)

durbanblue said:


> 2 on the bottom right. Little runts.


Sour Bubble leaners... 



tonygreen said:


> NYCO xer female 1, big and tall and branchy, havent found any seeds. This is pulled at 8 weeks, looks like 10 weeks to me.
> This is some powerful shit... Tastes like Og with a little fuel but with a grapefruit type citrus that makes the corners of your mouth tang a bit and she coats the sides and bottom of your tongue with a slight sweet tingle...
> 
> View attachment 3876683 View attachment 3876684 View attachment 3876685


Looks great for 8 weeks @tonygreen ! Good to know they can be pulled a tad early and still have pop. How would you say the RR cross will hit the scales compared to the GB?


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 15, 2017)

Oh, all 5 of the Blueberry Gorilla Bubble sprouts are up and looking good...


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 15, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Sour Bubble leaners...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great for 8 weeks @tonygreen ! Good to know they can be pulled a tad early and still have pop. How would you say the RR cross will hit the scales compared to the GB?


I think yield will be along the lines of GB and resin production will increase , flowering time should fall under 10 weeks for sure id bet, ya she isnt racy or anything at 8 weeks it gets me stoned dude lol.
Trichs were like half milky id say. I beat the shit out of that plant trying to get it to herm too, nothing after the first couple nanners on the lowers early flower. Gonna fire up her sister now.


----------



## frankslan (Jan 17, 2017)

Going to pop some seeds. Gorilla dubb should i soak them in a cup of water then to paper towels? What do you recommend


----------



## hillbill (Jan 17, 2017)

My experience with paper towel in ziplock bag and kept around 75* to 85* works well. My germ rate runs near 100% and has for years. 36 hours seems best with 48 getting roots into the towel. This is with fresh seeds or well-kept. 

Just make sure the towel and inside of bag is real wet and you leave plenty of air inside. Keep it warm and go!


----------



## frankslan (Jan 17, 2017)

I was going to do the shot glass now Im having second thoughts so people were saying they drown fresh seeds. How do your germ tony?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 17, 2017)

Gorilla Bubble BX2 has arrived! GLG famously fast. One week there and back! No green tape! No thought of green tape. 15 in Pack! 10 Starfighter f2/Long Bottom Leaf free! 5 Killer Queen Redux f2's and Killer Queen Redux/Blue Satilite 2.2 freebies. 

$72.00 for 30 world class seeds. This looks like Red Flag fire conditions this Spring!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 17, 2017)

Been using Peak Seeds BC for years working with his IBL's and the Gorlla Bubble project is very interesting to me. I like to chuck pollen with one being an IBL. Just for fun.


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 17, 2017)

Sounds like a win hillbill!

I germ in paper towels in a sealed plastic tub or right in dirt, sour dubb beans got thick shells, get em good and wet and keep em warm and they should pop right out.
If some stick I bury em and let the dirt drag off the head.


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 19, 2017)

I think if someone mommed one of those runts and got her to adult size the clones would be amazing for a sog. They do grow much faster when they hit the teen years they seem to normalize a bit.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 19, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Oh, all 5 of the Blueberry Gorilla Bubble sprouts are up and looking good...
> View attachment 3877181


Did you make the Blueberry Gorilla Bubble yourself?
I havent seen them for sale on GLG.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 19, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Did you make the Blueberry Gorilla Bubble yourself?
> I havent seen them for sale on GLG.


Tony made them and they were available with the release of the Bx1f1 and the Bx2 vertion of Gorilla Bubble. I'll see if I can find them...


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 19, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Did you make the Blueberry Gorilla Bubble yourself?
> I havent seen them for sale on GLG.


https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/blueberry-gorilla-bubble/832


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Jan 20, 2017)

Gorrila bubble is legit man kind of sucks how you can only buy the seeds through sending cash through to glg i do not live in the states so am a little gun shy on purchasing but it is what it is and i will eventually pull the trigger on it.so i was wondering what other strains on glg is worth trying has anyone grown goji og or gorrilla biscuit ? and has anyone had experience with tgas querkle ? love your work tony inspiration for a young novice grower all the way from Nz


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 20, 2017)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Gorrila bubble is legit man kind of sucks how you can only buy the seeds through sending cash through to glg i do not live in the states so am a little gun shy on purchasing but it is what it is and i will eventually pull the trigger on it.so i was wondering what other strains on glg is worth trying has anyone grown goji og or gorrilla biscuit ? and has anyone had experience with tgas querkle ? love your work tony inspiration for a young novice grower all the way from Nz


I grew Gorilla Biscuit and Goji OG outdoors last year.
Both turned out good with Gorilla Biscuit being my favorite.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 20, 2017)

BX 2 Gorilla Bubble and Bodhi Appalachian Super Skunk, 4 each hit the towel last night and will hit the dirt tomorrow. 4 each is all I have room for.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 20, 2017)

hillbill said:


> BX 2 Gorilla Bubble and Bodhi Appalachian Super Skunk, 4 each hit the towel last night and will hit the dirt tomorrow. 4 each is all I have room for.


Damn I'm thinking of getting the Gbubble and one Bodhi pack too lol crazy


----------



## westcoast420 (Jan 20, 2017)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Gorrila bubble is legit man kind of sucks how you can only buy the seeds through sending cash through to glg i do not live in the states so am a little gun shy on purchasing but it is what it is and i will eventually pull the trigger on it.so i was wondering what other strains on glg is worth trying has anyone grown goji og or gorrilla biscuit ? and has anyone had experience with tgas querkle ? love your work tony inspiration for a young novice grower all the way from Nz


Im not in the states either and ordered from glg. Took 3 days for the cash to get there and no problems getting order to me.


----------



## durbanblue (Jan 20, 2017)

I am not in the states either, just sent my 2nd order to glg. Fingers crossed, 1st order came in no problems. There are a number of good breeders at glg, bodhi, jaws, BOG, strayfox , ninefold and bad dawg. Might have missed a few, but these guys have caught my attention. I still cannot seem to move away from Tony's strains. The freebies for DBJ make up for the mission with the cash.


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 20, 2017)

durbanblue said:


> The freebies for DBJ make up for the mission with the cash.


to me that is the icing on top of the cake...


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Jan 21, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> I grew Gorilla Biscuit and Goji OG outdoors last year.
> Both turned out good with Gorilla Biscuit being my favorite.


REally what was your yield for both ? and what kind of tast and effect ?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 21, 2017)

GB BX2 and Appalachian Super Skunk (ASS) 100% germ and have hit the dirt!


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 21, 2017)

That sounds like it would be a good cross bill. lol.


----------



## frankslan (Jan 21, 2017)

Got some fem sour dubble from hammerhead 4 out of 5 cracked in 24 hours water soak. I put them in to too big of a pot though, so had to replant them in solo cups. Hope I didn't stress em too much. Couldn't get the heat mat to penetrate all that dirt... next time it will be my gorillas I just didn't want to mess with sexing them my first run. 

Anyone know a good way to sext? I was going to take a clone and flower it. I don't know how long that would take me so fems it is this go. Does the gorilla show preflower sex late in veg?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 21, 2017)

Is that BX2 88% GG4 or is my logic illogical? 
Any particular phenos to be aware of?
How does it respond to gentle LST?
Early early topping?
When I top after 2 to 4 nodes, the stems seem stronger and thicker on some of my current stuff. Can't remember the last plant I grew unmolested!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2017)

[QUOTE="frankslan, post: 13312968, member: 952286"

Anyone know a good way to sext?[/QUOTE]

My understanding is you must first find a willing partner, then commence sending sexually provocative texts.


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 21, 2017)

every male is selected with topping response in mind, it is one of the things I select and test.
You should top them and break them as much as you like they will respond beautifully.

LST is a misnomer, we stressed the plant the minute it brought it indoors ha. Bend and break at will!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 21, 2017)

Some plants seem to respond to low and even higher stresses of topping and training and supercropping like athletes in strength training. Never seems to hurt within reason. GB should fit right in here.


----------



## frankslan (Jan 21, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> [QUOTE="frankslan, post: 13312968, member: 952286"
> 
> Anyone know a good way to sext?


My understanding is you must first find a willing partner, then commence sending sexually provocative texts.[/QUOTE]
lol


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 21, 2017)

Pheno 2 of the nyco xer moms, short stout one, this one is more diesel and more grapefruit and less Og tasting but it smacks ya good.

The resin production one these crosses is going to be insane man... insane... especially with the GB.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 22, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Pheno 2 of the nyco xer moms, short stout one, this one is more diesel and more grapefruit and less Og tasting but it smacks ya good.
> 
> The resin production one these crosses is going to be insane man... insane... especially with the GB.View attachment 3881827 View attachment 3881828 View attachment 3881829 View attachment 3881830 View attachment 3881831 View attachment 3881832 View attachment 3881833 View attachment 3881834 View attachment 3881835 View attachment 3881836


Very nice!!!


----------



## jillxjilly (Jan 22, 2017)

Wow^ !!


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 22, 2017)

I reckon 10 weeks and you have a good amount of amber, I see some reddish trich heads at 8 weeks already, prolly alot more at 10 heh.
Pop them beans guys ha!


----------



## durbanblue (Jan 22, 2017)

As soon as my ruby red arrive they are going straight into the shot glass.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 22, 2017)

So Killer Queen Redux and crosses. C99xG13 can't be bad. Info on these freebies?


----------



## Tstat (Jan 22, 2017)

5 for 5- thanks Tony!


----------



## AbeFroman (Jan 22, 2017)

I ended up having REALLY bad luck with males this run. 2-3 of the GB seeds were boys and I'm questioning if the third is a hermie. Out of 10 regs only 1-2 females. Even my Gorilla Glue S1 ended up being a male, it was a really strong and super branchy, so I'm gonna collect some pollen from it. 

So I'm trying to look on the Brite side. Im gonna throw some pollen on a really nice sour kush plant for the fun of it.

Great germ rates with the GB though. All of them pop quickly.I started 3 more since I really want to grow this strain out.


----------



## Worcester (Jan 23, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> The origins of Gorilla Bubble started at the end of 2013...
> It all started in the with the original F1...
> 
> *From Dansbuds:*
> ...


O.K. Tony.Went thru G.L.G.'s system to try to get the beans.Tomorrow New England is gonna have a storm,Butt I'ma gonna mail yo money if the sled dogs don't mind! Come on with the c.c. system....


----------



## bf80255 (Jan 23, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Pheno 2 of the nyco xer moms, short stout one, this one is more diesel and more grapefruit and less Og tasting but it smacks ya good.
> 
> The resin production one these crosses is going to be insane man... insane... especially with the GB.View attachment 3881827 View attachment 3881828 View attachment 3881829 View attachment 3881830 View attachment 3881831 View attachment 3881832 View attachment 3881833 View attachment 3881834 View attachment 3881835 View attachment 3881836


Much much much much muuuuuch respected my brothah! you are really killin it tony! the rez on those nugs is beyond crazy man its fuckin loco in the coco  lol


----------



## jacrispy (Jan 23, 2017)

thinkin about running some ruby red gorilla next month


----------



## frankslan (Jan 23, 2017)

3 out of 5 have sprouted! hopefully the other two come up tomorrow.


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 25, 2017)

Anyone know hcg i think from canada? PM me if you see this.


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 27, 2017)

Bobbos Blue GB


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 27, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Bobbos Blue GB
> 
> View attachment 3886039 View attachment 3886040 View attachment 3886041 View attachment 3886042


Yowza! So glad sprouted those 5 Blueberry Gorilla Bubble! They look like clones, so uniform in structure and leaf shape. 3 of them stink at 2 weeks form going into the dirt... 

I'll try to grab a picture


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 27, 2017)

GB BX2 @ 25 days since put in paper towel , topping them soon.


----------



## frankslan (Jan 27, 2017)

4 out of 5 today another one popped open. I inspected the last seed that didn't pop soaked it a day. I ended up trying to crack it a little just for fun see if it opens.
Best part is this one has the fattest stem yet and looks like it's growing faster.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 27, 2017)

Here are the 5 Blueberry Gorilla Bubble 2 weeks from first getting wet, very uniform, very loud...


----------



## frankslan (Jan 27, 2017)

those look sick perro


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 27, 2017)

frankslan said:


> those look sick perro


Thank you, the uniformity blows me away and they smell like heaven!


----------



## frankslan (Jan 27, 2017)

hey what kind of t5 light do you have? Like size and # of bulbs


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 28, 2017)

frankslan said:


> hey what kind of t5 light do you have? Like size and # of bulbs


It a 4' 4 bulb t5 light, with 2) 6500k & 2) 2700k bulbs.


----------



## jillxjilly (Jan 28, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Here are the 5 Blueberry Gorilla Bubble 2 weeks from first getting wet, very uniform, very loud...
> 
> View attachment 3886748
> View attachment 3886750


Looks awesome! Also the pic a few pages back of the bubble stuck in the jar looks amazing  Would love to see more cured nugshots if you have any




tonygreen said:


> Bobbos Blue GB
> 
> View attachment 3886039 View attachment 3886040 View attachment 3886041 View attachment 3886042


Your strains look fantastic, I'm definitely going to place an order, I just don't know which one yet. May I ask how the blueberry smoke/effects compare to the gorilla bubble effects?


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 28, 2017)

jillxjilly said:


> Looks awesome! Also the pic a few pages back of the bubble stuck in the jar looks amazing  Would love to see more cured nugshots if you have any


I would if I could but most all went out the door quick. 8 zips at a time just to have them cats want more in a day and a half. It moved very quickly... very happy new year round these parts...


----------



## jillxjilly (Jan 28, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> I would if I could but most all went out the door quick. 8 zips at a time just to have them cats want more in a day and a half. It moved very quickly... very happy new year round these parts...


Glad to hear everyone loved it that much then  certainly looks deserving of it


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Here are the 5 Blueberry Gorilla Bubble 2 weeks from first getting wet, very uniform, very loud...
> 
> View attachment 3886748
> View attachment 3886750


Nice touch w/ the blue cups.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a question for the experienced GB growers.
I grow in hydro, run 2 600s and have my system dialed in pretty well.
Dont claim to be an expert, I am always learning
Just wondering if 1/2 lb per plant is possible with plants in the 26" to 30" tall range.
My clones rooted in 10 days and will be going into veg in the next couple of days.
Will post pics then

Thanks


----------



## flamethrower1 (Jan 28, 2017)

I stand corrected, went down and measured the girls in flower and it is more like 34" to 40" tall


----------



## chris1016 (Jan 28, 2017)

quick flower update on my bx2 grow:
finishing up week 3 since flip. I am guessing I have slowed budding a bit just because of how aggressive I have been pruning. I seem to be developing an overgrowth "problem" for my space. I have been defoliating/pruning nearly everyday since flip. If I do something aggressive or change the ferts I try to allow a full 48 hours to recover before I go back after her. I am continuing to lollipop as lower growth falls behind and I have taken probably 2-3 grocery bags full of fans off her up top to help with light penetration because I don't want all the lower stuff to be larfy

sorry for the hps. not enough time in the day to fix all my photos


----------



## flamethrower1 (Jan 28, 2017)

Those are some nice looking girls, especially after only two weeks of flower.
Wow, how many plants are you running


----------



## greg nr (Jan 28, 2017)

So the strains I find all look alike. bubble, dubble, bx3, bx2, etc.

Anyone have a strain guide for dummies? How to choose a grow? Dartboard?


----------



## flamethrower1 (Jan 28, 2017)

after looking at those girls again, I would like to officially like to with draw my question on yield.
I can see that they do have a lot of potential.


----------



## chris1016 (Jan 28, 2017)

flamethrower1 said:


> after looking at those girls again, I would like to officially like to with draw my question on yield.
> I can see that they do have a lot of potential.





flamethrower1 said:


> Those are some nice looking girls, especially after only two weeks of flower.
> Wow, how many plants are you running


I had to edit my original post. this is finishing up week 3 not 2 as I mistakenly typed before. there are 3 plants running in there.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Jan 28, 2017)

chris1016 said:


> I had to edit my original post. this is finishing up week 3 not 2 as I mistakenly typed before. there are 3 plants running in there.


Still very impressive, nice job,


----------



## chris1016 (Jan 28, 2017)

flamethrower1 said:


> Still very impressive, nice job,


just read your question above about 2 - 600's and yield.....there is 1 - 600w single ended hortilux in that space i posted in the photos....if you have your space sorted out with 2 - 6bangers you should be solid yield wise


----------



## flamethrower1 (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks for the info and the inspiration, appreciated


----------



## blues147 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hoping my next purchase of seeds comes from glg, I'm definitely a tortured bean fan and who I give my money to is a big part of who I am, any canadians here that have ordered from glg. I live in a big city in canada (gta) where I have always been able to pay cash and pick seeds up, so unsure of mail delivery across the border. tks


----------



## ray098 (Jan 29, 2017)

Gb bx2 about 23 days old


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 29, 2017)

jillxjilly said:


> Looks awesome! Also the pic a few pages back of the bubble stuck in the jar looks amazing  Would love to see more cured nugshots if you have any
> 
> 
> 
> Your strains look fantastic, I'm definitely going to place an order, I just don't know which one yet. May I ask how the blueberry smoke/effects compare to the gorilla bubble effects?


They hit hard and have a more of a floaty meditative fuzzy colors creative thing going on to me, good for sex ha, a lot of people said the blue sat was chick weed because it wasnt super potent, these are 20%
+ potent but retains them other aspects, thats the way it smokes to me. Some hit super fucking hard still ha. She is a sweeter smoke taste wise than GB. 

We'll see what the other guys say here ina bit i think some is gonna be finishing for a few.


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 29, 2017)

ray098 said:


> View attachment 3888046 View attachment 3888047 Gb bx2 about 23 days old


Whaddya feeding those ray they getting cal mag?


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 29, 2017)

Looks healthy as hell and all praying for the sky!



chris1016 said:


> quick flower update on my bx2 grow:
> finishing up week 3 since flip. I am guessing I have slowed budding a bit just because of how aggressive I have been pruning. I seem to be developing an overgrowth "problem" for my space. I have been defoliating/pruning nearly everyday since flip. If I do something aggressive or change the ferts I try to allow a full 48 hours to recover before I go back after her. I am continuing to lollipop as lower growth falls behind and I have taken probably 2-3 grocery bags full of fans off her up top to help with light penetration because I don't want all the lower stuff to be larfy
> 
> sorry for the hps. not enough time in the day to fix all my photos


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 29, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Thank you, the uniformity blows me away and they smell like heaven!



I Hope to replicate that in other lines going forward, thats why I want to breed GB to be a homozygous line in the end true F1's!
Every outcross so far has been outstanding in its own right.


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 29, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> I Hope to replicate that in other lines going forward, thats why I want to breed GB to be a homozygous line in the end true F1's!
> Every outcross so far has been outstanding in its own right.


All of ,mine had that sticky sweet blue smells appear in veg in various forms from the super sweet to the sour sweet to the skunky sweet.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 29, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> I Hope to replicate that in other lines going forward, thats why I want to breed GB to be a homozygous line in the end true F1's!
> Every outcross so far has been outstanding in its own right.


Your making it happen @tonygreen , that's for sure...


----------



## ray098 (Jan 29, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Whaddya feeding those ray they getting cal mag?


Floranova and yeah i just started them on cal mag a few days ago is lack of cal mag the reason the leaves look like that


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 29, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Floranova and yeah i just started them on cal mag a few days ago is lack of cal mag the reason the leaves look like that


It was my first thought but the runt looks like thrips maybe even.

Yeeah load em up on the cal mag tho dude.


----------



## ray098 (Jan 29, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> It was my first thought but the runt looks like thrips maybe even.
> 
> Yeeah load em up on the cal mag tho dude.


I had to look those things up and thank god they're not in my tent but i will give them more cal mag thx for the tip


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 29, 2017)

for sure man np, keep us posted, could be mutations but I seen both those looks before and i seen em come out of it.
Interested to see how they do!


----------



## ChaosHunter (Jan 29, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> All of ,mine had that sticky sweet blue smells appear in veg in various forms from the super sweet to the sour sweet to the skunky sweet.


Quick someone toss tony a bottle of Colidial silver to make some fem seeds for us little people ! " we're not worthy of the dank GB"


----------



## ray098 (Jan 29, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> for sure man np, keep us posted, could be mutations but I seen both those looks before and i seen em come out of it.
> Interested to see how they do!


Yeah i will keep you guys posted they will blow up when i put them under bigger lights in a few days


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 29, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Quick someone toss tony a bottle of Colidial silver to make some fem seeds for us little people ! " we're not worthy of the dank GB"


Plan to do it with a bx4 girl at some point, be interesting to see how uniform they come out!
I have been using full sibs for testing like the bx1f1, but a self test would be excellent so stay tuned.
I am really interested in evaluating bx3f1's versus bx4s1's so it will happen at some point.


----------



## westcoast420 (Jan 30, 2017)

blues147 said:


> Hoping my next purchase of seeds comes from glg, I'm definitely a tortured bean fan and who I give my money to is a big part of who I am, any canadians here that have ordered from glg. I live in a big city in canada (gta) where I have always been able to pay cash and pick seeds up, so unsure of mail delivery across the border. tks


Im north of the border as well, ordered some bx3's from glg. Sent the amount in american dollars in a express post international envelope with a copy of the order, tracked it there and in a week and a half i had the beans in my hands. They are now getting on there second set of leaves.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 30, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Plan to do it with a bx4 girl at some point, be interesting to see how uniform they come out!
> I have been using full sibs for testing like the bx1f1, but a self test would be excellent so stay tuned.
> I am really interested in evaluating bx3f1's versus bx4s1's so it will happen at some point.


I will be picking up a couple packs of the Gorilla Bubble Bx3f1's for sure. To run and find another production female and also a male to cross back to my Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 keeper female... 

I'm still try to get a couple buds to a lab for testing as well...


----------



## blues147 (Jan 30, 2017)

westcoast420 said:


> Im north of the border as well, ordered some bx3's from glg. Sent the amount in american dollars in a express post international envelope with a copy of the order, tracked it there and in a week and a half i had the beans in my hands. They are now getting on there second set of leaves.


Hey wc420 thanks for the reply


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## tonygreen (Jan 30, 2017)

A friend made that up. 
So far but still so far to go ha!


----------



## westcoast420 (Jan 30, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> A friend made that up.
> So far but still so far to go ha!


Cool chart, so how far down have you gotten with the bx3's? Second to last ?


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 30, 2017)

Well my bx4 will be out soon.
Smokinjoe is working toward his bx4 to meet mine and recombine. Probably a year out on that at least.

I got the blue gb ready to make bx2 sometime as well to keep me busy in the meantime and as my back up bx line in case. Also gonna do that fem of the bx4 while I wait for joe.


----------



## westcoast420 (Jan 30, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Well my bx4 will be out soon.
> Smokinjoe is working toward his bx4 to meet mine and recombine. Probably a year out on that at least.
> 
> I got the blue gb ready to make bx2 sometime as well to keep me busy in the meantime and as my back up bx line in case. Also gonna do that fem of the bx4 while I wait for joe.


Nice, so if the bx3's are about 90% gg genes, what percentage would the bx4's be?


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 30, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> View attachment 3889260


Great work @tonygreen !



tonygreen said:


> Well my bx4 will be out soon.
> Smokinjoe is working toward his bx4 to meet mine and recombine. Probably a year out on that at least.
> 
> I got the blue gb ready to make bx2 sometime as well to keep me busy in the meantime and as my back up bx line in case. Also gonna do that fem of the bx4 while I wait for joe.


How will the BX work with your Blue Gorilla Bubble? Will it be extra Blue Satilite or extra GB...


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 30, 2017)

% is one thing but they are also present in many forms, homozygous pairs and heterozygous pairs.

That is where Mr. soul and Bros Grimm misrepresent the math!

You cannot get a true breeding strain by back crossing alone as they claim...

When we get to the recombination point and full sib crosses that is where we can start to lock things down nicely.


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 30, 2017)

Got word today that Verdant Green has his GB breeding stock in hand.
Should be something very fucking nice down the road on this collab!


----------



## jillxjilly (Jan 31, 2017)

Looks like the BX3 just sold out overnight


----------



## tonygreen (Jan 31, 2017)

Gorilla Dubble, the sleeper, by West-Eu... If you don't know, now you know!


----------



## flamethrower1 (Jan 31, 2017)

Here is my photo contribution on the path to growing some of these beans.
It isn't much, but I am on board now.
So as you look at the pics, right to left, the first 4 top to bottom, are a BX3 clones.
The next two rows from top to bottom are BX1.
The final two are what I am currently running which is the bud pic


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Jan 31, 2017)

blues147 said:


> Hoping my next purchase of seeds comes from glg, I'm definitely a tortured bean fan and who I give my money to is a big part of who I am, any canadians here that have ordered from glg. I live in a big city in canada (gta) where I have always been able to pay cash and pick seeds up, so unsure of mail delivery across the border. tks


I had two orders make it safe to Canada normally in a week to ten days. Great service from dbj at glg never had a problem but my Christmas order hasn't shown up I think it was lost when it left New Jersey Jan 2nd it hasn't arrived anywhere according to usps and Canada post. 

I hope my third order shows up but I've lost faith so maybe no blueberry gorilla bubble, blue Tara, space cake, chocolate trip f2, Gogi og, or those limited Christmas freebies sour dubb s2 x NYCO


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jan 31, 2017)

Glory, Glory!


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 1, 2017)

Sometimes there can be delays to canada for sure. If it doesnt make it eventually it will be the first ive heard of.

Looking really good flamethrower! I like the look of em...


----------



## fuzzyredman739 (Feb 1, 2017)

So what are the differences between gorilla bubble bx1f1 and bx2?

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 1, 2017)

Blueberry Gorilla Bubble.
She smells of strange narcotic fruit and baby shit.
I'm not sure if she's pleasant or sickening?

Gorilla Bubble Bx2
They're loud! They have a diesel musky smell to them and put to shame the 501st Og's growing next to them.
 

Gorilla Bubble Bx1
Similar to Bx2 but with variation in structure. Same fuel like odor.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Feb 1, 2017)

Nice looking girls.
Cant wait to get mine to that point


----------



## flamethrower1 (Feb 1, 2017)

Narcotic fruit and baby shit, that has to be the funniest description of a plants aroma I have heard yet, got to go with what your nose tells you though.
I grew an AK47 a few years back and the way I described the smell was "like a cat shit on a road killed skunk". I


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 1, 2017)

flamethrower1 said:


> Narcotic fruit and baby shit, that has to be the funniest description of a plants aroma I have heard yet, got to go with what your nose tells you though.
> I grew an AK47 a few years back and the way I described the smell was "like a cat shit on a road killed skunk". I


It's funky for sure.
I've got these girls dried to dank and letting them cure for a few.
My initial dry weight is .66 oz per sq ft. For the Blueberry Gorilla bubble, Gorilla Glue Bx1 and 1oz per sq ft for the Bx2.
The yield of the Bx2 surprised me as the largest yeilder in my mixed garden. The buds are small to medium in size, about 10 grams average but loaded top to bottom.


----------



## jillxjilly (Feb 1, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> It's funky for sure.
> I've got these girls dried to dank and letting them cure for a few.
> My initial dry weight is .66 oz per sq ft. For the Blueberry Gorilla bubble, Gorilla Glue Bx1 and 1oz per sq ft for the Bx2.
> The yield of the Bx2 surprised me as the largest yeilder in my mixed garden. The buds are small to medium in size, about 10 grams average but loaded top to bottom.


How's the blueberry smell/taste after curing?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 1, 2017)

jillxjilly said:


> How's the blueberry smell/taste after curing?


They've just dried to the touch but the stems are still damp. I'll get back on a final opinion on the smell but it's sweet and funky with an almost tobacco like background.


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 1, 2017)

fuzzyredman739 said:


> So what are the differences between gorilla bubble bx1f1 and bx2?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Rollitup mobile app


More hybrid phenos in the bx1f1 more glue types in the bx2,


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 1, 2017)

Yo Bakersfield, my rotting meat pheno was the same for me, i kept smelling it like one of those foul smells you just gotta sniff lol...
Cured out really nice and hit like a champ for me that pheno.
The smells can go from sweet sour blue, sour blue, sweet blue, rotting blue,

Eagerly waiting to hear your opinions on her my man!
Looks great!
I appreciate you giving those beans a shot brother!

We were all just chilling one day then page 87 happened lol


----------



## chris1016 (Feb 1, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> We were all just chilling one day then page 87 happened lol


what are we gonna do for the 100 page anniversary


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 2, 2017)

chris1016 said:


> what are we gonna do for the 100 page anniversary


I was just thinking this myself...


----------



## AbeFroman (Feb 2, 2017)

Just a quick update. I ended up with one gorilla bubble girl, the one I thought may have been a hermie. It's easily the frostiest plant in the room currently. The amount of branching is insane and really caught me off guard. I will post some pics when it's a little more developed.


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 3, 2017)

Frosty you say? More of Bobbo's...


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 3, 2017)

4207365 aint got no worries... GB


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 3, 2017)

Those will be some thuds and thunkers in the trim bucket, thats for sure!


----------



## Craigson (Feb 3, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Frosty you say? More of Bobbo's...
> 
> View attachment 3892247


Sorry but what is Bobbo's?


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 3, 2017)

Bobbo is a grower i know! Those are his flowers!


----------



## Craigson (Feb 3, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Bobbo is a grower i know! Those are his flowers!


Ok lol
What strain is really what I meant


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Ok lol
> What strain is really what I meant


I'd guess a gorilla glue 4 cross.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 3, 2017)

@tonygreen

Had a rough 2017 so far. Lost 32/40 seeds due to temp changes (below freezing) and my new active intake from outside.

Whole room froze while at work.

But of my pack of gb bx3, I finally got three to take. Here's to a pretty lady and thanks again for all your hard work 

Front three gb bx3, the rest my bbhp x mt chuck.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Feb 3, 2017)

I like to make hempy style cups for germinating. About an inch from the bottom I poke a drain hole. I then fill the the bottom of the cup with 2" of perlite. Then fill it up with soil mix of your choice. This allows good drainage but leaves a moisture reservoir at the bottom. Cant overwater. If they get over dry. Put your finger over the drain hole and fill with water. Hold for a minute and let it drain.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 3, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> I like to make hempy style cups for germinating. About an inch from the bottom I poke a drain hole. I then fill the the bottom of the cup with 2" of perlite. Then fill it up with soil mix of your choice. This allows good drainage but leaves a moisture reservoir at the bottom. Cant overwater. If they get over dry. Put your finger over the drain hole and fill with water. Hold for a minute and let it drain.


Normally I have 95% plus germ rates...

But I built a new grow room last year with built in veg / clone boxes. I also created an active air intake/cooling system for fresh air to help control heat from my lights with outside fresh air.

Cold snap hit 5 degrees, and my boxes dropped to about 30 with seedling mat and lights on as high as they go. Everything was toast before I got back from work that evening.

Figured out a way to regulate temp on the intake and now it's golden  plus the ones that made it are hardy as fuck 

I like the hempy style germ cup though. I'll have to give it a try, appreciate the insight.


----------



## bf80255 (Feb 3, 2017)

been waiting on my order of BX2 from the bay for over a month now... no responses..... no beans.... unimaginably irritated  looks like I wont get to grow any monster gorilla bubble this year after all.... fuckin annoying!!! im boycotting the gay ass bay from now on.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Feb 3, 2017)

So after observing the way the females that I started grew and how they clone, I have decided on the BX3s.
That is my complete scientific way of doing things.
The BX3s are in the are in the three buckets on the left side of the pics, the other three are what I have been running for a while.


----------



## blues147 (Feb 4, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> I had two orders make it safe to Canada normally in a week to ten days. Great service from dbj at glg never had a problem but my Christmas order hasn't shown up I think it was lost when it left New Jersey Jan 2nd it hasn't arrived anywhere according to usps and Canada post.
> 
> I hope my third order shows up but I've lost faith so maybe no blueberry gorilla bubble, blue Tara, space cake, chocolate trip f2, Gogi og, or those limited Christmas freebies sour dubb s2 x NYCO


Hope your luck changes on this one, sounds like a very big loss to a poor boy like me. I've never bought by mail, does scare me. I wonder if doubling up on post charges are worth it for us canadians. Also wishing you the best, bf80255.


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 5, 2017)

GB BX2 german smoke report via google translate ha!

_The Gorilla Bubble BX2 GG # 4 Phenos all have an enormous effect! Even for hard-earned end consumers like us this is not a weed which one wants to smoke in huge quantities.People who have a "normal" (3-4 times a week bit) smoke behave 30 seconds after the first train at the joint already so much.Really abnormal !.If you smoke as usual, the whole joint with you is at the end so was of stifles the weak to moderate equilibrium has - without joke ha!The effect is clearly that of a hybrid!Strong bodystone and body feeling, veritableness and up-high of a Sativa, which is turned towards the middle of the High's into a Couchlook that is not from this earth!The laziness in this condition even exceeds the hunger feeling, so you stay on the couch until you forget the hunger!
The buds are covered by a thick layer of resin which is not inferior to a deep chunk!As hardy and sticky as the Gorilla Glue # 4 Cut the GBBX2 is difficult to imagine.The buds smell fruity and after acidic shades of the ancient generations.However, these are only slight nuances in the otherwise extremely strong smell of the first-class Moroccan hashish scent.He is very difficult and enchanting, she has inherited the scent and the resin cover,This variety makes every grower smile in the face.The GBBX2 inherits the Gorilla Glue # 4 gene very dominant!_


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 10, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> GB BX2 german smoke report via google translate ha!
> 
> _The Gorilla Bubble BX2 GG # 4 Phenos all have an enormous effect! Even for hard-earned end consumers like us this is not a weed which one wants to smoke in huge quantities.People who have a "normal" (3-4 times a week bit) smoke behave 30 seconds after the first train at the joint already so much.Really abnormal !.If you smoke as usual, the whole joint with you is at the end so was of stifles the weak to moderate equilibrium has - without joke ha!The effect is clearly that of a hybrid!Strong bodystone and body feeling, veritableness and up-high of a Sativa, which is turned towards the middle of the High's into a Couchlook that is not from this earth!The laziness in this condition even exceeds the hunger feeling, so you stay on the couch until you forget the hunger!
> The buds are covered by a thick layer of resin which is not inferior to a deep chunk!As hardy and sticky as the Gorilla Glue # 4 Cut the GBBX2 is difficult to imagine.The buds smell fruity and after acidic shades of the ancient generations.However, these are only slight nuances in the otherwise extremely strong smell of the first-class Moroccan hashish scent.He is very difficult and enchanting, she has inherited the scent and the resin cover,This variety makes every grower smile in the face.The GBBX2 inherits the Gorilla Glue # 4 gene very dominant!_


Google Translate hasn't mastered High German translations to English, lol.

That Gorilla Bubble is potent! I couldn't make a definitive conclusion between the the bx1 and bx2, both varieties had stellar progeny which caused me brief anxiety, like many Sativas do to me, but I was then let back down to the couch where food and entertainment became my new focus. After a few more hits I eventually floated away to dreamland.
The Blue gb is I'd say a little less potent but still killer smoke. It has a nice tasty smoke and comes on more mellow for me, but still has that GB high.

Btw, I missed you guys while RIU was down. I was wondering if there was some Overgrow shit going on, especially when I couldn't find any internet chatter on the matter using Google.


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 10, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Google Translate hasn't mastered High German translations to English, lol.
> 
> That Gorilla Bubble is potent! I couldn't make a definitive conclusion between the the bx1 and bx2, both varieties had stellar progeny which caused me brief anxiety, like many Sativas do to me, but I was then let back down to the couch where food and entertainment became my new focus. After a few more hits I eventually floated away to dreamland.
> The Blue gb is I'd say a little less potent but still killer smoke. It has a nice tasty smoke and comes on more mellow for me, but still has that GB high.
> ...


Same here but I thought I had been IP banned for some reason... Lol


----------



## flamethrower1 (Feb 10, 2017)

BX3s have been in the RDWC system for a week now and seem to be doing pretty good.
I am using Supernatural nutrients at 480 PPM, ph 5.6-5.8, water temp is 68-69.
The overall growth is very close to the one that I have been running, so should be able to control canopy height in flower.
looking promising, pics when I can, peace


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 10, 2017)

Anyone know what portland kush is? Seems like there is shitloads being dumped around here, people askin for the "port"
Nobody I talked to yet ever heard of the shit lol...

Starting to think its a conspiracy!

Welcome back guys ha!


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 11, 2017)

sssdh x ssh, stocky phenos and giant pheno week 3 of a 28 day stretch.

**well you gotta wait and see we got no pics atm working on riu lol***


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 11, 2017)

Hows that for a cliff hanger lol


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 11, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Hows that for a cliff hanger lol


I did the same thing over in my thread with the 7 week update.... It happens...


----------



## flamethrower1 (Feb 13, 2017)

Damn, I wish they would fix the picture thingy.
The cut I ended up keeping sure has some neat leaf curl thing going on and are growing well.
Christ they are 10 inches tall already


----------



## Jaybodankly (Feb 13, 2017)

Portland Kush

https://mmjmenu.com/dispensaries/3592/menus/3592/menu_items/146892


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 13, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> Portland Kush
> 
> https://mmjmenu.com/dispensaries/3592/menus/3592/menu_items/146892


One of the most unoriginal names given to a strain coming from one of the most pretentious cities in America.

I doubt if a local Portlandian named it that.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Feb 13, 2017)

Unoriginal names could be the new pretentious.


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 13, 2017)

Makes sense, its all machine trimmed, probably getting it on the cheap and sending it in. 
Never seen a grow of it though. Tastes like a typical OG to me.


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 13, 2017)

Ol Loudog hit me up... still no pics ha.

Above is one of the chucks that should have a bit more to spare...

NYCO x Blueberry Muffin f3

[NYCD x Agent Orange] x [(ECSD x F13) x SSSDH]

catnip x ganja rebel


Should have some absolutely killer flavors... Flowers might be a bit on the airy side (NYCO pretty fluffy, and bm females split between fluffy and dense popcorn... so could combine nicely for some winners, as the nyco will stack under the right conditions)

But this is flavor country here... Orange, grapefruit, blue, haze, diesel... Had a nice popcorn blue diesel tasting girl from the muffins, just didn't have the yield to keep around... With orange grapefruit of the nyco, should be some great things in there...

Peace buddy


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hay Tony just wanted to thank you for all your hard work. I have 6 GBbx1f1 at 30 days from seed and looking good I'll post pics when I can


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 13, 2017)

Yo BigMike, hope ya find a real gem for the folks up north! First in Alaska with her I think chief!


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Feb 14, 2017)

That's what I was thinking too, here in Alaska it's hard to get clone only strains so I have to run seeds and find my keeper. I have found a great SB keeper love everything about it but the slow veg, so your GBbx1f1 had my name all over it. I was also looking at the GB3 however I decided to have fun with these girls and wait on the GB4 for more of the GG4. For right now I thank you once again for your work on the GB and don't worry new account not new to growing I will do them right.


----------



## JDMase (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey tony!! When're the lines being restocked? Or is everything going into a 420 release this year?


----------



## greg nr (Feb 24, 2017)

If I ever chuck a new strain, I'm going to call it "weed" in big black letters and put a bar code under it.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 25, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Yo BigMike, hope ya find a real gem for the folks up north! First in Alaska with her I think chief!


No Tony it's had a small but well received run up here from me, but I don't know for certain if I was first.
BTW, I'm popping my Ruby Reds, tomorrow along with some other breeders fire I picked up today - White Fire #43 and some Digital Dream.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Feb 25, 2017)

I hope they get the pic thing figured out soon or I will have an entire grow done without being able to share.
GB3s are looking and doing good, very nice structure.
Bakersfield and BigMike, I am envious of you guys, I lived in Juneau for while.
I dont think a day goes by without me thinking about it


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 25, 2017)

flamethrower1 said:


> I hope they get the pic thing figured out soon or I will have an entire grow done without being able to share.
> GB3s are looking and doing good, very nice structure.
> Bakersfield and BigMike, I am envious of you guys, I lived in Juneau for while.
> I dont think a day goes by without me thinking about it


I love it up here, but I'm going to have to start leaving for the winters. My mental, physical and financial well being requires a change. I'd like to move back to Washington, but if I can't get my medical card there, I'll be headed to Oregon where they respect the right for personal cultivation and continue growing there.


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Feb 25, 2017)

Yo Bakersfield I hear you on leaving for the winter, however I decided to grow some new fire strains to harm things up around here. Nice to see other Alaskan active here, how did your GB turnout and are you still running her. My GB1F1 are 42 days above and I'm about to clone them and have them ready to go into the big room in 2 weeks or so. I'm hoping to find a really nice SB leaner that will veg faster than wait for the GB4 for more GG4. I have some GG4 x stardawg & orange glue alone with SB all in the big room at day 57 so I have enough GG4 cross to wait for Tony. It's the SB that I can't keep enough of and with the slow veg she can only make it in every other run. Good thing Tony was looking out for a brother with these beautiful beans.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 25, 2017)

Germed 4 GBbx2 and one was a runt of a runt and finally pulled and a boy also showed. Two plants remain and will go 12/12 soon. Both are topped very early and look good to go if they are girls. First go with any of Tony's toys.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2017)

Got three of those GBbx2 12 days since popped, also, along with a DVG fem GG4, and 2 IHG crystal cookies fems running backup


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 26, 2017)

AlaskaBigMike420 said:


> Yo Bakersfield I hear you on leaving for the winter, however I decided to grow some new fire strains to harm things up around here. Nice to see other Alaskan active here, how did your GB turnout and are you still running her. My GB1F1 are 42 days above and I'm about to clone them and have them ready to go into the big room in 2 weeks or so. I'm hoping to find a really nice SB leaner that will veg faster than wait for the GB4 for more GG4. I have some GG4 x stardawg & orange glue alone with SB all in the big room at day 57 so I have enough GG4 cross to wait for Tony. It's the SB that I can't keep enough of and with the slow veg she can only make it in every other run. Good thing Tony was looking out for a brother with these beautiful beans.


Nice to meet you too here on RIU @AlaskaBigMike420. The GG#4 is an amazing strain, IMHO. She brings so much fire to the party.
I've got a GB bx1 that puts out a nice main cola (I assume her to be a SB leaner because she isn't a Glue leaner). She puts me down hard after a few puffs. I am regenerating her at this time. I will see how she reveges and grow some clones from her to decide if she's still got vigor.
I still have another pack of bx2 from last summer that I plan to grow at a later time and some Ruby Reds that are waiting to be planted as soon as I can put down my scissors. I'm in the middle of trimming up some of Shoreline, Bodhi and my own personal pollen chucks and need to tend to my garden, lol.
PS I need more snow in the garden and less in the drive way, this year. I'm starting to run out of places to move it.


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Feb 26, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice to meet you too here on RIU @AlaskaBigMike420. The GG#4 is an amazing strain, IMHO. She brings so much fire to the party.
> I've got a GB bx1 that puts out a nice main cola (I assume her to be a SB leaner because she isn't a Glue leaner). She puts me down hard after a few puffs. I am regenerating her at this time. I will see how she reveges and grow some clones from her to decide if she's still got vigor.
> I still have another pack of bx2 from last summer that I plan to grow at a later time and some Ruby Reds that are waiting to be planted as soon as I can put down my scissors. I'm in the middle of trimming up some of Shoreline, Bodhi and my own personal pollen chucks and need to tend to my garden, lol.
> PS I need more snow in the garden and less in the drive way, this year. I'm starting to run out of places to move it.


I know the feeling and all the side streets are starting to pile up again, but that's Alaska for you little to no snow for 3 winters now she's making up for it. Sounds like you are serving some time in trim jail lol don't worry brother you won't be alone look like I'll be starting my time on Wednesday.


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 26, 2017)

The super sour bubble phenos are nice, Dans GB 8 is a great example, they do really well growth wise from cuts too.
Busy busy busy, the Lime Gorilla Bubble will be full of super sour bubble phenos and the citrus/lime/sour action should dominate and make for an easy selection.
The sour dubb s2 mom used used is exactly what I wanted and imagined from sour bubble way back when I was looking for my first pack and kept missing drop after drop cuz they would sell out instant, the pureknowledge hit me with some from his clone mom, the rest is history.
These will come out similar to the GB F1 in structure and will be amazing.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Feb 28, 2017)

The BX3 cut I have has leaves that are slightly wavy along the edges as they grow, does anyone else see this in this cross.


----------



## tonygreen (Feb 28, 2017)

Nice wondered when some bx3 would show up.

Normal wouldn't worry, comes from the glue, it can be an identifier, can try upping your calcium a bit, she really loves micros and dont skimp on the P in veg either.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Feb 28, 2017)

I am not worried, they are growing very nice and healthy.
Just flipped them two days ago.
Thanks for the heads up on the nutes though, appreciated


----------



## Worcester (Mar 1, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Nice wondered when some bx3 would show up.
> 
> Normal wouldn't worry, comes from the glue, it can be an identifier, can try upping your calcium a bit, she really loves micros and dont skimp on the P in veg either.


Got my Gorilla Dubble today and was glad to get the freebees and word that bx4 is at the door?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 1, 2017)

Just put two GBbx2 into flower tent.


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 1, 2017)

the bun is in the oven, half way cooked ha!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 1, 2017)

I just planted my 12 Ruby red seeds. 

@tonygreen, have there been any grow reports on this strain yet? I know it's only been a couple of months since their release. 
BTW, it's not looking like my regeneration attempt on my bx1 is going to take. All of the buds and stems have died except for 1 and it's not looking good. I should have taken cuttings but I had to keep the numbers down.
I'll be sure to clone my Ruby reds and the bx2 when I pop them. I know what to expect from the bx2 and I feel confident in the Ruby red will bring some fire.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 2, 2017)

Suppose someone had a GBbx2 male. What would be positive traits? What normally carries through? Anything I haven't asked?


----------



## AbeFroman (Mar 2, 2017)

How many weeks do you reccomended with the BX2? Mine matured REALLY fast and just started the 8th week. I'm going to start flushing.

They are extremely frosty and smell fantastic. I'm extremely impressed. I will probably be picking up another Pack of seeds. I would kike to find a pheno with a better yeild like some others I have seen pictured.

I tried posting pics but the website wouldn't let me.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 2, 2017)

where can i get these beans?


----------



## Jaybodankly (Mar 2, 2017)

Greatlakesgenetics


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 2, 2017)

AbeFroman said:


> How many weeks do you reccomended with the BX2? Mine matured REALLY fast and just started the 8th week. I'm going to start flushing.
> 
> They are extremely frosty and smell fantastic. I'm extremely impressed. I will probably be picking up another Pack of seeds. I would kike to find a pheno with a better yeild like some others I have seen pictured.
> 
> I tried posting pics but the website wouldn't let me.


I took mine to 63 days or 9 weeks with cloudy trichs.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Here is a pic of what I have going on.
BX3s on the left and what I have been running on the right.
Just flipped them to 12/12 Monday
Really like the smell of the BX3 when you rub the stem, like a hash smell.
I know the ones on the right dont look like much now, I normally get 8 zips per plant when done.
All looking good so far


----------



## flamethrower1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Better pic


----------



## AbeFroman (Mar 2, 2017)

Here is a pic of mine at 7 weeks.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Maybe this one will work


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 2, 2017)

Started round 2 of my Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 keeper cut last night. I'm still catching up the feeding under the cobs coming from the t-5 veg area...


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 2, 2017)

AbeFroman said:


> Here is a pic of mine at 7 weeks.


They look like they're good to go.
Maybe, the lighting you use sped them girls up a bit? I used HPS.

If I was you I would keep an eye out on the trichomes and let them go to the style of high you prefer. I personally like the Amber effect, but I had to think about some others preferences when harvesting.
If you can push them another week or 2, they might swell some more and give you some added weight.
I'll ad that I didn't think my bx2 would produce well compared to other plants next to them, but they ended up weighing more than the others, because the plants were covered top to bottom with medium size crystallized nuggets, that added up quickly.


----------



## AbeFroman (Mar 2, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> They look like they're good to go.
> Maybe, the lighting you use sped them girls up a bit? I used HPS.
> 
> If I was you I would keep an eye out on the trichomes and let them go to the style of high you prefer. I personally like the Amber effect, but I had to think about some others preferences when harvesting.
> ...



Thanks for the advice. I've been busy moving them since those pics were taken because I got a new place. It been an extra week since then. Sort of a nightmare situation at this stage.

It was grown under a 630 LEC. I haven't noticed speeding up of the flowering on other plants. This one just seemed to be super vigorous and bulked up really quick compared to everything else. I'm gonna pull it in a week probably


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 2, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Suppose someone had a GBbx2 male. What would be positive traits? What normally carries through? Anything I haven't asked?


flower formation and density as well as resin production, extreme branching, they also tend to drag down flower time to the 8-9 week range.


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 2, 2017)

Damn, lots of good stuff, sorry if i missed anybody!

Hicksticky's GB BX2 mom!


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 2, 2017)

You can find 8 weekers prety reliable and sometimes a 7 weeker, true 7 has shown on the sour b side!


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 2, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I just planted my 12 Ruby red seeds.
> 
> @tonygreen, have there been any grow reports on this strain yet? I know it's only been a couple of months since their release.
> BTW, it's not looking like my regeneration attempt on my bx1 is going to take. All of the buds and stems have died except for 1 and it's not looking good. I should have taken cuttings but I had to keep the numbers down.
> I'll be sure to clone my Ruby reds and the bx2 when I pop them. I know what to expect from the bx2 and I feel confident in the Ruby red will bring some fire.


Aint seen none yet but a baby shot from my guy and mine but I ran them moms twice now and they produce insane resin. My advice is the terp profile is a volatile one so dont over dry or cure at too high a temp the terps will boil off! She gets supper micro hungry first few weeks of flower so feed micros and P well in veg before flip and first couple weeks dont let up!


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 2, 2017)

AbeFroman said:


> Here is a pic of mine at 7 weeks.


Abe you cockstrong mfer! Helluva find! Wow!! Hope she smokes good as I think she will my friend!

Holy shit abe!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 3, 2017)

A male is inconvenient right now but this plant is strong. Gonna keep him around a while and see if the inconvenience is worth letting him have his way in the flower room.


----------



## AbeFroman (Mar 3, 2017)

[


tonygreen said:


> Abe you cockstrong mfer! Helluva find! Wow!! Hope she smokes good as I think she will my friend!
> 
> Holy shit abe!



Thanks Tony! I haven't been complimented like that since I met my wife!

It smells just as good as it looks and the pics don't do it justice. I must have gotten a sour dubb leaning pheno because its not a huge yeilder and flowered fast!

Thanks again for offering these. I plan on picking up another Pack and trying Dan's Darlins net. If you need any testers in the future let me know. I'm in a legal state.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ray098 (Mar 3, 2017)

gb bx2 about 2 months old


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 3, 2017)

Ruby red from my guy from the "a" batch that already was out.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 3, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Ruby red from my guy from the "a" batch that already was out.
> 
> View attachment 3899200 View attachment 3899201 View attachment 3899202


Thanks Tony! I hope you can keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 3, 2017)

Will do, They got their own exotic look, high hopes for that one. The combo of GB OG Chem and diesel makes them a hungry line, go hard on the micros!
And high hopes for these...


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 3, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> View attachment 3899228


Nice, sneak peak of some upcoming fire.
When do they hit the shelves?


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Mar 4, 2017)

@tonygreen dammit man now I have to pick up the lime & the BX3F1 with my BX4 I was waiting on. I plan on running all of them together with the BX1f1 I'm about to start flowering in the next week or so. After done with this harvest I'll be taking clones and put 6 of them in to see what I have first run and I can't wait. I will post pics. Once again thank you for all your hard work


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks man, i been working on these since last summer, Did you guys see West eu's Gorilla Dubble?
A bit of a preview of the Lime GB. Using the Sour Dubb S2 that is deeper inbred makes for a more uniform F1, the mother is a pure cool sour lime pheno that reeks of pure lime on the stem rub, a true "sour bubble" if you will. the Lime GB looks to be on of the highest quality F1's I made to date.


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 4, 2017)

AbeFroman said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Dude people are drooling all over that cut from that pic lol. got any more?


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 4, 2017)

ray098 said:


> View attachment 3899098 View attachment 3899100gb bx2 about 2 months old


Ray lookin good! Like I tell everyone to top or bend early to trigger branching I also highly recommend defol in veg. If I was you I would strip those down of all fans until they look sad as fuck ha!
When they recover in a week your branching will explode even more. In buckets they seem to like the environment and stay in "root builder" mode longer it seems, we talk about how they take off in the teen years but in buckets they seem to relish and pour on the roots a bit longer. Try stripping them fans down and off until you feel painful bro, then let em recover trust me!

I also suggest a lollipop of half way or even a bit more if you are brave enough, about a week to ten days before flip for some nice big ass colas.


----------



## digging (Mar 4, 2017)

Wow BX4, can't wait for April 20th.

Tony what will each pack of the BX4 sell for, so I can send my money in early ?

Thanks


----------



## AbeFroman (Mar 4, 2017)

Dude people are drooling all over that cut from that pic lol. got any more?[/QUOTE]

Im glad people are enjoying the pic. I will get a few more updated pics to share when the lights are on.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 4, 2017)

I have had to prune leaves after topping GB Bx2 to let lower branches have light. Have a male in veg that I missed when I tried to top and it has many strong and growing branches.


----------



## ray098 (Mar 4, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Ray lookin good! Like I tell everyone to top or bend early to trigger branching I also highly recommend defol in veg. If I was you I would strip those down of all fans until they look sad as fuck ha!
> When they recover in a week your branching will explode even more. In buckets they seem to like the environment and stay in "root builder" mode longer it seems, we talk about how they take off in the teen years but in buckets they seem to relish and pour on the roots a bit longer. Try stripping them fans down and off until you feel painful bro, then let em recover trust me!
> 
> I also suggest a lollipop of half way or even a bit more if you are brave enough, about a week to ten days before flip for some nice big ass colas.


Thanks tone i am sexing them now and if they are girls then i will up plant them to 55 gal tubs with their own 4x4 scrog and remove all the bottom leaves and when i gave them mammoth p and terpinator they took off big time the big gb is about the same size as the other plants but gb is a month younger that thing is a beast you do great work man


----------



## AbeFroman (Mar 4, 2017)

Here are a few more pics I took tonight.


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 5, 2017)

Yowza!


----------



## Jaybodankly (Mar 5, 2017)

Gotta like that.


----------



## AbeFroman (Mar 6, 2017)

I normally don't keep mothers but this stuff is turning out way too good. So I'm gonna try and put the plant back in veg after harvest to make it a mother. I guess we will see how it goes. Never tried it before.


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 6, 2017)

just be patient and dont water it too much as you would a full plant ha!


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 6, 2017)

might be better trying to clone a bud, they will reveg too, takes about a month.


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 6, 2017)

rmjs GB BX2 lower tester ha...


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey Tony there was zero germination problems with the Ruby Reds.
I popped 12 seeds into some starter mix and I now have 12 seedlings of Ruby Red.

Let the fun begin. I'm hoping my newly build drip system will make a difference in growth rates from my inconsistent hand watering.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 7, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Hey Tony there was zero germination problems with the Ruby Reds.
> I popped 12 seeds into some starter mix and I now have 12 seedlings of Ruby Red.
> 
> .


I've much interest in these, honestly, just because of the name. Looking forward to know what kind of buds / smoke they produce.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 7, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I've much interest in these, honestly, just because of the name. Looking forward to know what kind of buds / smoke they produce.


Is it the Agent Orange in the mix that's got you curious? It's got me curious.
Great work on that Orgi, BTW!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 7, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Is it the Agent Orange in the mix that's got you curious? It's got me curious.
> Great work on that Orgi, BTW!


Thanks, amigo. Orgi only happened because I failed at an attempt to reverse a female goji clone. The agent orange was the only male that happened, so he became the default daddy.  Honestly, I didn't like the 3 agent orange females I ran - weak, weak, and took 10+ weeks. I just got very lucky with the one orgi - turned out orange and potent. Really lucky. Truly, it's the name 'ruby red', and the rep of Tony G that makes me curious.


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 7, 2017)

West Eu's Gorilla Dubble pheno 1 and 4. done.


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 7, 2017)

God to hear on the Ruby Reds! I'll show the moms some here flowering again in a bit.


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 7, 2017)

Here is my guys rubys again looking healthier...


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 7, 2017)

Blueberry Gorilla Bubble at 6.5 weeks veg, just moved under my partner's new cob set up and waiting for sex to show...


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 8, 2017)

Any smells on the stem rubs yet? Looks like a great group!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 8, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Blueberry Gorilla Bubble at 6.5 weeks veg, just moved under my partner's new cob set up and waiting for sex to show...
> View attachment 3901864


Are any of these plants typical of a twisted leaf pheno? Or purple stems? Does effect follow pheno? Do males show early in Gorilla Bubble? Females?


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 8, 2017)

Males almost always show first in these GB lines.
The blue GB are a really nice F1, almost all plants have some traits from mother and father.
For me lookin at em i can tell its a glue cross right away!


----------



## Jaybodankly (Mar 8, 2017)

It is curious thing to know a strain really well and see it in it's children.


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 8, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Any smells on the stem rubs yet? Looks like a great group!





hillbill said:


> Are any of these plants typical of a twisted leaf pheno? Or purple stems? Does effect follow pheno? Do males show early in Gorilla Bubble? Females?


Oh yes, every one of these plants reeks in veg. They are in soil not coco and range from sweet funk to sharp funk at this point. I can smell the Gorilla Bubble but the Blue Satilite is there, seems a really good mix of both. There is a little leaf twisting on a couple phenos and some colored stems both on the leaf and main stem near the joints of the branches. 

Here is the Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 keeper cut completing one week of flower 7 days in, what a difference a week makes. The roots have overtaken the pots in coco from their Solo cup beginnings just a week and a half ago or so...


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm keeping the lights a little closer at this point in the run to help keep the node spacing on the newest growth fairly tight. Just a little something I've been seeing with the cobs...


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 8, 2017)

Looking damn fine!

Build a cob rack and put it on the floor shining up?


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 8, 2017)

thats a great shot btw!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 10, 2017)

Looks like my first 4 GB bx2 are going to be one persistent runt and 3 very healthy males. I had a male show early with balls on stems. Looks like my hoped for girls are not to be found. Shit happens. Still have eleven seeds out of my pack left.


----------



## AbeFroman (Mar 10, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Looks like my first 4 GB bx2 are going to be one persistent runt and 3 very healthy males. I had a male show early with balls on stems. Looks like my hoped for girls are not to be found. Shit happens. Still have eleven seeds out of my pack left.


My girl showed a few initial balls as well. But I let it keep going and it had little to do with anything in the long run.


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 11, 2017)

Loudog update...

But available for 420 drop...

GH x CJSB IX1
and
CJSB IX1 (casey jones x sour bubble)


GH is another from catnip (NYGhazeAO I think he calls it), similar to the nyco... smells are orange baby poop, I love it... 77 is about the earliest to take her, but have taken her all the way into the 100s... Often described as extreme, or crazy, a very sativa and thought provoking high with great flavor from the nycd and agent orange in the lineage. Crazy yields and surprisingly dense for any cannabis, let alone a sativa... Solid nugs all the way down, even in low light conditions, preforming very well. Probably the most vigorous line I've ever grown...

GH = (NYCD x G13/Haze) x Agent Orange

These beans, GH x CJSB IX1


And some shots of the mom in a 5 gallon smartie... Probably hit 1/2 to 3/4 with that one alone...


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 15, 2017)

One shirley out of these BX2s would suit me fine. 2 even better. Feel free to point out traits leaners and such if you can spot any.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Mar 15, 2017)

BX3,s getting a little of the stretch thing going on.
They are at the start of week three, hope they slow down and start filling out


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 16, 2017)

Here is my patch of Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 at 2 weeks of 12/12, blowing up the space and to many tops to count...


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Mar 16, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Here is my patch of Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 at 2 weeks of 12/12, blowing up the space and to many tops to count...
> View attachment 3907441


Your going to love it. I have problems cloning her for some reason, just takes forever to root, but patients buy me out before the crop even comes down. 

Just popped some of his Ruby Red GB next.


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 16, 2017)

Mr.Goodtimes said:


> Your going to love it. I have problems cloning her for some reason, just takes forever to root, but patients buy me out before the crop even comes down.
> 
> Just popped some of his Ruby Red GB next.


Thanks bro, this is my second run with her and I completely agree. I have had hit and miss with clones this year so far, I always take extra clones when I do it though...


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 16, 2017)

Here is the Blueberry Gorilla Bubble at like 4 days 12/12, the 3 females my buddy got out of the 5 seeds we sprouted...


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 16, 2017)

Feed those rubies hard. They are ridiculously good feeders. Good stretching on em too that's when they will really yellow early if your not feeding enough. Watch out for some early nanners on some lowers on the real floppy ones. Just pluck em and should be ok. Not seen a full herm yet. Few lowers on a small percent tho. They smoke how the stem rubs smell mostly. Lot of og leaners Chem leaners and you'll know if you get the grapefruit for sure. It stands out as the loudest stem rub and smells just like it. The grapefruit cones out the best in the diesel and gb leaners. All super potent. The OG and Chem leaners are knock out stony the gb leaner high is balanced and deadly and the grapefruit diesel phenos are soaring and potent as fuck. The Chem leaners was the most bland if you could use that word but just a deep knock out stone with a taste of slight citrus on the chem. Gonna be some unique things found for sure.
Them bx3 all look great.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 17, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Loudog update...
> 
> But available for 420 drop...
> 
> ...


That is some crazy looking weed. Cannabis Monstera.
Looks like she was a handful to keep contained.
I'd love to live in the tropics and let a plant like her do her thang, but I can't run double enders for height reasons, I don't think she could fit. 
I bet she would do great in SOG. Probably 3 foot colas.


tonygreen said:


> Feed those rubies hard. They are ridiculously good feeders. Good stretching on em too that's when they will really yellow early if your not feeding enough. Watch out for some early nanners on some lowers on the real floppy ones. Just pluck em and should be ok. Not seen a full herm yet. Few lowers on a small percent tho. They smoke how the stem rubs smell mostly. Lot of og leaners Chem leaners and you'll know if you get the grapefruit for sure. It stands out as the loudest stem rub and smells just like it. The grapefruit cones out the best in the diesel and gb leaners. All super potent. The OG and Chem leaners are knock out stony the gb leaner high is balanced and deadly and the grapefruit diesel phenos are soaring and potent as fuck. The Chem leaners was the most bland if you could use that word but just a deep knock out stone with a taste of slight citrus on the chem. Gonna be some unique things found for sure.
> Them bx3 all look great.


I've got a full pack of the Ruby Reds at about day 10 above ground. Their all uniform in growth and appearance at this time. There are no runts in this pack. It's too early for a stem rub at this time but I'll be hanging from your every word of your description and wait to see what I've got.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey Perro, how many girls do you run at a time under that cob set up


----------



## tampee (Mar 17, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Feed those rubies hard. They are ridiculously good feeders. Good stretching on em too that's when they will really yellow early if your not feeding enough. Watch out for some early nanners on some lowers on the real floppy ones. Just pluck em and should be ok. Not seen a full herm yet. Few lowers on a small percent tho. They smoke how the stem rubs smell mostly. Lot of og leaners Chem leaners and you'll know if you get the grapefruit for sure. It stands out as the loudest stem rub and smells just like it. The grapefruit cones out the best in the diesel and gb leaners. All super potent. The OG and Chem leaners are knock out stony the gb leaner high is balanced and deadly and the grapefruit diesel phenos are soaring and potent as fuck. The Chem leaners was the most bland if you could use that word but just a deep knock out stone with a taste of slight citrus on the chem. Gonna be some unique things found for sure.
> Them bx3 all look great.


I've always wondered, is it better to breed the hermie trait out or just breed with solid genetics? Sure OG GSC and on and on are all good and from hermie genetics but I hate seeds in my weed especially would be dank if you broke up the bud enough to find the little seed hiding. 

But that would take several generations just to get the herm trait out and in them several generations you could have selected for a specific terpine as well as potency and high. I kind of want to breed with some of them clone only's but I can't really risk rouge pollen in my breeding room be some bullshit getting GG#4 pollen in my F5 SSH all selected and tested to not produce nanners even under stress lowered flower time and that soaring Haze high. 

Yeah probably not the best for me but hopefully someone takes these lines far enough to produce completely seedless lines.


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 17, 2017)

flamethrower1 said:


> Hey Perro, how many girls do you run at a time under that cob set up


I run 9 of this pheno in 2.3 gallons of Coco in a meter squared under 400 watts of Cree cobs. Last harvest of this pheno for 9 plants same set up but untrained was 27 zips...  This time there are only 7 Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1, 1 Jaw's Gear Green Crack Og and 1 Bodhi's Black Raspberry Goji in the mix but all are pretty even in the canopy so we should be good...


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2017)

tampee said:


> hopefully someone takes these lines far enough to produce completely seedless lines.


Better yet, someone should put out a notice of herm traits simultaneously when a seed strain is released for sale - see: Breeder's Boutique. I'm glad I decided against them. Now.......are there any additional facts I should know about GB bx2


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 17, 2017)

Ya it's a complete shit line full of hermit garbage... lol. Let's see all of the strain development threads from all the other breeders that cover years of work.... 

Anything you need to know has been covered over and over in these threads. Even intersex talk ha.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 17, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Feed those rubies hard. They are ridiculously good feeders. Good stretching on em too that's when they will really yellow early if your not feeding enough. Watch out for some early nanners on some lowers on the real floppy ones. Just pluck em and should be ok. Not seen a full herm yet. Few lowers on a small percent tho. They smoke how the stem rubs smell mostly. Lot of og leaners Chem leaners and you'll know if you get the grapefruit for sure. It stands out as the loudest stem rub and smells just like it. The grapefruit cones out the best in the diesel and gb leaners. All super potent. The OG and Chem leaners are knock out stony the gb leaner high is balanced and deadly and the grapefruit diesel phenos are soaring and potent as fuck. The Chem leaners was the most bland if you could use that word but just a deep knock out stone with a taste of slight citrus on the chem. Gonna be some unique things found for sure.
> Them bx3 all look great.


great info from the man himself... invaluable


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Ya it's a complete shit line full of hermit garbage...
> 
> .


Who needs this BS?

I've got 8 GBbx2 beans available for free. First address in my in box gets 'em.


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 17, 2017)

Here is another thing. Once you look at modern research it begins to appear that intersex traits are not simply decided by an X and Y chromosome. It is an autosomal and looks more like an epigenetic issue, so can you ever breed it out with standard breeding schemes? You can do as suggested and select against it as best as possible to minimize affects but I look at it like JW told me, it's a weed and try as you might it ain't always gonna do what you want it to. I've always been open about every aspect of my projects including intersex traits. I believe the overall intersex rate is even posted in here for the bx2 as under 5%. I am a consumer first and I've always advocate consumer education and rights. Once in a blue moon you will see a breeding group mention their intersex issues, not very often.
The whole premise of tortured is in reference to the testing on do.

This whole thing could have ended up very different and I''ll tell you one dirty little secret I hardly ever talk about. It is also the reason I am not bothered by copycats.
Sour Bubble males will toss a pistil easy as pie, the many many females I have grown and tested also do not take much to intersex to varying degrees, in fact I usually find a seed or two in any Sour Bubble mom. I looked and tested hard to find my original sour bubble male. To do it right you had too. The gg4 will intersex a bit as we all know (probably due to the sour bubble lineage). Sour Bubble is easy to intersex but generallty mostly stable in most environments. Now I don't talk about this because idiots will think it is a knock on BOG's work, it isn't at all, the vast majority of cannabis plants will intersex in the right conditions.

The varying degrees of intersex are complex and exist in an almost infinite combination of expressions.
Those SSH F5 sound lovely and respect to your work. From your word it is fair to say they do not show intersex traits in the conditions you have exposed them too.
Are they impossible to get to show intersex overall or stable in your environmental range? How do they react on outcrossing to a known intersex plant? Most plants will intersex simply and easily with root manipulation. Anyone interested can stick your hand in the dirt or bucket or whatever around week 3 or so and give your roots a good fucking up and see if any intersex traits appear. That is the oldest way of making fem seed ha! You do this on your test plants not your flower moms btw. A rough ratio might be 1 out of 10-15 don't intersex that way if you are lucky some lines way worse, depends. Same plants might be run fine in a normal environment and never show the expression.

Most breeders aren't testing these things. A good example is the abortion of the filial line at F3 and me going back to redo the filials due to the over 10% intersex rate. Quite a few bad plants seen and quite a few monsters to from those ealier works. Intersex reports have come less and less in the bx project. So you wanna try to do your best but it's like many of us over the years have gotten a pack of beans and they are all male, usually doesn't mean the line is shit, just the packer had the amazing luck of randomly picking ten males. So on average you might find 1 intersex plant in a couple packs of GB or if you are an unlucky bastard they could all be even with a less than 5% overall intersex rate in the bx2's ha! So with all that being said I am comfortable with my work so far, everything has been open since day 1 so everyone should know what is up by now. And with what I consider extremely low intersex rates overall compared to the number of amazing high quality intersex free females being found and shown out of every single pack I am happy with how things turned out. Most are happy with the overfill too ha! That is the only thing I can do to try to offset bad luck a bit. I have bought many packs from all over through the years and got the all male luck lmao! 

Everything is really perspective to be honest. I know a few that won't touch the GB because it is too strong and tweaks them out, i know plenty that only prefer indica or sativa plants and all manner of personal preference in between. So I guess it depends on your persepective and what you want or are looking for. I have made it very easy for people to become educated about whats to GB and also made it very easy to find the traits they are looking for in the line. I can think 3 guys in the last 3-4 years have had bad enough luck that we hooked em up again. Every person who popped a pack has shown a bad ass female keeper quality pretty much. The Gb stands on her own doesn't she? There has been zero hype and lots of information from my perspective. People get packs hoping for a nice mom, in GB you know you are going to get something that is exactly how you see it being shown. So from there on everybody gotta make a choice about what they are looking for or want but there are no surprises in this line at this point except that better and better moms keep being found ha! Careful not to confuse happy people with hype even though they both start with H ha!



The resin production and consistancy in potency has kind of over shadowed the medical stories but many people have had a lot of success with pain, spasms and inflamation.
GB is a near pure THC line with some amazing and powerful pain releif affects. It is proven CBD isn't the only viable medicine. Even though there is no hype the resin production and looks make it easy to assume it is a hyped strain. If you got a bad back smoke some and let me know how you feel. Anyway whats out and the Bx4 coming is it for a long while so the people who know what the want and will have it and the record will speak for itself over time. The last 4 years have shown anything you want to know, all at your access at a click. No secrets here except I "lol" at the knockoffs because I know what will happen in a few generations without careful testing and selection.


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 17, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Who needs this BS?
> 
> I've got 8 GBbx2 beans available for free. First address in my in box gets 'em.


Idk whatever that's about... make that 4 unhappy guys I reckon.
What are you talking about additional facts dude? Nobody is hiding shit in here? Not sure what you are on about. You havent messaged me any questions so not sure at all?
Only thing I said to you is your bx3's look great and those are the first we seen (edit that was not even to you that was the other pic under yours even)... you drinking or whats up? Feel free to hit me up with any question that haven't been answered or can't be found...


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 17, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> One shirley out of these BX2s would suit me fine. 2 even better. Feel free to point out traits leaners and such if you can spot any.
> 
> View attachment 3906542


They all show glue traits but the one on the left the most for sure, the right two have much more bubble influence. See how the fingers have more separation and the ones on the right have more overlap and fatter leaves? you can see the curves and twists easily on the left plant, that one is close to the male selections that can be seen previosuly in here. I'd defol the ones on the right and lollipop them hard if they are girls because the penetration will be much less than your leaner on the left. I'd up the micros too on those, they are hungry for it, you can see a bit of leaf mutation and wrinkling in one of the tips of the middle one from the lack of calcium. Feed em they are ready to explode on you. If you top them they will explode and you will get much better yields than main cola style. I'd top em all and defol the right ones hard if you are still vegging.


----------



## bf80255 (Mar 17, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Here is another thing. Once you look at modern research it begins to appear that intersex traits are not simply decided by an X and Y chromosome. It is an autosomal and looks more like an epigenetic issue, so can you ever breed it out with standard breeding schemes? You can do as suggested and select against it as best as possible to minimize affects but I look at it like JW told me, it's a weed and try as you might it ain't always gonna do what you want it to. I've always been open about every aspect of my projects including intersex traits. I believe the overall intersex rate is even posted in here for the bx2 as under 5%. I am a consumer first and I've always advocate consumer education and rights. Once in a blue moon you will see a breeding group mention their intersex issues, not very often.
> The whole premise of tortured is in reference to the testing on do.
> 
> This whole thing could have ended up very different and I''ll tell you one dirty little secret I hardly ever talk about. It is also the reason I am not bothered by copycats.
> ...


PREACH!!!
Ive got Pure Thai in my lines so i know the struggle lmao


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 17, 2017)

I have a couple promising purple haze/thai moms that I have not seen intersex in. I dusted them with bx3 male but they were way earlier in development than my modern stuff so not many seeds, maybe 20 or so looks like. A few to look at down the line sometime though. Be interesting to see what happens in the babies. Ill grab a pic for you dude.


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 17, 2017)

rmjs gb bx2...


----------



## hillbill (Mar 17, 2017)

My first grows were an old Haze called Purple Haze. Hermies were always near and the least little light screw up would push it over the edge. It also seemed that as seeds
got older I got a lot more hermies. The male flowers liked to grow low and almost hidden.


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 17, 2017)

I can see that bill, mine have some very short pistils and unique flower formations, I can see em hiding, im gonna go pour over mine some more ill grab a pic, im no sativa expert so they aint the prettiest ha!


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Mar 18, 2017)

when will the Bx4s be released ?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 18, 2017)

Just pulled 2 Oaxacan Zipolite Lifeguard from Bodhi at 85 and 92 days, Typical Sativa with narrow leaves and roots and branches that grow thru most of flower. Very light buds. Had 3 in flower and thought I had hermies in my Lemon Lotus and culled 2 with seeds all over. Never found male parts on them. About a week later one of the Oaxacans was showing seeds on a couple branches and thought it was from Lemon Lotus.

When I checked the plant over I found many weird small but open male flowers low on individual buds. My best lookin' Oaxacan. After I removed it, I have had no issues with only a seed here and there.

GBbx2 gave me one weak runt and three strong but male plants which I can't use at the moment. Nothing wrong with that as chance rules. They were part of a 1/9 female showing at my house. Looking forward to raising girls in a couple months.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 18, 2017)

In regards to occasional herms, many sativas are quite prone and it is a survival adaptation of the plant. We know that GG4 has a hermie heritage and that will express from time to time. Each must decide what level of risk is acceptable. Good to have a breeder to at least mention hermies at all. Like that Sativa high?

I hate herms more than most but also accept with mult poly hybreeds there will be some. I have had 2 full bleed herms from Bodhi stock in the last few months but also some really top grade herb. So will I stop using them? No, but I will be watchful.

Waiting for 4/20


----------



## chris1016 (Mar 18, 2017)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> when will the Bx4s be released ?


this sticker contains the info you seek.


----------



## bf80255 (Mar 18, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> I have a couple promising purple haze/thai moms that I have not seen intersex in. I dusted them with bx3 male but they were way earlier in development than my modern stuff so not many seeds, maybe 20 or so looks like. A few to look at down the line sometime though. Be interesting to see what happens in the babies. Ill grab a pic for you dude.


sounds like its got the potential to produce some powerful offspring. (that wouldnt happen to be tom hills haze X thai would it?)
would most definitely love to see some pics of the moms!!! thanks bro.



chris1016 said:


> this sticker contains the info you seek.


Loving the art tony!


----------



## JDMase (Mar 18, 2017)

chris1016 said:


> this sticker contains the info you seek.


I want one of those cards!


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 18, 2017)

JDMase said:


> I want one of those cards!


you can have my sticker if youd like


----------



## chris1016 (Mar 19, 2017)

bx2's finishing up...time to start chopping and trimming

























good enough for the girls i go out with...hope the pics post...


----------



## JDMase (Mar 19, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> you can have my sticker if youd like


Would love it thank you


----------



## flamethrower1 (Mar 20, 2017)

Chris, nice job.
I have a feeling that I may have to buy a few more of those hangers myself, unless you bought them all


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice work my man. Your peeps gonna be happy!


----------



## chris1016 (Mar 20, 2017)

flamethrower1 said:


> Chris, nice job.
> I have a feeling that I may have to buy a few more of those hangers myself, unless you bought them all


i haven't bought any in a while. i purchased a bucket full some time ago. pretty handy if everything collapses on you


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 21, 2017)

Loudog420 gear on deck. Yes that is his original casey jones x sour bubble ixi vintage 2011.

Any Casey fans still out there? 

Karma G and Verdant Green collabs for later in the year but for now....


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 21, 2017)

cjsb bx1


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 21, 2017)

Few random cjsb shots from a buddies buddies cut...


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 21, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Loudog420 gear on deck. Yes that is his original casey jones x sour bubble ixi vintage 2011.
> 
> Any Casey fans still out there?
> 
> ...


Hey Tony is Karma G the same as Karma Genetics?


----------



## KushMastaFlex (Mar 21, 2017)

Just pulled the trigger and sent cash off for some GB bx2. I was hesitant at first because I'm in British Columbia Canada and never sent cash cross border b4. I'm kind of confused on how to pick the freebies though. I put in message on great lakes site I'd like the blueberry gorilla bubble not sure if they can be had as freebies? If not can anyone help me out? Lol once the bx4 drops I will have to get those also  looks like outstanding stuff. My hats off to you tonygreen.


----------



## Worcester (Mar 21, 2017)

KushMastaFlex said:


> Just pulled the trigger and sent cash off for some GB bx2. I was hesitant at first because I'm in British Columbia Canada and never sent cash cross border b4. I'm kind of confused on how to pick the freebies though. I put in message on great lakes site I'd like the blueberry gorilla bubble not sure if they can be had as freebies? If not can anyone help me out? Lol once the bx4 drops I will have to get those also  looks like outstanding stuff. My hats off to you tonygreen.


Sounds like, when the bx4 drops, it'll be your 2nd time ordering. No blue berry gorilla bubble as a freebee, that I've been able to read. You need to go there and explore the site for the hidden info. Butt, they've gotten better,now they have the info you asked about as a pop up, butt you gotta go to site,check in, get acquainted. Foop, I'm hooked and waiting on that drop too.Any questions I had, one could e-mail them and they would get back. Have fun...


----------



## KushMastaFlex (Mar 21, 2017)

Worcester said:


> Sounds like, when the bx4 drops, it'll be your 2nd time ordering. No blue berry gorilla bubble as a freebee, that I've been able to read. You need to go there and explore the site for the hidden info. Butt, they've gotten better,now they have the info you asked about as a pop up, butt you gotta go to site,check in, get acquainted. Foop, I'm hooked and waiting on that drop too.Any questions I had, one could e-mail them and they would get back. Have fun...


I'mma go on the PC and check it out. I thinkin my problem was browsing on a note 4 celly. The buddy.


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 21, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Hey Tony is Karma G the same as Karma Genetics?


yep.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 21, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> yep.


I'm looking forward to the crosses you've got coming. 
Karma plays with a lot of Og's that I wouldn't mind trying.
I was wondering if you already let the cat out of the bag as to what crosses your going to work with him?


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 22, 2017)

Not that close or I would ha!

Last talk was of of him running a GB round starting in 3 weeks to look for keepers.
By summer we'll be talking a little more.

For now we can all just daydream.


----------



## hayrolld (Mar 22, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Not that close or I would ha!
> 
> Last talk was of of him running a GB round starting in 3 weeks to look for keepers.
> By summer we'll be talking a little more.
> ...


I see A5haze in the future. And if we get a vote, please at least test a Biker GB cross. Hells Gorilla Bubble could be killer!


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 22, 2017)

Here is Blueberry Gorilla Bubble at 10 days of flower. This one is all sweet berry at the moment...


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 22, 2017)

3 of 3 GB bx2 were all Bruces. That;s that.


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 22, 2017)

_Tony, Pics look a bit familiar... A very talented grower there to get such a monster in a 5 gal smartie, but also a very special plant... 

Quick notes... 

For those finding their way here from gorilla bubble land and wondering what cjsb is... Short version, an open pollination of sour bubble and casey jones lines originally mean as a starting point for further refinement and increasing outdoor vigor. 

A few selections here and there, but mostly letting the genes do their thing. So hats off to BOG and H3ad. 

But, in my lack of selection, there also presents a wide range of phenos, some with instability (intersex heat mainly, some light sensitivity) but mostly just a wide variety mixing sour bubble, thai, trainwreck, and the sour families… In what are essentially f2s, these beans were meant for pheno hunting and personal stockpile. After lots of good feedback over the years, they’re getting old and are in a place to help out a buddy, so what better use than that? People should be aware and I'm sure Tony will figure a way to pass along the original spirit of the cjsb, as he is now the keeper of the cjsb and all have been donated to help tortured beans and the work they’re doing… 


As far as that monster of a girl known as the GH… The hats are off to Dr. Penthotal and Catnip Seeds... Now, I believe, he’s also working with some chems, and of course his oranges, grapefruits, and nycds… He’s got a few cup wins under his belt for good reason. This girl is from his NYGhazeAO and really that description Tony posted says it all. She’s my sativa grail… 

Should be some fun stuff coming out of that cross with the cjsb, hopefully a few phenos coming out will keep the GH characteristics and speed up their maturation time a bit… 

Good vibes to Tony, catnip, h3ad, bog, and all you casey lovers out there. -Loudog_


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 22, 2017)

Hate when that happens Amos.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 22, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Hate when that happens Amos.


It happens. The part that really sucks is that they turned a fem IHG plant in the same tent male.






[ Just kidding. ]
Eh...I'd lost my enthusiasm for 'em anyway.


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 22, 2017)

Tony's Tortured Beans Gorilla Bubble Bx1f1 keeper pheno at 3 weeks in flower and doing her thing...


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 23, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> 3 of 3 GB bx2 were all Bruces. That;s that.


I'm not sure why that whole little thing blew my mind dude. It seems like you got riled up from the random post before you about breeding herms.
I answer everybodies questions so you could always pm me so I wasn't sure what you meant by that last bit about secrets or whatever so I cracked a joke about it,
didnt mean nuthin by it just was trying to see what you where talkin about.
Put that aside and go get you a winner dude, 3 males on those beans just means you got the girl sitting there waiting.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 23, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> I'm not sure why that whole little thing blew my mind dude. It seems like you got riled up from the random post before you about breeding herms.
> I answer everybodies questions so you could always pm me so I wasn't sure what you meant by that last bit about secrets or whatever so I cracked a joke about it,
> didnt mean nuthin by it just was trying to see what you where talkin about.
> Put that aside and go get you a winner dude, 3 males on those beans just means you got the girl sitting there waiting.


Winners aren't that hard to find...._dude. 

_The rest of the bx2 pack is long gone.


----------



## Feijao (Mar 23, 2017)

TonyGreen would the bx1f1 give me the best chance to find a Sour Bubble leaning keeper? I had a SB that was all lime and mocha, it was absolutely astonishing if taken to 65 days. Was a bitch to clone and so.............. slow to veg. If I could find SB flowers on a GB frame I would be set for sure. The SBs that I ran were from the same lot from Bog as PK's SB mom (think bx3 in 09), so I know they must be stunning!


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 23, 2017)

Yep, you got it thats the best line to find em bx1f1, the bx's will have them as well, maybe 2 out of ten for the sour b leaners.


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 23, 2017)

Well Tony I see you took some of my advise! Except 1 thing. Where's the giant protruding nipple's.  Looks good though bro!!


littlegiant said:


> No way dude!! That looks like Justin Bieber trying to look cool . The pic does look better then him though but !!!
> I suggest replacing Justin with some super sexy hot big breasted chic with large nips protruding out from a super skimpy tight leather outfit with a whip in one hand and a giant blunt in the other.


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## tonygreen (Mar 23, 2017)

Been busy on a new hood design ha.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 24, 2017)

tonygreen said:


> Been busy on a new hood design ha.


with the power of 10,000 suns...


----------



## Jaybodankly (Mar 24, 2017)

10,000 suns just aint enough for my Gorilla Bubble.


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 24, 2017)

Xenon arc ftw!


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 24, 2017)

Gorilla dubble smoke report from west eu...



west-eu;7877799 said:


> smoke report
> 
> *smell* : is like sour d but less sour and more sweetness
> *taste* : the flower are delicious like the smell less sour and more sweetness ....not sure what i like the most ? the inhale or the exhale ??? :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## KushMastaFlex (Mar 25, 2017)

My cash arrived today to GLG I'm pumped to get the bx2  thx again tonygreen. I'm gonna document the grow on Instagram. the_kootenays_bc is my name on there if u wanna check it out. Your top notch brotha


----------



## Tstat (Mar 26, 2017)

So I popped 4 seeds, 2 male and 2 female. One is tall and lanky and one is short and bushy. They both are getting frosty after only a week or so in flower. That's the good news.
The bad... Male flowers on both. It seems like they are on each node, a flower or small cluster of them. I really don't want that in my room. I just killed off Blue Dream due to the same situation.
I have 2 more in veg and about 7 seeds left. Should I just keep looking for a keeper, or is this a trait that is what it is with Gorilla Bubble?
I also have a KQR in flower that is huge and looks like a nice producer. No visible trichs yet, but a nice looking plant so far.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 26, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So I popped 4 seeds, 2 male and 2 female. One is tall and lanky and one is short and bushy. They both are getting frosty after only a week or so in flower. That's the good news.
> The bad... Male flowers on both. It seems like they are on each node, a flower or small cluster of them. I really don't want that in my room. I just killed off Blue Dream due to the same situation.
> I have 2 more in veg and about 7 seeds left. Should I just keep looking for a keeper, or is this a trait that is what it is with Gorilla Bubble?
> I also have a KQR in flower that is huge and looks like a nice producer. No visible trichs yet, but a nice looking plant so far.


If they were my plants I'd get rid of the gender benders.
I've tried plucking them, only to have them come back as soon as I turned my back and start fertilizing the other ladies.

Which generation of the Gorilla Bubble are you growing?
I've done bx1 and bx2. I did have 1 bx2 that had a few pistils and then reversed to mostly male mode, that I attributed to a small light leak. There was also another herm next to her from a 501st og.
Maybe, it was grower error on my part or maybe, it was genetic?
I was able to produce a nice little crop from the keepers that were left over with zero late flowering bananers.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. These are x2's and yea, I spent some time this morning plucking the fuckers. I know in my case it's not a grower error type thing since I have other strains in the room that have never chucked male appendages. 

So, I guess I am looking for feedback from growers like yourself- did anyone have hermie problems with the x2's? And if so, is there a possibility that one of the other seeds won't have this trait, or is something inherent to this strain? 

I read in previous posts here about it a little, but there were no particulars, mostly looked like a fight brewing or something, LOL. I don't want to be negative or start a fight, but I will say I'm pretty disappointed in this development. I was psyched for this strain to be a keeper, most are not, LOL. 

I come to expect that a female seed "might" shows hermie a bit, like the Blue Dream I had. I get that, but in regular seeds, it just seems like it shouldn't happen. I've grown dozens upon dozens of strains over the past 20 years and most never threw male flowers- especially right away. I know it is a mechanism in late flower for survival, but after a week?

I guess I keep looking for a keeper for now, but I am hesitant to grow out the clones I took from these two plants...


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 26, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So I popped 4 seeds, 2 male and 2 female. One is tall and lanky and one is short and bushy. They both are getting frosty after only a week or so in flower. That's the good news.
> The bad... Male flowers on both. It seems like they are on each node, a flower or small cluster of them. I really don't want that in my room. I just killed off Blue Dream due to the same situation.
> I have 2 more in veg and about 7 seeds left. Should I just keep looking for a keeper, or is this a trait that is what it is with Gorilla Bubble?
> I also have a KQR in flower that is huge and looks like a nice producer. No visible trichs yet, but a nice looking plant so far.


Pluck it and keep trucking... I wouldn't breed to it but may have some nasty nice flowers... Just my two cents


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 26, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Thanks for the reply. These are x2's and yea, I spent some time this morning plucking the fuckers. I know in my case it's not a grower error type thing since I have other strains in the room that have never chucked male appendages.
> 
> So, I guess I am looking for feedback from growers like yourself- did anyone have hermie problems with the x2's? And if so, is there a possibility that one of the other seeds won't have this trait, or is something inherent to this strain?
> 
> ...


I popped the whole pack of bx2 and ended up with around 5 or 6 females that were all great!
My bx1 pack had a very high male to female ratio, but the females I grew were also top shelf.


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 26, 2017)

The overall intersex rate has been less than 5%. 
GG4 was made from an intersex plant.
Popping 2 or 3 seeds and calling it a day is silly in any line. 
Most packs always have some overfill to help out.
If you go back and count any reports of intersex from growers around the world in many different environments I bet it would be around roughly 10 people in 4 years.
The shit is fire but it still takes a little effort. There is a true keeper in every pack, I can't guarantee every bean is one, yet.


----------



## KushMastaFlex (Mar 26, 2017)

@tonygreen go on Instagram brotha. I wanna ask you a few questions.


----------



## KushMastaFlex (Mar 27, 2017)

Preach brotha. Any og kush hybrids for instance you always get a couple herms in 10-15 seeds you run. Anyone that don't know that we'll I just don't know what to say. It's common knowledge for those that grow. 



Bakersfield said:


> Your line is not shit, I'll grow your Gorilla Bubble any time, because I haven't found any better in a seed.
> 
> How many legendary strains came from some magical hermies bagseed? The entire Chem family originated from bagseed, it's no wonder that Gorilla Glue sprung from that very family.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Mar 27, 2017)

I have 1 female 10 days in and looking good, the other one... well he's gone I still have 6 more in veg. I was going to wait until I returned from Opening day in St. Louis and run them all together but I just couldn't wait. What this about a shit line??? after thinking about it Tony they may be right because I'm going to run the SHIT out of this line so keep up the good work. 5% I'll take that all day hell I'll take them 7 beans and run the SHIT out of them too. On the real I would pop them 7 and find a really nice keeper or 2. All the time I would keep in mind that it's a GG4 cross and it will happen from time to time (what?) SHIT


----------



## hillbill (Mar 27, 2017)

I have had a couple herms in Bodhi stuff, maybe three in the last few weeks. I will still run Bodhi in the future. 

I germed 4 GBx2 and had 4 males. I will germ more before summer.

I've had hermies from time to time over time but also accept the fact that some lines are the work of hermies in the past. We may or may not be aware of that heritage. With several of the elite lines, we know they are the self-love offspring of a famous plant.

I also Grow some stock from very long worked stable IBLs and they do very well in the hermiless category. This is the goal that Tony is working for. I,m in!


----------



## Tstat (Mar 28, 2017)

Weird...


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 28, 2017)

My Ruby Reds taking off after a week of Sodium bare bulb and 22 days since sprouting. Growing over an inch a day at this point.
They're in 2 gallon pots of coco and receiving 5 drip feedings daily @ 1.2 EC using the KISS formula with Epsom salt and Heisenberg tea.
I'll be topping them later today.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 30, 2017)

dunno...is it just me or have a lot of threads gone nuclear this last week? something in the air?...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 30, 2017)

No joke


----------



## Tstat (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks, man.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Mar 30, 2017)

Tony just use the "ignore" button. No need to feed the trolls.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Mar 31, 2017)

reading this thread from the start has been some journey and id just like to thank tony for the time and effort you have made in creating this strain and the time you take in answering any questions or problems people have i have learned so much and i hope like hell my money gets to glg in time to get your bx4s so just some positive vibes from NZ bro you are one hell of a guy and there are a whole lot of people out there that have your back and appreciate your work peace man


----------



## tonygreen (Mar 31, 2017)

SSSDH s1 mom, super sativa flower formations, pure super loud diesel terp profile on this one. The sssdh s1 I got of ojds cut segregated really well so you can pick a lot of different building blocks out of it. The F1 with the BX3 male is a fairly wide cross and will be of supreme quality. I have been wanting to get back to redoing this project for awhile. you can still see the original sssdh s1 x my original sour bubble male thread elsewhere. Really unique flower formations come out of this cross, the flowers thicken up really well, something nice for people who need pain relief but do not enjoy the deep indica sedation. I was listening to some of the people who really like and need the medicinal affects of GB but didnt care for the powerful indica stone so I hope this finds the right people. How high do you want to get?


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2017)

Ask and you shall received in not deleting a 98 page thread


----------

